# Northern Illinois & Northwest Indiana



## Pushin 2 Please

Well it's Fall, so out with the old and in with the new. Let it Snow!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Checkin, sorry be being late to the party.


----------



## swick3311

I was wondering how much longer the old thread would last...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Geez, bout time. Wondering how long it took you took type out that title of the thread?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1833186 said:


> Geez, bout time. Wondering how long it took you took type out that title of the thread?


Ron is dateless,......lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Come on. You thought I typed it? Silly Sully. I had to wait till the wife could help (do it)!


----------



## erkoehler

Cheers to another good season!


----------



## affekonig

Guess I'll check in


----------



## condo plow

Thumbs UpGuess I will also check in


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Not liking these temps. To warm for me.


----------



## dieselss

I'll hold up the Indiana part


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1833250 said:


> I'll hold up the Indiana part


Tipping my Cap to ya all may we all have another great season.

Jeff won't your knees get weak for holding it up to long..


----------



## brianbrich1

All present and accounted for.......


----------



## SullivanSeptic

brianbrich1;1833263 said:


> All present and accounted for.......


^^^ present, maybe. But accounted for, not likely.


----------



## Drano0127

Pushin 2 Please;1833249 said:


> Not liking these temps. To warm for me.


Agreed. I'm ready for the white stuff. But I'll even take 50's right now.


----------



## Meezer

Pushin 2 Please;1833249 said:


> Not liking these temps. To warm for me.


I like the temps, can't stand all the rain that we've been having. It backs up construction/repair schedules big time.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Meezer;1833341 said:


> I like the temps, can't stand all the rain that we've been having. It backs up construction/repair schedules big time.


Rain slows us down too. I would rather temps 50-60 degrees. Nice working weather there!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Week after next for wings?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Putting up garage door tomorrow, might even put mount on......might.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Here's to another fun filled season!! Although I could do with weekends off this year


----------



## condo plow

NorthernSvc's;1833633 said:


> Here's to another fun filled season!! Although I could do with weekends off this year


No more day time storms and some weekends off


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

condo plow;1833662 said:


> No more day time storms and some weekends off


I agree...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sorry, I didn't realize this was the little girls/women thread. Perhaps later and winter approach, the boys will show up.

Couple blizzards and a snowicane with a few arctic blasts with steady +10 to -15's from Dec 1st thru March 1 would be a ideal season. 120 inches would be nice.


----------



## dieselss

Oh that sounds horrible, not sure I want that. Burrrr,,,, where's my mocha something or other that cost me 10.00


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1833718 said:


> Oh that sounds horrible, not sure I want that. Burrrr,,,, where's my mocha something or other that cost me 10.00


You Frappuccino drinkin chicken shyt


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

-15's sounds nice. 

A couple blizzards and a snowicane? No way Jose. 1-3 inch night storms 3-4 times a week would be perfect.


----------



## dieselss

Low baller,,,,really Dennis? That fooffy coffee was 10.00. Can't afford that on a low ballers salary


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1833725 said:


> -15's sounds nice.
> 
> A couple blizzards and a snowicane? No way Jose. 1-3 inch night storms 3-4 times a week would be perfect.


Agree Captain Ron from Dec 15 thru March 31


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Anyone buying new toys for the season?


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1833731 said:


> Anyone buying new toys for the season?


Yea, maybe a new to me 810, or just a wing box for my old one. And selling the little 350, that count


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Selling the truck?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1833727 said:


> Low baller,,,,really Dennis? That fooffy coffee was 10.00. Can't afford that on a low ballers salary


OK ok ok so you don't buy Starbucks.... just gas station foo fo Frappuccino


----------



## dieselss

The reg cab 350, don't wanna flip everything into the trk, so I'll just keep everything on the big trk, and run that.


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;1833737 said:


> OK ok ok so you don't buy Starbucks.... just gas station foo fo Frappuccino


No, just sushi from a gas station.....Bahahaha


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1833734 said:


> Selling the truck?


Yep buyin a Raptor


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;1833743 said:


> Yep buyin a Raptor


Found a ram 1500 I like. In Michigan. Kinda weird guy selling it tho.....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1833744 said:


> Found a ram 1500 I like. In Michigan. Kinda weird guy selling it tho.....


Does it have a Meyer plow and a 1.6 saltdog..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I've been on the fence about buying a new plow. I really don't know if I should or not. Its ordered so I'll have one. Work has been crazy busy and just getting busier it seems. Rough numbers for plow and INS is 6K, will need 60 hrs to break even so I'm not worried about that. It just hard to make a commit to anyone. I also could jump in a skid and follow big Denny around in the loader.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1833745 said:


> Does it have a Meyer plow and a 1.6 saltdog..


Wrong state Denny.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1833742 said:


> No, just sushi from a gas station.....Bahahaha


Yum nothing better than carp and catfish spring rolls ..oooooooooo so Good.and a fresh cup of fake starbucks..


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1833748 said:


> Wrong state Denny.


No, I said Michigan. Bahahaha.....been looking at 2011s just not sure I wanna do anything but look tho.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1833750 said:


> No, I said Michigan. Bahahaha.....been looking at 2011s just not sure I wanna do anything but look tho.


2011 Dodge????


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1833747 said:


> I've been on the fence about buying a new plow. I really don't know if I should or not. Its ordered so I'll have one. Work has been crazy busy and just getting busier it seems. Rough numbers for plow and INS is 6K, will need 60 hrs to break even so I'm not worried about that. It just hard to make a commit to anyone. I also could jump in a skid and follow big Denny around in the loader.


Fine by me Pat I'll bring the DD


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;1833751 said:


> 2011 Dodge????


I'll never goto the dark side, Ford of course


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1833752 said:


> Fine by me Pat I'll bring the DD


Haha, why not, you had enough goodies to fill a vending machine last year.


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1833755 said:


> Haha, why not, you had enough goodies to fill a vending machine last year.


So are you gunna have to put a microwave in the loader this year?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1833761 said:


> So are you gunna have to put a microwave in the loader this year?


Not enough room but just right for a Keurig and a soda stream, gatorade, slim Jims and a can of Skole


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'm in the market for a cheap truck. Something to put a driver in. Have the wideout and a vbox I want to put it in, otherwise those 2 items will sit all year


----------



## dieselss

What u looking for sulli and what u thinking for price


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1833814 said:


> What u looking for sulli and what u thinking for price


Free subscription to poo poo digest year supply of DD and 5k.what ya think Jeff deal or what


----------



## SullivanSeptic

What I would prefer is a reg cab, long bed. Gas motor, nothing fancy. Just looking for a strict plow truck. The least I spend the better but I'm in the $5k range.


----------



## dieselss

It's a 7.3 auto. Xl. Straight up work trk


----------



## SullivanSeptic

dieselss;1833825 said:


> It's a 7.3 auto. Xl. Straight up work trk


Pm me some more info. Year, miles, what working needs or what's been done. And a price


----------



## dieselss

Sent.......


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;1833731 said:


> Anyone buying new toys for the season?


New spreader purchases done... need to get in touch with a friend of a friend that knows a guy to get me a knew to me 10' sectional in next few weeks. Going to regional for plow order next week. And a few more single stage snow blowers


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1833827 said:


> Pm me some more info. Year, miles, what working needs or what's been done. And a price


Its white, ur guys will lose it on the 1st event


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1833853 said:


> New spreader purchases done... need to get in touch with a friend of a friend that knows a guy to get me a knew to me 10' sectional in next few weeks. Going to regional for plow order next week. And a few more single stage snow blowers


Taking bids on a plow I haven't bought yet, its up for sale 4-15-15


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1833854 said:


> Its white, ur guys will lose it on the 1st event


I can roll on some cool stripes


----------



## brianbrich1

Torn.. 8'6" with wings and more carrying capacity or 9'6"v


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1833916 said:


> Torn.. 8'6" with wings and more carrying capacity or 9'6"v


That's a easy one, how many pairs of wings do you have laying around?...4-5 pairs that I seen last March.


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;1833920 said:


> That's a easy one, how many pairs of wings do you have laying around?...4-5 pairs that I seen last March.


Hahaha. . But the mvp3 design may hold up to my abuse.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just do the 9'6" already.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1833920 said:


> That's a easy one, how many pairs of wings do you have laying around?...4-5 pairs that I seen last March.


He's got as many Wings as BW's


----------



## dieselss

Sulli get the pm?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

dieselss;1833949 said:


> Sulli get the pm?


Yeah. Out with family now. I gotta think about it. Wanted to stay away from diesel for this truck but if it's good enough deal I'd get one


----------



## dieselss

Ok gotcha....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1833952 said:


> Ok gotcha....


7.3 right?.... Text me the details, I'll resell to sully at a "discount".


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sully, I'll working a deal for ya, its still the same price for you but I need to make my cut.......


----------



## condo plow

1olddogtwo;1833731 said:


> Anyone buying new toys for the season?


New plow , new full size light bar, all new suspension


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1833573 said:


> Week after next for wings?


Lets pick a day? Next Monday?


----------



## condo plow

I guess slippery roads......:laughing::laughing:

A cop car crashed into a #DunkinDonuts Friday morning in New Jersey. You can't make this stuff up.

im sure they'll be a TWIST to this story or the facts will be GLAZED over or maybe he just left the maple BAR and skidded on a jelly roll and put that large donut hole in the front of that building


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Made its own drive "thru"!!!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1834220 said:


> Made its own drive "thru"!!!!!


Morning all nice Temps today and Fall officially starts today .


----------



## GSShelper

Checking in here too! BRING ON DA SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1834167 said:


> Lets pick a day? Next Monday?


Yes let's make this happen captain


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;1834516 said:


> Yes let's make this happen captain


Tinley bws? Homewood bws?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1834536 said:


> Tinley bws? Homewood bws?


Makes no difference to me, but if I was a betting person, I would say TP BW's


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1834554 said:


> Makes no difference to me, but if I was a betting person, I would say TP BW's


You sure your tummy will handle it ok?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1834567 said:


> You sure your tummy will handle it ok?


I've been home for a couple of days, tummy has grown use to bad food....lol


----------



## dieselss

Dog food?....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1834536 said:


> Tinley bws? Homewood bws?


Tinley. Monday. Time to be determined still. Guessing bout 5ish tho.


----------



## MR. Elite

GOODWORD Gentleman! Had 2 say Hi 2 the outside world!!
Sorry been quiet, going thru a lot this year.. Starting 2 feel like a recluse!?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1834589 said:


> Dog food?....


Gravey train


----------



## brianbrich1

Pushin 2 Please;1834600 said:


> Tinley. Monday. Time to be determined still. Guessing bout 5ish tho.


Ok tinley... iam in. Ill be there at 530....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1834773 said:


> Gravey train


kibbles and bits


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1834779 said:


> Ok tinley... iam in. Ill be there at 530....


Sounds Good


----------



## Sawboy

Are we not getting a Chicago and NW suburbs thread? Or is this it?


----------



## dieselss

This is it


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1834836 said:


> Are we not getting a Chicago and NW suburbs thread? Or is this it?


Are they in northern Illinois?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Cant make wing night, going to AZ tomorrow.


----------



## 01PStroke

Checkin in.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Morning All nice outside. gettin a bit closer


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1835316 said:


> Morning All nice outside. gettin a bit closer


Yes it is Dennis, my birthday is in a few weeks.


----------



## condo plow

Off topic question anyone using heavy duty snowplow coil spring from tuftruck?

Part	Make	Model	Year	Rating

TTC-1210	Dodge	Ram 1500 Rear	09 – 13	25% +
TTC-1210L	Dodge	Ram 1500 Rear	09 – 13	10% + 2″ Rear Lowering Coils
with KYB Shocks
TTC-1213	Dodge	Ram 2500/3500	94 – 13	2-1/2″ Leveling Coil
TTC-1215	Dodge	Ram 2500/3500	94 – 13	Heavy Duty
TTC-1216	Dodge	Ram 2500/3500	94 – 13	5000 LBS 2-1/2" Lift
TTC-1217	Dodge	Ram 2500/3500	94 – 13	Heavy Duty
Standard Ride Height
TTC-1223	Dodge	Ram 1500 Rear	09 – 13	50% +
Note: Recommended for vehicles with a constant load.
TTC-1223V	Dodge	Ram 1500
Variable Rate Rear Coils	09 – 13	Heavy Duty Rear Variable Rate

TTC-2813	Ford	P.U. F250/350 Super Duty	05 – 13	3750 LBS 2-1/2" Lift
TTC-2829	Ford	P.U. F350/450/550/ Super Duty	05 – 13	5060 LBS 1" Lift
TTC-2816	Ford	P.U. F350/450/550/ Super Duty	05 – 13	7700 LBS 2-1/2" Lift


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Before u lift the truck, make sure u have enough drop left in the plow to keep it level.


----------



## dieselss

He can always get smaller tires and rims. Bahahaha


----------



## condo plow

1olddogtwo;1835757 said:


> Before u lift the truck, make sure u have enough drop left in the plow to keep it level.


Understood, the snowdogg mount sits low to the ground also if needed I can lower the mount 1- 1 1/2 inch more


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1835769 said:


> He can always get smaller tires and rims. Bahahaha


Don't forget the smaller steering wheel


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1835321 said:


> Yes it is Dennis, my birthday is in a few weeks.


Funny thing mine to few weeks what ya gettin a new vending machine for my machine oh boy can't wait.plus an Arctic hat awesome


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Had a cool wind chill here today









Felt closer 97.....lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1836229 said:


> Had a cool wind chill here today
> 
> View attachment 137255
> 
> 
> Felt closer 97.....lol


Must have when you had your AC on in the truck for wind chill.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Morning guys nice and coooool out this morning.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1836257 said:


> Morning guys nice and coooool out this morning.


Where? Northern Alaska? It's in the 50's here. Yuck.


----------



## dieselss

Pushin 2 Please;1836261 said:


> Where? Northern Alaska? It's in the 50's here. Yuck.


And I bet your still in shorts to. Bahahaha


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1836311 said:


> And I bet your still in shorts to. Bahahaha


Most likely and dego T and work boots .....bahahahaha


----------



## dieselss

There gunna loose


----------



## dieselss

4 downs, and inches,,, they still cant score. Fire Cutler


----------



## clncut

We decided on the 9.6. Thanks for the suggestions. Hope everyone has a profitable year!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

clncut;1837080 said:


> We decided on the 9.6. Thanks for the suggestions. Hope everyone has a profitable year!


Holy smokes that looks killer.may you plow lots of snow this


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That is sweet. Very nice!


----------



## dieseld

How about some more pics of that dump?


----------



## Drano0127

Congrats on the new equip. Looks good.


----------



## clncut

dieseld;1837275 said:


> How about some more pics of that dump?


I'll see what I can do.....it's out in Hammond today working.


----------



## dieselss

clncut;1837328 said:


> I'll see what I can do.....it's out in Hammond today working.


Ah, my neck o the woods


----------



## clncut

I was wondering if anyone can give me some insight as far as the going rate for a skid steer and operator. Just curious do you charge the same amount per hr for just stacking snow compared to actual plowing time?? We are looking into adding a skid steer this winter and could use some help. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Mmmmmmmm, wings, Monday night football and BEER!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1837499 said:


> Mmmmmmmm, wings, Monday night football and BEER!


Oh really..........lol


----------



## dieselss

Pushin 2 Please;1837499 said:


> Mmmmmmmm, wings, Monday night football and BEER!


Hey now, don't rub it in


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Anyone down for wings Monday? I drive back Sat, drive out Tues to Utah.


----------



## GSShelper

I am looking for a plow job in NW Indiana, Munster, Dyer, Hammond, Highland, Schereville etc. areas. I have 2012 silverado 2500hd with a brand new 8 ft pro plus, 10 years experience.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

GSShelper;1838766 said:



> I am looking for a plow job in NW Indiana, Munster, Dyer, Hammond, Highland, Schereville etc. areas. I have 2012 silverado 2500hd with a brand new 8 ft pro plus, 10 years experience.


Talk to Deisel / Jeff or clncut on here maybe they can help ya.good luck


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;1838757 said:


> Anyone down for wings Monday? I drive back Sat, drive out Tues to Utah.


Yum. Can always do wings


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1839176 said:


> Yum. Can always do wings


Just land in KC, I'll drive up tomorrow or Saturday. I hate flying!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1839189 said:


> Just land in KC, I'll drive up tomorrow or Saturday. I hate flying!!


Hurts your arm to much.....wings Im in


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1839189 said:


> Just land in KC, I'll drive up tomorrow or Saturday. I hate flying!!


Taking jeep out wheelin' saturday. Grab the quads and head out. Badlands!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's a thought but not reality. One is missing carb since spring, other is at work, have rode it in three years.


----------



## dieselss

Monday, sure.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

530 BWW's in tinley park.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1839435 said:


> 530 BWW's in tinley park.


Row row row your? ......530 Monday I'm in


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

40* at 4AM. I can live with this!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1840052 said:


> 40* at 4AM. I can live with this!


So are u saying its 4:40


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1840052 said:


> 40* at 4AM. I can live with it
> Ya but still could be wee bit gooder..


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1840052 said:


> 40* at 4AM.I am in my thong. I can live with this!


Yikes more news


----------



## dieselss

Looks like a few frozen things falling from the sky


----------



## Builder630

Hello guys ! First post of the year. WANTED: a western conventional truck side mount for a 94 Ford F150. Ty!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1840132 said:


> Looks like a few frozen things falling from the sky


You must have out the leaf blower cause got some of those things are flying over in TP..lol


----------



## GSShelper

*lookin for work*

:waving: I am looking for a plow job in NW Indiana, Munster, Dyer, Hammond, Highland, Schererville E.C. etc. areas. I have 2012 silverado 2500hd with a brand new 8 ft pro plus, 10 years experience. prsport


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Wings Monday 530 yummmmm


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So is anyone wother a CDL looking for a job for a few months? May be permanent if it works out well. Looking for someone to drive my new tanker truck


----------



## dieselss

Does that include weekly air freshener changes, and industrial rubber gloves for the employment duration?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Gloves yes, air freshener is provided as long as truck gets cleaned. And I pay you to clean it. Seems like a win win for u


----------



## dieselss

Wait. How about nose plugs?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1841217 said:


> So is anyone wother a CDL looking for a job for a few months? May be permanent if it works out well. Looking for someone to drive my new tanker truck


What size plow?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Nope. But I'll provide those as a trade off for the cell phone u get


----------



## dieselss

Is it a bag phone?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I can provide that if needed. All I ask is that you keep it on u at all times. Even at night in case there's an emergency and I have to call you. Lol


----------



## dieselss

That's gunna hurt the night life. Not sure the ladies think my bag phone is sexy.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

They might. Depends on what kind of ladies your looking for


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DUH, looking for bag ladies!


----------



## Sawboy

SullivanSeptic;1841217 said:


> So is anyone wother a CDL looking for a job for a few months? May be permanent if it works out well. Looking for someone to drive my new tanker truck


Does it provide for flexibility to plow when it snows? Daytime / M-F gig?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah flexibility when snows. M-F. Saturdays available but I have a guy to run truck Saturdays if needed. Its more then just driving tho. Basically pumping septic tanks. So minor digging with a shovel running out hoses to suck tanks


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Um does it include jeep rides thru muud.can ya drink Irish whiskey with the owner does it include life time membership to the golf outtings.do ya gotta clean up after the golf otting.


----------



## Bartlett_2

Anyone need an account in Buffalo Grove? I'm passing on subbing it, my guy sold his equipment over the summer. I have their Addison location and need to make a recommendation ASAP as the weather is changing, and they want to resign a contract this week if possible. Need to be able to salt as well. Nice easy push and good $$$. PM me with any questions.


----------



## Sawboy

SullivanSeptic;1841400 said:


> Yeah flexibility when snows. M-F. Saturdays available but I have a guy to run truck Saturdays if needed. Its more then just driving tho. Basically pumping septic tanks. So minor digging with a shovel running out hoses to suck tanks


Sent you a text :salute:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sawboy;1841586 said:


> Sent you a text :salute:


Bob's gooder


----------



## lino9408

anybody stocking up on salt yet?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

For what????


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1841746 said:


> For what????


Ain't gonna snow this year why salt...


----------



## lino9408

1olddogtwo;1841746 said:


> For what????


You are funny sir. Laugh out loud


----------



## buildinon

dropped my truck off with our favorite lighting guy tonight to get all new toys. I had already added the Feniex Apollo 2 to the front window...he is taking out the stuff I had in the truck (cheap stuff I put in a few years ago) and adding a new E48 to the rear window, 4 lights in the rear tail lights, 2 lights in the head lights, remounting the apollo in the front window and beefing up the lights in the side windows of the extended cab. Should all be done Sunday sometime. Either he will put up a video on youtube as he normally does or I will.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

buildinon;1841900 said:


> dropped my truck off with our favorite lighting guy tonight to get all new toys. I had already added the Feniex Apollo 2 to the front window...he is taking out the stuff I had in the truck (cheap stuff I put in a few years ago) and adding a new E48 to the rear window, 4 lights in the rear tail lights, 2 lights in the head lights, remounting the apollo in the front window and beefing up the lights in the side windows of the extended cab. Should all be done Sunday sometime. Either he will put up a video on youtube as he normally does or I will.


Nice can't wait to see.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Got a tax bill yesterday for a truck I don't own anymore. crook county wants 1%. I bought the truck in Hobart In. WTF. Got to find the paperwork


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1841924 said:


> Got a tax bill yesterday for a truck I don't own anymore. crook county wants 1%. I bought the truck in Hobart In. WTF. Got to find the paperwork


They charge tax were its registered just another way to screw the working guy


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I know (think) they charged 8% and 7 was paid to state if not the plates would have been void. I don't think they paid the 1 percent to Crook County


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1842009 said:


> I know (think) they charged 8% and 7 was paid to state if not the plates would have been void. I don't think they paid the 1 percent to Crook County


There just as confused as everyone else is being we can't keep track of the old one and the new ones...ahahahahaha.


----------



## dieselss

Anybody want some 15-40 amsoil diesel oil. I over bought. Lemmie know. Good prices


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1843542 said:


> Anybody want some 15-40 amsoil diesel oil. I over bought. Lemmie know. Good prices


50 bucks and wings


----------



## dieselss

Ha, a tad more....even for you Dennis


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1843563 said:


> Ha, a tad more....even for you Dennis


50 bucks and 20 piece wings aND a beer


----------



## dieselss

Just one, your getting closer


----------



## DIRISHMAN

50 bucks wings,beer, celery, carrot sticks and Kim the waitress.darn forgot can't include Kim Brians buddy Jay already claimed her got go with someone else


----------



## brianbrich1

DIRISHMAN;1843779 said:


> 50 bucks wings,beer, celery, carrot sticks and Kim the waitress.darn forgot can't include Kim Brians buddy Jay already claimed her got go with someone else


Monday is officially wings night at tinley he says.


----------



## dieselss

That came outta no where. I'm surprised.


----------



## ultimate plow

9'6"mvp


----------



## Meezer

According to Accuweather: "Chicago could fail to reach 30 inches this year"

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/us-2014-2015-winter-forecast/35422753


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ultimate plow;1844531 said:


> 9'6"mvp


Sweet lookin good luck and have fun


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Meezer;1845978 said:


> According to Accuweather: "Chicago could fail to reach 30 inches this year"
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/us-2014-2015-winter-forecast/35422753


Ah that'll change multiple times by the time it gets here


----------



## Midwest Pond

Midwest Pond checking in!!!!

hey guys


----------



## BIG NICKY

ultimate plow;1844531 said:


> 9'6"mvp


looking sweet. did you pick that up from Adam's


----------



## ultimate plow

BIG NICKY;1846697 said:


> looking sweet. did you pick that up from Adam's


Yes, I purchased it from Adams. Mounted the bracket myself only took 45 minutes.


----------



## ultimate plow

ultimate plow;1846757 said:


> Yes, I purchased it from Adams. Mounted the bracket myself only took 45 minutes.


Theres 3 more like this 1 as well. Im impressed by the ultramount 2.


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1846024 said:


> Ah that'll change multiple times by the time it gets here


So funny to listen to people. Some say same as last year and will continue in this pattern. Some say less than average. I say, with a crooked smile, "maybe" to any prediction made. Then when they ask me, I say, with the same crooked smile, anything can happen. There is a lot held back with that crooked smile.


----------



## dieselss

Crooked teeth?


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;1847065 said:


> Crooked teeth?


Some.

Some capped too


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1847071 said:


> Some.
> 
> Some capped too


Bad hygiene. bad breath. Smokers cough


----------



## erkoehler

Anybody use the bobcat s650? Looking for experience with 10ft pusher.


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1848546 said:


> Bad hygiene. bad breath. Smokers cough


Well, no man has ever said, "you sure do gots a purdy mouth".

So i got that going for me


----------



## brianbrich1

erkoehler;1848551 said:


> Anybody use the bobcat s650? Looking for experience with 10ft pusher.


I think that machine weighs in over 8, 000 lbs should be plenty good with a 10'


----------



## concreteguy

erkoehler;1848551 said:


> Anybody use the bobcat s650? Looking for experience with 10ft pusher.


 I have a Bobcat S-750 and a 9' Snow Wolf and I would question the 10' on that. It depends on the type of snow, how far you're pushing and the type of pusher. Maybe an Artic pusher in 10'


----------



## DIRISHMAN

concreteguy;1848968 said:


> I have a Bobcat S-750 and a 9' Snow Wolf and I would question the 10' on that. It depends on the type of snow, how far you're pushing and the type of pusher. Maybe an Artic pusher in 10'


There is no substitute. ..Arctic....Stay pushing my friend. ...


----------



## buildinon

So I got my truck back from George at Wicked Warnings last week when I got back in town. WOW!!! He did a superb job. It turned out better than I expected. He put the two lights in the front markers, four in the rear tail lights, new traffic advisior in the rear window and mounted a light in the front window as well. he also replaced the interior lights with led's. The truck is super bright. When he put it all in, he mounted the control switch for the lights and traffic advisor where the sun glass holder was in the over head area of the truck. Still easy to access, but nicely concealled. He also mounted an extra plug in for the Feniex dash light in the over head area and put the wiring up there, which makes it out of the way and easy to get to. The rear tail lights he put 2 strobes in each one. One strobe faces straight back the other out to the side to give a full 180 degree coverage when backing out of alleys in the city. I couldn't be happier with the job he did.


----------



## dieselss

You know the rules B. Pics or it never happened.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1850033 said:


> You know the rules B. Pics or it never happened.


Yah ditto that.talk is cheap


----------



## GSShelper

Has anyone ever worked for Snow and Ice Pros in Hammond? they used to be in Highland...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

GSShelper;1850266 said:


> Has anyone ever worked for Snow and Ice Pros in Hammond? they used to be in Highland...


Ask Jeff aka Deisel on here or clncut that's there neck of the woods.


----------



## brianbrich1

I know its not the employment forum but looking for two drivers and a skid operator. Preferably someone from south burbs who has a short commute to get equipment. Posting here in hopes someone is recommended. Can pm me.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1850440 said:


> I know its not the employment forum but looking for two drivers and a skid operator. Preferably someone from south burbs who has a short commute to get equipment. Posting here in hopes someone is recommended. Can pm me.


interesting very very very interesting


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;1850459 said:


> interesting very very very interesting


I guess this happens when you buy more equipment than guys I have.prsport

Happy bday Dennis! !!


----------



## Sawboy

Plow on truck, all working. Front axle u joints replaced, fuel filters replaced, and oil changed.

Now to do the Marinco plug mod, change plow fluid, and build my ballast cage in the pickup bed.


----------



## dieselss

Wanna come down and help me? Since your all done now


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1850611 said:


> Plow on truck, all working. Front axle u joints replaced, fuel filters replaced, and oil changed.
> 
> Now to do the Marinco plug mod, change plow fluid, and build my ballast cage in the pickup bed.


Huh, is that a Westchester mod?


----------



## Sawboy

dieselss;1850646 said:


> Wanna come down and help me? Since your all done now


I'm happy to help, but I freely admit my mechanical skills are limited in comparison to others here. I'm one of those guys whose brains get it 100% but the hands only get about 50% of it.


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1850648 said:


> Huh, is that a Westchester mod?


Nope, it's a Midlothian "Waiting on Olddog" mod


----------



## dieselss

Understand saw. One day tho.


----------



## Sawboy

Lemme know. I work mostly from home so I have time


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1850744 said:


> Lemme know. I work mostly from home so I have time


Home......I'll have to check my GPS for location.

Might be checkin in a few days for a few days....


----------



## condo plow

I think this guy needs more lights....20 light bars just in the front of truck....I wouls hate to in front of this truck at night


----------



## Sawboy

That's the dumbest thing I've ever seen


----------



## dieselss

Sawboy;1851031 said:


> That's the dumbest thing I've ever seen


Really....Wanna put wagers on that


----------



## Builder630

Does ANYONE have a reasonably priced truck side mount for a 94 F150 UNIMOUNT?


----------



## ultimate plow

Builder630;1851246 said:


> Does ANYONE have a reasonably priced truck side mount for a 94 F150 UNIMOUNT?


RJS's brother might. But thats an interesting search non the less


----------



## buildinon

Here is the install George at Wicked Warnings did


----------



## buildinon

Ok try number 2....it won't let me do the video from my computer and I don't do youtube...so I will have to figure out another way. Or we need to plan a Preseason meet and greet like last year and all get together.


----------



## Builder630

ultimate plow;1851528 said:


> RJS's brother might. But thats an interesting search non the less


Too much plow for an F150? It's more of a backup.


----------



## dieselss

Builder630;1851689 said:


> Too much plow for an F150? It's more of a backup.


Not really saying no....But.....with the independent front axle, there's the issue


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1851748 said:


> Not really saying no....But.....with the independent front axle, there's the issue


So it looks a bit funny going down the road it's still ok...... front wheel toed in a bit.... bahahahaha


----------



## Sawboy

Note to self: When changing plow oil, open the breather cap BEFORE opening the drain cap.


----------



## dieselss

Really.....are you a smurf now
I would say pics or it never happened, but....


----------



## Sawboy

I told ya. Brain had it locked down 100%.......the hands only 50%. Job is done, all works. But I guarantee it took 4 times longer, and the mess is 10x that of what it would take you or some if the others here. Lol!


----------



## dieselss

Lmfao. So no smurf huh. It's ok we all kinda been there


----------



## schrumbum08

Does anyone know of a decent place to pick up a flatbed around the south side or nwi? My beds rusted out and I'm tired of looking for a replacement short bed that doesn't cost a metric ton of money


----------



## Sawboy

Be better off posting in the for sale / wanted section


----------



## schrumbum08

I was just looking for a shop/company to go to for one, but thanks I'll check that out too


----------



## DIRISHMAN

schrumbum08;1853127 said:


> I was just looking for a shop/company to go to for one, but thanks I'll check that out too


Try contacting in here B RICH on here


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1853146 said:


> Try contacting in here B RICH on here


When did he become a flatbed dealer?


----------



## Sawboy

Wings Monday?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1853231 said:


> Wings Monday?


I might be down for some, driving home Sunday.


----------



## Sawboy

I'm in. Say the word.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1853231 said:


> Wings Monday?


Oh wait, I have a lunch date first with a PS member.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes you do. 

As far as a diner date, doubt it? Maybe but very doubtful.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1853253 said:


> Yes you do.
> 
> As far as a diner date, doubt it? Maybe but very doubtful.


Dad coming?.......Bart's?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1853255 said:


> Dad coming?.......Bart's?


I hope so? He was sick. Was in hospital for a week. Home now and should be ready for a sammy and a beer by Monday?


----------



## Sawboy

Wait......so no wings?


----------



## dieselss

We can still go. Us second stringers. Or the replacements, sniff sniff


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm down for both


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1853437 said:


> I'm down for both


Maybe we don't want you


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1853449 said:


> Maybe we don't want you


Now u sound like the old battle axe


----------



## brianbrich1

Monday is always wing night in tinley


----------



## dieselss

Nice......where's the regular "wing" guy


----------



## Sawboy

I'll be there Monday.


----------



## snowish10

My 01 7.3 is up for sale, go check go my for sale link. Have any questions- 708-341-372.


----------



## brianbrich1

dieselss;1853470 said:


> Nice......where's the regular "wing" guy


No worries he never will miss an opportunity to hug on kim...


----------



## dieselss

brianbrich1;1853486 said:


> No worries he never will miss an opportunity to hug on kim...


Bet he's there now, staring at her....eyes
But it's hoots this time


----------



## brianbrich1

dieselss;1853524 said:


> Bet he's there now, staring at her....eyes
> But it's hoots this time


See you next time then I hate that place


----------



## WilliamOak

Anyone want a set of 7,700lb coils out of my 06 350. 2.5" lift, ride is a little too stiff (ok a lot too stiff lol) for me ordered a set of progressive springs and timbrens for the front. Only been in the truck about 2 weeks. Should fit any superduty 05+


----------



## dieselss

brianbrich1;1853576 said:


> See you next time then I hate that place


Why. Just b/c the waitresses are blonde.


----------



## brianbrich1

dieselss;1853607 said:


> Why. Just b/c the waitresses are blonde.


45+ minutes to get there and eat food I don't much care for


----------



## dieselss

Just bring your own, they'll never know


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So no more Ford/Chevy battle about who is better. I solved the age old debate.


----------



## dieselss

Wow, I only saw them in picture books! You actually own a Sullivan? Gee mister can I get your autograph? 
Looking good


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Even the new Peterbilt caved into the Sullivan pressures.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1853999 said:


> So no more Ford/Chevy battle about who is better. I solved the age old debate.


Silly Sully...,its not a Sullivan, its a Sullitruck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1853708 said:


> 45+ minutes to get there and eat food I don't much care for


Where we talking?


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1854078 said:


> Where we talking?


Hoots, instead of bw3


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1854094 said:


> Hoots, instead of bw3


You having wings with Woodsy Owl?


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;1854136 said:


> You having wings with Woodsy Owl?


Mr owl from the tootsie roll commercial. We're buds.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

So what where when.....confused....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Buffalo Wild Wings Tinley Park Illinois 530 6 o'clock tonight


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Anyone in here do tile work? I need a kithen back splash installed. I have all the tile, grout etc. And a tile saw. Ju st no time to do it. I actually have 2 kitchens to do.


----------



## snowish10

SullivanSeptic;1854940 said:


> Anyone in here do tile work? I need a kithen back splash installed. I have all the tile, grout etc. And a tile saw. Ju st no time to do it. I actually have 2 kitchens to do.


When you need it done by?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well no exact date. But would like it sooner rather then later. I've been trying to find time to do mine for 4 months now. No big deal to wait longer now. My brother wants his done as well now. Lives 1 block away from me.


----------



## Sawboy

Sully, you still looking for a guy for that temp / permanent position?


----------



## brianbrich1

road2damascus;1847059 said:


> So funny to listen to people. Some say same as last year and will continue in this pattern. Some say less than average. I say, with a crooked smile, "maybe" to any prediction made. Then when they ask me, I say, with the same crooked smile, anything can happen. There is a lot held back with that crooked smile.


Sorry just seen your pm and just replied


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Sawboy;1855031 said:


> Sully, you still looking for a guy for that temp / permanent position?


Sorry about that. I will text you


----------



## Sawboy

SullivanSeptic;1855045 said:


> Sorry about that. I will text you


Excellent wesport


----------



## erkoehler

Snowing up in Mchenry area!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Happy Halloween


Samhain. The evening before was known as All Hallows’ Eve and later Halloween. Over time, Halloween evolved into a secular, community-based event characterized by child-friendly activities such as trick-or-treating. In a number of countries around the world, as the days grow shorter and the nights get colder, people continue to usher in the winter season with gatherings, costumes and sweet treats.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1857154 said:


> Snowing up in Mchenry area!


Next one could be around the 14th


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1857156 said:


> Next one could be around the 14th


That should "encourage" some contracts to be returned


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Seeing reports of 2 to 3 per hour in DG


----------



## dieselss

Snowing here. Almost accumulating.....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Almost??? Only in horseshoes and hand grenades!!!


----------



## road2damascus

Light snow on and off up here by the lake. No accumulation. Though they are saying maybe some slush by tomorrow. Wind is really howling!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Snow here in Tinley Park right now


----------



## GSShelper

Finally locked in a job for the season im ready to rock-n-roll! we`ll see how things pan out............ kind of nervous working with new people not knowing all their expectations but it will probably be ok! xysport


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

*Site I need to sub out*

Would anyone be interested in giving me a quote for an large site near Polk Street and South St Louis ave in Chicago? Its a HOA/apartments and will need plowing, walks and salt. Email me for more info [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## 1olddogtwo

echo...........

snow/salting next week and no one around


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1861479 said:


> echo...........
> 
> snow/salting next week and no one around


Booooooo.I'm here you just can't see me.


----------



## Bird21

1olddogtwo;1861479 said:


> echo...........
> 
> snow/salting next week and no one around


Give me two more weeks to finish the dirt work please. Not quite ready for snow yet.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Bird21;1861515 said:


> Give me two more weeks to finish the dirt work please. Not quite ready for snow yet.


Excavating or black dirt delivery


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Bird21;1861515 said:


> Give me two more weeks to finish the dirt work please. Not quite ready for snow yet.


I need about 2 months to finish my dirt work


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1861520 said:


> I need about 2 months to finish my dirt work


You need that.I need the Temps back up for to finish all the Asphalt work we got.today sucked.winds wiping around asphalt setting up like as soon as it hit the ground and air.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Monday, out of blue, back was feeling sore

Tuesday I couldn't walk, couldn't get out of bed, sit up, anything....see chiropractor

Wed, same thing see chiropractor again

Today, I can walk...bearly.....

Tomorrow?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1861526 said:


> Monday, out of blue, back was feeling sore
> 
> Tuesday I couldn't walk, couldn't get out of bed, sit up, anything....see chiropractor
> 
> Wed, same thing see chiropractor again
> 
> Today, I can walk...bearly.....
> 
> Tomorrow?


Next week Tuesday. If Snow comes you'll be running around. .lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1861529 said:


> Next week Tuesday. If Snow comes you'll be running around. .lol


Nope, going to KC Sunday


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hey, I'm just as bad. Found out I need double hip surgery which will have 6 months down time per hip. And I just got out of a 12 hour stint at the emergency room. But hey, who cares, doctors don't know what they are talking about


----------



## dieselss

12 hr ? What the hell?


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1861526 said:


> Monday, out of blue, back was feeling sore
> 
> Tuesday I couldn't walk, couldn't get out of bed, sit up, anything....see chiropractor
> 
> Wed, same thing see chiropractor again
> 
> Today, I can walk...bearly.....
> 
> Tomorrow?


Lift with your legs


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Lift with a skid steer. Screw lifting with back or legs. That's my moto


----------



## dieselss

Well us poor folk, who don't have skids or crains.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1861566 said:


> Hey, I'm just as bad. Found out I need double hip surgery which will have 6 months down time per hip. And I just got out of a 12 hour stint at the emergency room. But hey, who cares, doctors don't know what they are talking about


Replacement or just surgery


----------



## Sawboy

Damn Sully. Sorry to hear that. And I thought ya were just ignoring me 

But on the plus side. EVERY SINGLE person I know that's had hip replacement, has said the same thing "I wish I wouldn't have waited". You really are pain free after it's done.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1861572 said:


> 12 hr ? What the hell?


They kept declining the sullicard


----------



## dieselss

Wasn't in the preferred list


----------



## buildinon

Sulli...my mom had her hip replaced earlier this year by one of the leading dr's in the nation. She was up and walking the same night after her surgery. She had to have it done in Omaha, but he is totally worth it. I can get you the info if you want. Or see if he can refer you to someone out here.


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1861479 said:


> echo...........
> 
> snow/salting next week and no one around


Soooo much to do!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1861663 said:


> Wasn't in the preferred list


It was But..... Ford is suing due to the fact of slandering it's logo on a certain Pick up truck...Because now everyone Wants a Sullivan.......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Brrrrrr here comes the cold.......


----------



## DIRISHMAN

DIRISHMAN;1861624 said:


> Replacement or just surgery


Any Help Ryan Remember I got two new hips done at same time in 2011 and do ok was up walking second day after surgery. You'll do fine.


----------



## condo plow

1olddogtwo;1861526 said:


> Monday, out of blue, back was feeling sore
> 
> Tuesday I couldn't walk, couldn't get out of bed, sit up, anything....see chiropractor
> 
> Wed, same thing see chiropractor again
> 
> Today, I can walk...bearly.....
> 
> Tomorrow?


Welcome to my world, 9 disc herniated, 4 back surgeries later and still in pain....I hope your back isn't as bad as mine and with this weather warm to cold to warm then cold again makes matters worse


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The Pain.....deal with, unable to walk unable to deal with.


----------



## condo plow

1olddogtwo;1862336 said:


> The Pain.....deal with, unable to walk unable to deal with.


I had the same problem lower spine S1-S5 affects your walking.....for 2 years I was unable to walk without screaming trying pain..I hope you get better

Any truth to a plowable event or salting on Tuesday?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Salt run at best. That looks iffy now.


----------



## brianbrich1

Pushin 2 Please;1862443 said:


> Salt run at best. That looks iffy now.


Awesome seriously need a few more weeks.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Any local guys know of any Boss plows for sale? Straight at least a 8 footer. Vee a 8'2" or a 9'2". Have to be RT3. Thanks.


----------



## condo plow

Pushin 2 Please;1862507 said:


> Any local guys know of any Boss plows for sale? Straight at least a 8 footer. Vee a 8'2" or a 9'2". Have to be RT3. Thanks.


I looked up on Craigslist found this one 8' Boss RT3 Superduty Snow Plow - $2000


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hey Ron I got a 8 foot straight for sale let me know


----------



## ultimate plow

Snow can hold off at least 3 more weeks


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

condo plow;1862562 said:


> I looked up on Craigslist found this one 8' Boss RT3 Superduty Snow Plow - $2000


I saw that one too. Looked pretty rough. Thank you.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

buildinon;1861903 said:


> Sulli...my mom had her hip replaced earlier this year by one of the leading dr's in the nation. She was up and walking the same night after her surgery. She had to have it done in Omaha, but he is totally worth it. I can get you the info if you want. Or see if he can refer you to someone out here.


My issue is I don't want any surgery. I'm 36 years old. It's not like I am 60. But any surgery puts me down for 6 months per side. No sitting in truck for more than 20 mins and no walking for 2-3 months. F that, I'll deal with it


----------



## buildinon

Sulli I feel ya...I am 37 and have been putting back / neck surgery off for a few years now. It scares the h#ll out of me to be honest. They tell me that it would take me a year or so to rehab (learn to walk again, if everything goes to plan) and then I should be able to resume a normal life once more. 
Step 1) They want to go in and remove a vertebra from my lower back and replace it with one from a cadavier or artificial one.
Step 2) Then fix the 9 slipped disks in my spine.
Step 3) Repair the 3 slipped disks in my neck.
Step 4) Run a drill type instrument from the base of my hip bone to the base of my skull through the nerve canal of my spine to open it up and relive the pressure of the Spinal Stenosis that I have in all three sections.
They say it sounds worse than it is. Yeah that is what they say...I say it sounds like [email protected]*& Y*^ I am waiting until I need it 100%. Until then I keep getting little tweeks here and there. Just like repairing a plow or truck at the end of a season


----------



## 1olddogtwo

After reading the surgeon general reports here on PS, I'm feeling better. I've been doing two chiropractor trips a day, this AM, I'm feeling a lot better.


----------



## dieselss

Any idea how it happened?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1862581 said:


> Hey Ron I got a 8 foot straight for sale let me know


Please text me pics and a price. Thanks!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ron, that's not a westerner......


----------



## condo plow

buildinon;1862716 said:


> Sulli I feel ya...I am 37 and have been putting back / neck surgery off for a few years now. It scares the h#ll out of me to be honest. They tell me that it would take me a year or so to rehab (learn to walk again, if everything goes to plan) and then I should be able to resume a normal life once more.
> Step 1) They want to go in and remove a vertebra from my lower back and replace it with one from a cadavier or artificial one.
> Step 2) Then fix the 9 slipped disks in my spine.
> Step 3) Repair the 3 slipped disks in my neck.
> Step 4) Run a drill type instrument from the base of my hip bone to the base of my skull through the nerve canal of my spine to open it up and relive the pressure of the Spinal Stenosis that I have in all three sections.
> They say it sounds worse than it is. Yeah that is what they say...I say it sounds like [email protected]*& Y*^ I am waiting until I need it 100%. Until then I keep getting little tweeks here and there. Just like repairing a plow or truck at the end of a season


What you should ask what are the chances of being pariized after the surgery. They want me to get a major surgery on my middle of my back. T1-T12 fuse them all together every other disc is herniated. I have 80% of being pariized after the surgery. The docs said I needed the surgery 100% all other options have been unsuccessful. That was 6 years ago. Sure I am still in pain can't do this or do that....but no thanks if I don't have my legs or arms. I am useless

I did have 4 surgeries on my lower back only because I was unable to walk it took me about 2 hours with a walker on wheels to walk 15 feet to the bathroom in screaming crying pain on meds....that's the only reason why I did those surgeries 2 years later.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1862507 said:


> Any local guys know of any Boss plows for sale? Straight at least a 8 footer. Vee a 8'2" or a 9'2". Have to be RT3. Thanks.


Check your local Home Depot next to the Toro Snow blower


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;1863258 said:


> Check your local Home Depot next to the Toro Snow blower


No no no. Only select dealers are selling the TOSS,


----------



## dieselss

They are horrible! This hurts to watch


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1864392 said:


> They are horrible! This hurts to watch


Is it æ 100 to O yet?


----------



## dieselss

No,, but not far off. How's the back
35-0. I think I'll just turn on wifetime now


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1864419 said:


> No,, but not far off. How's the back


Better today. 35 zip I see.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1864419 said:


> No,, but not far off. How's the back
> 35-0. I think I'll just turn on wifetime now


Got wife time going on now Hallmark channel and Xmas movies. It's painful enough but not as painful as season ticket holders...bahahahaha

We need a new quaterback and John Grodin as coach


----------



## dieselss

Yeah Dennis, we do.
Good to hear it's better Pat


----------



## 1olddogtwo

this is stupid, what channel is the Hallmark?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1864419 said:


> No,, but not far off. How's the back
> 35-0. I think I'll just turn on wifetime now


Got wife time going on now Hallmark channel and Xmas movies. It's painful enough but not as painful as season ticket holders...bahahahaha

We need a new quaterback and John Grodin as coach


----------



## DIRISHMAN

The bears are like Illinois bad politicians to many bad ones...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It should be 49-0, bears got lucky


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1864468 said:


> It should be 49-0, bears got lucky


They aughta do a remake of the movie poster for the bad news bears.and put cuttler and few other faces in theur place on the front page of every Chicago news paper!!!!!!

Let's GO COLTS.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Keep the weekend open.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Nice little clipper type system. I think it's a for sure thing. I'm going to the Bears game, so I'm guessing its a 100% sure thing.


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1865796 said:


> Nice little clipper type system. I think it's a for sure thing. I'm going to the Bears game, so I'm guessing its a 100% sure thing.


So much to do still!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yea. Ron going to hang out with a bunch of losers and the pres. Just drove thru a nice dusting in Iowa. Plenty of ice 23F now


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1865770 said:


> Keep the weekend open.


Why...wings?


----------



## plow3232

Anyone interested in some accounts in south barrington? Pm me


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Still several days out BUT I hope all y'all are pretty much ready by Saturday night.


----------



## Sawboy

All ready to go here.


----------



## snowish10

Sawboy;1866155 said:


> All ready to go here.


Looks like I should pull my plow out soon. lol


----------



## KJ Cramer

I'm with you...


snowish10;1866161 said:


> Looks like I should pull my plow out soon. lol


----------



## elitelawnteam1

weather channel says about 40% chance for snow showers sunday. hey pat you got a longer range outlook than the 10day?


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1866143 said:


> Still several days out BUT I hope all y'all are pretty much ready by Saturday night.




loader is being moved Saturday morning.


----------



## Mark13

I'd say Sunday's snow is more likely to be something now that I'm down a plow truck thanks to Rudolph, at least I didn't hit Santa and his sleigh too! If I've got time to switch my other truck over to Boss from Western it'll probably make the forecasted snow go away.


----------



## dieselss

Ouch.......


----------



## Sawboy

Ouch, sorry man


----------



## brianbrich1

Pushin 2 Please;1866143 said:


> Still several days out BUT I hope all y'all are pretty much ready by Saturday night.


Well I suppose its time to get the rest of the salters installed...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

elitelawnteam1;1866446 said:


> weather channel says about 40% chance for snow showers sunday. hey pat you got a longer range outlook than the 10day?


On Halloween I talked about the 14/15th timeframe as possible 1st push. I usually won't go that far out just had a feeling good feeling


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark,.....wtf?


----------



## SnowMatt13

Mark doesn't hunt deer with the conventional methods....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Send some deer jerky to us southsiders Mark! 

That poor truck.


----------



## MR. Elite

OUCH!!! Reminds me of years back, messing around at the Wrong place, WRONG time…. 
The real question is.. Was Rudolph OK? Will he make it 2 his scheduled event late nex month??


----------



## mikeitu7

Have any one used galaxy tires for a skid steer. Have to purchase a set for my machine.


----------



## buildinon

No, but been hearing good things about Nebraska tires for skids. There is a thread in the heavy equipment forum about them:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=157090

Might want to take a look at them as an option


----------



## buildinon

On a side note, looks like my son might be coming a little earlier than expected 

He was supposed to be due 12/13/14...then with some complications my wife has been having they decided they are going to induce her 12/8...well today they told us it may be a week earlier than that. So place your bets


----------



## road2damascus

buildinon;1867172 said:


> On a side note, looks like my son might be coming a little earlier than expected
> 
> He was supposed to be due 12/13/14...then with some complications my wife has been having they decided they are going to induce her 12/8...well today they told us it may be a week earlier than that. So place your bets


Congratulations. My wife is due with our daughter in a week and a half. Doc said maybe induce next week. This is the 5th and the last one we were in and done within 2.5hrs. So this one will be a breeze. Last one it was raining in December. Raining hard. All I was thinking was, this better not turn to snow or my wife will never forgive me.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Bunch of horny guys here!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1867226 said:


> Bunch of horny guys here!


Speak for urself


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1867230 said:


> Speak for urself


Oh really!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Speak for me then if you want.


----------



## BIG NICKY

The last time i hit a deer it was in a semi and he had no chance but neither did my grill


----------



## road2damascus

Pushin 2 Please;1867226 said:


> Bunch of horny guys here!


Muh wife is 9 years younger and has been blessed with very good genes. Thats the nice way of putting it.

This clipper this weekend...salt event?

Lake effect south and west of lake?


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;1866528 said:


> Mark,.....wtf?





SnowMatt13;1866588 said:


> Mark doesn't hunt deer with the conventional methods....





Pushin 2 Please;1866739 said:


> Send some deer jerky to us southsiders Mark!
> 
> That poor truck.





MR. Elite;1867076 said:


> OUCH!!! Reminds me of years back, messing around at the Wrong place, WRONG time….
> The real question is.. Was Rudolph OK? Will he make it 2 his scheduled event late nex month??


I hit the deer broadside doing 50ish. I was going east, it cleared the west bound lane and landed on the far side of the ditch. I didn't even go look at it but a buddy who happened to be passing by did and the fact he wanted nothing to do with taking it home to process told me enough about the shape it was in. I was able to drive the truck a few miles home but that's about all the further I wanted to go with it.



BIG NICKY;1867260 said:


> The last time i hit a deer it was in a semi and he had no chance but neither did my grill
> View attachment 138743
> 
> 
> View attachment 138744


The deer was just showing his disapproval for a Freightshaker 

This is the first deer I've hit. I've almost gotten a few in the farm semi's but luckily they all changed their minds about walking out infront of me. A few buddies of mine all run working show trucks hauling live stock and they seem to hit one or two deer each every 2-3 years. Sucks seeing a fancy truck get the front of it all smashed in. The worst was one of them hit 4 beef cattle that had gotten loose on the back side of a hill at about 3am in Nebraska. 4, 1800+ pound steer's against a loaded Pete 379 going 70mph isn't pretty. Insurance wanted to total the truck due to the hood/drivetrain/frame damage but it's all repaired now and ready for the street again.


----------



## dieselss

Put the plows on and load up the salters, flurries down here


----------



## road2damascus

More "intense snow showers" for NW Indiana this morning. According to wgn.


----------



## Raymond S.

6" in downtown Soith Bend and portions of southern Niles, MI. Green grass in East Niles, MI.


----------



## clncut

Fellas I'm in need of some more advice. We are buying a T190 skid and I'm trying to decide on what size push box to go with. We have decided on artic but not sure on the 8 or 10 footer. Will that machine be under powered for a 10ft box??? Any advice would be great.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

8ft. 10 is too big for that. Machine will struggle anyway unless you swap out the tracks. I have a T300 and it won't even push an 8 footer well.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Raymond S.;1867694 said:


> 6" in downtown Soith Bend and portions of southern Niles, MI. Green grass in East Niles, MI.


6.2" in South Bend. Lucky!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Tommy's saying 1-3 Saturday evening / night!!!!!


----------



## road2damascus

Noaa is at 80% chance.


----------



## plow3232

*snow*

looking for someone that can take up a few residential accounts in south barrington


----------



## SullivanSeptic

plow3232;1868159 said:


> looking for someone that can take up a few residential accounts in south barrington


How far is that from New Lenox? Right around the corner I think. I'm sure I can "swing" by and get them


----------



## MR. Elite

SullivanSeptic;1868164 said:


> How far is that from New Lenox? Right around the corner I think. I'm sure I can "swing" by and get them


HAHA yea… Right around the corner… lmao!!!


----------



## road2damascus

MR. Elite;1868172 said:


> HAHA yea… Right around the corner… lmao!!!


Maybe for you. Couple speeding tickets on the way.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Ok, like 2 towns away then. I'm not great with directions


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Pushin 2 Please;1867793 said:


> 6.2" in South Bend. Lucky!


8.8 total in South Bend. Nice!


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1867958 said:


> Tommy's saying 1-3 Saturday evening / night!!!!!


Oh boy, coming down to crunch time!


----------



## JustJeff

I could possibly take care of the South Barrington jobs. What are they? Salting as well?


----------



## Raymond S.

Pushin 2 Please;1868260 said:


> 8.8 total in South Bend. Nice!


I am 10 minutes NW of South Bend and have 1/2". Lake effect is crazy


----------



## road2damascus

Saturday evening is now up to 90% chance according to noaa. The fluffy type of snow. Keep the backpack blowers out. 

EXPECTING THE MAJORITY OF SNOW TO FALL BEFORE MIDNIGHT WITHLINGERING LIGHT SNOW SHOWERS AFTER MIDNIGHT. STILL EXPECTING FLUFFYSNOW WITH RATIOS AROUND 15:1...WHICH SHOULD RESULT IN 1 TO 3 INCHESACROSS THE CWA. THE LARGEST TOTALS ARE EXPECTED OVER NORTH CENTRALIL WITH LESSER SNOWFALL OVER NW INDIANA.


----------



## elitelawnteam1

John Dee's locked in :bluebounc


----------



## road2damascus

No activity here. Everyone must be racing to get equipment ready and fixing plow trucks like i am.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

In under WWA. Going to Walmart to stock up on milk, pop tart, and Sox's for the weekend


----------



## Sawboy

Not all of us. Some are set up, and reclining. Catching up on Hells Kitchen


----------



## road2damascus

No reclining here. Stuck in rush hour traffic. Wifes water broke. I am an hour away without traffic!!!! This sucks. I need some horns and lights like y'all do.


----------



## birchwood

road2damascus;1868919 said:


> No reclining here. Stuck in rush hour traffic. Wifes water broke. I am an hour away without traffic!!!! This sucks. I need some horns and lights like y'all do.


Good luck and congratulations


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1868919 said:


> No reclining here. Stuck in rush hour traffic. Wifes water broke. I am an hour away without traffic!!!! This sucks. I need some horns and lights like y'all do.


Congrats Mike holy smokes what is that like number 6 or 7 geese better get two plow jobs..lmao jk good luck hope all goes well


----------



## dieselss

Good luck man. Just pulled a 14 hour day here


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1869013 said:


> Good luck man. Just pulled a 14 hour day here


your regular job or plowing


----------



## dieselss

Regular new job. The retirement home was hopping tonight boy


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

road2damascus;1868919 said:


> No reclining here. Stuck in rush hour traffic. Wifes water broke. I am an hour away without traffic!!!! This sucks. I need some horns and lights like y'all do.


Congrats and good luck!!!!!


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1868988 said:


> Congrats Mike holy smokes what is that like number 6 or 7 geese better get two plow jobs..lmao jk good luck hope all goes well


Number 5! And this one is a girl. So we are done after this one.

Waiting now. Not as fast as the others. Last one was 2.5hrs.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1869080 said:


> Number 5! And this one is a girl. So we are done after this one.
> 
> Waiting now. Not as fast as the others. Last one was 2.5hrs.


Uh oh daddies little princess has arrived.Congrats


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Why stop now.....


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;1869080 said:


> So we are done after this one..


Pffffft. # 6 will be here by September of 2016. Ya heard it here first prsport


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hoping for at least a salt run? Not looking so good anymore.


----------



## straightlinelan

We'll see if we be plowing, salting, or just freaking out for no reason.


----------



## erkoehler

every night this week we've spent working on snow equipment, getting closer to the finish line but not there yet!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

erkoehler;1869261 said:


> every night this week we've spent working on snow equipment, getting closer to the finish line but not there yet!


Bring your stuff to my shop, it's turned into a snow plow prep headquarters.


----------



## ultimate plow

Seem like 3 weeks ago though we were plowing. New lightbar drilled thru roof, rigid lights on, spreader harness and controls on, sirus radio, cup a java, and good old fashioned 230am sunday morning fun


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1869105 said:


> Pffffft. # 6 will be here by September of 2015. Ya heard it here first prsport


Changed one number for accuracy


----------



## road2damascus

MEANWHILE...REGARDING THE SYSTEM FOR TOMORROW EVENING. TIMING IS
STILL LOOKING ON TRACK WITH THE LATE AFTERNOON THROUGH MID EVENING
PERIOD BEING THE TIMING FOR SNOW IN A 3-4 HOUR PERIOD. LATEST 0Z NAM ISBIT LESS AGREESIVE WITH QPF NUMBERS. CORRESPONDINGLY...THE PAST 4CYCLES OF THE SREF HAVE BEEN SHOWING A DOWNWARD TREND AS WELL...WITH 21Z SREF PLUMES ARE SUGGESTING THAT QPF TOTALS WILL GENERALLY BE LESS THAN 0.1 INCH EXCEPT IN THE NORTHERN AND WESTERN COUNTIES. MOST NOTABLY THE HIGHEST SREF PLUMES ARE OUTPUTTING 0.07 INCHES OF QPF AT ORD AND ABOUT 0.1 INCHES AT RFD. EVEN WITH HIGH SNOW RATIOS IN THE MID TEENS OR SLIGHTLY HIGHER...FEEL THAT SNOW AMOUNTS OF AN INCH OR LESS WILL BE MORE COMMON THAN HIGHER AMOUNTS. THESE NUMBERS ARE ON THE LOWER END OF GOING FORECASTS ATTHIS POINT.

Less aggressive....will generally be less....downward trend

Not sure what all that means but i think we be lucky to get an inch.


----------



## buildinon

Congrats to you and the wife on the new little girl Mike. I am sure she will be bossing you around in no time at all  
The wife and I will be at Highland Park Hospital tomorrow from 9am until 4pm Saturday and 9am to 1pm Sunday for the hospital introduction class / birthing class thingy they have there. YEAH (sarcastic) 

So today finally got my personal plow over to Master Hitch in Palatine to get it serviced and picked up the BOSS plow dolly kit they came out with while I was there. Wow, good price, 15 minutes to put together and built very very well. Has grease points on the bearings where each wheel spins on the base, and on each wheel as well. Each one goes into where the plow shoe would normally be, and where the kick stand (aka foot stand to others). Once you have the plow on them, it rolls around very easily. Each wheel locks seperately as well. If you have the BOSS plows I would recommend this for them so far.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

buildinon;1869310 said:


> Congrats to you and the wife on the new little girl Mike. I am sure she will be bossing you around in no time at all
> The wife and I will be at Highland Park Hospital tomorrow from 9am until 4pm Saturday and 9am to 1pm Sunday for the hospital introduction class / birthing class thingy they have there. YEAH (sarcastic)
> 
> So today finally got my personal plow over to Master Hitch in Palatine to get it serviced and picked up the BOSS plow dolly kit they came out with while I was there. Wow, good price, 15 minutes to put together and built very very well. Has grease points on the bearings where each wheel spins on the base, and on each wheel as well. Each one goes into where the plow shoe would normally be, and where the kick stand (aka foot stand to others). Once you have the plow on them, it rolls around very easily. Each wheel locks seperately as well. If you have the BOSS plows I would recommend this for them so far.


Yep made with genuine left over Toro Recycler mower parts.....bahahahaha.


----------



## condo plow

Congrats mike on your baby girl....wait till she hits her teens....

This storm is breaking up 0.5 for midway area. Hopefully the other snow system shifts north for Sunday night


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

condo plow;1869433 said:


> Congrats mike on your baby girl....wait till she hits her teens....
> 
> This storm is breaking up 0.5 for midway area. Hopefully the other snow system shifts north for Sunday night


Sunday night is a non event for us. If we don't get anything this evening / night, which is looking less likely, we are done for a while.


----------



## dieselss

Good. Not ready yet


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;1869286 said:


> Changed one number for accuracy


Ah yes.....a good ol set of Irish twins


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sawboy;1869507 said:


> Ah yes.....a good ol set of Irish twins


You mean like Guinness & Harp or more like Jamason & John Power's


----------



## road2damascus

http://www.urologyteam.com/?q=dr-richard-chopp


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1869652 said:


> http://www.urologyteam.com/?q=dr-richard-chopp


OK and why do we need this...hmmm


----------



## road2damascus

Dr. Dick Chopp....


----------



## brianbrich1

dieselss;1869461 said:


> Good. Not ready yet


X2 but almost there. One more salter to put in and do some final checks and load em up.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1/2 down in Iowa. Its over with here.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1869905 said:


> 1/2 down in Iowa. Its over with here.


Doesn't even look good up here.


----------



## plow3232

*help*

I been trying to fix this for a year already. I changed the cylinder and is still won't stay up. I have a video, I can text the video. goes up but won't stay up, I changed the fluid and no fluid came out of that cylinder hose. I hope you guys understood me lol. I suck in explaining. western pro plus. not a electoral issue because I can discontent the hardness and still drops. need to solve this issue asap. not sure what else to do.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

air leak into the lift cylinder hose? did you replace your hose and fitting as well when you changed the cylinder? did you get oem western one or aftermarket?


----------



## plow3232

2011F250Lariat;1869936 said:


> air leak into the lift cylinder hose? did you replace your hose and fitting as well when you changed the cylinder? did you get oem western one or aftermarket?


how would I know if I got air? only replace the lift cylinder, I got a western one.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Valve.....?????


----------



## plow3232

Pushin 2 Please;1869946 said:


> Valve.....?????


I changed that 2.


----------



## dieselss

What plow?


----------



## road2damascus

Western pro plus


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Well at least the snow tonight is a bust so you have time to get her fixed.


----------



## Lunarlandscape

Over an inch in des plaines on the concrete. Its still snowingat a good clip.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

yep, with temps dropping to 20 tonight its at least a salt run already.


----------



## White Gardens

We've got nothing down here in central Illinois. Originally calling for 1"-3" a few days ago. I was expecting a salt run, but that didn't even happen.

Just a bust for us, but at least it gives me time to get fall work done next week.


..


----------



## road2damascus

Asphalt covered from lake barrington to buffalo grove on 22. Still see some grass.


----------



## condo plow

We got a new to us ground crew truck


----------



## road2damascus

1.4 at ohare 
1.3 in glenview 

Got a salt run in $$$


----------



## gc3

condo plow;1870193 said:


> We got a new to us ground crew truck


 that looks to nice to put a crew in it!!


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;1870674 said:


> 1.4 at ohare
> 1.3 in glenview
> 
> Got a salt run in $$$


That's great! The mustard is off the hit dog nowwwwww


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1870768 said:


> That's great! The mustard is off the hit dog nowwwwww


I didn't put the plow on. Did break out a shovel...for the one inch drifts


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Skilling on now calling for a inch to inch and half. possible for tomorrow into weds


----------



## 1olddogtwo

looks to warm up later week and wet into the 1st week of Dec......


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1872200 said:


> looks to warm up later week and wet into the 1st week of Dec......


Rain on sat of this week skilling said What ever


----------



## Bird21

Olddog how about next week. Heading outta town if it looks clear thru the 30th


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Bird21;1872245 said:


> Olddog how about next week. Heading outta town if it looks clear thru the 30th


Good to meet you today. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'll be gone then too. Taking a couple days with the wife for the anniversary that weekend


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1872200 said:


> looks to warm up later week and wet into the 1st week of Dec......


good I need to put glow plugs in my truck.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1872366 said:


> I'll be gone then too. Taking a couple days with the wife for the anniversary that weekend


I know. She asked me to go. You know, so she can enjoy it too!!!!!


----------



## Bird21

Pushin 2 Please;1872360 said:


> Good to meet you today. Enjoy your trip!


Good to meet you and Ron SR as well, it was a busy day next time we will meet up for some beers when things calm down.

This cold is really screwing up finishing the open jobs I have going. I have a trip planned next week so I really hope it warms up.


----------



## ultimate plow

Wtf, heading out to drop salt at 10.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;1872389 said:


> I know. She asked me to go. You know, so she can enjoy it too!!!!!


That's what friends are for, right?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1872401 said:


> That's what friends are for, right?


Sharing is caring. With that said, thanks for stopping over here the other day i had to work late. I haven't seen her smiling like that since the honeymoon!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Oh.....mmmmmmm

You guys have all the funny. I'll look at the Crystal ball tomorrow


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1872418 said:


> Oh.....mmmmmmm
> 
> You guys have all the funny. I'll look at the Crystal ball tomorrow


Tomorrow? Why? Whatcha doin now????? Blhahahaha


----------



## 1olddogtwo

day of rest........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bird21;1872245 said:


> Olddog how about next week. Heading outta town if it looks clear thru the 30th


192 Tue 11/25 18Z 35 ° 34 ° 15 ° W 20 W 25 W 22 0.03 0.00 525 533 -29 ° -7 ° -4 ° 1010 94 % -8 ° 
204 Wed 11/26 06Z 34 ° 30 ° 15 ° WNW 11 NW 18 NW 13 0.03 0.00 524 536 -30 ° -8 ° -5 ° 1014 70 % -9 ° 
216 Wed 11/26 18Z 34 ° 28 ° 22 ° WSW 4 WSW 9 W 16 0.00 0.00 531 546 -23 ° -5 ° -4 ° 1018 27 % -5 ° 
228 Thu 11/27 06Z 37 ° 32 ° 25 ° SSE 11 SSW 25 SW 22 0.00 0.00 534 549 -26 ° -2 ° 1 ° 1018 51 % -2 ° 
240 Thu 11/27 18Z 39 ° 32 ° 32 ° SW 9 WSW 16 W 18 0.00 0.00 532 547 -30 ° 0 ° 1 ° 1017 53 % -5 ° 
252 Fri 11/28 06Z 41 ° 34 ° 29 ° W 9 WNW 16 W 20 0.02 0.00 531 548 -26 ° -5 ° -1 ° 1020 33 % -11 ° 
264 Fri 11/28 18Z 38 ° 31 ° 26 ° SSW 7 SW 11 W 11 0.00 0.00 542 559 -22 ° 1 ° -1 ° 1021 7 % -4 ° 
276 Sat 11/29 06Z 39 ° 36 ° 18 ° S 20 SSW 47 SW 49 0.00 0.00 547 559 -19 ° 6 ° 7 ° 1014 51 % 5 ° 
288 Sat 11/29 18Z 44 ° 37 ° 28 ° SW 20 WSW 36 WSW 43 0.01 0.00 545 552 -19 ° 2 ° 4 ° 1008 93 % 2 ° 
300 Sun 11/30 06Z 45 ° 37 ° 28 ° W 9 WNW 18 W 25 0.00 0.00 537 548 -23 ° 0 ° 1 ° 1013 90 % 0 ° 
312 Sun 11/30 18Z 40 ° 33 ° 34 ° NW 2 WNW 4 WNW 9 0.00 0.00 536 550 -24 ° 0 ° 2 ° 1016 39 % -5 ° 
324 Mon 12/01 06Z 41 ° 35 ° 32 ° ESE 7 SE 11 S 7 0.00


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1872427 said:


> day of rest........


For you or? :laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Morning all another fine day of A$$fault


----------



## road2damascus

So what's the word on the flurrys tonight and possible 1/2" to 1" tomorrow morning? Going to happen or no?


----------



## dieselss

No.......Not yet.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

road2damascus;1873162 said:


> So what's the word on the flurrys tonight and possible 1/2" to 1" tomorrow morning? Going to happen or no?


Light snow, unfortunately just in time for rush hour traffic tomorrow morning, is looking likely. Especially north of I-80. Salt run looks to be a go.


----------



## ultimate plow

3rd salting in less than 5 days and I'm tired of winter. My vacation free time is supposed to be this time of the year.


----------



## road2damascus

Pushin 2 Please;1873193 said:


> Light snow, unfortunately just in time for rush hour traffic tomorrow morning, is looking likely. Especially north of I-80. Salt run looks to be a go.


Im trying something new for this one. I am presalting. My one lot fills up at 5-530am and snow ain't finished till 8am.

Factors: Temps tomorrow raising, minimal snow, fluffy snow, residual salt from Sunday.

Does anybody presalt for little events like this?


----------



## ultimate plow

road2damascus;1873582 said:


> Im trying something new for this one. I am presalting. My one lot fills up at 5-530am and snow ain't finished till 8am.
> 
> Factors: Temps tomorrow raising, minimal snow, fluffy snow, residual salt from Sunday.
> 
> Does anybody presalt for little events like this?


With salt prices doubled, its hard to believe you can. Americas finest drivers should be out n about during rush hour so that will be fun.


----------



## road2damascus

ultimate plow;1873591 said:


> With salt prices doubled, its hard to believe you can. Americas finest drivers should be out n about during rush hour so that will be fun.


Well, my hopes is that it will melt most if not all snow by pre salting.


----------



## brianbrich1

road2damascus;1873664 said:


> Well, my hopes is that it will melt most if not all snow by pre salting.


No worries on storms under 1" we usually salt everything predawn before it starts. Works out best for us.


----------



## road2damascus

brianbrich1;1873691 said:


> No worries on storms under 1" we usually salt everything predawn before it starts. Works out best for us.


Thats what I am thinking. It will work out best for me.

Very light flurrys just starting in buffalo grove.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

It's already moving north. Looks like way north of city now


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Swing and a miss.


----------



## condo plow

Pushin 2 Please;1873743 said:


> Swing and a miss.


I think your right. Glad we didn't pre salt anything yet


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Just glad we didn't get what buffalo NY got 5 ft plus additional 2 ft today yikes


----------



## dieselss

Pushin 2 Please;1873743 said:


> Swing and a miss.


2 pump.......fizzle.....


----------



## Midwest Pond

DIRISHMAN;1873815 said:


> Just glad we didn't get what buffalo NY got 5 ft plus additional 2 ft today yikes


I hate when people will say, "bet you wish you were in Buffalo with that snow"

no..... I would be stuck like everyone elso.


----------



## road2damascus

condo plow;1873750 said:


> Glad we didn't pre salt anything yet


Wish i could say the same. Got to buffalo grove. Saw some flakes and then nothing. well i got Two lots pretreated for freezing rain Friday night. Rookie mistake.

I wasn't the only one. Lots of guys north of lake cook were presalting. Saw a landscaping company dumping salt in the middle of the lot and spreading it around with a plow.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

With the cost and limited availability of salt, presalting is risky


----------



## road2damascus

Well one of my reasons is pressure to be at home for my wife and kids. Wife is still not well from delivery. So i wanted to get home to get my daughter to school and get my other kids dressed and going for the day. Plus i had a meeting with a tree contractor now at an account and a doctors appointment for the baby at noon. Timing really sucked for me.

I am trying to tell myself my loss this morning was worth it compared to not being there this morning for my wife.


----------



## condo plow

road2damascus;1873932 said:


> Wish i could say the same. Got to buffalo grove. Saw some flakes and then nothing. well i got Two lots pretreated for freezing rain Friday night. Rookie mistake.
> 
> I wasn't the only one. Lots of guys north of lake cook were presalting. Saw a landscaping company dumping salt in the middle of the lot and spreading it around with a plow.


In the city near midway airport we have only gotten snow flying but nothing to make pavement or sidewalks wet at all. If we are involved with this freezing rain Friday we will be salting....a rookie mistake is doing service when our weather conditions does not call for any service at all..


----------



## SullivanSeptic

road2damascus;1873957 said:


> Well one of my reasons is pressure to be at home for my wife and kids. Wife is still not well from delivery. So i wanted to get home to get my daughter to school and get my other kids dressed and going for the day. Plus i had a meeting with a tree contractor now at an account and a doctors appointment for the baby at noon. Timing really sucked for me.
> 
> I am trying to tell myself my loss this morning was worth it compared to not being there this morning for my wife.


Hey, Family first! No matter what. I agree that salt is a small cost compared to what your family needs. But as a basis for all the salting done, presalting can be risky


----------



## buildinon

So last year December 8th was our first real "plowable" snow of the year (according to my billing records, we did salting before that) and that is when my wife is supposed to be induced this year...but today they said she may be induced on December 1st...so I am placing bets on both of those dates as to when the snow will fl for a "plowable" event


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Rain on the 1st....


----------



## condo plow

Good morning anyone servicing near 10400 s michigain ave I have a lead for you pm me


----------



## buildinon

It is amazing how fast life can change in the blink of an eye. Just a couple of hours ago my wife and I were having lunch talking about things to finish up before the baby gets here. then in a heart beat it all changed...now were at the hospital after the doctor called and said that after the tests they did yesterday they needed to admit her asap for observation and to prepare to deliver the baby. It is hard seeing her hooked up to all these machines because things aren't the way they are supposed to be, and knowing there is nothing I can do but sit here and watch. They say if everything goes to plan they will try to hold out on delivery until Sunday, but right now it is a waiting game and making sure my wife is healthy as well. They say my son should be fine...I hate feeling hopeless.


----------



## elitelawnteam1

buildinon;1875930 said:


> It is amazing how fast life can change in the blink of an eye. Just a couple of hours ago my wife and I were having lunch talking about things to finish up before the baby gets here. then in a heart beat it all changed...now were at the hospital after the doctor called and said that after the tests they did yesterday they needed to admit her asap for observation and to prepare to deliver the baby. It is hard seeing her hooked up to all these machines because things aren't the way they are supposed to be, and knowing there is nothing I can do but sit here and watch. They say if everything goes to plan they will try to hold out on delivery until Sunday, but right now it is a waiting game and making sure my wife is healthy as well. They say my son should be fine...I hate feeling hopeless.


Prayin for you, hope it all goes well and smoothly.


----------



## road2damascus

buildinon;1875930 said:


> It is amazing how fast life can change in the blink of an eye. Just a couple of hours ago my wife and I were having lunch talking about things to finish up before the baby gets here. then in a heart beat it all changed...now were at the hospital after the doctor called and said that after the tests they did yesterday they needed to admit her asap for observation and to prepare to deliver the baby. It is hard seeing her hooked up to all these machines because things aren't the way they are supposed to be, and knowing there is nothing I can do but sit here and watch. They say if everything goes to plan they will try to hold out on delivery until Sunday, but right now it is a waiting game and making sure my wife is healthy as well. They say my son should be fine...I hate feeling hopeless.


Let me know if you want me to bring you dinner or something. Friends and family have been cooking us meals since we got home from the hospital. We got more than enough. Spaghetti, homemade chicken soup, potatoe salad, mixed vegetables...also if not want me to swing by and pick you up some real urban barbecue, i can do that too.


----------



## JustJeff

Now that's a solid brother!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1875995 said:


> Let me know if you want me to bring you dinner or something. Friends and family have been cooking us meals since we got home from the hospital. We got more than enough. Spaghetti, homemade chicken soup, potatoe salad, mixed vegetables...also if not want me to swing by and pick you up some real urban barbecue, i can do that too.


Deliver to KC.....?


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1876031 said:


> Deliver to KC.....?


You having a baby?


----------



## dieselss

Hang in there B. I'll say a kind word for ya.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1876038 said:


> You having a baby?


No, I am a baby.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1876058 said:


> No, I am a baby.


Back massage?


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1876058 said:


> No, I am a baby.


What else is new....new trks every 2 years. New plows every year. 
Yep....baby....


----------



## condo plow

buildinon;1875930 said:


> It is amazing how fast life can change in the blink of an eye. Just a couple of hours ago my wife and I were having lunch talking about things to finish up before the baby gets here. then in a heart beat it all changed...now were at the hospital after the doctor called and said that after the tests they did yesterday they needed to admit her asap for observation and to prepare to deliver the baby. It is hard seeing her hooked up to all these machines because things aren't the way they are supposed to be, and knowing there is nothing I can do but sit here and watch. They say if everything goes to plan they will try to hold out on delivery until Sunday, but right now it is a waiting game and making sure my wife is healthy as well. They say my son should be fine...I hate feeling hopeless.


We were in the same boat 12 years ago, my son was a preme wife had a life and death situation for her and my son we went for a checkup and we were rushed to the delivery room she was only 7 months pregnant....about 2 weeks later she gave birth.
Alls you can do is be by your wife's side and hold her hand and hope for the best. Our prays go out to you and your family...


----------



## MR. Elite

Picked up a new plow truck/toy few days ago.. And due 2 many requests, here y'all go…..


----------



## MR. Elite

HAHAHAHA Alright well, this is the truck… The last pic was actually the (family) car i picked up earlier this year. Truck is a 2014 350 Lariat pretty well optioned.. LOL 
Now I must say.. This truck i have truly fallen in love with in the 3 days Ive had it!!! Its deff worth getting rid of the Red 06' money pit 350!!!!


----------



## erkoehler

Very nice!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I like!!!!!


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Nice Truck


----------



## Mark13

Nice truck! Time for a tune and delete!


----------



## condo plow

is anyone going out to night to salt....two tenths of ice expected 
. FREEZING RAIN ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 11 PM THIS EVENING TO 9 AM CST SATURDAY...
* TIMING... SCATTERED FREEZING RAIN SHOWERS WILL DEVELOP TOWARD MIDNIGHT AND CONTINUE INTO EARLY SATURDAY MORNING WHEN AIR AND PAVEMENT TEMPERATURES CLIMB ABOVE FREEZING.
* ICE ACCUMULATIONS... ONE TO LOCALLY TWO TENTHS OF AN INCH. 

at 2 am its going to be above freezing..then its going to start to climb to 47

nice truck looks like my f150


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MR. Elite;1876396 said:


> HAHAHAHA Alright well, this is the truck… The last pic was actually the (family) car i picked up earlier this year. Truck is a 2014 350 Lariat pretty well optioned.. LOL
> Now I must say.. This truck i have truly fallen in love with in the 3 days Ive had it!!! Its deff worth getting rid of the Red 06' money pit 350!!!!


Realy .......can't believe u bought that, real trucks, plow trucks are black or gray.


----------



## road2damascus

condo plow;1876779 said:


> is anyone going out to night to salt....two tenths of ice expected
> . FREEZING RAIN ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 11 PM THIS EVENING TO 9 AM CST SATURDAY...
> * TIMING... SCATTERED FREEZING RAIN SHOWERS WILL DEVELOP TOWARD MIDNIGHT AND CONTINUE INTO EARLY SATURDAY MORNING WHEN AIR AND PAVEMENT TEMPERATURES CLIMB ABOVE FREEZING.
> * ICE ACCUMULATIONS... ONE TO LOCALLY TWO TENTHS OF AN INCH.
> 
> at 2 am its going to be above freezing..then its going to start to climb to 47
> 
> nice truck looks like my f150


I presalted....earlier this week.


----------



## Sawboy

I will not be. Partially because I do not own a salt spreader :angry:


----------



## captshawn

condo plow;1876779 said:


> is anyone going out to night to salt....two tenths of ice expected
> . FREEZING RAIN ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 11 PM THIS EVENING TO 9 AM CST SATURDAY...
> * TIMING... SCATTERED FREEZING RAIN SHOWERS WILL DEVELOP TOWARD MIDNIGHT AND CONTINUE INTO EARLY SATURDAY MORNING WHEN AIR AND PAVEMENT TEMPERATURES CLIMB ABOVE FREEZING.
> * ICE ACCUMULATIONS... ONE TO LOCALLY TWO TENTHS OF AN INCH.
> 
> at 2 am its going to be above freezing..then its going to start to climb to 47
> 
> nice truck looks like my f150


I think we will need to due to the pavement temps. Last I checked was around 17 deg. We will watch the salt run down the drain, but I have a feeling we will need to before sunrise on zero tolerance stuff.


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1876822 said:


> Realy .......can't believe u bought that, real trucks, plow trucks are black or gray.


HAHAHA Why is that..?? I never heard that rule b4, i don't think i got the memo..!? I got blk interior tho!
Now to jus turn the rest of the vehicles in to get them in white also…!

The real question is… WHERE the *** is the snow?? Now that i finally got a truck, it can sh!t on us all she wants..!?


----------



## MR. Elite

Sawboy;1876839 said:


> I will not be. Partially because I do not own a salt spreader :angry:


WORD… Same here!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Snow cam hold off a little more. I have mounts and power wire on. No headlight harness yet. Sucks having to pull lights, grille and bumper on a new truck. Nothing ever goes back the right way


----------



## JustJeff

Looks like I'll be salting around midnight or so.


----------



## Mark13

My plow truck is still smashed and the other truck isn't setup for the plow yet. Dang farm has kept me busy!! And not having a phone is fun too.


----------



## JustJeff

You wouldn't need a plow for tonight Mark, just a spreader.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MR. Elite;1876936 said:


> HAHAHA Why is that..?? I never heard that rule b4, i don't think i got the memo..!? I got blk interior tho!
> Now to jus turn the rest of the vehicles in to get them in white also…!
> 
> The real question is… WHERE the *** is the snow?? Now that i finally got a truck, it can sh!t on us all she wants..!?


Gray are faster and black gets better mpgs


----------



## condo plow

I only salted my Seasonal accounts. The rest I will see at 5 am how they are....


----------



## Mark13

Harleyjeff;1876996 said:


> You wouldn't need a plow for tonight Mark, just a spreader.


The same truck that's smashed is the one setup for the salt spreader. One deer took out the whole operation! :realmad:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

road2damascus;1876834 said:


> I presalted....earlier this week.


That's funny! 


captshawn;1876846 said:


> I think we will need to due to the pavement temps. Last I checked was around 17 deg. We will watch the salt run down the drain, but I have a feeling we will need to before sunrise on zero tolerance stuff.


I agree.


SullivanSeptic;1876953 said:


> Snow cam hold off a little more. I have mounts and power wire on. No headlight harness yet. Sucks having to pull lights, grille and bumper on a new truck. Nothing ever goes back the right way


No way. Your waiting till last minute? Again? 


Harleyjeff;1876954 said:


> Looks like I'll be salting around midnight or so.


I think I'm gonna wait till closer to 4-5AM. That way there are LESS drunks.


Mark13;1876993 said:


> My plow truck is still smashed and the other truck isn't setup for the plow yet. Dang farm has kept me busy!! And not having a phone is fun too.


Busy is good right? That's what I keep telling myself!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Its not last minute. Plenty of time. And it's difficult to tear down a new truck. Difficult as in, its a shame it has to taken apart at all.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

By the way y'all, freezing rain (salt run) is looking less likely as the night goes on. Oh well, time for a beer.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

BTW, anyone know the best location to drill the headlights and tail lights for led strobes? I'm thinking in the actual headlight housing since those are not lite up when plow is on. And on the rear, the reverse light so its brighter.


----------



## JustJeff

Just went out and checked the radar in my truck. Nothing showing up at all yet.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Harleyjeff;1877202 said:


> Just went out and checked the radar in my truck. Nothing showing up at all yet.


It's not show up till about 2-3AM. Maybe 4AM.


----------



## JustJeff

When I watched the five o'clock news they were saying starting around midnight. Guess not.


----------



## erkoehler

Guess its nap time till 2;45!


----------



## MR. Elite

Mark13;1876758 said:


> Nice truck! Time for a tune and delete!


Why thank U.. all 
As 4 deleting anything right now.. Im probably goin to stay away from anytime soon. I go way 2 far, way 2 fast! Thats the main reason i got rid of the 06!

But I have been looking at thing tho


----------



## Mark13

Pushin 2 Please;1877179 said:


> Busy is good right? That's what I keep telling myself!


Busy is good I guess. A steady pay check is nice too.

We just finished with harvest the other day so now it's time to get all my trucks ready and maybe see about getting my phone fixed or replaced.



MR. Elite;1877267 said:


> As 4 deleting anything right now.. Im probably goin to stay away from anytime soon. I go way 2 far, way 2 fast! Thats the main reason i got rid of the 06!
> 
> But I have been looking at thing tho


Do itttt, you know you want to. Better fuel mileage, better life span out of the motor, no DEF to buy or mess with, little peppier and less torque management lag.... why drive stock?!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So I see the freezing rain has been canceled for Will and Cook counties. Might not be a salt run after all. Anyone out right now?


----------



## dieselss

Up yes, out no. Shouldn't you be working on the new trk already? Looks like there's lots of parts still on the ground


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Those are extra parts that they said aren't needed. I just do what the directions tell me and don't ask questions!


----------



## dieselss

Nice,,, better fuel economy. Less weight
Love them over the shoulder parts


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Back to bed.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

********. I just walked out of garage and slide all the way to the sidewalk. Had to walk up the grass to get back


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Me too. No joke. Holy $h!t it's slippery.


----------



## road2damascus

Had to go out and see for myself. Slippery Indeed. Not sure what i am going to do.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1877189 said:


> Its not last minute. Plenty of time. And it's difficult to tear down a new truck. Difficult as in, its a shame it has to taken apart at all.


That's because the vehicle on the left in pic had more attention paid to it.


----------



## erkoehler

Full salting for us up here.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DIRISHMAN;1877429 said:


> That's because the vehicle on the left in pic had more attention paid to it.


That one on left needs more attention. Rear shock relocation brackets need to go on. Front axle sleeves installed. And then front and rear lockers with a 5:13 regearing.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1877459 said:


> That one on left needs more attention. Rear shock relocation brackets need to go on. Front axle sleeves installed. And then front and rear lockers with a 5:13 regearing.


Now that's funny.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Models are now bringing snow here Sunday night or Monday morning. (1-2)? Than again Wednesday night into thanksgiving?


----------



## road2damascus

*Buffalo picture*

Buffalo picture posted on another site


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ they can have that.


----------



## Lunarlandscape

Any update on Mondays storm?


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Lunarlandscape;1877678 said:


> Any update on Mondays storm?


Terry posted this earlier today, wont be much for us unless it shifts southeast.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1877540 said:


> Models are now bringing snow here Sunday night or Monday morning. (1-2)? Than again Wednesday night into thanksgiving?


Thank you Ron


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Rain turns to snow Monday midday. Possible 1-2" from wrap around from mon in Tuesday is what I've heard.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Anyone install strobes in clear reverse light on super duty? Seems a little tight. Figured I'd ask before I drill them.


----------



## MR. Elite

SullivanSeptic;1877880 said:


> Anyone install strobes in clear reverse light on super duty? Seems a little tight. Figured I'd ask before I drill them.


HAHA Ur good… as long as U keep that bit in its place, U won't have any prob!


----------



## snowish10

For a western Ultra mount is the filter cleanable or it is only replaceable?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

This was just up from T.Swails


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1878055 said:


> This was just up from T.Swails


Just ain't looking this year at T. Swails. Nope not looking. No more rollercoasters for me......

Awe what the heck. Just a little peak wont hurt.


----------



## dieselss

snowish10;1878041 said:


> For a western Ultra mount is the filter cleanable or it is only replaceable?


Both, brake cleaner and shop air


----------



## Midwest Pond

According to Channel 5 this morning.... 3 to the north, 2 south.... from 11am/noon to around 8pm


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

New model runs..... Oh boy.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'm ready for snow now.


----------



## dieselss

Pushin 2 Please;1878557 said:


> New model runs..... Oh boy.


Meaning?......


----------



## MR. Elite

SullivanSeptic;1878561 said:


> I'm ready for snow now.


FINALLY!!!! took U long enough…. HAHAHA So I assume those wire color codes helped..??
Now U just need 2 darken that big viewing hole called a windshield.. can see right in there… U could get melanoma even cancer that way!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looking good.


----------



## Bird21

Ugggggg
It looked all clear for a while, and I am in The Keys.
Is this a for sure thing?
Debating on heading home in the morning?


----------



## snowish10

Pushin 2 Please;1878557 said:


> New model runs..... Oh boy.


so how much we really gona get?


----------



## dieselss

To bad it covers up the new emblem


----------



## SnowMatt13

3 to 5 at border looking more possible. 2 to 3 city and south


----------



## grkstl2

SnowMatt13;1878604 said:


> 3 to 5 at border looking more possible. 2 to 3 city and south


When does it look like it comes through?


----------



## dieselss

Talking tomr


----------



## SnowMatt13

Change over is supposed to be lunch time ISH??? WWA does not go into effect for us until 3 pm. Latest foreguessing gives us up to 5" by midnight.
Models have been more generous with snow for us, especially CHI metro and SE where 24 hours ago there was hardly a chance. Still is going to depend on when the change over takes place.
Storm like this a few years ago gave us almost a foot when 2-4 was forecasted....changeover took place 4-5 hours before anticipated time....


----------



## SnowMatt13

And yes, tomorrow. So evening rush should be a treat for the areas first real storm.
Watching for a pre-turkey day bonus snow too....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yea, yea,yea, I'm thrilled for this one.......hahaha, Not.


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1878693 said:


> Yea, yea,yea, I'm thrilled for this one.......hahaha, Not.


I'll second that


----------



## condo plow

Wgn had chicago for 0.8 this morning....at least a full salt run....


----------



## snowguys

I wounder how long after is changes to snow it will take to stick to the ground will the warm temps and all the rain and if there only saying 1-2 inches


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Already seeing some places backing way down on the snow. Looking like flurries and a dusting at best.


----------



## road2damascus

I remember one like this back in 2008 or 2009 when we were waiting for the rain to turn to snow. Suppose to get dumped on. Woke up everyhour and nothing but rain.


----------



## snowguys

Ya I'm not a weather man or like the guys on here and know about weather but It was been warm for like 48 hours so you would think the ground would need time to freeze up


----------



## Phil1747

SullivanSeptic;1877880 said:


> Anyone install strobes in clear reverse light on super duty? Seems a little tight. Figured I'd ask before I drill them.


if you haven't done it yet i did reds in the back brake lights and clear in the front. Strobes n more leds looks great at night and the fit in great. No problems whatsoever worth every penny. the fronts are drilled in the double housing the first hole just big enough to fit the led in then a 1 in hole, backs are just a 1 in hole use a shop vac as you drill to keep shavings to a minimum. as far as running reds in the back... every cop you ask will give you a different answer about running strobes as you're going down the road. red, blue, clear, amber, whatever, i just try to remember to shut them off before i leave private property before i see the reflection on the car next to me at a stop light. if the light color matches the lense cover color they show brighter or so they say.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah, I got fronts in already. I won't run red in rear. They are illegal. No reason to risk it or push the issue. I have a brand new set of code 3 led hide a ways, but I am only using the fronts. I am ordering something different for the rear. Replacing stock reverse light with a 2 mode strobe. Does steady clear burn when in reverse and then flip a switch and it does dual color strobe.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Still have this warm wet feeling.....call it women's intuition.....hehehe


----------



## road2damascus

Down to less than an inch here. Salt run.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That pic you sent me, looked warm and wet!!!!!


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1879354 said:


> Still have this warm wet feeling.....call it women's intuition.....hehehe


Or a bladder control issue?

How is your back doing?


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1879354 said:


> Still have this warm wet feeling.....call it women's intuition.....hehehe


Call it a wet seat from an open window all night


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Sully run the cannons in the rear. The new ones out now are a 3 mode so one wire is strobe one can over ride everything for back ups and the third can be wired as a work light when hooking up a trailer. And there bright as hell. They will blow everything else out of the water


----------



## SullivanSeptic

All ready on it. Being ordered on cyber monday, along with a few other fun things


----------



## Sawboy

Link to the cannons?


----------



## elitelawnteam1

snowing steady in cary now, nothing sticking yet


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Ground covered in new Lenox. Already out salting!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Heres the link for the cannons.

http://www.feniex.com/product.php?prod_id=391


----------



## snowish10

Any feniex product seems bright as heck, way brighter over any product.


----------



## road2damascus

Snowing up here.


----------



## Sawboy

Snowing crazy here


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Done down here


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Done down here drying up nice light salting later


----------



## clncut

Probably not even a salt run here. Wind is drying everything up.


----------



## elitelawnteam1

I think its safe to call this event a bust as far as plowing is concerned:angry:


----------



## Sawboy

All done. LOL


----------



## road2damascus

Asphalt is wet and grass covered. Plus now I got to go to the ER. My 1.5 year old just split his lip all the way through. Have not seen it yet. Chipped teeth, multiple broken arms, stiches....freakin boys!!!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

road2damascus;1879696 said:


> Asphalt is wet and grass covered. Plus now I got to go to the ER. My 1.5 year old just split his lip all the way through. Have not seen it yet. Chipped teeth, multiple broken arms, stiches....freakin boys!!!!


Dang man, that's more then just boys being boys. Hope he's ok


----------



## road2damascus

SullivanSeptic;1879709 said:


> Dang man, that's more then just boys being boys. Hope he's ok


He is good. Not crying at all. Weird split. Lower lip, did not split the top of lip. Went through about a half inch below top of lower lip towards chin. Tripped over something and landed on something else. Doc says no stitches withas young as he is and as clean as it is. Medical glue.

Headed back to work shortly. Seen lots of trucks waiting to salt. Only one doing a school up here in highland park.

Ya all my boys have really been rough. One broken arm wasn't their fault. Another kid pushed him of a piece of playground equipment.


----------



## Bartlett_2

Is anyone actually salting? I've seen a few trucks come through lots by my shop and salt, but after the wind blew more snow on top, those lots look worse then the untreated ones.... I was going to wait it out a few more hours...


----------



## road2damascus

Up here....

At 3pm highland park hospital started to salt. Lightly.

Roads just starting to get some here too.

Saw one glencoe school getting salt as well. 

Its wet and no ice forming in untreated areas.


----------



## Midwest Pond

I saw churches and schools getting salted in mundelein/vernon hills


----------



## BIG NICKY

elitelawnteam1;1879671 said:


> I think its safe to call this event a bust as far as plowing is concerned:angry:


this sucks i get so pumped and ready to go then its a bust and scraping the drive isn't cutting the urge to plow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Not looking good soon either. May have a flooding issues around Dec 2-4 at this point.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes, most say today was a bust. It wasn't tho. It's only November and we already have 2 salt runs. This season is off to a great start. Now a couple weeks off and see what December brings!


----------



## dieselss

see what December brings!

Santa,, duh. Really


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1879888 said:


> Yes, most say today was a bust. It wasn't tho. It's only November and we already have 2 salt runs. This season is off to a great start. Now a couple weeks off and see what December brings!


3rd one Wednesday


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1879901 said:


> 3rd one Wednesday


That's what it looks like now. We will see?

Past 8 Novembers have seen a total of 2.2 inches. This November so far has seen 2.6..... We're doing ok!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wow young grasshopper......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Anyone down for some wings Thursday ?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1879923 said:


> Wow young grasshopper......


I thought you'd like that!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1879924 said:


> Anyone down for some wings Thursday ?


Turkey wings?


----------



## snowish10

Anyone have a 6.2l superduty ?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snowish10;1880077 said:


> Anyone have a 6.2l superduty ?


5.7 Tundra crewmax???


----------



## snowish10

DIRISHMAN;1880127 said:


> 5.7 Tundra crewmax???


nah, Looking to see if anyone has a ford gasser and how they like it


----------



## Sawboy

I had a V10 Excursion before I bought the Dually. Had all the power I ever needed. Not fast, but strong. Best I ever got empty was 15.1

Towing a 1,500ish pound boat it dropped to 11.5
Towing the Pontiac and trailer at about 6,500 pounds, I'd get 8-9


----------



## snowish10

Well can you say last minute, pulling the plow out tomorrow and getting her ready. lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1880325 said:


> Well can you say last minute, pulling the plow out tomorrow and getting her ready. lol


Last minute....... Plenty of time still, watching the 8th-10th time frame.


----------



## Midwest Pond

....and a couple of warm ups to get the Christmas lights up


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Tom's & NWS forecast http://wgntv.com/2014/11/24/tom-skillings-winter-outlook/


----------



## mikeitu7

Bought a truck with an ultramount mount and straight plow wiring. Does any one have a v plow or straight plow for sale. Thanks


----------



## 1olddogtwo

mikeitu7;1881212 said:


> Bought a truck with an ultramount mount and straight plow wiring. Does any one have a v plow or straight plow for sale. Thanks


Ah,in the spring I will.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1881223 said:


> Ah,in the spring I will.


Again.....geeze Rosa don't even know you sold the other ones..bahahahaha. ..
.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1881235 said:


> Again.....geeze Rosa don't even know you sold the other ones..bahahahaha. ..
> .


Clueless is how I like them.....lol


----------



## mikeitu7

your always out of town when it snows, just let me borrow it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Leaving out Sunday.......


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1881242 said:


> Clueless is how I like them.....lol


She may he on to ya. I mean, you have been out of town a lot and I now have that strangely plow on my truck.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

mikeitu7;1881212 said:


> Bought a truck with an ultramount mount and straight plow wiring. Does any one have a v plow or straight plow for sale. Thanks


Might need to tell us what truck it's for? 3 port module wit 2 plug set up?


----------



## mikeitu7

It's a 3 plug but if I find a mvp I'll get the wiring


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1881255 said:


> She may he on to ya. I mean, you have been out of town a lot and I now have that strangely plow on my truck.


Hahaha, then she won't mind me spending $00.00 on Friday......ordering new light bar and some LED work lights for the backrack.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1881266 said:


> Hahaha, then she won't mind me spending $00.00 on Friday......ordering new light bar and some LED work lights for the backrack.


I call shotgun on that lightbar.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

mikeitu7;1881265 said:


> It's a 3 plug but if I find a mvp I'll get the wiring


Hope its a ford to hold a Vee.


----------



## mikeitu7

Nah it's a gmc that I could not pass up for the price


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'll just keep the trend going and take that vee off your hands also


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1881269 said:


> I call shotgun on that lightbar.


New bar for plow and replacement ones for the rack.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1881278 said:


> I'll just keep the trend going and take that vee off your hands also


Ha, you,Ron, Mike, Luke, Russ,.......I'm sure Rich will want it too.


----------



## Sawboy

Don't forget me


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1881297 said:


> Don't forget me


Didn't you need some help with your truck? I'll be around this weekend. I swear I just changed my oil, its due again.


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1881281 said:


> New bar for plow and replacement ones for the rack.


I thought I had alot of lights on my truck. lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snowish10;1881308 said:


> I thought I had alot of lights on my truck. lol


Pats is the poster child for truck lights..


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Or the poster child for "causing seizures"


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hey Pat, just letting you know that the sweet wideout in my shop now has a new coat of paint on it. That should fix any "issues" it may have. Right?


----------



## KJ Cramer

I've touched up mine with paint and some reinforcement this last summer and with the two plowable events under it's belt this season it's already showing signs of continuing poor design "issues." The wideout just doesn't hold up to normal commercial plowing. This year is its last year of warranty and I will be getting rid of mine asap at end if this season.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Paint does wonders......along with a welder, a frame machine, a BFH and some sweat.

I hope you used Flat so it doesn't show the twisted buckled wing box and torque tubes.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I may have used more then "a little paint" and trust me, mines worse.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1881358 said:


> Paint does wonders......along with a welder, a frame machine, a BFH and some sweat.
> 
> I hope you used Flat so it doesn't show the twisted buckled wing box and torque tubes.


See, I told you mine was worse. Lol. I'll get another half a decade out of it. I'm sure of it


----------



## 1olddogtwo

KJ Cramer;1881355 said:


> I've touched up mine with paint and some reinforcement this last summer and with the two plowable events under it's belt this season it's already showing signs of continuing poor design "issues." The wideout just doesn't hold up to normal commercial plowing. This year is its last year of warranty and I will be getting rid of mine asap at end if this season.


Sully has my old WO, the repair I did the the cutting edge looks to be holding up, the rest of it.....wow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1881363 said:


> See, I told you mine was worse. Lol. I'll get another half a decade out of it. I'm sure of it


5 years.....keep telling urself that with ur buddy using it.


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1881368 said:


> Sully has my old WO, the repair I did the the cutting edge looks to be holding up, the rest of it.....wow.


So are you saying dont ever get a wideout lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

No, he's saying don't let me use your wideout


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1881377 said:


> So are you saying dont ever get a wideout lol


Well that's not what I'm saying. Take someone like Ron who drives 52 on cruise in the posted 65 MPH. He's puts the snow stakes two feet in front of the curbs. Someone like that, the WO is good for.


----------



## mikeitu7

v plows and straight pro plus are asking about the same. Any one have an extra v plow harness for a 3 plug ultra laying around wanting to get rid of. Everyone has the new flex fleet around here.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

My speed is, get there yesterday. And sta knit a little farther. And oops, that's a curb


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1881390 said:


> Well that's not what I'm saying. Take someone like Ron who drives 52 on cruise in the posted 65 MPH. He's puts the snow stakes two feet in front of the curbs. Someone like that, the WO is good for.


Ahhh gotcha.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I may have mounts and wiring for an mvp. I have to look at what I have. I took whole truckside off of my 2008 duramax. But I just bought a 1999 chevy 3500 dump. So if it doesn't cross over, I'll sell it. If it does cross over, I'm using it


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1881302 said:


> Didn't you need some help with your truck? I'll be around this weekend. I swear I just changed my oil, its due again.


Yep. And I'm wide open on Saturday. Want to do the "Marinco Mod".


----------



## snowish10

Sawboy;1881410 said:


> Yep. And I'm wide open on Saturday. Want to do the "Marinco Mod".


Thats easy, I have one of those on my 7.3 best thing ever, no more looking for my cord in the bumper. lol I put mine marinco on the drive side grill


----------



## Sawboy

Yep! Right now I've run the block heater cord up on to the core support shroud. Plugged into a three way along with a battery tender. Fully charged batteries, and warmed oil......good for the soul! 

But I do want to run it down into the bumper and get it all wired up right. Fully functional now, but I have to run the extension cord under the hood.


----------



## snowish10

Sawboy;1881495 said:


> Yep! Right now I've run the block heater cord up on to the core support shroud. Plugged into a three way along with a battery tender. Fully charged batteries, and warmed oil......good for the soul!
> 
> But I do want to run it down into the bumper and get it all wired up right. Fully functional now, but I have to run the extension cord under the hood.


Do you keep the battery tender under the hood all the time or only when parked at home?


----------



## Sawboy

It's mounted under the hood. Fits absolutely perfectly under the hood latch


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1881410 said:


> Yep. And I'm wide open on Saturday. Want to do the "Marinco Mod".


Does it have vodka in it?


----------



## Sawboy

I can bring vodka if need be!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Better not, the dogs like beer on Saturday


----------



## MR. Elite

WAIT WAIT WAIT….. Is some1 here wanting to do some Untwisting of a Wideout..!??? I think I kno a guy who could use those services….!?


----------



## Sawboy

What time, and what beer?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Pat check you pm


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1881746 said:


> Pat check you pm


Sure, which one?


----------



## dieselss

Need to charge your battery to


----------



## dieselss

snowish10;1881508 said:


> Do you keep the battery tender under the hood all the time or only when parked at home?


There's a nice spot on the pass side upper fender area fyi


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1881790 said:


> Need to charge your battery to


Both need a kick start this am.


----------



## road2damascus

I need a kick start this morning.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

This isn't looking good over next two weeks unless you like rain.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1881811 said:


> This isn't looking good over next two weeks unless you like rain.


I Might have to do some work from the neglected procrastination list.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1881815 said:


> I Might have to do some work from the neglected procrastination list.


What's that's Mike paint the baby's room or pant the kids room
or paint the front room...lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1881815 said:


> I Might have to do some work from the neglected procrastination list.


What's that's Mike paint the baby's room or paint the kids room
or paint the front room...lol...oh god not that...please Mike don't do it.


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1881823 said:


> What's that's Mike paint the baby's room or pant the kids room
> or paint the front room...lol


We are still renting so i dont have to do stuff of that nature. Thank God. You will like this...when we first moved in, I told my wife the landlord said no holes in the walls for pictures. Minor fib only cause I dont want to fix all them holes when we leave.


----------



## Midwest Pond

1olddogtwo;1881811 said:


> This isn't looking good over next two weeks unless you like rain.


time to squeeze one more pond job in

heading out, enjoy your Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## erkoehler

I was hoping to have all the equipment together for a few pictures before putting it out on sites, but with the early cold weather that didn't happen.

Here's some of the new additions for the season:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

erkoehler;1882386 said:


> I was hoping to have all the equipment together for a few pictures before putting it out on sites, but with the early cold weather that didn't happen.
> 
> Here's some of the new additions for the season:


Nice EK have fun.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Here's to everyone on here have a nice turkey to you and your family.

May we get some pushable snow soon


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1881607 said:


> Better not, the dogs like beer on Saturday


So noon and Dunkin Donuts?


----------



## ultimate plow

erkoehler;1882386 said:


> I was hoping to have all the equipment together for a few pictures before putting it out on sites, but with the early cold weather that didn't happen.
> 
> Here's some of the new additions for the season:[/QUOTE
> 
> Nice ford loader. What kind of blade do you have on the case?]


----------



## dheavychevy38

looks like an old western


----------



## condo plow

happy thanksgiving everyone 

is anyone doing asphalt paving i am looking for a fair price to do 3500sq ft


----------



## erkoehler

8ft western with pro wings on the case. I'm going to move my 8ft boss pusher to it once the 10fts are in stock again.

That way both bobcats will have 10ft boss pushers.


----------



## erkoehler

ultimate plow;1882552 said:


> erkoehler;1882386 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping to have all the equipment together for a few pictures before putting it out on sites, but with the early cold weather that didn't happen.
> 
> Here's some of the new additions for the season:[/QUOTE
> 
> Nice ford loader. What kind of blade do you have on the case?]
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the ford loader does OK this season. It is my first year with it, went with a 12ft protech box so it should have enough power.
Click to expand...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

erkoehler;1882668 said:


> ultimate plow;1882552 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the ford loader does OK this season. It is my first year with it, went with a 12ft protech box so it
> 
> Better be able to push a 12ft box of not its scrape metal
Click to expand...


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Have any of you guys crossed the border from canada into the US with a deleted truck I need to go up next week and don't want to go through putting the dpf back on 

Pat I got your pm


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I may want to post that q in the Michigan thread or Canadian one


----------



## Bird21

Glad I stayed!
Happy turkey day! Got chilly here like 75 today.


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Anybody have a unimount or ultramount truckside mount for a 1999 F350? PM me.


Hope everyone has a great turkey stuffed day tomorrow.:waving:


----------



## plforsyth

New to this forum and plowing. Hoping that this year is as good as last, have to pay for all that equipment.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

plforsyth;1883176 said:


> New to this forum and plowing. Hoping that this year is as good as last, have to pay for all that equipment.


Welcome to the mad House.

Chance are it wouldnt be close to last year.


----------



## dieselss

Gobble gobble everyone....


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Happy drunken turkey day boys


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Happy cold and flu season everyone


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oh boy, a lot of black friday and cyber monday deals starting early already! This may get scary. I have quite a few off road parts needed for the Jeep. And maybe a few for the Ford. I need to go hide my credit card.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1883390 said:


> Oh boy, a lot of black friday and cyber monday deals starting early already! This may get scary. I have quite a few off road parts needed for the Jeep. And maybe a few for the Ford. I need to go hide my credit card.


Just give it to Ron or Pat they'll take good care of it...Trust me......


----------



## Phil1747

Anyone know of any discount codes for esi? I talked to jim shortly Tuesday they were swamped. Looking for a auger, auger motor, and bushing for a sphe 1500. ESI is the only place that I can find that sells just the motor and not the whole gearbox. Shipping was a killer at almost a 100. In no hurry working for the state this year and just fixing the box to sell it unless someone is looking for a non functioning unit with new controller and wiring no holes/cracks in the box


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Phil1747;1883420 said:


> Anyone know of any discount codes for esi? I talked to jim shortly Tuesday they were swamped. Looking for a auger, auger motor, and bushing for a sphe 1500. ESI is the only place that I can find that sells just the motor and not the whole gearbox. Shipping was a killer at almost a 100. In no hurry working for the state this year and just fixing the box to sell it unless someone is looking for a non functioning unit with new controller and wiring no holes/cracks in the box


Price as is?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1883423 said:


> Price as is?


Black Friday special.givem your credit card


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I cant. My wife just took the Amex. I'm screwed.


----------



## Phil1747

Thumbs Up


DIRISHMAN;1883430 said:


> Black Friday special.givem your credit card


Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up
Open to offers i will be down on the s.side later today


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Phil1747;1883463 said:


> Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up
> Open to offers i will be down on the s.side later today


Hey Phil you work for IDOT..also Ryan/Sullivan is the one interested in the spreader


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1883446 said:


> I cant. My wife just took the Amex. I'm screwed.


Ha you do know your wife and Push are good friends so when she done she'll pass the card to him.ron needs more toys for his truck...


----------



## Phil1747

Yea just starting for Idot this year, worked for meyer now Ozinga in the summer. Need something that I am not going to have to hunt people down to get paid/no stress. I know sully was the one that might be interested and i am heading down that way today to have dinner with the inlaws. Big journey from Libertyville to Alsip


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Phil1747;1883490 said:


> Yea just starting for Idot this year, worked for meyer now Ozinga in the summer. Need something that I am not going to have to hunt people down to get paid/no stress. I know sully was the one that might be interested and i am heading down that way today to have dinner with the inlaws. Big journey from Libertyville to Alsip


I worked for prairie concrete and worked for IDOT for 7 yrs Alsip yard .Pushin on here works for Willie.what yard for bazinga you at


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1881315 said:


> Pats is the poster child for truck lights..


My Chevy is a little stupid!


SullivanSeptic;1881323 said:


> Or the poster child for "causing seizures"


You said that my Chevy about 2 years ago!


1olddogtwo;1881390 said:


> Well that's not what I'm saying. Take someone like Ron who drives 52 on cruise in the posted 65 MPH. He's puts the snow stakes two feet in front of the curbs. Someone like that, the WO is good for.


I drive 58-59, not 52. When it's snowing and we are out making money, I go. Otherwise, I'm nice to my trucks!


plforsyth;1883176 said:


> New to this forum and plowing. Hoping that this year is as good as last, have to pay for all that equipment.


Welcome and hope you enjoy the show in here!


Phil1747;1883490 said:


> Yea just starting for Idot this year, worked for meyer now Ozinga in the summer. Need something that I am not going to have to hunt people down to get paid/no stress. I know sully was the one that might be interested and i am heading down that way today to have dinner with the inlaws. Big journey from Libertyville to Alsip


I work for Wille. I heard about that buyout over the summer. I really hope it works out for all of you.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Pat told me I had a lot of catching up to do. Wow, he wasn't lying. These 12 hour days our killing my plow site time!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

My Chevy is a little stupid

OK just a wee bit stupid.then Pats on super stupid


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Another dead week ahead on snow, salting Thursday for iceing event.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1885851 said:


> Another dead week ahead on snow, salting Thursday for iceing event.


Oh [email protected]$%#£₩€&?! Joy.last year I took on my own account for a Medical facility think heck I got enough time we all ready had snow freezing rain at this time last year


----------



## elitelawnteam1

1olddogtwo;1885851 said:


> Another dead week ahead on snow, salting Thursday for iceing event.


:realmad:

Dammit pat i'm getting really impatient i wanna go!:bluebounc


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sorry guys.....


----------



## elitelawnteam1

1olddogtwo;1885889 said:


> Sorry guys.....


I guess its better to know off the bat than to take the Terry Swails coaster ride and end up with the same thing.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Lets go hawks!!!!!


----------



## Lunarlandscape

elitelawnteam1;1885896 said:


> I guess its better to know off the bat than to take the Terry Swails coaster ride and end up with the same thing.


100% true. Right on!


----------



## turb0diesel

New setup for this year .. so far so good..payup
waiting for the snow now


----------



## snowish10

turb0diesel;1887093 said:


> New setup for this year .. so far so good..payup
> waiting for the snow now


6.0 or 7.3?


----------



## turb0diesel

'01 350 7.3


----------



## snowish10

turb0diesel;1887132 said:


> '01 350 7.3


your going to love that7.3! she can push a ton of snow


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Very nice set up. 

To bad it won't be needed for a LONG time.


----------



## road2damascus

Pushin 2 Please;1887209 said:


> Very nice set up.
> 
> To bad it won't be needed for a LONG time.


Looks that way. Nothing in forecast for weeks!


----------



## giggity

Anybody on here a plumber? Or can anyone recommend a plumber in the round lake area? Not looking for a huge company, 1 man show preferably or someone who does side jobs.


----------



## dieselss

Liquid plumber? Haha. Had to


----------



## Sawboy

Sending you a PM giggity


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1887333 said:


> Sending you a PM giggity


You may have the crack but that Doesnt fully qualify you as a plumber sir.


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;1887337 said:


> You may have the crack but that Doesnt fully qualify you as a plumber sir.


:laughing::laughing:

Nope, gave hime Erik's info


----------



## Mark13

turb0diesel;1887093 said:


> New setup for this year .. so far so good..payup
> waiting for the snow now


Are you ever around Crystal Lake with that setup?


----------



## turb0diesel

Mark13;1887388 said:


> Are you ever around Crystal Lake with that setup?


Yup
that's where most of my route is.
I do a lot of work for tovar


----------



## beneb

Hey all,
The company my wife works for (in Northwest Indiana) had 3 plows and a truck stolen over the weekend. It seems like I've been hearing about this a lot more this year than in years past. Just wanted to give everybody a heads up to be extra careful with equipment these days!


----------



## snowngo

beneb;1887551 said:


> Hey all,
> The company my wife works for (in Northwest Indiana) had 3 plows and a truck stolen over the weekend. It seems like I've been hearing about this a lot more this year than in years past. Just wanted to give everybody a heads up to be extra careful with equipment these days!


I heard a couple were stolen on RT. 41


----------



## road2damascus

Any cyber Monday deals on salt?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

road2damascus;1887600 said:


> Any cyber Monday deals on salt?


Hahaha. Not likely. But I did buy a new aluminum headache rack today. Can't wait for it to get here so I can mount it up.


----------



## Mark13

turb0diesel;1887541 said:


> Yup
> that's where most of my route is.
> I do a lot of work for tovar


I saw you around then. I was in my Takeuchi track loader pushing a 10' kage blade by 176 and then I saw you again by 176/14 when I was leaving town. Black ford towing a gooseneck with the loader and pusher on it.


----------



## road2damascus

SullivanSeptic;1887618 said:


> Hahaha. Not likely. But I did buy a new aluminum headache rack today. Can't wait for it to get here so I can mount it up.


I am getting a Sprayer built. Should have it by Friday.


----------



## turb0diesel

Mark13;1887641 said:


> I saw you around then. I was in my Takeuchi track loader pushing a 10' kage blade by 176 and then I saw you again by 176/14 when I was leaving town. Black ford towing a gooseneck with the loader and pusher on it.


Yea I remember seeing you. I was on my to comed on rt 31 from the shop in Huntley. 
That's a nice setup ya got


----------



## snowish10

Finally changed the fluid in the plow, greased up the truck and plow. And a new hub and u joint in the truck. Im all set for winter, now bring on the snow! I dont know how to fill the picture, sorry.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

road2damascus;1887693 said:


> I am getting a Sprayer built. Should have it by Friday.


I'd like to go liquid. Still unsure about a lot of it. Have somewhat tried it and was not that easy or that much savings in money


----------



## road2damascus

SullivanSeptic;1887698 said:


> I'd like to go liquid. Still unsure about a lot of it. Have somewhat tried it and was not that easy or that much savings in money


Ill keep you updated. I am told you can probably use liquid 75% of the time. I figure Savings for me will be around 50% or more. I have storage issues with bulk. And bagged comes out to be 235 a ton! So I have to figure out a better way and hopefully Thats liquid.


----------



## snowish10

road2damascus;1887726 said:


> Ill keep you updated. I am told you can probably use liquid 75% of the time. I figure Savings for me will be around 50% or more. I have storage issues with bulk. And bagged comes out to be 235 a ton! So I have to figure out a better way and hopefully Thats liquid.


I know its a huge difference but I used liquid at my house and a few neighbors it works amazing, works within minutes, stays on the pavement for a few snow storms if it doesnt rain. Gets rid of ice very quickly too. And it cost me less than $30 for 15 gallons, bought at russo's.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I am sure a bunch will chime in, but when I used liquid, we pretty much had to lay it down before and after a storm. So double the truck time. Then it was a pain on large lots. Hard to get good coverage pattern. With rock salt, I can throw is 20 ft wide or more. Liquid was not mu ch wider then a truck. And then the cost of liquid isn't as great as it seemed. I buy bulk and use a lot of it. Like most of us using a good amount of salt, a good bulk price is crucial. No way would that $235 per ton even remotely be doable. I don't think that's doable on any lot.


----------



## road2damascus

SullivanSeptic;1887753 said:


> I am sure a bunch will chime in, but when I used liquid, we pretty much had to lay it down before and after a storm. So double the truck time. Then it was a pain on large lots. Hard to get good coverage pattern. With rock salt, I can throw is 20 ft wide or more. Liquid was not mu ch wider then a truck. And then the cost of liquid isn't as great as it seemed. I buy bulk and use a lot of it. Like most of us using a good amount of salt, a good bulk price is crucial. No way would that $235 per ton even remotely be doable. I don't think that's doable on any lot.


I had to make the 235 a ton work last year. Its called walkbehind spreader and make sure every crystal gets placed where it should.

Been studying liquid for over a year. Experimented with it last season.

My lots are small. I only use 1600lbs max for both. This is why I think I can get away with it. I can store liquid plus my friend and fellow plowsite member makes it locally : )

Sprayer will be gas powered and cover 20ft. Hose for walkways.


----------



## resilient63

We changed over one of our trucks to liquid this year. Have a 300 gallon tank and we are experimenting with different spray patterns to see how well it works. 
Used it the last 2 snowfalls after plowing. Seemed to work well.
I'll post pics of the unit.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1887209 said:


> Very nice set up.
> 
> To bad it won't be needed for a LONG time.


OK gloom & doom thanks......


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1887693 said:


> I am getting a Sprayer built. Should have it by Friday.


Turning your pumper into a brine sprayer..lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Sure. 3300 gallon salt brine. I'd cover a few lots with that. 

Actually that's not a bad idea. All aluminum tank, so it won't really corrode. Just have to make sure we remember what's in the tank when we spread it


----------



## road2damascus

snowish10;1887729 said:


> I know its a huge difference but I used liquid at my house and a few neighbors it works amazing, works within minutes, stays on the pavement for a few snow storms if it doesnt rain. Gets rid of ice very quickly too. And it cost me less than $30 for 15 gallons, bought at russo's.


I made my own dissolving calcium and rock salt in a fish aquarium. Then circulating with aquarium pump. Bottled it then used a backpack Sprayer meant for deiceing. Used it pre and post. Too slow for me. Now i am going gas powered to make it as fast as salting with granular.


----------



## road2damascus

SullivanSeptic;1887851 said:


> Sure. 3300 gallon salt brine. I'd cover a few lots with that.
> 
> Actually that's not a bad idea. All aluminum tank, so it won't really corrode. Just have to make sure we remember what's in the tank when we spread it


Methane gas is warm is it not? Mix with brine and let me know how it turns out.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yes it is. Have plenty of methane. I've emptied my tank and had to get inside it before in sub freezing weather. It's hot as heck in there.


----------



## road2damascus

SullivanSeptic;1887871 said:


> Yes it is. Have plenty of methane. I've emptied my tank and had to get inside it before in sub freezing weather. It's hot as heck in there.


We as definitely on to something here


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1887873 said:


> We as definitely on to something here


Yep that's some Hot Shyt in that tank..


----------



## dheavychevy38

Hey turbo becarefull come out of that yard heavy the cops there are over weight and to wide of a blade hungry. They just sit there and wait for you leave that yard. Nice looken setup.


----------



## dheavychevy38

Did you buy that truck from one of the guys that did the crystal lake route last year ???


----------



## turb0diesel

dheavychevy38;1887923 said:


> Hey turbo becarefull come out of that yard heavy the cops there are over weight and to wide of a blade hungry. They just sit there and wait for you leave that yard. Nice looken setup.


Thanks for the heads up..
Ill keep it in mind, Im usually overloaded leaving the yard.
Im sure it doesnt help that I dont have a safety sticker and the windshield tinted...:whistling:
I bought the truck from a buddy of mine that has a few trucks (all same color)
We both do work for Tovar. I was doing that route last year with my rust bucket chevy lol


----------



## turb0diesel

Anyone interested?
(1997-2003) Ford F-150-250 STK Pro Rack with 21-inch Tool Box Brackets


----------



## Mark13

turb0diesel;1887694 said:


> Yea I remember seeing you. I was on my to comed on rt 31 from the shop in Huntley.
> That's a nice setup ya got


Thanks. That setup probably won't be out much. Once my Chevy is put back together I'll be running that instead. Look for a black 06 Chevy with a stainless Boss DXT and a yellow SnowEx 8500 in the bed.



dheavychevy38;1887923 said:


> Hey turbo becarefull come out of that yard heavy the cops there are over weight and to wide of a blade hungry. They just sit there and wait for you leave that yard. Nice looken setup.


Hi Denny! Glad to see you're still alive. Talked to Rusty today, he didn't seem to enthusiastic about plowing snow yet, can't blame him.


----------



## dheavychevy38

Sup buddy. Ya I am alive lol. Gonna lay low this year and watch my baby instead of pay of daycare. I hear your boss has a truck waiting for me next year xysport. Yep pretty much anytime you bring up snow around him he gets grumpy hahahahaha.


----------



## Mark13

dheavychevy38;1888026 said:


> Sup buddy. Ya I am alive lol. Gonna lay low this year and watch my baby instead of pay of daycare. I hear your boss has a truck waiting for me next year xysport. Yep pretty much anytime you bring up snow around him he gets grumpy hahahahaha.


Doesn't sound like a bad plan! If you get bored and wanna play in the snow I'm sure you could come plow with us for a storm and run my route with me or something. Could even put you in my other truck or my skiddy if you don't want to use your stuff. A year or two break from snow doesn't sound half bad though, maybe pick up a sled and go have some fun.

Yeah, he was at Jason's asking if his pickup was ok to drive or if it was going to catch on fire or something lol


----------



## Phil1747

snowngo;1887576 said:


> I heard a couple were stolen on RT. 41


what did someone pick up on 41? and where?


----------



## dheavychevy38

Fire !!!!! Thats never good lol


----------



## dheavychevy38

Plowing is probally eaiser than watching a baby though lol


----------



## road2damascus

dheavychevy38;1888077 said:


> Plowing is probally eaiser than watching a baby though lol


Yes...wait let me think some more about my answer...still yes.

Says the man with five kids

Carry on.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1887836 said:


> OK gloom & doom thanks......


Gloom and doom? It's reality. People saying or thinking this season was going to be colder and snowier than last year? A year like that comes around every 20-30 years. If we get close to average, 30 inches, I'll be more than happy.


----------



## Mark13

dheavychevy38;1888073 said:


> Fire !!!!! Thats never good lol


Something about a mouse nest and the waste gate on his turbo. I didn't catch the whole conversation.



dheavychevy38;1888077 said:


> Plowing is probally eaiser than watching a baby though lol


I think you're right. Although there is some storms where I think just about anything is better then plowing/salting and all I can think about is going home or for that matter anywhere else then my plow route.


----------



## road2damascus

30 inches in 15-20 events please. Thank you.


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;1888162 said:


> 30 inches in 15-20 events please. Thank you.


Oh lord! PLEASE! THIS!!!


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1888199 said:


> Oh lord! PLEASE! THIS!!!


Talked to Erik today on the phone. He said he might be in for a couple events this year.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Morning all nice a cool out.to bad no moisture for snow...wtf...


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;1888344 said:


> Morning all nice a cool out.to bad no moisture for snow...wtf...


Still not ready for it


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Snow is overrated


----------



## dieselss

Yep. Look at ny they got 7 feet, and in a week it was gone. No need to plow it. It'll melt anyway


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1888354 said:


> Snow is overrated


Thats what this guy from buffalo says....


----------



## buildinon

I want to say thank you to all of you who sent text's and called over the last 13 days now since my wife went to the hospital and our son was born. Especially Mike aka Road2damascus...he helped me a lot when things got rough there.
As of late our son is still in the NICU at Highland Park Hospital. He will hopefully be coming home this week, they are just waiting for him to meet some final check points on their list before they release him. He has been in there since Saturday 11/22 when he was born. 
I don't really want to relive what happened again, but my wife was put into labor on 11/20 and he was born 46 hours later during an emergency c-section. Jared came out at 17.5" long and 3 pounds 9 ounces...he was three weeks early, but he is a fighter.
Again thanks for the calls and texts...and to Mike for helping keep me sane during the ordeal.


----------



## snowngo

Phil1747;1888056 said:


> what did someone pick up on 41? and where?


I heard that two plow trucks were taken from a lot in schererville. Heard from my state farm guy , I don't know for sure.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Had my bobcat door stolen. Guess my guy didn't lock it. Bastards!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

road2damascus;1888162 said:


> 30 inches in 15-20 events please. Thank you.


I agree! 


SullivanSeptic;1888514 said:


> Had my bobcat door stolen. Guess my guy didn't lock it. Bastards!


He didn't lock it. He gets to buy a new one!


----------



## dieselss

Could have been worse, left the door and took the machine.....sorry sulli


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dieselss;1888643 said:


> Could have been worse, left the door and took the machine.....sorry sulli


Knowing Ryan, I think he would have preferred that.


----------



## dieselss

Lmao........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1888514 said:


> Had my bobcat door stolen. Guess my guy didn't lock it. Bastards!


Why did u have it stolen? Was it a special key?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The good news for Sully


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Any bobcat key opens it. I wish they took the machine. Seriously, take all my stuff. I have plenty of insurance


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Does anyone have a deck over trailer that I can barrow or rent for 3 days need one to pick up a tractor


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1888354 said:



> Snow is overrated


No sleep is over rated.oh wait you all ready know that.....ha


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1888760 said:


> Any bobcat key opens it. I wish they took the machine. Seriously, take all my stuff. I have plenty of insurance


OK cool just leave the keys in the six wheeler,new F250,oh ya and the jeep.I'll take the dump Rons gettin the Jeep and Pat will be back for the Ford 
..bahahahaha jk Sully


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DIRISHMAN;1888937 said:


> OK cool just leave the keys in the six wheeler,new F250,oh ya and the jeep.I'll take the dump Rons gettin the Jeep and Pat will be back for the Ford
> ..bahahahaha jk Sully


Aaaaaah, it's an F350. And all the keys are in them. Have fun. I have only one requirement...once they are stolen, they can't be found in one piece or salvageable


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1888949 said:


> Aaaaaah, it's an F350. And all the keys are in them. Have fun. I have only one requirement...once they are stolen, they can't be found in one piece or salvageable


Well was just thinkin gonna have to nix that being the all have custom Sullivan emblems crap...good grief


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I had to up the insurance coverage because of those expensive custom logos.


----------



## Bird21

R&R Yard Design;1888870 said:


> Does anyone have a deck over trailer that I can barrow or rent for 3 days need one to pick up a tractor


Yes
I have a Dynaweld tandem single or tandem dual.
no rent needed just don't wreck it.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Bumper pull or goose neck call me at 708 670 8504


----------



## road2damascus

Tonight

REPORTS OF VERY LIGHT FREEZING DRIZZLE/VERY LIGHT SNOW...AKA"SNIZZLE"...HAD BECOME MORE WIDESPREAD OVER THE PAST HOUR AND AHALF AND INDICATED AS VERY LIGHT -5/-10 DB RETURNS IN RADAR.ALREADY LOOKS LIKE A BACK EDGE TO THIS LIGHT SNIZZLE PASSING WEST-EAST THROUGH CHICAGO METRO AND I-57 CORRIDORS AT 04Z/10 PM CST.WITH GENERALLY VERY LIGHT/TRACE AMOUNTS AND IMMINENT ENDING OFPRECIP HAVE CHOSEN NOT TO ISSUE ANY HEADLINE...THOUGH ISSUED ANSPS TO SPREAD INFO.


----------



## rjigto4oje

When we see or first pushable event Christmas eve Christmas day probably aanxiously waiting


----------



## road2damascus

Did anyone get the "snizzle" or maybe have a "wintery cocktail"


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I have the sniffles. Does that count?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Slow painful death has been Inflicted upon me


----------



## dieselss

Hey sulli you get them cannons installed yet? We're you putting them in your reverse lights or something?


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1889589 said:


> Slow painful death has been Inflicted upon me


Marriage

.

.

.


----------



## ultimate plow

Anybody interested in a lot in arlington heights off rand rd?


----------



## MR. Elite

ultimate plow;1889902 said:


> Anybody interested in a lot in arlington heights off rand rd?


Rand and what…. in AH??


----------



## NW Snow Removal

City of Hickory Hills looking for plow company/ies to recommend to all the people that have been calling them looking for residential drive plowing service

Lady to contact is Marilyn in Bldg Dept - 708-237-4140


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Jeff you want to see the cannons let me know


----------



## SullivanSeptic

dieselss;1889853 said:


> Hey sulli you get them cannons installed yet? We're you putting them in your reverse lights or something?


Yeah right, like I have time for that these days. lol. Will let you know when I do tho. Still thrashing on summer work. Opening up new ground Friday and Monday. Woot woot.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1890241 said:


> Jeff you want to see the cannons let me
> .. Jeff I got cannons on my Tundra stole em from a local Pirate Ship....bahahahaha


----------



## R&R Yard Design

That's right for my 10 inch balls. Lol. There a sweet light. And bright as hell


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1889589 said:


> Slow painful death has been Inflicted upon me


Why you got the Snow Plow withdrawal syndrome.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sold my plow today.....well parts of it. Figure it was worth more to part out.
.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1890523 said:


> Sold my plow today.....well parts of it. Figure it was worth more to part out.
> .


Wings gone?


----------



## dieselss

R&R Yard Design;1890241 said:


> Jeff you want to see the cannons let me know


Just looking at options for new reverse lights.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1890723 said:


> Just looking at options for new reverse lights.


Good idea Jeff.If there that bright you can now just drive Backwards....oh wait you do that all ready...Bahahahaha. .


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1890674 said:


> Wings gone?


I started off with the optional stuff first like turn signals bulbs, lift chains.......looking sad on the outlook. Well, two days ago it did


----------



## condo plow

SullivanSeptic;1888514 said:


> Had my bobcat door stolen. Guess my guy didn't lock it. Bastards!


Check Craigslist someone has one for sale for $850 maybe it's yours


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1890776 said:


> I started off with the optional stuff first like turn signals bulbs, lift chains.......looking sad on the outlook. Well, two days ago it did


Lift chains,,,,you mocking someone else that's adding down pressure to his western?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1890849 said:


> Lift chains,,,,you mocking someone else that's adding down pressure to his western?


Is that what ya call a Westoss


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pat you need this


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1891251 said:


> Pat you need this


buying one of these, maybe two


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1891377 said:


> buying one of these, maybe two


Mountain time the to the side of your truck


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ok, I looked hard and long, I see nothing up to X-mas....


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1891392 said:


> Ok, I looked hard and long, I see nothing up to X-mas....


Salt tonight???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1885851 said:


> Another dead week ahead on snow, salting Thursday for iceing event.


I almost forgot about this......it been a long week....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1891394 said:


> Salt tonight???


Border line for most, may you and south guys.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Da bears ****


----------



## Phil1747

Got my E-floods today, all excited to put them on the truck. One question what does the blue wire go to? Black ground, red fused switch. So blue goes to? they are the 7600 series flood spot combo. Thanks I just don't want to do anything bad


----------



## dieselss

Probably power for either the flood or the spot.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Blue is for light speed 









Sorry boss, I haven't had a chance to see my new ones yet.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

That blue wire has to be some sort of sync or flashing wire. Or a wire to hook up the light as dual purpose. One for back up and an over ride wire for a switch to kick it on for a steady burn


----------



## road2damascus

Early monday morning salt run?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1891723 said:


> Probably power for either the flood or the spot.


winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1880767 said:


> Last minute....... Plenty of time still, watching the 8th-10th time frame.


Yeah big one on the 8th. Maybe have to shake some salt.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

road2damascus;1893057 said:


> Early monday morning salt run?


Can only hope!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

wow, when did i post that one, couple weeks ago? I'm losing my mind I think, forgot about that one also?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1893085 said:


> wow, when did i post that one, couple weeks ago? I'm losing my mind I think, forgot about that one also?


A good couple 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Did I also talk about the 20-21st too?


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1893145 said:


> Did I also talk about the 20-21st too?


It will probably happen the 24th


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;1893168 said:


> It will probably happen the 24th


Nah, the 26th.


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1893169 said:


> Nah, the 26th.


I was wondering what took you so long to respond watching the game at least the 26 will b a friday any well have to contend with all the drunks


----------



## rjigto4oje

Hawks Win! #####!!!!!!!! Top of the division whooooo


----------



## SnowMatt13

Maybe an inch of slop for us at the border early am tomorrow.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1893169 said:


> Nah, the 26th.


Nope Jan.3 2015


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Nothing for the south just rain.


----------



## erkoehler

Pavement temps are in mid 30's, maybe a salt run at best.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

erkoehler;1894097 said:


> Pavement temps are in mid 30's, maybe a salt run at best.


Can you say wooohoooo for seasonal accounts


----------



## resilient63

Just now starting to rain in McHenry


----------



## erkoehler

resilient63;1894266 said:


> Just now starting to rain in McHenry


Any slick spots?


----------



## resilient63

Concrete surfaces are very slick. Salting all walks this morning


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Last year this time, we where pushing 3 plus inches of white stuff.


----------



## condo plow

Pushin 2 Please;1895074 said:


> Last year this time, we where pushing 3 plus inches of white stuff.


It would be nice for a repeat......what about tomorrow's lake effect snow....salting.?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

condo plow;1895097 said:


> It would be nice for a repeat......what about tomorrow's lake effect snow....salting.?


Doubtful at best. Sorry.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

It's boring in here. So that being said, I got a new headache rack for my superduty yesterday. All aluminum with built in wire harness that is plug and play to the backside of the trailer hitch wiring.


----------



## dieselss

Dam.......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1895836 said:


> It's boring in here. So that being said, I got a new headache rack for my superduty yesterday. All aluminum with built in wire harness that is plug and play to the backside of the trailer hitch wiring.


Man, I wish a had some new toys.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1895911 said:


> Man, I wish a had some new toys.


Really? I mean, REALLY???


----------



## dieselss

SullivanSeptic;1895913 said:


> Really? I mean, REALLY???


Didn't he say he got a lot from s.n.m. over black Friday?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1895917 said:


> Didn't he say he got a lot from s.n.m. over black Friday?


OK, that week last week or so.....so that doesn't count does it?


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks nice lookin headache rack now we need snow


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;1895960 said:


> Let's go hawks nice lookin headache rack now we need snow


X-mas week has a couple chances......


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1895970 said:


> X-mas week has a couple chances......


Dear santa please give us a white Christmas 
signed jimmy p.s ill leave you extra cookies if you can make this happen


----------



## SullivanSeptic

rjigto4oje;1896010 said:


> Dear santa please give us a white Christmas
> signed jimmy p.s ill leave you extra cookies if you can make this happen


Dear Santa,

Don't listen to him. He's an a$$. Leave Christmas alone as far as snow. Before and after that are free game


----------



## rjigto4oje

SullivanSeptic;1896012 said:


> Dear Santa,
> 
> Don't listen to him. He's an a$$. Leave Christmas alone as far as snow. Before and after that are free game


Dear santa please give mr Sullivan some coal in his stocking he doesn't want snow but i do want snow and I've been a very good boy signed jimmy


----------



## SullivanSeptic

rjigto4oje;1896016 said:


> Dear santa please give mr Sullivan some coal in his stocking he doesn't want snow but i do want snow and I've been a very good boy signed jimmy


I'll take the coal. As long as my kids get Christmas with me around. Likening said, before and after that, the heavens can open up. I'm all in. Vplow needs to be broken in anyway. Previous owner is a baby and still hasn't learned to plow yet. So it's still new


----------



## KJ Cramer

SullivanSeptic;1896060 said:


> I'll take the coal. As long as my kids get Christmas with me around. Likening said, before and after that, the heavens can open up. I'm all in. Vplow needs to be broken in anyway. Previous owner is a baby and still hasn't learned to plow yet. So it's still new


Lol...

The following errors occurred with your submission:
The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

So I guess you'll want to pay higher for this gently used plow at the end of the season


----------



## rjigto4oje

SullivanSeptic;1896060 said:


> I'll take the coal. As long as my kids get Christmas with me around. Likening said, before and after that, the heavens can open up. I'm all in. Vplow needs to be broken in anyway. Previous owner is a baby and still hasn't learned to plow yet. So it's still new


i 2nd that


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1896086 said:


> So I guess you'll want to pay higher for this gently used plow at the end of the season


Maybe! You know I am already looking to replace a certain wideout


----------



## Bird21

Pat, what light bar is on the plow? And did you wire it to the up fitter switch or the plow lights? thinking of doing there same.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Got this one from StrobenMore. Its wired to the highbeam.


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1896139 said:


> Got this one from StrobenMore. Its wired to the highbeam.


Looks good but is it also wired to a second switch for plowing lots that may be dark cause you'll be snow blind whet its really comming down when its snowing


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Click to low beams.....I have a few store fronts that need backdragging and the reflection off the glass ruff sometimes.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1896159 said:


> Click to low beams.....I have a few store fronts that need backdragging and the reflection off the glass ruff sometimes.


I want 2 of those for my headache rack. I'm old and can't see, and the dark window tints don't help either. Just haven't decided what yet. I'll post pics when I do. I'm also flush mounting some led strobes to headache rack. Just have to find the time.


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1896159 said:


> Click to low beams.....I have a few store fronts that need backdragging and the reflection off the glass ruff sometimes.


Gotch hawks win hawks win whoo


----------



## erkoehler

Although the extra time with stores closed on Christmas would be nice to work out the bugs on a first storm of the year, I'd like to spend it with family.

Christmas eve will be crazy at a lot of my properties!


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1896086 said:


> So I guess you'll want to pay higher for this gently used plow at the end of the season


I shall open the bidding at $12


----------



## Phil1747

SullivanSeptic;1896096 said:


> Maybe! You know I am already looking to replace a certain wideout


Sully how much for the headach rack? where from?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Place your bets place your bets folks take guess where Pats Goin East coast or west coast with coastal flooding. Kinda like wheres Waldo. ..just where's pat Goin


----------



## 1olddogtwo

we had people in CA for a week now. sending 6 more out tomorrow.....they got everything going on


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1896961 said:


> we had people in CA for a week now. sending 6 more out tomorrow.....they got everything going on


You poor guy can't catch a break bouncing around like a ball no wonder you got pneumonia


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Should I just buy the plow now?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1896977 said:


> Should I just buy the plow now?


what time you coming by to pick it up?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just loading trailers now for tomorrow. I can be by later. Someone might as well abuse it a bit this year. We will let you know the weak points. Based on our history with plows, I will know the weak points after the first 20 mins.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

could this be our first push?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

another look.


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1897052 said:


> another look.


Does your model suggest how much can tell on my dumbphone


----------



## clncut

Long way out. Hoping for something out of the possibility of three systems!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;1897061 said:


> Does your model suggest how much can tell on my dumbphone


way to far out to call

xmas


----------



## Mark13

I hope the snow waits until the 18-20th. All the parts to fix my chevy will be here between now and the 16th. Gives me a little time to throw the front end on it back together and put the salter in


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I would love to use it for you pat I'm not that bad on plows like some people


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I am hard on them. They are supposed to be abused. If it's not abused, your not using it and your not making money.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

This sucks being sick like this. 

Month ago I couldnt move due to back spams, been sick going on 10 tens now. Never in my life have I been sick like this. I just slept two hours, I'm sure I'll be up alnight again.


----------



## dieselss

. Based on our history with plows, I will know the weak points after the first 20 mins.

Loose nut behind the wheel?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1897213 said:


> I would love to use it for you pat I'm not that bad on plows like some people


Well Russ if were to use it you could at least see the Dumpster going out on Oak Park Ave vs dragging it along..


----------



## Phil1747

Anyone looking for clay/backfill? I'm bidding a job in skokie and will have a good amount of clean clay and virgin sand. PM me for more information or if you're interested.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Phil1747;1897330 said:


> Anyone looking for clay/backfill? I'm bidding a job in skokie and will have a good amount of clean clay and virgin sand. PM me for more information or if you're interested.


You are about 3 weeks late. Just finished hauling in and out a ridiculous amount in northbrook


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks


----------



## rjigto4oje

Hawks Win whooooo 8 in a row


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Dennis I have no clue what your talking about. Lol


----------



## Lunarlandscape

Light dusting in Des Plaines.


----------



## treeguy442

*SNOW PLOWING&SHOVELING (Northwest Indiana )*

Ballard Tree Service
&
Property Maintenance
1345 N Jay Cir. Griffith, IN
(219) 629-4422 ask for Jim 
Email [email protected]

COMMERCIAL AND RESIDENTIAL
FAMILY OWNED and OPERATED 
SERVING NORTHWEST INDIANA 
for MORE THAN 15 YEAR 
Our family have highly skilled professionals 
that provide a safe and professional atmosphere 
for you and your family.
WE ARE THE BEST PRICE! AROUND!!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

^^^ HI, I guess? Not sure what that is?


----------



## Bartlett_2

SullivanSeptic;1898185 said:


> ^^^ HI, I guess? Not sure what that is?


X2, LOL. Was wondering the same thing....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Call the number ask for Jim will tell you all about it


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Any guys have an a frame for a unimount laying around that you need to get rid of. In good shape


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1898491 said:


> Any guys have an a frame for a unimount laying around that you need to get rid of. In good shape


At the end of this season I might? 8'6" in great shape. New mold board and cutting edge. I'm sure you need one now tho!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Got a real nice surprise this morning while I was in South Chicago Heights pouring concrete. Wife texted me and said it was snowing and ground was covered in Lockport area? So I figured I'd send a truck to check. Sure enough had to salt 2 lots. Lockport reported an inch in spots. I'll take it!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;1898505 said:


> Got a real nice surprise this morning while I was in South Chicago Heights pouring concrete. Wife texted me and said it was snowing and ground was covered in Lockport area? So I figured I'd send a truck to check. Sure enough had to salt 2 lots. Lockport reported an inch in spots. I'll take it!


Your not kidding. Ron, this was what I was in when I texted you this morning. Holy crap!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1898509 said:


> Your not kidding. Ron, this was what I was in when I texted you this morning. Holy crap!


Good for you guys glad to here .


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yeah, pretty wild!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It was pretty spotty. Going north on 355 had areas of cover, others were bear ground. Weekend looks like a gooder chance.


----------



## birchwood

SullivanSeptic;1898509 said:


> Your not kidding. Ron, this was what I was in when I texted you this morning. Holy crap!


It was crazy we where heading to Lockport from Joliet and all of a sudden the ground was covered. And I almost removed the Salter this morning. Got to 143rd and there was nothing.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Edit. Nevermind.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1898563 said:


> It was pretty spotty. Going north on 355 had areas of cover, others were bear ground. Weekend looks like a gooder chance.


Wow. Again, you are right sir.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1898742 said:


> Wow. Again, you are right sir.


Nice video......was that homemade?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1898861 said:


> Nice video......was that homemade?


I told him already, stop sending me picks of his Willie Bros. Xmas parties


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1898869 said:


> I told him already, stop sending me picks of his Willie Bros. Xmas parties


They got so drunk, they thought they were pipe layers


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Ron kept saying how lucky he was that they offered an open bar with free cocktails.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1898877 said:


> Ron kept saying how lucky he was that they offered an open bar with free cocktails.


I think he I brought home a few of those free cocktails


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hey we had fun. Didn't remember much until I saw the video. Explains the soreness!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Btw, I'm lookin for a weatern truckside for a 1999 Chevy 3500. Mounts and wiring for an ultramount wideout/vee. Anyone have anything?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Holy poop guys. Great news. ABC 7 has just signed Cheryl Scott to a deal. Mmmmmmmmm!!!!!


----------



## rjigto4oje

Pushin 2 Please;1898976 said:


> Holy poop guys. Great news. ABC 7 has just signed Cheryl Scott to a deal. Mmmmmmmmm!!!!!


schwing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GSShelper

*Time lapse i made in 2013*

this is a time lapse video i made on March 5 2013 of a snow fall we had using my go pro.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;1899176 said:


> Let's go hawks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hey, sorry man....i got ur PM today.....well i checked them today.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1898976 said:


> Holy poop guys. Great news. ABC 7 has just signed Cheryl Scott to a deal. Mmmmmmmmm!!!!!


where in the hell have you been?

http://www.robertfeder.com/2014/10/20/with-offer-from-abc-7-sun-is-shining-for-cheryl-scott/









jerrry is 70?.......WOW


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1899301 said:


> where in the hell have you been?
> 
> http://www.robertfeder.com/2014/10/20/with-offer-from-abc-7-sun-is-shining-for-cheryl-scott/
> 
> View attachment 140267
> 
> 
> jerrry is 70?.......WOW


maybe she will make a house call and make you fell better


----------



## 1olddogtwo

end of year forecast..... 3 pushes....one is Xmas eve and a poler vortex around new years.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;1899307 said:


> maybe she will make a house call and make you fell better


Yea baby..,...today was a better day, on the road tomorrow.


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1899318 said:


> end of year forecast..... 3 pushes....one is Xmas eve and a poler vortex around new years.


That's only 2,,,you forgot your other toe...


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1899318 said:


> end of year forecast..... 3 pushes....one is Xmas eve and a poler vortex around new years.


That would be nice. Our guys are getting ansy and we have some new equipment Id like to put to work!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1899330 said:


> That's only 2,,,you forgot your other toe...


Approximate date....20-24-28th


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1899455 said:


> Approximate date....20-24-28th


There's the other piggy.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I will say this, the models runs are all over the place. I wont even go out on a limb yet besides calling the dates. X-mas looks to be the big winner overall with inches of snow......the 29th looks even more interesting today. 

The first two are southern events, more central IL and Indy with us getting clipped, this will change ten ways for then but still south.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1899513 said:


> I will say this, the models runs are all over the place. I wont even go out on a limb yet besides calling the dates. X-mas looks to be the big winner overall with inches of snow......the 29th looks even more interesting today.
> 
> The first two are southern events, more central IL and Indy with us getting clipped, this will change ten ways for then but still south.


Well then if that's the case I Believe. .....I Believe I'll have another Beer and Wing...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1899878 said:


> Well then if that's the case I Believe. .....I Believe I'll have another Beer and Wing...


It better be sharing them. Have I told you to today. LoL


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1899881 said:


> It better be sharing them. Have I told you to today. LoL


OK come over and get some...uh oh sorry to late I ate them all 2 dozen mixed BWs wings


----------



## GSShelper

we now have a BW3 in Hammond,,, on Kennedy ave right off the 80/94 so you guys can come this way for a wings and meet, and maybe i can make it for wings!


----------



## rjigto4oje

Almost forgot 
let's go hawks


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

GSShelper;1900090 said:


> we now have a BW3 in Hammond,,, on Kennedy ave right off the 80/94 so you guys can come this way for a wings and meet, and maybe i can make it for wings!


Really? You sure? Oh yeah, I poured the concrete there!!!!!


----------



## rjigto4oje

Hawks Win whooooo !!!!


----------



## erkoehler

If anyone is interested in any Oakley sun glasses, email me and I can get you pricing.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;1900264 said:


> If anyone is interested in any Oakley sun glasses, email me and I can get you pricing.


Uh, ok sure. That wasn't out of left field or anything


----------



## dieselss

Maybe Santa dropped off his sleigh and Eric found It


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1900362 said:


> Uh, ok sure. That wasn't out of left field or anything


I'm an Oakley dealer at the boat shop, usually post something about it around the holidays.

I was doing an order last night for some stuff I needed and figured I'd offer.


----------



## dieselss

Free samples?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Ok then I want a pair or 2


----------



## dieselss

Anyone running bfgoodrich commercial traction?
Gotta take the tire plunge.


----------



## rjigto4oje

I just bought 2 sets of bf's all terain ko's ebay 700 plus a 60 dollar rebate only downfall was had to get them mounted and balanced saved a bunch of money


----------



## dieselss

1st pick. Anyone wanna place any bets as to how many more?


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss;1901191 said:


> 1st pick. Anyone wanna place any bets as to how many more?


I'll say 3 more


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1901191 said:


> 1st pick. Anyone wanna place any bets as to how many more?


Not even watchin.rather watch Xmas movies with the wife or watch paint dry.


----------



## Phil1747

DIRISHMAN;1901270 said:


> Not even watchin.rather watch Xmas movies with the wife or watch paint dry.


I got sick of it and really am watching paint dry, new garage went Kilz White. Whats that you ask? about $13 a gallon :laughing::laughing::laughing:
and before i get any poop about the drywall not going all the way to the ceiling (i bought it like this and haven't gotten any to patch it in yet) or mudding and taping the seams and holes (its a garage that is getting shelves and full of tools its not worth my aggravation to start mudding and taping i hate it and suk at it) Watching the end of this bears game and only one thing would make taking a beating like this at work every day. This (2nd pic)


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Phil1747;1901504 said:


> I got sick of it and really am watching paint dry, new garage went Kilz White. Whats that you ask? about $13 a gallon :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> and before i get any poop about the drywall not going all the way to the ceiling (i bought it like this and haven't gotten any to patch it in yet) or mudding and taping the seams and holes (its a garage that is getting shelves and full of tools its not worth my aggravation to start mudding and taping i hate it and suk at it) Watching the end of this bears game and only one thing would make taking a beating like this at work every day. This (2nd pic)


The second pic most deffinetly.Id like to be stuck in the Mudd with that in my truck


----------



## Midwest Pond

i'm dreaming of a White Christmas


----------



## SnowMatt13

Your dream may come true.


----------



## rjigto4oje

SnowMatt13;1902103 said:


> Your dream may come true.


A dusting does not count official white Christmas means 1 inch of snow between I believe 8 am and 9 am someone will correct me old dog 2 will clarify I'd like a push just not Christmas eve


----------



## SullivanSeptic

rjigto4oje;1902174 said:


> A dusting does not count official white Christmas means 1 inch of snow between I believe 8 am and 9 am someone will correct me old dog 2 will clarify


Let's go hawks????????


----------



## mikeplowman

anyone know of a place near wheeling that i could get 1ton of bulk? thanks


----------



## rjigto4oje

SullivanSeptic;1902176 said:


> Let's go hawks????????


That's my line at 730. Nice too see someone else is a fan too


----------



## dieselss

Hey now,,,I are 1 two


----------



## mikeplowman

mikeplowman;1902194 said:


> anyone know of a place near wheeling that i could get 1ton of bulk? thanks


also looking for prices for bagged rock salt skids (2).

thank you


----------



## rjigto4oje

Looks like he craped himself


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss;1902239 said:


> Hey now,,,I are 1 two


Sorry were up to 2 hawks fans do the bears have 3 fans ????


----------



## dieselss

No. I think they all converted to.better teams


----------



## dmcenery

mikeplowman;1902194 said:


> anyone know of a place near wheeling that i could get 1ton of bulk? thanks


Behrens on rt. 12 in palatine 847-358-4010. They have bulk & bagged salt.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks


----------



## rjigto4oje

Here you go sully


----------



## dieselss

Not proper attire


----------



## DIRISHMAN

rjigto4oje;1902365 said:


> Here you go sully


Oh ya ....doat doat chicka chicka fa lalalalala the Bears still [email protected]$##


----------



## rjigto4oje

DIRISHMAN;1902378 said:


> Oh ya ....doat doat chicka chicka fa lalalalala the Bears still [email protected]$##


I thought it would make you feel better


----------



## road2damascus

mikeplowman;1902194 said:


> anyone know of a place near wheeling that i could get 1ton of bulk? thanks


The mulch center on milwaukee ave. Bagged pallet is 286 tax included. Bulk I believe is still at 140.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Hawks Win! !!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

rjigto4oje;1902501 said:


> Hawks Win! !!!


Whoooooah I like hawks jerseys


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Midwest Pond;1902003 said:


> i'm dreaming of a White Christmas


As long as it falls before Christmas Day!!!!

Wifey would kill me if I'm not there when the kids come downstairs.


----------



## road2damascus

Pushin 2 Please;1902633 said:


> As long as it falls before Christmas Day!!!!
> 
> Wifey would kill me if I'm not there when the kids come downstairs.


And you will be reminded about this for the next ten years.


----------



## clncut

Finishing up a salt bin today on one of our accts and then tying up odds and ends. Starting to get anxious not doing much.....what a difference from last year.


----------



## Meezer

clncut;1902749 said:


> Finishing up a salt bin today on one of our accts and then tying up odds and ends. Starting to get anxious not doing much.....what a difference from last year.


Yeah, big difference from last year. The good part of the lack of snow has kept our masonry repair side quite busy.Thumbs Up


----------



## rjigto4oje

Just watched a news story on channel 7 Indiana yo use double tow plows i know Missouri Uses them


----------



## dieselss

What? I mean I know I'm kinda bill hilly but dam.....I don't understand that at alls


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss;1902967 said:


> What? I mean I know I'm kinda bill hilly but dam.....I don't understand that at alls


Im quoting channel 7 I'll see if i can find it on YouTube its a trailer that kicks out with a blade on in and thats what they called it I replayed it cause I was like wtf hillbilly terminalogy am I hearing


----------



## rjigto4oje

These are what channel 7called double tow plow 
TowPlow Action Missouri:


----------



## dieselss

Omg. Yea. Ummmmm ......I. got nothing


----------



## rjigto4oje

TowPlow Action Missouri:


----------



## Meezer

rjigto4oje;1902959 said:


> Just watched a news story on channel 7 Indiana yo use double tow plows i know Missouri Uses them


I haven't seen anything like that around my neck of the woods here in NW Indiana.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Maybe we will this winter it was on the news at 430 channel 7 who knows just thought I'd share this


----------



## 1olddogtwo

expecting to 2 to 4 here tonight......might miss next weeks fun, going to boo hoo nowhere Oklahoma tomorrow to start a job


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'll miss you?


----------



## dieselss

Write me.....


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1903117 said:


> expecting to 2 to 4 here tonight......might miss next weeks fun, going to boo hoo nowhere Oklahoma tomorrow to start a job


2-4 where?


----------



## buildinon

They have been using the "tow plows" in Nebraska for a couple of years now as well. When I was out there for Christmas two years ago, they had a truck with a wing plow on the left side plowing snow towards the wall of the interstate, the main plow angled right, the tow plow angled right as well...and another truck and tow plow behind it going to the right. In one pass they cleared the entire interstate. Behind it they had 2 tractor trailer combo's that had boom sprayers (my guess 3-5k gallon sized gallon, think of a fuel hauler sized tanker) spraying liquid on the pavement. Out there they don't use a lot of salt. They use a sand / salt combo...but have been using more and more liquids.


----------



## road2damascus

Soo....Monday-Tuesday rain Tuesday night/ Wednesday possible snow. Then maybe later in the week?


----------



## Meezer

It looks more like New Year's Eve & Day for snow.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Looks like current model runs minus the Euro give us a nice event on the 23/24. Be interesting to see if they stay the same over the next 48 hrs


----------



## snowish10

Meezer;1904322 said:


> It looks more like New Year's Eve & Day for snow.


NOOOO any day but new years eve and day


----------



## brianbrich1

Channel 5 painting a picture of heavy snow Christmas eve into Christmas day.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm in McAlaster OK, driving back in few minutes. If we sign this job on Monday. My season is over. It will be a 4-6 week event. Also my new SS MVP3 will be up for quick purchase. That would be one hell of a X-mas present for the wife.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Anyone down for some Christmas wings Monday?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Wings sure do sound good. The beer I'd be washing them down with sounds gooder!!!!!


----------



## dieselss

Monday,,,,time? Place


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'll install that ss mvp3 on the jeep for the wife! It's got a lift kit and 35's. It should handle it


----------



## SnowMatt13

Going to go Santa watching when I'm plowing on the 24th. Although it may be hard to see him with 40+ mph winds....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1905620 said:


> I'll install that ss mvp3 on the jeep for the wife! It's got a lift kit and 35's. It should handle it


Better run the wings with it. With those over sized tires, you might need more than 9'6" to cover your width!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^^^ The link does not work?


----------



## elitelawnteam1

tswails posted GFS, these numbers look crazy, but with this being only a few days out, who knows? NBC was throwing out 2-3 inches for the area last night.


----------



## buildinon

You have to sign into spacebook for the link to work.
Wings would be good, but that is the night that family starts coming into town for the Holiday and to meet the new little addition to the family. BTW Dennis we still need to get together, so when ever you want to stop over just text me.


----------



## SnowMatt13

And that's just one model and one run of that model. 2 days ago we were at about an inch with the heavy snow NW of Illinois. Still too far out....48 hours or under than we can serious guess. But....even 2 or 3 inches of snow with 40+ mph winds will create travel nightmares


----------



## rjigto4oje

Pushin 2 Please;1905839 said:


> ^^^ The link does not work?


It does only if you have Facebook i tryed it on my phone


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I don't do the Facebook. Look forward to your post tomorrow!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Thank you!


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks! !!!#!#!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowRemoval1;1905909 said:


> I'll copy the text for you!
> "WHITE CHRISTMAS PROBABILITIES INCREASING WITH NEXT WEEK STORM:
> We are still monitoring the potential for a pre Christmas snow system for the whole Chicago region. Two storm systems are likely to affect the area between now and Christmas with at least one of them bringing the threat of snow, possibly several inches.
> 
> Storm #1- A clipper type system will drop down from Canada. This should be relatively moisture starved and since we will be on the south end of the storm system, mainly light rain can be expected Monday and Tuesday morning.
> 
> As the storm system lifts into Wisconsin, a new monster will be brewing way to the south near the Gulf of Mexico. The phasing or combining of jet stream energy from the active pacific jet stream and cold polar jet stream will allow for rapid intensification of a low pressure that is likely to ride northward into the Great Lakes. The low pressure will be close enough to first have rain impact the region Wednesday with a change over Wednesday night into Thursday to perhaps several inches of snow. With the low pressure moving so close to the area, this one is certainly one to watch as with the rapid intrusion of cold air and plentiful moisture, several inches of snow and very strong winds could make for treacherous travel. Then again, a track of the low pressure over the general area will make for just a wet commute on both days rather than a snowy one so keep your fingers crossed! Either solution a or b, both will see significant cloud cover over the next week so we can't please everyone.
> 
> We will have another update on the developing situation later in the day. Join us for more here at Chicago Weather for daily forecasts and updates from the team you trust the most! Make sure you follow us by "Liking" our page!"


I am going to reserve my peace for right now


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Monday at 530/6 I don't care where


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1906033 said:


> Monday at 530/6 I don't care where


Buffalo in Tinley. That way we will get to see Brian's smiley face!!!!!


----------



## Midwest Pond

post 1000, and we haven't even had snow yet!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Midwest Pond;1906109 said:


> post 1000, and we haven't even had snow yet!


A couple 2-3 salt runs. I'm good with that. Maybe another one Christmas Eve? We will see.


----------



## Midwest Pond

the news channels are trying to begin the "big storm coming" hype.....

only if you believe in back side snow, usually void of moisture


----------



## 1olddogtwo

For the last 9 days I've watch this die and come back to life countless times. Not on the wagon yet. Hell I used the term ground blizzard in our group text message earlier this week only to back track the next day.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Been looking at 14 models and only 2 have us getting snow now. Most of them have rain and wind and 2 have nothing. We shall see what happens


----------



## erkoehler

What about the possible freezing rain tonight?


----------



## resilient63

We do several churches in the McHenry area. Just some spot salting was needed.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hi Ho Hi Ho oh look we got No snow


----------



## dieselss

Dam.. .we need snow. Or wings. Or a day off work


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1906662 said:


> Dam.. .we need snow. Or wings. Or a day off work


Would ya settle for snow angels in snow with wings.....


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss;1906662 said:


> Dam.. .we need snow. Or wings. Or a day off work


In that order Please


----------



## dieselss

No. Day off. Then wings than snow


----------



## DIRISHMAN

rjigto4oje;1906681 said:


> In that order Please


Nope go to work then go for wings and lots of beer then go plow snow


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wings are tomorrow, snow, ah who cares...... LoL


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1906700 said:


> wings are tomorrow, snow, ah who cares...... Lol


tp bws 530???


----------



## brianbrich1

DIRISHMAN;1906707 said:


> tp bws 530???


Wings yum....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yea, BWW in tinley, 183rd Harlem


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1906725 said:


> Yea, BWW in tinley, 183rd Harlem


Sorry can't make it back on afternoon shift


----------



## dieselss

Take the day off


----------



## Sawboy

You guys ever gonna do something not on the south side??


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sawboy;1906868 said:


> You guys ever gonna do something not on the south side??


Sure we're thinking next one crystal lake or Antioch. .what ya think


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss;1906760 said:


> Take the day off


i would like to I've been off for over a week and a half Monday is the first day back night shift sucks have to work Xmas eve 2


----------



## SullivanSeptic

rjigto4oje;1906943 said:


> i would like to I've been off for over a week and a half Monday is the first day back night shift sucks have to work Xmas eve 2


What do we do that we work nights?


----------



## rjigto4oje

SullivanSeptic;1906950 said:


> What do we do that we work nights?


Drive a tow truck also, twist wrenches and fix anything that's broke 4 uncle sam


----------



## dieselss

Ah, I used to drive a truck that tows.


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss;1907001 said:


> Ah, I used to drive a truck that tows.


Wheel lift, flat bed with a stinger or heavy equipment tow truck I've done all last winter was fun


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm calling in a tow Monday night.....

It will be for a chevy....


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1907013 said:


> I'm calling in a tow Monday night.....
> 
> It will be for a chevy....


I thought you we're a ford guy, who do you want me to hook up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Brianrich drives a Chevy..... Just not sure what truck he'll drive there to to bww.


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1907025 said:


> Brianrich drives a Chevy..... Just not sure what truck he'll drive there to to bww.


If you would have said bird I'd be all over that


----------



## dieselss

rjigto4oje;1907034 said:


> If you would have said bird I'd be all over that


I'd pay half the travel fee on that one


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;1907025 said:


> Brianrich drives a Chevy..... Just not sure what truck he'll drive there to to bww.


Just depends on what color iam feeling tomorrow I guess. Red, black or white. ... hmmmm well one of the white is a dodge so at least we no its going to be a Chevy!!!


----------



## dieselss

Must be nice to pick and choose your trk depending upon moods.....

Or plows....


----------



## rjigto4oje

brianbrich1;1907051 said:


> Just depends on what color iam feeling tomorrow I guess. Red, black or white. ... hmmmm well one of the white is a dodge so at least we no its going to be a Chevy!!!


I wouldn't hook up to ya almost forgot lets go hawks


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss;1907048 said:


> I'd pay half the travel fee on that one


The people of Kalamazoo would chip in for sure


----------



## rjigto4oje

Hopefully the hawks win this game tonight the lost one of their own today (clint reif equipment manager ) suddenly 32 years old 4 small children who are fatherless the Chicago Blackhawks are a world class organization and im sure they will set up a trust fund for his family R.I.P CLINT


----------



## snowish10

My truck is still for sale. NEW PRICE!!! $12,700, Go check my thread out. 2001 f350 7.3 4x4 crew cab lariat.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

rjigto4oje;1907252 said:


> Hopefully the hawks win this game tonight the lost one of their own today (clint reif equipment manager ) suddenly 32 years old 4 small children who are fatherless the Chicago Blackhawks are a world class organization and im sure they will set up a trust fund for his family R.I.P CLINT


Saw that. Any idea what happened? No one is saying.


----------



## rjigto4oje

SullivanSeptic;1907260 said:


> Saw that. Any idea what happened? No one is saying.


no not yet my buddys an nhl official at the U C I will find out soon


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Young guy with a wife and 4 kids. And right before xmas. Unbearable


----------



## rjigto4oje

Hawks win hawks win 

THIS ONES FOR YOU CLINT


----------



## ultimate plow

SullivanSeptic;1907266 said:


> Young guy with a wife and 4 kids. And right before xmas. Unbearable


Absolutely. And many more Christmas's. Terrible. rip


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1907266 said:


> Young guy with a wife and 4 kids. And right before xmas. Unbearable


It will take a couple days to determine the cause. Autopsy will be tomorrow or Tuesday. 


rjigto4oje;1907281 said:


> Hawks win hawks win
> 
> THIS ONES FOR YOU CLINT


It was nice to see the players show some emotion for him. 


ultimate plow;1907336 said:


> Absolutely. And many more Christmas's. Terrible. rip


Yes, RIP.


----------



## Northsnow

Hey everyone. I have read the thread for this area for a few years like a stalker in the dark with a rare post. Anyways, We are hiring one additional driver for the wes and northwest suburbs. This is an employee position and using our equipement. If anyone is looking for a route position or knows anyone who is looking, please pass along our info.

Thank you

Sean 312-882-6199


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Winter Storm Watch to be posted tomorrow for Christmas Eve? We will see BUT.....


----------



## road2damascus

Pushin 2 Please;1908364 said:


> Winter Storm Watch to be posted tomorrow for Christmas Eve? We will see BUT.....


But....it will end up being 3/4 inch of slush at midnight.


----------



## Bird21

Now they say it will Snow, I don't think any models can pin this one down.

I think your right road2 slushy 3/4 inch


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

road2damascus;1908373 said:


> But....it will end up being 3/4 inch of slush at midnight.


I hope so. That's plenty. Don't need anymore than that. Bring it!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Bird21;1908382 said:


> Now they say it will Snow, I don't think any models can pin this one down.
> 
> I think your right road2 slushy 3/4 inch


Up by you, may see nothing more than a salt run? Tomorrow the models should have a gooder idea.


----------



## Midwest Pond

backside snow when its starts as rain......

there won't be enough moisture left in the system to give the 3" Skilling just talked about. The ground is warm and the backside is coming off a warm lake

I don't buy it........ enjoy the salt run boys, I'll be in front of a fire waiting for Santa.


----------



## road2damascus

I am fine with what ever. Need to generate some income for December billing!


----------



## erkoehler

It sounds like more of a chance than 48hrs ago but still a long shot.


----------



## Bird21

erkoehler;1908476 said:


> It sounds like more of a chance than 48hrs ago but still a long shot.


Sooooooooooooooo you're saying there's a chance?? Yessssssssssssss


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I hope it doesn't snow tomorrow...... I gots to do my Xmas shopping..... LoL.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Unbelievable now there say possible 1-6 for tomorrow. These guys must be drinking and smokin medical hooch


----------



## Midwest Pond

DIRISHMAN;1908709 said:


> Unbelievable now there say possible 1-6 for tomorrow. These guys must be drinking and smokin medical hooch


Just saw this...... So according to them, in 4 hours, there will be a change over from rain to snow with temps above freezing to drop 3 inches in northern illinois.

Enjoy your Christmas everyone


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1908709 said:


> Unbelievable now there say possible 1-6 for tomorrow. These guys must be drinking and smokin medical hooch


It still sounds like they don't know where the 1-6" will fall. I read, as far west as Rockford and as far east as northwest indiana. Also sounds like it will be only a small area that will get this 1-6" with the majority of us only getting small, if any, accumulation. I am getting this from noaa.

..PERIOD OF HEAVY WET SNOW POSSIBLE WEDNESDAY...

THERE ARE GROWING INDICATIONS THAT RAIN WILL CHANGE TO A PERIOD OF
HEAVY WET SNOW DURING THE DAY WEDNESDAY AND POSSIBLY CONTINUING
INTO WEDNESDAY EVENING OVER PORTIONS OF NORTHERN ILLINOIS OR
NORTHWEST INDIANA. THE AREAL EXTENT OF THE HEAVY SNOW BAND IS
EXPECTED TO BE RELATIVELY SMALL, HOWEVER IF IT DEVELOPS AS
FORECAST COULD RESULT IN SNOWFALL RATES OF 1 TO LOCALLY OVER 2
INCHES PER HOUR AND NEAR WHITE OUT VISIBILITIES IN HEAVY SNOW. THE
EXPECTED LOCALIZED NATURE OF THE FORECAST HEAVY SNOW MAKES IT
DIFFICULT TO PINPOINT WHERE EXACTLY IT WILL OCCUR WITH SOME
SUGGESTIONS IT COULD BE AS FAR EAST AS NORTHWEST INDIANA OR
POSSIBLY AS FAR WEST AS ROCKFORD AND DIXON.

THE MAJORITY OF NORTHERN AND CENTRAL ILLINOIS AND NORTHWEST
INDIANA WILL LIKELY ONLY EXPERIENCE LIGHT, IF ANY, SNOW
ACCUMULATIONS. HOWEVER, WHERE THE HEAVY SNOW BAND SETS UP, THERE
IS A POTENTIAL FOR A SWATH OF 3 TO 6 INCHES OF HEAVY, WET SNOW TO
OCCUR WITH ISOLATED HIGHER TOTALS POSSIBLE.

IT APPEARS LIKELY THAT SOME PORTIONS OF THE REGION WILL LIKELY BE
IMPACTED BY A WINTER STORM THAT COULD MAKE TRAVEL DIFFICULT AT
BEST AND NEARLY IMPOSSIBLE FOR A TIME AT WORSE. THOSE PLANNING
TRAVEL ON WEDNESDAY AND WEDNESDAY NIGHT ARE URGED TO MONITOR
LATER FORECASTS AND POTENTIALLY PLAN TO ALTER TRAVEL PLANS AS
NEEDED.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Sound like a super storm. I think not,maybe a slush event at best merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Sawboy

I don't need the money anyway. FREAKING snow


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm going to Green Bay today to check the snow depth I'll report back


----------



## Midwest Pond

1olddogtwo;1908766 said:


> I'm going to Green Bay today to check the snow depth I'll report back


pick me up on the way........ road trip!!!!Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond;1908791 said:


> pick me up on the way........ road trip!!!!Thumbs Up


Good I need to split the fuel cost with somebody


----------



## Midwest Pond

lol..... it would get me out of painting a bedroom

#nosnowtodolist


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1908801 said:


> Good I need to split the fuel cost with somebody


You can pick me up too. I will bring the coffee. At D and D on 41 in Highland park.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

For those that got my text last night, Looks like I "guessed" right. Winter Storm Watch has been issued.


----------



## dieselss

Pushin 2 Please;1909063 said:


> For those that got my text last night, Looks like I "guessed" right. Winter Storm Watch has been issued.


I didn't. Where's the sign up sheet?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Doesn't count, u got me drunk last night and took advantage 


Miss it Jeff


----------



## road2damascus

Winter storm watch in effect from wednesday morning through
wednesday evening...

The national weather service in chicago has issued a winter storm
watch, which is in effect from wednesday morning through
wednesday evening.

* timing, rain transitions to wet snow in the mid morning hours.
A narrow band of heavy wet snow will form somewhere over the
watch area around noon through the early afternoon. Light to
moderate snow will then continue into the early evening.

* snow rates... 1 to 2 inches per hour with over 2 inches per
hour expected within the heavy snow band.

* snow accumulations, 3 to 7 inches, with locally higher
amounts possible under the narrow band.

* winds, west winds 15 to 20 mph with gusts around 30 mph.

* main impact, travel will be difficult with travel nearly
impossible within the narrow band of heavy wet snow.
Visibilities will vary from around one mile outside of the band
to less than one quarter of a mile within the snow band.

* other impacts, the heavy wet nature of the snow will make it
difficult to shovel.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

A winter storm watch means there is a potential for significant
snow, sleet, or ice accumulations that may impact travel.
Continue to monitor the latest forecasts.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dieselss;1909064 said:


> I didn't. Where's the sign up sheet?


Sorry. 


1olddogtwo;1909066 said:


> Doesn't count, u got me drunk last night and took advantage
> 
> Miss it Jeff


It's not taking advantage of you when your willing!


----------



## dieselss

Any of this actually coming true?

And I missed you getting taken advantage if pat.....dam


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I now know what Ron meant when he said I will have two big white Christmases presents


----------



## resilient63

road2damascus;1909067 said:


> Winter storm watch in effect from wednesday morning through
> wednesday evening...
> 
> The national weather service in chicago has issued a winter storm
> watch, which is in effect from wednesday morning through
> wednesday evening.
> 
> * timing, rain transitions to wet snow in the mid morning hours.
> A narrow band of heavy wet snow will form somewhere over the
> watch area around noon through the early afternoon. Light to
> moderate snow will then continue into the early evening.
> 
> * snow rates... 1 to 2 inches per hour with over 2 inches per
> hour expected within the heavy snow band.
> 
> * snow accumulations, 3 to 7 inches, with locally higher
> amounts possible under the narrow band.
> 
> * winds, west winds 15 to 20 mph with gusts around 30 mph.
> 
> * main impact, travel will be difficult with travel nearly
> impossible within the narrow band of heavy wet snow.
> Visibilities will vary from around one mile outside of the band
> to less than one quarter of a mile within the snow band.
> 
> * other impacts, the heavy wet nature of the snow will make it
> difficult to shovel.
> 
> Precautionary/preparedness actions...
> 
> A winter storm watch means there is a potential for significant
> snow, sleet, or ice accumulations that may impact travel.
> Continue to monitor the latest forecasts.


Thank you for posting this.
Well hopefully it pans out. I really wish this site would stick to what is was intended.


----------



## road2damascus

This is just part of the discussion on noaa.....

OVERALL CONFIDENCE...MEDIUM.

THE MODERATE TO HEAVY SNOW ACCUMULATIONS ARE CONSIDERED A MORE
LIKELY SCENARIO. HOWEVER...THE BUST POTENTIAL WITH THIS SYSTEM
REMAINS HIGH GIVEN LINGERING UNCERTAINTY EVEN AT THIS LATE HOUR WITH
MARGINAL BOUNDARY LAYER CONDITIONS AND TRACK OF THE SURFACE
LOW/HEAVIEST PRECIP. CONTINUE TO STAY TUNED FOR THE LATEST
UPDATES.

I highlight this sentence....

HOWEVER...THE BUST POTENTIAL WITH THIS SYSTEM
REMAINS HIGH

Good to know so we don't start believing in this quite yet


----------



## dieselss

. I really wish this site would stick to what is was intended.

Why?......


----------



## Midwest Pond

i've learned to speak English from reading the posts here.....

I know about wings, they gooder


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Its pronounced, more gooder. Keep practicing, you'll get it.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Thumbs Up ... and I learned that "winter storm watch" doesn't mean anything in Chicago except hype for the news stations


----------



## mikeplowman

i rarely post, but read this thread a lot. you guys are freaking hilarious.


----------



## road2damascus

I thought winter storm watch means "don't go near a grocery store"


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I thought it meant holy crap we better get ready


----------



## dieselss

road2damascus;1909181 said:


> I thought winter storm watch means "don't go near a grocery store"


No that MEANS to go out....everywhere.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

mikeplowman;1909179 said:


> i rarely post, but read this thread a lot. you guys are freaking hilarious.


You guys are nuts I'm hiding out here in Green Bay until the Christmas madness is over. It will be crazy with last-minute shoppers grandmas who need milk little reindeer is running all over the place. You guys don't understand there's going be a flurry chaos will ensue to stay off the roads hiding your basements. Tell everyone tell your neighbors Facebook Twitter tell everybody stay home stay off the roads

This way I can slip home and get my last-minute Christmas shopping done


----------



## R&R Yard Design

So what's everyone thinking with this one


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Plowing right as the family sit's down to eat and then finishing just before dawn


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1909270 said:


> Plowing right as the family sit's down to eat and then finishing just before dawn


We'll have to hook up tomorrow, Dennis will have a full smorgasbord of goodies in his loader.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Bahahaha. I'll be bouncing between cicero and orland park


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Tommy says 0 to 2in.

Either way, south has the best shot of a white Xmas.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Can you say all hype, no snow!


----------



## road2damascus

The latest:

THERMAL PROFILES CONTINUE TO BE A CHALLENGE AND MAY STILL REQUIRE
VERY STRONG FORCING TO PRODUCE ALL SNOW. 

IT APPEARS THAT THE BEST
FORCING MAY TRY TO SHIFT A LITTLE TO THE EAST OF THE GOING
FORECAST SUGGESTING THAT THE IL/IN STATE LINE AREA AND MUCH OF
NORTHWEST INDIANA MAY BE THE FOCUS FOR INTENSE SNOWFALL RATES AND
THE HIGHEST ACCUMULATION POTENTIAL...WITH A SECONDARY AREA OF
FGEN FORCING SPREAD ACROSS NW IL WHICH COULD PRODUCE A PERIOD OF
ALL SNOW OVER A BROADER AREA. LATE MORNING THROUGH MID AFTERNOON
STILL LOOKS TO BE THE MAIN TIME FRAME...THOUGH AN EARLIER CHANGE
OVER IN NW INDIANA IS POSSIBLE AND ANY HEADLINES MAY NEED TO BE
STARTED EARLIER.


----------



## Meezer

Pushin 2 Please;1909365 said:


> Can you say all hype, no snow!


Yeah, just rain & a lot of hype. It's too warm for snow.


----------



## road2damascus

NO WHITE CHRISTMAS FOR YOU!!!

The threat of heavy snow appears that it will fall farther east than previously thought. Therefore...the advisory is being canceled.


----------



## dieselss

Like nwi east?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I personally lost interest in is a few days ago.


Anyways, time to look forward.


----------



## road2damascus

Updated 6am...still an advisory for some counties. 

* snow rates, up to an 1 inch per hour.

* snow accumulations, 1 to 4 inches, with locally higher amounts
possible under the narrow band. Highest amounts favored over
northwest indiana.


----------



## erkoehler

Another bust? Wow, should of went snowmobiling.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yep now everyone is saying we will get nothing now. Eric you should go anyway you weren't going to much of anything anyhow


----------



## road2damascus

Heard some more hype on the radio. Some still blabbing about getting snow.


----------



## road2damascus

A developing storm system will impact the region today and
tonight. Rain will develop this morning and will mix with and then
change to wet snow this afternoon. A period of heavy wet snow is
possible across eastern portions of the outlook area, generally
over northwest indiana and adjacent portions of illinois mainly east
of interstate 55. Several inches of accumulation are possible in
these areas this afternoon into early this evening, and travel
conditions may become hazardous. Snowfall amounts will decrease
quickly to the west across northern illinois.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Blizzard warning for Hawaii in the upper elevations,and we can't get a few inches


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Can you say no snow tonight no coffee.no snow tonight.no tea nah nah nah nah nah


----------



## erkoehler

R&R Yard Design;1909779 said:


> Yep now everyone is saying we will get nothing now. Eric you should go anyway you weren't going to much of anything anyhow


Hoping to leave Tuesday.


----------



## JDosch

Looks like a bust to me.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

A super bust. Might not even get a salt run in. Would be nice to know so I can have a few pops!


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1910006 said:


> A super bust. Might not even get a salt run in. Would be nice to know so I can have a few pops!


Still 100% dry here.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I guess it's good for seasonals!!!


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;1909911 said:


> Hoping to leave Tuesday.


I'm leaving Sunday to head for Boulder Junction/Land O'Lakes area.


----------



## dieselss

Mark13;1910044 said:


> I'm leaving Sunday to head for Boulder Junction/Land O'Lakes area.


Dads got a trail in boulder junction .. camp holiday


----------



## Mark13

dieselss;1910048 said:


> Dads got a trail in boulder junction .. camp holiday


Friends of mine have a place on the Cisco Chain off County Rd. B up there.


----------



## dieselss

Ah gotcha.


----------



## rjigto4oje

I've been going to eagle river for year's stayed in st.germain last year my wife's grand parents had a place on 17 by the white stagg i want yo retire there some day


----------



## Phil1747

Raining in grayslake at Washington and 83


----------



## rjigto4oje

Mark13;1910056 said:


> Friends of mine have a place on the Cisco Chain off County Rd. B up there.


I want to take a road trip and pick up a few things from the northwoods cheese curds,wild rice and some spotted cow beer


----------



## erkoehler

rjigto4oje;1910065 said:


> I've been going to eagle river for year's stayed in st.germain last year my wife's grand parents had a place on 17 by the white stagg i want yo retire there some day


we are 5 miles east of st. Germain off hwy 70. Have a few cabins for rentals in the summer. www.nolansnook.com but I'm not posting that to solicited business, don't want to get in trouble.


----------



## rjigto4oje

erkoehler;1910089 said:


> we are 5 miles east of st. Germain off hwy 70. Have a few cabins for rentals in the summer. www.nolansnook.com


looks familiar what lake is it on,on my phone


----------



## erkoehler

rjigto4oje;1910090 said:


> looks familiar what lake is it on,on my phone


Finley Lake, off old hwy 70


----------



## rjigto4oje

erkoehler;1910091 said:


> Finley Lake, off old hwy 70


I'll check it out its close to my favorite ice cream shop kathys ice cream


----------



## erkoehler

rjigto4oje;1910095 said:


> I'll check it out its close to my favorite ice cream shop kathys ice cream


Yes sir, busy place in the summer


----------



## dieselss

Musky fest


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Merry Christmas everyone hope you all get to watch the smiles on the kids faces in the morning. Have a great time with loved ones. 

And to all a good night


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss;1910152 said:


> Musky fest


Cast splash real repeat set hook got one 
can't wait merry Christmas everyone


----------



## grkstl2

Merry Christmas!


----------



## JDosch

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Merry Christmas everyone and a Happy NO Snow Year...


----------



## dieselss

Happy quanza


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Happy Chinese new year


----------



## BIG NICKY

Merry Christmas


----------



## road2damascus

Looks like winter Temps are back starting sunday.


----------



## Meezer

road2damascus;1910575 said:


> Looks like winter Temps are back starting sunday.


Yes & a possibility of snow next Friday here in my neck of the woods


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Only time will tell.think no snow till January


----------



## 1olddogtwo

What's that old Cubs saying......wait until next year.....1/4/15, maybe.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

*plow missing?*

http://www.nwitimes.com/news/local/...cle_5ef19373-e9bf-52a9-b3c6-724566b373f8.html


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1910631 said:


> What's that old Cubs saying......wait until next year.....1/4/15, maybe.


1/4/15? That's already got a mark in my book. Lunch at Hooters with a few friends!


----------



## Midwest Pond

While we are talking dates, I'm holding a fundraiser again at Tighthead Brewing Co. in Mundelein, IL. on Saturday 2/7/15.
Half the proceeds of drinking beer for the day goes towards bringing clean water to those without in the world.

Come join me for a beer on my birthday weekend and help save lives.

In the last two years my company has raised enough to fund 4 wells and brought the basic need of water to thousands.

https://www.facebook.com/events/425472620941440/?ref_dashboard_filter=upcoming

Allen


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1910631 said:


> What's that old Cubs saying......wait until next year.....1/4/15, maybe.


Yep wait till next year 1-4-16


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go Hawks


----------



## SnowMatt13

On a positive note....if this winter remains below average maybe the salt prices will be what I will call, normal, for next year.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;1912681 said:


> On a positive note....if this winter remains below average maybe the salt prices will be what I will call, normal, for next year.


Surplus storage will keep it high....nothing worth watching until end of week as that's iffy right now


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1912715 said:


> Surplus storage will keep it high....nothing worth watching until end of week as that's iffy right now


I hope we get No Snow going back to work March


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1912775 said:


> I hope we get No Snow going back to work March


Reported, banned and banished to the Mojave desert.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1912789 said:


> Reported, banned and banished to the Mojave desert.


Papers have been drawn up, bus ticket purchased.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1912792 said:


> Papers have been drawn up, bus ticket purchased.


Oh man. A bus ride to add to the punishment.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

He's familiar with the short yellow bus rides


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1912794 said:


> Oh man. A bus ride to add to the punishment.


Hopefully it's a MegaBus


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;1912806 said:


> Hopefully it's a MegaBus


Really. Didn't another one catch on fire or get into another accident just recently?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yep they hire the best drivers


----------



## dieselss

Or the light weights......


----------



## clncut

Just noticed there is a hazardous weather outlook for my area.....LE snow?? I want to believe it but it's so hard to get on the bandwagon at this point! Anyhow they say 2-4 possible...I have my doubts!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1912873 said:


> Just noticed there is a hazardous weather outlook for my area.....LE snow?? I want to believe it but it's so hard to get on the bandwagon at this point! Anyhow they say 2-4 possible...I have my doubts!


Yea, seen that. This am it was a dusting.

they also say to the lake effect will reach Pontiac Illinois


----------



## SullivanSeptic

ALERT: Stolen

Had my Backhoe loader stolen. 2006 Caterpillar 420E. Has green "Sullivan" stickers on the booms and has a small broken window on the right rear by the stabilizer arm. Machine was stolen from a job site in Manhattan, IL sometime this weekend. They drove it off the jobsite and went South on Schoolhouse road, South of Manhattan-Monee Road. Spread the word boys!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sorry bro.


----------



## dieselss

That sucks sulli.....anything we can do?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Was it yellow and said Cat on it?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Nope, it was Yellow and said Sullivan on it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1912789 said:


> Reported, banned and banished to the Mojave desert.


http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/cold-snow-to-invade-the-desert/39714926


----------



## rjigto4oje

SullivanSeptic;1913542 said:


> Nope, it was Yellow and said Sullivan on it.


We all hope its recovered soon and hopefully the sh!tbag/bags get caught that pisses me off to no end these fkbags needs to get a job post some pics if you have any well definitely keep any eye open


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1913573 said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/cold-snow-to-invade-the-desert/39714926


That's just great...the Mojave desert is getting more snow than us.

Sorry to hear about the theft. The stealing going on this year turns my stomach.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pick of my machine that was stolen


----------



## road2damascus

I got the pic and story to a friend in Cedar lake. He will get the word out. He said there was an plow theft attempt somewhere near him. The wife of the owner shot the thief!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

road2damascus;1913772 said:


> I got the pic and story to a friend in Cedar lake. He will get the word out. He said there was an plow theft attempt somewhere near him. The wife of the owner shot the thief!


Nice! That stuff needs to be on the news. Maybe crooks will think twice then


----------



## Midwest Pond

met a guy today who is in the industry, he had all his landscaping equipment and plows stolen from his fenced-in shop

thieves are pretty damn bold these days


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1913359 said:


> ALERT: Stolen
> 
> Had my Backhoe loader stolen. 2006 Caterpillar 420E. Has green "Sullivan" stickers on the booms and has a small broken window on the right rear by the stabilizer arm. Machine was stolen from a job site in Manhattan, IL sometime this weekend. They drove it off the jobsite and went South on Schoolhouse road, South of Manhattan-Monee Road. Spread the word boys!


Maybe Hammy playing with it.jk that sucks


----------



## road2damascus

Just read this.....

DAY ONE, TONIGHT.

LAKE EFFECT SNOW SHOULD BEGIN LATE TONIGHT ALONG THE ILLINOIS
LAKE MICHIGAN SHORE, GENERALLY SOUTH OF EVANSTON, AND SPREAD
EAST TO THE NORTHWESTERN INDIANA SHORE AREA. SNOW MAY BEGIN IN
TIME FOR THE MORNING RUSH HOURS. ANY ACCUMULATION SHOULD BE
LIGHT.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN, TUESDAY THROUGH SUNDAY.

LAKE EFFECT SNOW SHOULD GRADUALLY FOCUS MORE TO THE EAST ACROSS
NORTHWESTERN INDIANA AND SOUTHWESTERN LOWER MICHIGAN TUESDAY
MORNING AND MOVE OUT OF PORTER COUNTY BY LATE TUESDAY AFTERNOON.
THE GREATEST POTENTIAL FOR ACCUMULATING SNOW SHOULD BE CLOSE TO
THE LAKE FRONT EAST OF GARY. LIGHT ACCUMULATION IS POSSIBLE.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1913805 said:


> Just read this.....
> 
> DAY ONE, TONIGHT.
> 
> LAKE EFFECT SNOW SHOULD BEGIN LATE TONIGHT ALONG THE ILLINOIS
> LAKE MICHIGAN SHORE, GENERALLY SOUTH OF EVANSTON, AND SPREAD
> EAST TO THE NORTHWESTERN INDIANA SHORE AREA. SNOW MAY BEGIN IN
> TIME FOR THE MORNING RUSH HOURS. ANY ACCUMULATION SHOULD BE
> LIGHT.
> 
> .DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN, TUESDAY THROUGH SUNDAY.
> 
> LAKE EFFECT SNOW SHOULD GRADUALLY FOCUS MORE TO THE EAST ACROSS
> NORTHWESTERN INDIANA AND SOUTHWESTERN LOWER MICHIGAN TUESDAY
> MORNING AND MOVE OUT OF PORTER COUNTY BY LATE TUESDAY AFTERNOON.
> THE GREATEST POTENTIAL FOR ACCUMULATING SNOW SHOULD BE CLOSE TO
> THE LAKE FRONT EAST OF GARY. LIGHT ACCUMULATION IS POSSIBLE.


Thanks Mike hope all is well happy new year


----------



## Bird21

Sully that sucks. I had a skid stolen a few years back police couldn't find it. I drove around and eventually found tracks and followed them to the skid. The thieves stashed it in the woods nearby. Long shot but I assume you already canvased the area nearby. Most likely in a shipping container somewhere getting ready to go overseas. 

Hopefully you have it insured at replacement value???


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah its insured for replacement value when stolen. I'd just rather have my machine thats used instead of someone elses


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1913808 said:


> Thanks Mike hope all is well happy new year


Hey dennis. Well as it can be. Hope your and the mrs. Are doing well.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Thanks Mike yah doing OK just like everyone else waiting for snow


----------



## 1olddogtwo

U guys still doing wife swap


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1913973 said:


> U guys still doing wife swap


That don't start till the new year.why you swapping with john.or Bk.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ryan I have found your suspect


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1914052 said:


> Ryan I have found your suspect


Ah ha vell done Mr cluso


----------



## road2damascus

Sat night wintery cocktail turning into real snow????? Enquiring plow jockeys want to know.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Looks like it might go southeast with rain 
But it is far out


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Looks good, hope it stays the course:bluebounc


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^^^ The new models runs are a whole lot different. More northwest. 

So it's not at all going southeast.


----------



## road2damascus

(Shaking dice in hand) COME ON ONE INCH!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

come on salt run


----------



## dieselss

road2damascus;1914569 said:


> (Shaking dice in hand) COME ON ONE INCH!


You talking snow,,,,,or did you just take your little blue pill?


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;1914753 said:


> You talking snow,,,,,or did you just take your little blue pill?


Ha. If I took the blue pill, I wouldn't leave the house for a day and would have number six in 9 months.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I flew the coop.....I'm betting rain, hoping snow


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1914757 said:


> I flew the coop.....I'm betting rain, hoping snow


Not what I like to hear. When your hoping. ..it probably doesn't have a chance.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

If I was north I would have stayed or thought harder. I'm only in kc. Wouldn't be the 1st time I drove back.


----------



## Meezer

Here's some interesting info from the weather guessers @ the NWS:

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=lot&storyid=105955&source=0


----------



## SnowMatt13

They came out with a 30 percent chance of a below normal snowfall forecast back in October. Looks like these stats support that. But this week might bring us right into the winter we've been waiting for. Starting with a nice 2 to 4 Saturday for the majority of us.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Happy new year I'll say it now I maybe under the weather later


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I am under the weather now. Just came down with the flu. Ugh. This sucks


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1914982 said:


> I am under the weather now. Just came down with the flu. Ugh. This sucks


Oh couple shots of John Powers and some hot tea.good to go


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Just got over the flu for the past two weeks the one that going around now is bad


----------



## 1olddogtwo

missing last year


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Whatever happens this weekend, happens. You all know I don't look far out there BUT Monday night /Tuesday early AM is looking gooder and gooder!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1915054 said:


> Whatever happens this weekend, happens. You all know I don't look far out there BUT Monday night /Tuesday early AM is looking gooder and gooder!


Beer and wings your Birthday. ....waaahooo


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Now it looks like freezing rain


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Happy new year ..

Everyone....


----------



## Midwest Pond

Happy New Year to all of you and your families


----------



## 1olddogtwo

write the check for sat, just on hold to it

write the check for Tuesday, cash it now


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Can't cash it now banks are closed


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Here's your check


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I'll take it can you direct deposit it for me


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go Hawks


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I didn't see you hawks cheer right away. I was getting worried.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Mmmmmm GOOD GO Hawks!!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Side walk crew


----------



## rjigto4oje

Hi boys ruffffffff


----------



## rjigto4oje

Sully i know you like green


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yes sir!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

He likes brown also.... like Jameson


----------



## rjigto4oje

Mmmmm Irsish wiskey


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I have 2 bottles of old Irish whiskey I got when I went to Ireland 10 years ago. I may just crack on open soon. Maybe it will help to get over this flu


----------



## rjigto4oje

SullivanSeptic;1915634 said:


> I have 2 bottles of old Irish whiskey I got when I went to Ireland 10 years ago. I may just crack on open soon. Maybe it will help to get over this flu


If that doesn't work nothing will


----------



## rjigto4oje

Get well soon sully


----------



## DIRISHMAN

rjigto4oje;1915643 said:


> Get well soon sully


I'm all irish as well but I drink john powers


----------



## rjigto4oje

DIRISHMAN;1915652 said:


> I'm all irish as well but I drink john powers


I'm not Irish i have may friends that are my wiskey is Jack Daniels


----------



## dieselss

That sucks...


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Now at a 1/2 inch of snow and freezing rain

Such fun


----------



## clncut

R&R Yard Design;1915773 said:


> Now at a 1/2 inch of snow and freezing rain
> 
> Such fun


And that will change before Saturday! We will probably not be doing much the way the forecasts have bounced around so much this year!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

As said before guys, system tracking father northwest. I'm hoping for a salt run Sunday AM. Thinking real positive, hope for a salt run early Saturday AM too. Before it warms up, we could get some freezing rain?


----------



## dieselss

Monday into Tuesday looks like it's coming


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1916007 said:


> Monday into Tuesday looks like it's coming


Coming to an END

WE'RE DOOMED...WE'RE NOT GOING TO GET IT....IT'LL NEVER HAPPEN. ....


----------



## dieselss

I would like to agree with you D. It'll change as usual


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1916082 said:


> I would like to agree with you D. It'll change as usual


Rainacane. ....Snownado...


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Who is pretreating tonight and when


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1916594 said:


> Who is pretreating tonight and when


Geeze gotta get new glasses thought you ask who was Penetrating. .


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Light rain 35° here in St. Louis

I hope it holds till I get home


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1916645 said:


> Light rain 35° here in St. Louis
> 
> I hope it holds till I get home


It will just drink more DD and go faster


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Crossed the state line diesel $.45 per gallon more good to be home in fine state of Illinois


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1916646 said:


> It will just drink more DD and go faster


One the lots now we plow has a Dunkin' Donuts in it I'm in trouble. Either it will be done superquick or really slow


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1916654 said:


> One the lots now we plow has a Dunkin' Donuts in it I'm in trouble. Either it will be done superquick or really slow


Or continously rescraped and rechecked and of corse refill the DD cup ...good to go ..


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1916654 said:


> One the lots now we plow has a Dunkin' Donuts in it I'm in trouble. Either it will be done superquick or really slow


Good, Just grab me a fresh cup on your way out of the lot. Now you have no excuses. I'll be in your part of town...Cicero


----------



## rjigto4oje

just watch skillings got midway at 2 inches and another one for Monday night 2 events in one week WINTETS BACK WHOOOOOO hopefully


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go Snow


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;1916697 said:


> just watch skillings got midway at 2 inches and another one for Monday night 2 events in one week WINTETS BACK WHOOOOOO hopefully


Keep the updates coming from Tommy


----------



## giggity

1olddogtwo;1916700 said:


> Keep the updates coming from Tommy


Salt tonight, 1-2 tomorrow night


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1916700 said:


> Keep the updates coming from Tommy


1 to 3 sat into sun monday into tues Snow. wensday goose eggs

Winters back

Let's go snow


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Monday is what I want Thinking about those isobars

I have a pretty solid number in my head that's the only reason why am returning from Kansas City


----------



## rjigto4oje

Dumbphone........


----------



## DIRISHMAN

rjigto4oje;1916719 said:


> Dumbphone........


First off LET'S GO HAWKS.....

your coming because possibly the B word. ..
Brian Rich...bahahahaha


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1916751 said:


> First off LET'S GO HAWKS.....
> 
> your coming because possibly the B word. ..
> Brian Rich...bahahahaha


no comment from Dennis about the diesel with the hole in the side of it, still can't believe that was running


----------



## rjigto4oje

DIRISHMAN;1916751 said:


> First off LET'S GO HAWKS.....
> 
> your coming because possibly the B word. ..
> Brian Rich...bahahahaha


im on to let's go snow this weekend


----------



## kevlars

1olddogtwo;1916650 said:


> Crossed the state line diesel $.45 per gallon more good to be home in fine state of Illinois


How much was diesel down there? $3.29 at my local station. There is a good sized trucking company about 12 miles from me, and they sell diesel. Today their price is $2.62!! Hard to believe, I know, but I drive by there every day, and have been watching it drop.

kevlars


----------



## 1olddogtwo

260 to 280. Seen gas at 164


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Almost home....seen a couple out salting 

it's dry here 31 degrees south side


----------



## White Gardens

We're getting spotty icing in central IL. Pavement temps are low, so it's glazing over in places. 

...


----------



## mikeitu7

Dropping salt before rain gets here. Slick in some spots


----------



## dieselss

Concrete covered here


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Heading out to salt slick out there


----------



## dieselss

Very slick out. Watch out guys. Be safe


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I thought 2015 was supposed to be the year things went better. Well I guess not. Damn I can't catch a break. Blew a front tire on my way back.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1916909 said:


> I thought 2015 was supposed to be the year things went better. Well I guess not. Damn I can't catch a break. Blew a front tire on my way back.


You out bouncing off curbs in the jeep again?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1916921 said:


> You out bouncing off curbs in the jeep again?


I wish. If I was in the jeep, I'd still be driving. I can run 3psi and be fine


----------



## road2damascus

When is this transparent stuff turning back to white stuff?


----------



## dieselss

Later tonight around 2am says my.phone weather app.


----------



## Phil1747

road2damascus;1917009 said:


> When is this transparent stuff turning back to white stuff?


Head north to the state line was dam near a whiteout for 30 mins


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1917009 said:


> When is this transparent stuff turning back to white stuff?


Tinted glasses may help ya


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Anyone have a Western mount adapter they want to get rid of. Need to go from Unimount to ultramount on the truckside.


----------



## road2damascus

Phil1747;1917080 said:


> Head north to the state line was dam near a whiteout for 30 mins


Rain at lake cook border.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1917116 said:


> Anyone have a Western mount adapter they want to get rid of. Need to go from Unimount to ultramount on the truckside.


They only make a ultra to uni adapter. Not a uni to ultra.


----------



## birchwood

SullivanSeptic;1917116 said:


> Anyone have a Western mount adapter they want to get rid of. Need to go from Unimount to ultramount on the truckside.


I have a ultra mount truckside to unimount plow side if that what you are looking for.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

He needs a uni to ultra. That don't make them.


----------



## dieselss

I bet ya I know someone who could make one.....


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1917084 said:


> Tinted glasses may help ya


Thanks. Due to the tinted glasses, I just hit a handicap parking sign!


----------



## resilient63

1/3/15 4 PM CST
...Dangerous winter weather conditions expected at times through this week...
Patchy light rain, drizzle, and freezing drizzle this evening will change to snow overnight, especially northwest of a Chicago to La Salle Peru line. Periodic light snow will continue through early Sunday afternoon with total accumulations of 1 to 3 inches expected, mainly north of interstate 80. Those with travel plans tonight and Sunday morning should prepare for periods of reduced visibility, possible snow and ice covered roads, and longer travel times.
Wind chills of 15 to 25 below zero are expected Sunday night into Monday.
Another bout of accumulating snow is expected Monday night, with a period of fairly heavy snow possible. Accumulations of 2 to Locally 6 inches are possible.
Dangerously cold wind chills of 25 to 35 below zero are expected late Tuesday night through Wednesday night. In addition, strong winds will result in considerable blowing and drifting snow Wednesday, especially in open areas where near ground blizzard conditions are possible.
Please monitor later forecasts and updates for the expected wint


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;1917255 said:


> He needs a uni to ultra. That don't make them.


I do. Unimount truck to ultramount plow. Just the mount, not any wiring. They don't make an adapter??? Oh, come on


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Text me. It is/ was taken care of. No, no such adapter.


----------



## dieselss

No sulli they don't go "that way" only the other


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sulli goes ALL ways. I know! Wait, no I don't!!!!!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

So what do we think for the morning and for Monday


----------



## rjigto4oje

R&R Yard Design;1917897 said:


> So what do we think for the morning and for Monday


Probably 1 to 1.5 for tonight starting around 2am ish Monday 5 plus then cold


----------



## buildinon

Snow Plow vs SUV in Wauconda at Rte. 176 and Larkdale about 15 minutes ago...6 people injured. Not sure if it was a Muni, State or Private plow at this point. Just putting up the details that I know. Be safe out there, people don't watch out for us that is for sure.


----------



## snowish10

^ agreed be safe on them highways around idot plows. Not saying anything bad about Idot drives but I was coming home from joliet and almost got into a bad accident because of an idot plow driver swerved to avoid a car on the side of the road. I almost wrecked my 7.3. Thank god I looked over at the truck.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

So any things going on out there


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1918008 said:


> So any things going on out there


Nope can you say BUST..AGAIN.SAY IT REAL FAST FAST TEN TIMES .SOUNDS BETTER.... GOING BACK To BED


----------



## mikeitu7

Dusting out in Palos going out to salt my zero tolerance


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Well its snowing like hell roads are covered all in 20 mins but it looks like it's done


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

If this is a bust I love busts. Pushed 3 churches already, have 3 more to go. Plus full salt run!


----------



## dieselss

Barely covered here


----------



## mikeplowman

3/4" to 1" in wheeling


----------



## rjigto4oje

pushing in Palos


----------



## JDosch

About an inch or so in Joliet.


----------



## condo plow

About 1/2 inch at midway airport


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1918024 said:


> If this is a bust I love busts. Pushed 3 churches already, have 3 more to go. Plus full salt run!


Ya ha wtf looked outside nothing but a dusting started my truck went out and bam fringing snow coming down about 1 inch of slop


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Round 2 is just about.


----------



## dieselss

Round two....never really had a round one


----------



## rjigto4oje

A little more north and west gota love 1 inch stops


----------



## SnowMatt13

Every bit of 3" here at the border.


----------



## GSShelper

Snow blower started+, Plow hooked up+ 1 inch of snow on the ground here in Hammond, nothing but the wait...for THE CALL....LOL have fun guys!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wrapping up. Easy 8


----------



## GSShelper

looks like im going out at 4pm woot woot! gunna put some scratches on that new plow!


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks almost forgot


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Let's go sleep....1am comes early.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Clean ups or work more snow comming please let us know lake affect? Wait i though I was the only one who screwed up hours


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Screw it. I'm back out already


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1918634 said:


> Screw it. I'm back out already


Don't forget the spare tire.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'm all out of spares. I'll ride the rim


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1918634 said:


> Screw it. I'm back out already


I'm with ya, couldn't sleep. Time to scrape some frozen slush.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1918648 said:


> I'm all out of spares. I'll ride the rim


The Rim? Wasn't that the male strippers name at your shop party?


----------



## erkoehler

Got some time on the boss pushers, they did well and I am glad I added them this year.


----------



## Bartlett_2

I'm glad I wasn't the only one who went back out early... Better now then at 2am when it's supposed to be -4 with worse windchills. And the wife was complaining I haven't been bringing in any fun money this winter. Now she's complaining I've been out all weekend, go figure..


----------



## SullivanSeptic

hack I haven't seen my wife and kids in 4 days. I missed my girls swimming meet at Notre Dame


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Not much is scraping up. crap is froze solid


----------



## Cover Guy

SullivanSeptic;1918855 said:


> hack I haven't seen my wife and kids in 4 days. I missed my girls swimming meet at Notre Dame


And that's why I quite plowing this year


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1918855 said:


> I haven't seen my wife


thats why im always gone


----------



## JDosch

Mine is home sick with cold/flu.


----------



## Phil1747

What's everyone's thought of at what temp is it too cold to snow?


----------



## Midwest Pond

Phil1747;1919198 said:


> What's everyone's thought of at what temp is it too cold to snow?


never too cold


----------



## road2damascus

blowing snow blows....i went back out from 3:45-7am. I vividly remember colder mornings from last year....lots of them. Lots more blowing snow to come after this next one. 

Looks like it starts, up here, at 8pm and ends around 3 am. 2-5" 

What's everyone else heard


----------



## dieselss

Gunna be a longgggg event then


----------



## road2damascus

Phil1747;1919198 said:


> What's everyone's thought of at what temp is it too cold to snow?


Antarctic still gets snow. Coldest place on earth.


----------



## SnowMatt13

2 maybe 3 at border
4-5 city
5+ south and west


----------



## Mark13

Just about the last thing I planned on at 4 this morning. Glad I was in a parking lot plowing when it happened. Should have stopped sooner though instead of driving all the way around the building to the side with the parking lot lights on to see what was going on.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark13;1919321 said:


> Just about the last thing I planned on at 4 this morning. Glad I was in a parking lot plowing when it happened. Should have stopped sooner though instead of driving all the way around the building to the side with the parking lot lights on to see what was going on.


Sully is not a very good role model.

Did you have a spare or did you put one of the rears on the front?


----------



## kevlars

Snowing like crazy out here on the west side...of the state!! They say up to an inch an hour, maybe 7" total!!

Kevlars


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Flurry here, there.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

kevlars;1919754 said:


> Snowing like crazy out here on the west side...of the state!! They say up to an inch an hour, maybe 7" total!!
> 
> Kevlars


Keep it. 1-2 is plenty!


----------



## kevlars

Pushin 2 Please;1919779 said:


> Keep it. 1-2 is plenty!


I couldn't agree more!! 3" would be enough to push everything.

Kevlars


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well I just watched a certain local news weather and all in the same 5 minute shpeel this person said 4 different amounts for same fringing area after show the map. Not to mention this morning another show has 2 different people on with in an hour or two apart and the each said total opposite forecast 1-3 first guy next one said 3-5 how the Frick can they both have that!!!!!!things then goes in to say 2-4 most likely UGH really


----------



## erkoehler

does anybody want a driveway in Inverness?


----------



## BIG NICKY

it just started here in crystal lake


----------



## road2damascus

Ending around 3am?


----------



## rjigto4oje

Started 15 minutes ago In oak lawn


----------



## JDosch

Started in Joliet.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Trying to sleep, can't with all this snow hitting the roof!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Cant sleep.... Going to start pushing


----------



## mikeplowman

stay safe gentlemen. watch out for handicap signs


----------



## 1olddogtwo

mikeplowman;1919976 said:


> stay safe gentlemen. watch out for handicap signs


Hahaha....its coming down at a good clip


----------



## BIG NICKY

mikeplowman;1919976 said:


> stay safe gentlemen. watch out for handicap signs


and people lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

How much do you guys have so far. The nice thing is its half over


----------



## BIG NICKY

R&R Yard Design;1919996 said:


> How much do you guys have so far. The nice thing is its half over


about 2 so far


----------



## mikeplowman

1.4039316" in wheeling


----------



## JDosch

About 2" in Joliet.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Enough to stack......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Y'all sleeping still?


----------



## dieselss

Nope........


----------



## rjigto4oje

Nope.......


----------



## Meezer

nope......


----------



## dieselss

Wiper blades are froze as usual, and guy called off.. more under the gun work for me. Oh yeah


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss;1920086 said:


> Wiper blades are froze as usual, and guy called off.. more under the gun work for me. Oh yeah


Bosch icon, Rain X bug juice awesome.I've had him three years, no problems with them not trying to be smart or anything


----------



## JDosch

I had a guy not even answer the phone.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm sorry I didn't know it was you what you want


----------



## mikeitu7

They must be tired of all the salting we have done. They need there sleep


----------



## JDosch

What's this word "sleep" you speak of?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

sleep is over ratedI have a conference call at 8 doctor at $10 conference call at 1


----------



## JDosch

I'm right there with ya.


----------



## dieselss

Sleep. Right...


----------



## dieselss

Had the icons....only lasted a year


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Thee lots. Waiting on sidewalk crews


----------



## Midwest Pond

Shout out to Mikeplowman from the group here...... my truck decided not to cooperate last night and he came to my assistance and helped get my route done.

Good guys in this group. Bailed my arse out.


----------



## JDosch

That's what its all about. Helping eachother out.


----------



## dieselss

Well that was fun....And people are asses when it snows


----------



## 1olddogtwo

my brand new plow suffered a catastrophic failure this morning, I'm so pissed off.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond;1920272 said:


> Shout out to Mikeplowman from the group here...... my truck decided not to cooperate last night and he came to my assistance and helped get my route done.
> 
> Good guys in this group. Bailed my arse out.


That sucks, hope nothing to $$$

Way to go Mike!


----------



## JDosch

What happened?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Glide stick became lose off the wing.


----------



## dieselss

Awww poor baby


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Shout out to Jose from Affordable Services for agreeing to take on 6 locations yesterday afternoon and then bailing out on me at 1 am. No wonder he's so affordable- he doesnt show up so you don't have to pay him!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm devastated over it


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1920324 said:


> I'm devastated over it


It's ok. Don't cry


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ready for next one.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

NW Snow Removal;1920323 said:


> Shout out to Jose from Affordable Services for agreeing to take on 6 locations yesterday afternoon and then bailing out on me at 1 am. No wonder he's so affordable- he doesnt show up so you don't have to pay him!


Oh that sucks. Did you even get a comical excuse?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1920324 said:


> I'm devastated over it


I broke one of the wings in the first 2 mins of dropping blade last night. Western wings blow!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1920413 said:


> I broke one of the wings in the first 2 mins of dropping blade last night. Western wings blow!


No way Jose.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yep, dropped blade and made a pass. I piped the curb right away and it broke. Stupid curb!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Stopped to get a bite for lunch and some a hole stole 2 blowers out of the truck. Such fun


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Also fired one of my subs last night. Good thing I figured out he was hammered drunk before we actually went plowing. So I'm looking for a new sub if anyone is looking for work?


----------



## Sawboy

SullivanSeptic;1920432 said:


> Also fired one of my subs last night. Good thing I figured out he was hammered drunk before we actually went plowing. So I'm looking for a new sub if anyone is looking for work?


I've got lots of hours to offer after I'm finished up with Mike.


----------



## dieselss

SullivanSeptic;1920432 said:


> Also fired one of my subs last night. Good thing I figured out he was hammered drunk before we actually went plowing. So I'm looking for a new sub if anyone is looking for work?


Are my windrows straight?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1920430 said:


> Yep, dropped blade and made a pass. I piped the curb right away and it broke. Stupid curb!


just left car wash, driving home I drilled a curb, bent the bottom pass side wings...thought blade was going jump out truck!!!!


----------



## giggity

oooops, damn semi trailer popped out of no where! ugggh


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^^^^^ Ouch, poor truck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

giggity;1920537 said:


> oooops, damn semi trailer popped out of no where! ugggh


Ouch is right.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

A little bondo and ur all good


----------



## SullivanSeptic

And I am ordering a set of Rigid D2's when I get home. I'm old, blind and sick of not being able to see. A brand new truck with window tints makes for a bad combo


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Funny you say that. I actually said to myself this morning, limo tint on all windows is to dark. Than I told myself, its worth it come spring time!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Lol, I had the same thought. But then would still get tints again. I can't drive normally without then anymore


----------



## DIRISHMAN

NW Snow Removal;1920323 said:


> Shout out to Jose from Affordable Services for agreeing to take on 6 locations yesterday afternoon and then bailing out on me at 1 am. No wonder he's so affordable- he doesnt show up so you don't have to pay him!


The OUTLAW JOSE WAILS...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1920618 said:


> Funny you say that. I actually said to myself this morning, limo tint on all windows is to dark. Than I told myself, its worth it come spring time!


Expecially for drinking beer on the way home and the cops are next to ya .....lol


----------



## giggity

SullivanSeptic;1920607 said:


> A little bondo and ur all good


Bondo and great stuff...time to trade it in


----------



## mikeplowman

giggity;1920537 said:


> oooops, damn semi trailer popped out of no where! ugggh


I told everyone to be safe out there.


----------



## mikeplowman

Midwest Pond;1920272 said:


> Shout out to Mikeplowman from the group here...... my truck decided not to cooperate last night and he came to my assistance and helped get my route done.
> 
> Good guys in this group. Bailed my arse out.


No problem Allen. I might be calling on you one day.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

mikeplowman;1919976 said:


> stay safe gentlemen. watch out for handicap signs





mikeplowman;1920661 said:


> I told everyone to be safe out there.


I listened


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1920465 said:


> just left car wash, driving home I drilled a curb, bent the bottom pass side wings...thought blade was going jump out truck!!!!


No you didn't. Bahahaha


----------



## captshawn

I heard someone else was sitting around the "camp fire" making smores this morning..Eric would you like to elaborate on this


----------



## giggity

When's the next one?? Looks lIke nothing in the forecast for the next 7 days...


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks next event info ??


----------



## Midwest Pond

i'll post my event again!!!! February 7th

Drink beer to help raise funds!!!

https://www.facebook.com/events/425472620941440/425653774256658/?notif_t=like

Last year we raised over $3000 in one day, enough to fund a well and bring clean water to a community of 1000 people.

..... and Go Hawks


----------



## dieselss

rjigto4oje;1920741 said:


> Let's go hawks next event info ??


What the hell just happened, 2 goals already. Dam


----------



## Midwest Pond

dieselss;1920751 said:


> What the hell just happened, 2 goals already. Dam


Corey Crawford


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Plows off. Gonna wait till Thursday or Friday to wash everything. Tomorrow might have a bite in the air!


----------



## Meezer

giggity;1920732 said:


> When's the next one?? Looks lIke nothing in the forecast for the next 7 days...


Tonight & into tomorrow, lake effect snow, calling for 4-8 inchespayup

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/michigan-city-in/46360/weather-forecast/332882


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss;1920751 said:


> What the hell just happened, 2 goals already. Dam


If he keeps playing like this he will get benched coach Q looked pissed


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1920770 said:


> Plows off. Gonna wait till Thursday or Friday to wash everything. Tomorrow might have a bite in the air!


Going out for more touch up.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1920770 said:


> Plows off. Gonna wait till Thursday or Friday to wash everything. Tomorrow might have a bite in the air!


No salt run Thursday.....??????


----------



## Bird21

Easy clean up tonight, chilly out here


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Fermanagh drifting down here


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1921031 said:


> No salt run Thursday.....??????


Yeah, maybe. Everything needs a bath!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oh i agree. My truck is nasty. And boy do i need that snow deflector installed. I don't think i windrowed anything, it all went up on my windshield!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Gotta drop the plow again.....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just ordered my Rigid D2's. They will be here Friday!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1921030 said:


> Going out for more touch up.....


Must be nice to be called out for touch ups? I guess you gotta know somebody.That's ok though I went and Worked for somebody else for clean ups...??????


----------



## dieselss

SullivanSeptic;1921240 said:


> Just ordered my Rigid D2's. They will be here Friday!


Where did you order them from?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Amazon prime. Cheaper then all other places. And free 2 day shipping.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1921256 said:


> Must be nice to be called out for touch ups? I guess you gotta know somebody.That's ok though I went and Worked for somebody else for clean ups...??????


HQ was 20 mins, little curb running.

I don't know anyone.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Btw, I saw your post about plow jumping up on ya. I hit a speed bump going 25mph also. Plow jumped up as high as the hood on me. scared the crap out of me. It only took me hitting the same bump 3 times before I slowed down a bit


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I wasnt plowing I was driving and caught like a boulder or something at the edge of someone's drive. I should slowly down and waited for the car pass in middle of road.


----------



## dieselss

SullivanSeptic;1921288 said:


> It only took me hitting the same bump 3 times before I slowed down a bit


Only 3 times huh.....


----------



## JDosch

Worst one I've encountered was I had a guy hit a manhole cover and send the framework through the blade.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1921209 said:


> Oh i agree. My truck is nasty. And boy do i need that snow deflector installed. I don't think i windrowed anything, it all went up on my windshield!


Well I know I gave you enuff material to make one. Sh!t, I gave you enuff to make two!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

JDosch;1921321 said:


> Worst one I've encountered was I had a guy hit a manhole cover and send the framework through the blade.


Ouch. I'd like to see pics of that!


----------



## JDosch

I actually still have the blade somewhere.


----------



## snowish10

Well that was a good storm the past few days- totaled up 20 hours.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1921320 said:


> Only 3 times huh.....


Then he wonders why wings don't stay on.Lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

He should have put boss wings on his plow


----------



## SullivanSeptic

dieselss;1921320 said:


> Only 3 times huh.....


I'm a big dumb animal. Takes me 3 times before I realize I should go about it differently. Lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1921508 said:


> He should have put boss wings on his plow


Without a doubt, a gooder wing!


----------



## resilient63

Special Weather Statement
Counties affected: Boone; Cook; De Kalb; DuPage; Grundy; Kane; Kankakee; Kendall; La Salle; Lake; Lee; McHenry; Ogle; Will; Winnebago

Expires 5:00 AM on Thursday, January 8th 2015

Special Weather Statement issued January 07 at 3:14PM CST by NWS Chicago

...LIGHT SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW DURING THE THURSDAY AFTERNOON AND
EVENING COMMUTE...
A CLIPPER SYSTEM WILL BRING A BRIEF SHOT OF LIGHT SNOW THURSDAY
AFTERNOON AND EVENING. SNOWFALL AMOUNTS MAY REACH 2 INCHES NEAR
THE WISCONSIN BORDER IN LAKE AND MCHENRY COUNTIES OF ILLINOIS...WITH AN
INCH POSSIBLE FROM CHICAGO NORTH...AND LIGHTER AMOUNTS SOUTH.
WHILE SNOWFALL AMOUNTS WILL BE RELATIVELY LIGHT...THIS SNOW WILL
FALL DURING THE EVENING COMMUTE THURSDAY. GUSTY WINDS DURING AND
AFTER THE SNOW WILL CREATE BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW WHICH WILL
REDUCE VISIBILITIES AND CREATE ADDITIONAL TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Where on the border are you from resilient? And yes looks like some more work tomorrow. Messy evening commute too.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

resilient63;1921799 said:


> Special Weather Statement
> Counties affected: Boone; Cook; De Kalb; DuPage; Grundy; Kane; Kankakee; Kendall; La Salle; Lake; Lee; McHenry; Ogle; Will; Winnebago
> 
> Expires 5:00 AM on Thursday, January 8th 2015
> 
> Special Weather Statement issued January 07 at 3:14PM CST by NWS Chicago
> 
> ...LIGHT SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW DURING THE THURSDAY AFTERNOON AND
> EVENING COMMUTE...
> A CLIPPER SYSTEM WILL BRING A BRIEF SHOT OF LIGHT SNOW THURSDAY
> AFTERNOON AND EVENING. SNOWFALL AMOUNTS MAY REACH 2 INCHES NEAR
> THE WISCONSIN BORDER IN LAKE AND MCHENRY COUNTIES OF ILLINOIS...WITH AN
> INCH POSSIBLE FROM CHICAGO NORTH...AND LIGHTER AMOUNTS SOUTH.
> WHILE SNOWFALL AMOUNTS WILL BE RELATIVELY LIGHT...THIS SNOW WILL
> FALL DURING THE EVENING COMMUTE THURSDAY. GUSTY WINDS DURING AND
> AFTER THE SNOW WILL CREATE BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW WHICH WILL
> REDUCE VISIBILITIES AND CREATE ADDITIONAL TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES.


. So they say their calling for snow Thurs, Mon, Weds...???? Who knows worry about it if and when....


----------



## 01PStroke

Checking in. Everyone having fun yet?


----------



## JDosch

Always having fun.


----------



## resilient63

SnowMatt13;1921819 said:


> Where on the border are you from resilient? And yes looks like some more work tomorrow. Messy evening commute too.


Lake Barrington.

Apparently talking about weather on here is frowned upon.


----------



## Mark13

SnowMatt13;1921819 said:


> Where on the border are you from resilient? And yes looks like some more work tomorrow. Messy evening commute too.


Looks like more $$$ for us Matt!



resilient63;1922006 said:


> Lake Barrington.
> 
> Apparently talking about weather on here is frowned upon.


You're kinda on the border.. of lake and mchenry county.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

resilient63;1922006 said:


> Lake Barrington.
> 
> Apparently talking about weather on here is frowned upon.


Why do u say that?


----------



## dieselss

SullivanSeptic;1922022 said:


> Why do u say that?


Cause he wants to talk about the weather 24/7 and well, we don't


----------



## buildinon

resilient63...you have to take 90% of things in here with a grain of salt, if you don't you will be madder than a cat in a room full of rocking chairs. 
See it's kind of like this...well over 90% of us in here have met each other through our meet ups that we do, or through one another. Or there's 5% that have that have been in the room for ever and know the others well enough to consider them a friend. There is another 4% that come in here from other parts of the country that some of us know and we b.s. with as well. Then there is that 1% of the new guys who show up every year, and don't understand the sense of humor in the room. You just have to let it roll. This room is kind of like Vegas, what happens here stays here and anything goes. 
So don't get mad, just stay involved and get to know a few people. Find your place in here as we all have and enjoy the show. Some days it can be rather amusing. A lot of days these guys in here will have your back at the drop of a dime in a storm, personal issue, vehicle or search for good wings and a cold beer


----------



## dieselss

See I would have said madder than a one legged man in an arse kicking content myself....Bahahaha


----------



## SnowMatt13

resilient....welcome!! You'll find that in that comedy hour goes well past it's time slot here.....it's good. Especially when you're on 4-5 hours of sleep in 2 days.
Mark.....good . December allowed all of my plows to collect dust which they only prefer doing in July.


----------



## Sawboy

resilient63;1922006 said:


> Lake Barrington.
> 
> Apparently talking about weather on here is frowned upon.


1-3" of panty bunching is expected 30 miles south of the IL/WI border. Additionally there is a 30% probability of tantrum, and forum bashing.

This has been an alert from the "Forum police service"


----------



## 1olddogtwo

resilient63;1922006 said:


> Lake Barrington.
> 
> Apparently talking about weather on here is frowned upon.


Some of us, like me have lost interest or don't have to time to get wrapped up in it. I'll be the first to admit I don't spend a 10th of my time any more like I used to.

Besides, most of us talk weather thru our text groups.

Anyways, I drove back to KC last night, have fun boys.


----------



## concreteguy

SullivanSeptic;1922022 said:


> Why do u say that?


 I'd imagine he comes onto this thread thinking it'll be about weather, considering the name. All that seems to be talked about is anything but weather, 90% of the time. Maybe the admin. should move the thread to Off Topic, just a thought. I guess if they did do that, nobody would get the in-site of the weather 10% of the time. Me, I'll take what weather outlook I can get, so keep doing what you're doing, but keep on throwing us a bone every so often


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1922176 said:


> Some of us, like me have lost interest or don't have to time to get wrapped up in it. I'll be the first to admit I don't spend a 10th of my time any more like I used to.
> 
> Besides, most of us talk weather thru our text groups.
> 
> Anyways, I drove back to KC last night, have fun boys.


Back to KC? Sweet, that means more snow. Now we just need to have an LED light install party, because I don't want to do mine.

(I mentioned snow, so its about weather...So relax)


----------



## dieselss

Man it's cold,,,,think it'll snow?

Led install? Are you buying the leds for all sulli?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1922052 said:


> See I would have said madder than a one legged man in an arse kicking content myself....Bahahaha


That's because you know that guy.Now see I would have said don't go away Mad...Just Go Away. ....bahahahaha


----------



## rjigto4oje

Snow,someone say snow I got an alert from 
The National plowsite chief 1to 3. 
Toby Keith - I Wanna Talk About Me:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I already bought the LED's. Still haven't installed the Feniex LEDs and now I have Rigid D2 back up lights to do. 

Oh yeah, I forgot, I'm doing this because they are saying there is a chance of snow this winter. It's cold out right now also. Weather!


----------



## 93chevy

I am somewhat North, I am near the Wabash River, I am south of the Snow Line, but we still get alot of snow, Staying busy so far, got my plow out and everything worked, little sluggish witht he cold but that goes with the territory, as long as it works


----------



## DIRISHMAN

93chevy;1922417 said:


> I am somewhat North, I am near the Wabash River, I am south of the Snow Line, but we still get alot of snow, Staying busy so far, got my plow out and everything worked, little sluggish witht he cold but that goes with the territory, as long as it works


Welcome and agreed as long as plow goes up and down left right all good .just stinks when ya push down then won't go back up lol


----------



## JDosch

Someone say wings and beer?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Wings and beer let do it


----------



## rjigto4oje

Changing a battery is sucked, bolts snapping due to the cold. Oh what fun wings and beer maybe, wings to fly south beer to keep my sanity


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Come on down its always fun


----------



## beneb

Currently witnessing some snow falling in Crete, IL. Don't think it will accumulate into anything.

Anybody know of a good place around NWI to get my truck and plow washed? Don't have a big heated shop to pull it in. Got to get that nasty salt off, but it's sooo cold I need to have some time to dry it.


----------



## resilient63

Snowing hard and blowing in Barrington


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Major weather update...it's cold and snowing.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Manitoba Mauler!!!!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

beneb;1922648 said:


> Currently witnessing some snow falling in Crete, IL. Don't think it will accumulate into anything.
> 
> Anybody know of a good place around NWI to get my truck and plow washed? Don't have a big heated shop to pull it in. Got to get that nasty salt off, but it's sooo cold I need to have some time to dry it.


I'll get you name later


----------



## plow3232

anyone selling salt for less than 150 per ton/yard close to O'hare airport.


----------



## kendog

russo in schiller park, I believe it is 120/ton


----------



## plow3232

kendog;1922833 said:


> russo in schiller park, I believe it is 120/ton


looking to buy one ton every snow fall tho. thanks


----------



## dieselss

Blowing like crazy here....I mean the wind and snow


----------



## Sawboy

Sun is beginning to set here


----------



## mikeplowman

noaa reported Mundelein 2.5" as of 4:40pm (a true weather posting)


----------



## dieselss

Why oh why can't people drive tonight


----------



## rjigto4oje

I did 4 tows since 3 pm to top it off i had a moron put diesel in a gas engine. Gota love fleet service. 1 guy got stuck and blew the tire off the rim. Driving to the road calls sucked idiots everywhere


----------



## Midwest Pond

....and Go Hawks


----------



## rjigto4oje

Midwest Pond;1923099 said:


> ....and Go Hawks


That's crazy I totally forgot about it thanks for the reminder whoo 2 zip


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Is it still snowing or just blowing around

And how much shall we get


----------



## dieselss

Blowing around. It's spotty


----------



## rjigto4oje

R&R Yard Design;1923120 said:


> Is it still snowing or just blowing around
> 
> And how much shall we get


around 2 inches at midway light fluff. The wipers will be in overtime tonight . The ratio is 18 to 1 as I'm told


----------



## R&R Yard Design

How much for everyone


----------



## JDosch

About an inch or so in Joliet. Blowing/Drifting.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

South of 80 is iffy. Nor th of 80 we are full push. In Burbank now. Got 2" here. Drifting spots in lot with 4-6, but just spotty


----------



## Midwest Pond

Everyone asleep still?

no destruction stories? no pictures of carnage?

I for one am disappointed


----------



## JDosch

Nope. Wide awake and working. No stories to tell. Boring night.


----------



## dieselss

Same. Boring night. Only a few hours of plowing for me. Needed the beauty sleep


----------



## dheavychevy38

Anyone have a old conventional blade they are looken to part with for a decent price ??


----------



## rjigto4oje

Wide awake.next event sunday night ????
If it tracks a little bit north couple of inches


----------



## rjigto4oje

Wide awake.next event sunday night ????
If it tracks a little bit north couple of inches


----------



## birchwood

dheavychevy38;1923455 said:


> Anyone have a old conventional blade they are looken to part with for a decent price ??


I have a conventional blade either 7.5 or 8 not sure. Make an offer. 708-567-0527


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Brown santa showed up today! It's better then xmas.


----------



## dieselss

SullivanSeptic;1923729 said:


> Brown santa showed up today! It's better then xmas.


That's just wrong you know that right.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Brown santa, as in UPS man delivered my rigid lights. He's the brown santa.


----------



## clncut

dieselss;1923769 said:


> That's just wrong you know that right.


That's funny!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1923793 said:


> Brown santa, as in UPS man delivered my rigid lights. He's the brown santa.


Never mind the new lights better get new tires for the truck.....lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Mine are getting bad. But I need more th e that. New trans in dump. It took a crap last night. Along with salter on it. Pusher tore the rubber edge off. Gas motor on vbox is about to go. Leaking oil everywhere. Oh such fun


----------



## dieselss

Try duct tape to hold off the oil leak?


----------



## dieselss

Sorry to hear tho sulli....not sounding like a good start


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Meh, what can you do. Stuff breaks when it gets used.


----------



## rjigto4oje

SullivanSeptic;1923859 said:


> Meh, what can you do. Stuff breaks when it gets used.


That sucks i use a guy in Lansing and Kankakee for trans work


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks! !!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1923855 said:


> Try duct tape to hold off the oil leak?


JB weld and super glue then the Duct tape lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1923856 said:


> Sorry to hear tho sulli....not sounding like a good start


Sully words are if stuffs not breaking it your not working it hard enough


----------



## JustJeff

Heading into the City to plow last night. Got on the tollway in Gurnee. About two miles later a tractor trailer jack knifes in front of me. Tractor barely goes in the ditch on the right hand side, trailer spans across the three right hand lanes at a perfect 90 degree angle. I was in the second to right lane. Hit the brakes and nothing. Must have been black ice. I was a good ways behind the truck, so there was a distance between us. I keep pumping the brakes but am not slowing down enough. I said f*** it and dropped the blade at about 50 MPH. It slowed me down enough to stop three feet short of the trailer. My ass is still puckered up.


----------



## buildinon

^^^^ man that is no fun. Glad all is alright, and hope you had some paper towels in your truck for the clean up and extra change of clothes


----------



## Midwest Pond

Driving my son to school yesterday and hit black ice, anti lock brakes wouldn't engage because of the slide. The two cars in front of me hit, I drove off the road down into a ditch and just gunned in and drove through the ditch and came out the other side of the accident and up back onto the road.

My son was smiling..."Good job Dad"....... I was shaking.

After I dropped him off, the accident had moved to the side, and I was about to turn back onto the same road, the same intersection, and a car comes spinning past me and slammed into a light post right in front of me. I just drove right home and sat on my couch for awhile.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I've had to drop my blade to slow down many times. I've done it going 65mph before. Ive also done in as i steered into the ditch to avoid cars. The plow is worth nothing. If it saves you or slows you down, do it. Hug and kiss your kids today and thank god everyone is ok.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Had that situation while driving for IDOT. Night time salting.Going north on Harlem just passing 151st street going into the S curve thru forest preserve to 143rd street. Car slides thru intersection spinning sideways.I hit the brakes in my truck with 15 ton of salt start sliding can't stop drop my 13ft plow miss the car and end up facing west on 143rd Street East side of Harlem. Shaking my head berthing heavy.when I look up see another car sliding west bound on 143rd hitting the other car...ugh


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I've been having this recurring nightmare about sully slamming a curb with my old plow and tearing the wings off.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1924211 said:


> I've been having this recurring nightmare about sully slamming a curb with my old plow and tearing the wings off.


Yep, just a dream. Go back to bed


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Who's got a good trans guy on the south side. Closer to New Lenox the better. Ready.....go!


----------



## swtiih

What weather apps do you guys like using that are somewhat accurate.


----------



## dieselss

SullivanSeptic;1924304 said:


> Who's got a good trans guy on the south side. Closer to New Lenox the better. Ready.....go!


Got a good guy by me, betting it's to far tho


----------



## SullivanSeptic

dieselss;1924307 said:


> Got a good guy by me, betting it's to far tho


Probably too far


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Billy Gibson in Steger does mine. And does the drag car


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

At it again tomorrow evening / night!


----------



## rjigto4oje

SullivanSeptic;1924304 said:


> Who's got a good trans guy on the south side. Closer to New Lenox the better. Ready.....go!


Trans pro in Lansing or shift right in Kankakee . I've used both quality work


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1924540 said:


> At it again tomorrow evening / night!


Care to elaborate a bit on that?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1924563 said:


> Care to elaborate a bit on that?


You look to be in the clear as of now. Chicago south is favored.


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1924574 said:


> You look to be in the clear as of now. Chicago south is favored.


Still repairing from the last round. The to do list is quite large!


----------



## road2damascus

Pushin 2 Please;1924574 said:


> You look to be in the clear as of now. Chicago south is favored.


Shift north! Shift north!


----------



## dieselss

Yes, shift north shift north


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;1924608 said:


> Yes, shift north shift north


Need a rest? I finally slept last night. Been a while since I had more than 4 hrs at once.


----------



## snowish10

the snow better hit between i55 and 290. move north!


----------



## road2damascus

I'm getting a 70% chance on noaa for snow Sunday night up here in northbrook


----------



## rjigto4oje

Agreed let it snow. Just got a notification 1 to 3


----------



## snowish10

Does anyone who uses liquid dieicer know where I could buy any that is grass and concrete friendly around 294 and 290


----------



## road2damascus

...another round of snow expected late sunday through sunday night...

Snow is expected to develop from south to north across the area
by late sunday afternoon. Periods of snow are then expected to
continue sunday evening, before gradually tapering off from
northwest to southeast by early monday morning. Generally, it
appears that total snow accumulations will range from 1 to 3
inches, especially along and south of a line from near highland
park illinois through elgin and to near amboy illinois, with
lighter amounts north. However, the possibility also exists for
some heavier bands of snow, which could lead to some locally
higher snow amounts up to around 4 inches. As a result, travel
could become hazardous across the area by early sunday evening
with the possibility of significantly reduced visibilities and
snow covered roads.


----------



## JDosch

SullivanSeptic;1924304 said:


> Who's got a good trans guy on the south side. Closer to New Lenox the better. Ready.....go!


I do. Atomic Transmission in Villa Park. A little bit of a ride, but well worth it. Builds all my transmissions. Also will build for plowing. What trans is it?


----------



## snowish10

JDosch;1924635 said:


> I do. Atomic Transmission in Villa Park. A little bit of a ride, but well worth it. Builds all my transmissions. Also will build for plowing. What trans is it?


X2 on atomic, I had mine done there, he built me a custom converter.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

4l80 from a 1999 gmc


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The Chevy/GMC part was a given.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Debating if I should return. I have a 4in Min.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

You know I hate you


----------



## 1olddogtwo

What......

I was referring to the fact ur snow fleet is all GM except for the wing twister......



I'm still feeling the love anyways.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

The wing twister is pretty nice. Juts mounted my feniex cannons in the reverse lights. Just need to finish wiring then uo. Then on to wiring the Rigid spots next


----------



## resilient63

road2damascus;1924630 said:


> ...another round of snow expected late sunday through sunday night...
> 
> Snow is expected to develop from south to north across the area
> by late sunday afternoon. Periods of snow are then expected to
> continue sunday evening, before gradually tapering off from
> northwest to southeast by early monday morning. Generally, it
> appears that total snow accumulations will range from 1 to 3
> inches, especially along and south of a line from near highland
> park illinois through elgin and to near amboy illinois, with
> lighter amounts north. However, the possibility also exists for
> some heavier bands of snow, which could lead to some locally
> higher snow amounts up to around 4 inches. As a result, travel
> could become hazardous across the area by early sunday evening
> with the possibility of significantly reduced visibilities and
> snow covered roads.


Yepper.................


----------



## DIRISHMAN

62 and oak park ave turbo Terry Trans build custom Trans good guy been building and redoing Trans since the 70s


----------



## JDosch

DIRISHMAN;1924728 said:


> 62 and oak park ave turbo Terry Trans build custom Trans good guy been building and redoing Trans since the 70s


That would have been my second recommendation. Turbo Terry transmissions are very well built to withstand extreme use. Both he and Atomic do custom plow truck builds.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Gibson did my 4l80e in the 2500 for 1600 total rebuild with heavy plow and towing parts. Done in one day best guys ever


----------



## Midwest Pond

latest NAM run has the track further north..... we may all be in on this now


----------



## rjigto4oje

What a night spent a few hours in the E.R
The wife and I were watching tv around 10. The wife say honey it looks smokey outside
Go check it out. I put on my shoes grab keys and cell phone. As son as I walk out the door I hear a woman screaming my house is on fire and my kids are in there I ran into the house and thank God I found them in a corner bedroom 2 min later they would have not made it. I'm just glad I was at the right place at the right time all of the kids were under the age of 5.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Holt crap. So this was neighbors house?


----------



## dieselss

Dammmmm. Super man. You definitely get an atta boy pat on the back for that!


----------



## rjigto4oje

Yeah 2 house away. Just glad I knew what to due. I didn't have time to think when you hear kids involved you forget about everything else. And your instinct take over a little smoke in the lungs. I'm just glad the kids are ok


----------



## 1olddogtwo

My neighbors house is always smoking


----------



## erkoehler

So what's the update on tonights storm?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dieselss;1925140 said:


> Dammmmm. Super man. You definitely get an atta boy pat on the back for that!


Agreed. 


erkoehler;1925193 said:


> So what's the update on tonights storm?


Storm? No "storm" anytime soon for us.


----------



## Phil1747

rjigto4oje;1925135 said:


> What a night spent a few hours in the E.R
> The wife and I were watching tv around 10. The wife say honey it looks smokey outside
> Go check it out. I put on my shoes grab keys and cell phone. As son as I walk out the door I hear a woman screaming my house is on fire and my kids are in there I ran into the house and thank God I found them in a corner bedroom 2 min later they would have not made it. I'm just glad I was at the right place at the right time all of the kids were under the age of 5.


Nice Job its the things like that, that make everything else seem like a walk in the park, snow in the am saving lives in the pm. Nice job again on the saves


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1925187 said:


> My neighbors house is always smoking


I'm sure they hate you in the winter. Butt love you in the summer with all of that skeeter dope. Fyi bug spray


----------



## elitelawnteam1

erkoehler;1925193 said:


> So what's the update on tonights storm?


I'm still hearing a dusting-2" for Lake Zurich area, I may get to go out tonight, just have to wait and see.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

elitelawnteam1;1925255 said:


> I'm still hearing a dusting-2" for Lake Zurich area, I may get to go out tonight, just have to wait and see.


So how's the gig going?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Snowing here in the ghetto known as New Lenox!


----------



## dieselss

Just started here. Flurries


----------



## JDosch

Snowing in Joliet


----------



## Phil1747

clear skies in Grayslake


----------



## snowish10

nothing in westchester yet.


----------



## AEI

JDosch;1924635 said:


> I do. Atomic Transmission in Villa Park. A little bit of a ride, but well worth it. Builds all my transmissions. Also will build for plowing. What trans is it?[/QUOTe
> 
> Honest shop, good work and decent prices. Had a few rebuilds on different plow trucks there.


----------



## dheavychevy38

Snowing good in crystal lake


----------



## dieselss

Thinking it's over for me....yeah

Go Colts! Yes


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks. Hitting the 1 stop around 10ish should end up with 1.5


----------



## birchwood

What does everyone have. It looks like we just missed it here in Will County. It spears to have gone north. We have a 1/4 inch here. Thoughts on what's to come.


----------



## elitelawnteam1

1olddogtwo;1925379 said:


> So how's the gig going?


Going great! People weren't showing up to their sites the first event I worked on 4 other sites. I'm taking my class c test Tuesday because there's a need for a full time salt truck driver. I was shocked at how many people don't show up, but I've been told it happens every year.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Not much for us the band went north by 50 miles


----------



## rjigto4oje

1 inch of snow burbank /oak lawn


----------



## Midwest Pond

Hey guys, I posted this before, but in 4 weeks I'll be having a fundraiser at a brewery in Mundelein on Saturday Feb. 7th.

Come on by, and help raise funds by drinking beer..... I know it sounds difficult, but we raised $3000 last time we had this event. 50% of the proceeds at the bar goes toward our fundraising and a well was funded bringing water to a community of 1000 people.

Hope to see some of you guys there..... I'll be the one talking about the need for water in the world. 

https://www.facebook.com/events/425472620941440/425653774256658/?notif_t=like

.....and go Hawks!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Got a dusting here in Tinley Park and I mean a dusting literally looks like someone spilled powder sugar all over that's about it and don't look like any more..oh yeah


----------



## dieselss

Ok,,,don't sneeze Dennis, you'll blow away the proof


----------



## elitelawnteam1

2" in Lake Zurich, still coming down at a decent pace. Probably will start pushing when the snow ends, haven't gotten "the call" yet


----------



## condo plow

About an 1 inch at. Midway airport


----------



## 1olddogtwo

elitelawnteam1;1925838 said:


> 2" in Lake Zurich, still coming down at a decent pace. Probably will start pushing when the snow ends, haven't gotten "the call" yet


its sunday night.....


----------



## road2damascus

Looks like the heavy band is running right over my accounts

It is Sunday and we are waiting till midnight.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Looks like the "heavier" stuff is north of midway. And I use the term "heavier" as lightly as possible.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

NWS just updated snow map


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Your good.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm glad I stay in KC, I had to be back here Tuesday


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1925912 said:


> Your good.


sad looking til the 20th-21st.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1925915 said:


> sad looking til the 20th-21st.


Don't LIKE this


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1925915 said:


> sad looking til the 20th-21st.


That's fine by me


----------



## rjigto4oje

Snowing hard again. Burbank /oak lawn


----------



## 1olddogtwo

buffalo grove has 3 inches,


----------



## dheavychevy38

As long as there is no snow friday im good. Ill be at the hawks game.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Friday......


----------



## mikeplowman

Where u find that information from?


1olddogtwo;1925943 said:


> buffalo grove has 3 inches,


----------



## giggity

Im in carol stream, just over 3 inches.. Nice little surprise, but im ready for a break!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

mikeplowman;1925961 said:


> Where u find that information from?


route foreman claims that.


----------



## rjigto4oje

dheavychevy38;1925952 said:


> As long as there is no snow friday im good. Ill be at the hawks game.


I'm going next sunday hopefully for both of us


----------



## 1olddogtwo

21st showing almost inch of moisture, heavy wet snow. Its 10 days out, sun and 80 is also a shot.


----------



## Midwest Pond

about 1 - 1 1/4 in mundelein


----------



## mikeplowman

2.25" in wheeling
1.5" in hawthorn woods


----------



## mikeplowman

2.5 in deerfield


----------



## Phil1747

1olddogtwo;1925978 said:


> 21st showing almost inch of moisture, heavy wet snow. Its 10 days out, sun and 80 is also a shot.


My money is on 70 and sunny with clear blue skies. I am just hoping to get to the boat show this week.


----------



## dheavychevy38

Dundee had a solid 2"


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Salt run down here. .5 to .75 at most


----------



## 1olddogtwo

wow that was a good night's sleep


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Full push is just about done. Than bedtime!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Doing my last little lot now. Then bed.


----------



## JDosch

No sleep here. Time for work.


----------



## erkoehler

Headed to setup boat show, we got a full push last night


----------



## dheavychevy38

Hitten the boat show sunday woot woot.


----------



## Sawboy

Bed time...


----------



## rjigto4oje

Good morning 3/4 Of a push. As I posted yesterday about helping a neighbor in need here's the link. I'm not looking for anything. I did what I think was just out of instinct. And I am glad I was able to help.
http://www.burbankbeat.net/news/alert-neighbor-helps-save-children-from-burbank-house-fire


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^^^ That's awesome.


----------



## JDosch

That is awesome! Good Job!


----------



## condo plow

*Makes me wonder*

What's wrong with this snow plowed? They stacked snow into the handicapped parking and against the building. Also the main entrance is about 15 to the right.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

condo plow;1926467 said:


> What's wrong with this snow plowed? They stacked snow into the handicapped parking and against the building. Also the main entrance is about 15 to the right.


Looks like every other lot I see. That's the norm now


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

What a joke.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oh, so now I am a joke?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1926484 said:


> Oh, so now I am a joke?


Hehehe

Xoxoxo


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Snowing like crazy in oak forest.


----------



## dheavychevy38

Its funny i was thinken whats wrong with people now a days. The lot i do is surounded by 4 other lots. Those guys push half there snow in my lot then leave.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'd push it right back. Wait, I have.


----------



## condo plow

I walked in asked for the manager ask if he was happy with his current snow Plower he said yes. I asked him has he seen his lot lately. He went outside said what's wrong. I had to show him what's wrong. Then he realized what I was talking about. I handed him my card. Why can't I find customers like this dip ****, where I can do what I want


----------



## birchwood

We lost an account this year because Tovar did the same crap, they piled snow on our account and blocked my customers loading dock. We ended up moving the snow after Tovar told me I could hire them to move it when I complained.


----------



## clncut

condo plow;1926467 said:


> What's wrong with this snow plowed? They stacked snow into the handicapped parking and against the building. Also the main entrance is about 15 to the right.


 Wow......what ever happened to common sense??


----------



## dheavychevy38

clncut;1926675 said:


> Wow......what ever happened to common sense??


Theres doesnt seem to be a whole lot this year.


----------



## dheavychevy38

Im shocked tovar did that. When i worked for the
They where very very admin about keeping what sniw was on you lot contained on it.


----------



## Sawboy

dheavychevy38;1926687 said:


> Im shocked tovar did that. When i worked for the
> They where very very admin about keeping what sniw was on you lot contained on it.


Agreed, working with Tovar, I know that they check all their sites to make sure that stuff like that doesn't happen.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

birchwood;1926668 said:


> We lost an account this year because Tovar did the same crap, they piled snow on our account and blocked my customers loading dock. We ended up moving the snow after Tovar told me I could hire them to move it when I complained.


I would of told them sure. Please do it. Then don't pay them for it


----------



## birchwood

Sawboy;1926730 said:


> Agreed, working with Tovar, I know that they check all their sites to make sure that stuff like that doesn't happen.


Let me reword that, the snow was pilled on a common drive but in the course of last season grew so large it blocked our customers dock. It was a sub that plowed it and had nothing but problems with them since we've had it.


----------



## birchwood

SullivanSeptic;1926736 said:


> I would of told them sure. Please do it. Then don't pay them for it


I really wish I would have thought of that. They pissed me off so much with that response. Wtf why would I hire you.


----------



## dheavychevy38

Ya thats messed up.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Actually I got a random call from Tovar the other day. Asking for 6-7 trucks for the season. They said, "we pay very well and very often". Hahaha, nice try!


----------



## Phil1747

I really don't like to talk bad about people but... when looking for a new wet saw i think i found the guy who plowed that family dollar. good for a laugh 
http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/for/4840879993.html


----------



## Meezer

Phil1747;1926875 said:


> I really don't like to talk bad about people but... when looking for a new wet saw i think i found the guy who plowed that family dollar. good for a laugh
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/for/4840879993.html


Guess Ole Jesus will need to update his ad to include snow removal....:laughing:


----------



## erkoehler

getting a couple of good bands of lake effect up here in Wauconda, Lake Zurich, Palatine.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So who in the area is using liquid for salt? I have been wanting to try it and I have questions. I want someone that knows this stuff. Knows rock salt vs liquid very well. I am tempted to up fit my pickup with a set up and try it. I just need an education on it first. Like everything, unless I know a ton about it, I wont do it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1927468 said:


> So who in the area is using liquid for salt? I have been wanting to try it and I have questions. I want someone that knows this stuff. Knows rock salt vs liquid very well. I am tempted to up fit my pickup with a set up and try it. I just need an education on it first. Like everything, unless I know a ton about it, I wont do it.


Well salt is sold by the ton so I guess you know a lot about it

XOXOXOXOXOXO


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I knew I should have prefaced that with, "excluding comments from the peanut gallery."


----------



## dieselss

Like getting schooled from a guy that can break a plow in half like that...snap..

Hehe


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Who breaks plows? Mine works. How's yours Patrick???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1927517 said:


> Like getting schooled from a guy that can break a plow in half like that...snap..
> 
> Hehe


Hahahahhahahha.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1927518 said:


> Who breaks plows? Mine works. How's yours Patrick???


Ordered some buffalo sauce for the wing.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Maybe I will. What's it to ya there, Mr. Jazz hands


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1927535 said:


> Ordered some buffalo sauce for the wing.


I'll take triple atomic for mine plz.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1927538 said:


> Maybe I will. What's it to ya there, Mr. Jazz hands


Seen this guy hanging out......


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1927535 said:


> Ordered some buffalo sauce for the wing.


wings and barbecue sauce sounds Good


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1927518 said:


> Who breaks plows? Mine works. How's yours Patrick???


Hey just because he painted a frown face on don't make him all bad...


----------



## Bird21

Thoughts on the 20-22 time frame ?? Could be a big one?!?!!?!?!

ready for the next one


----------



## SnowMatt13

Like the big one on xmas eve....
Check back on the 19th. 48 hours and under is when I start paying attention to a forecast.


----------



## rjigto4oje

SnowMatt13;1927643 said:


> Like the big one on xmas eve....
> Check back on the 19th. 48 hours and under is when I start paying attention to a forecast.


agreed, anything can happen by then too early to tell


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Bird21;1927599 said:


> Thoughts on the 20-22 time frame ?? Could be a big one?!?!!?!?!
> 
> ready for the next one


Typical going going going. ...She Gone


----------



## Mike_PS

hey fellas, I just wanted to pop in real quick to post a quick reminder.

we know this thread has become just as much a networking thread as it has a weather thread, however, if we could at least "try" to keep it on topic, that would be appreciated. the occasional off topic post/discussion is fine, but keeping to networking and weather would be better Thumbs Up

thanks all


----------



## Midwest Pond

its cold out


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Midwest Pond;1927906 said:


> its cold out


Think it supposed snow Sunday look like lake effect


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Was it the old guy that put it over the edge? It was, wasn't it? He needs a new hobby anyway. Too much time on his hands. I'll have a talk with him.

Now that being said, I am looking forward to a little break in the weather here. Too many things to fix. Once Im done fixing, it can snow again


----------



## mikeplowman

Haha....you guys got told on.


It is cold out (weather related)


----------



## DIRISHMAN

mikeplowman;1927962 said:


> Haha....you guys got told on.
> 
> It is cold out (weather related)


Won't be the first time most likely the last either.unfortunately goes on every season.guys get PO,d bing no snow nothing to plow or salt so then the bashing an stupidity start and then wella and yes mike it is cold outside and Snow possible on Sunday. ...So Sully you got a few days


----------



## Sawboy

It's cold, and not snowing. It's also dark. Please don't snitch again......its weather related.


----------



## Sawboy

Oh yeah. In Westchester, not sure about other locales.


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1928092 said:


> Oh yeah. In Westchester, not sure about other locales.


8 degrees....still waiting on snow.


----------



## dieselss

road2damascus;1928194 said:


> 8 degrees....still waiting on snow.


Your gunna be waiting along time....
It's cold in.nwi


----------



## Meezer

-4 degrees & snow will start in 95 minutes

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/chesterton-in/46304/weather-forecast/332975


----------



## Midwest Pond

Only weather..... no more of your "pulling people from a fire" sorta thing

unacceptable I tell you


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;1928197 said:


> Your gunna be waiting along time....
> It's cold in.nwi


Still waiting. ..16degrees now.


----------



## Sawboy

Cold and sunny. Wipers on minivan are not working. Good thing I don't plow with it.


----------



## mikeplowman

Your picture made it on Russo's Facebook page


condo plow;1926467 said:


> What's wrong with this snow plowed? They stacked snow into the handicapped parking and against the building. Also the main entrance is about 15 to the right.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Midwest Pond;1928351 said:


> Only weather..... no more of your "pulling people from a fire" sorta thing
> 
> unacceptable I tell you


I guess i forgot to mention it was cold out and really. Were should I have put it. Wait I know we're I'll put it. If that's what got us in trouble tell them to p.m me or move the thread


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bird21;1927599 said:


> Thoughts on the 20-22 time frame ?? Could be a big one?!?!!?!?!
> 
> ready for the next one





SnowMatt13;1927643 said:


> Like the big one on xmas eve....
> Check back on the 19th. 48 hours and under is when I start paying attention to a forecast.


next week....ah, next week...."looking, watching" a couple/three events. one is a clipper, another storm and something else. Its far out their in time and things WILL change 10 ways til Sunday.


----------



## rjigto4oje

rjigto4oje;1928497 said:


> I guess i forgot to mention it was cold out and really. Were should I have put it. Wait I know we're I'll put it. If that's what got us in trouble tell them to p.m me or move the thread


That's crazy we need a venting thread I guess. That's not what I wrote. Wait this will get edited or deleted


----------



## Midwest Pond

I guess the sarcasm was lost.....

no worries here....... see what happens when it doesn't snow


----------



## Mike_PS

jeez guys, I was just making a simple statement/request and it wasn't anything or anyone in particular...I did edit your post as there's no need to drop f bombs if/when you're venting :waving:


----------



## rjigto4oje

Its going to get warmer here. No worries here either. Then it will get cold and snow again 


Tags. Cold snowplowing snow trucks bull blank cause that politically correct


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Tuesday /, something brewing? Hoping to get truck back from trans shop on Monday, but it may he tuesday. So as usual, I'm cutting it close. Oh and my wing will be good as new by friday. Woot woot. Bring on the snow so I can break it again


----------



## dieselss

Tuesday has light snow predictions


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I really shouldn't post this yet


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Your battery is low


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Good call using back up


----------



## Midwest Pond

saw those same numbers about 3 days ago..... then they disappeared, now they are back.....

i'm hoping though..... the 21st through 27th some where is getting 1+ inches of moisture


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Little dry yesterday.....


----------



## rjigto4oje

Dryer tomorrow. And really Oprah lied


----------



## road2damascus

Saturday night, slight chance of snow


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Better not. I will be in Indianapolis


----------



## dieselss

Anyone hear from hammy?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1929522 said:


> Anyone hear from hammy?


Yep got a new number.want it?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

dieselss;1929522 said:


> Anyone hear from hammy?


Yeah, lives about 2 miles from me. I see him every now and then. He's out of plowing as of now


----------



## dieselss

Really. Out of plowing....dam.... I saw a badger trk and I got a warm and fuzzy


----------



## SullivanSeptic

He left Badger also


----------



## DIRISHMAN

He now works for Powers Construction high rise building in the city amongst other thing but mainly high rise.I did concrete for them


----------



## dieselss

Dam I'm outta the loop.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1929551 said:


> Dam I'm outta the loop.


it's that Indiana water


----------



## dieselss

Gotta be. Dang.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1929561 said:


> Gotta be. Dang.


Or that Indiana Hippie stuff...bahahahaha oh ya is it going to snow


----------



## resilient63

road2damascus;1929514 said:


> Saturday night, slight chance of snow


I assume Lake and McHenry?


----------



## road2damascus

resilient63;1929840 said:


> I assume Lake and McHenry?


Noaa. Says 20% chance in northbrook, il. Yet temps will be high, like 36!


----------



## rjigto4oje

It's too warm out took the plows off,gave trucks a bath. Hopefully snow soon. I can't get use to having an extra 4 feet of room to get around the truck felt naked


----------



## Phil1747

Sully you ever find anything out about that loader?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Phil1747;1930005 said:


> Sully you ever find anything out about that loader?


Nope. It's long gone. Just waiting on insurance. I gotta Fina a new machine now. Looking at an excavator instead this time. But also want to upgrade my trailer to a 20 ton air brake or a triple axle. Just gotta find something reasonable for a trailer then machine


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hmmm here you guys go.


----------



## road2damascus

Snow shouldn't melt in January. Just sayin'


----------



## dieselss

road2damascus;1930500 said:


> Snow shouldn't melt in January. Just sayin'


Even with salt, or calcium chloride?


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;1930507 said:


> Even with salt, or calcium chloride?


Not weather related. Please see ice management thread : ) hahaha


----------



## dieselss

road2damascus;1930511 said:


> Not weather related. Please see ice management thread : ) hahaha


A tear, actually a tear an food flying outta my mouth on that one......


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;1930514 said:


> A tear, actually a tear an food flying outta my mouth on that one......


Good stuff!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1930514 said:


> A tear, actually a tear an food flying outta my mouth on that one......


Priceless bahahahaha oh ya sorry when will it snow next.


----------



## giggity

What's are the snow systems looking like next week?


----------



## JDosch

Next "expected" snow is Tuesday.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Before I forget, Happy MLK Day Monday guys! 

Nothing looking plowable soon guys. Sorry.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I will say, it's gonna get cold.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yes HAPPY MLF DAY TO YOU ALL. 
And oh baby its cold outside?.Single digits Ron?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Did you just say happy MILF day?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=lot&storyid=99764&source=2


----------



## 1olddogtwo

sullivanseptic;1931184 said:


> did you just say happy milf day?


x2..........


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1931251 said:


> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=lot&storyid=99764&source=2


Hey KC nice of ya to check in.that's really sad to see. That's when things were GOODER


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Remember this ?


----------



## dieselss

We're you out in that "snow" Dennis? 
Weather word added


----------



## rjigto4oje

Man its cold. Of course in the United center. lets go hawks


----------



## dieselss

rjigto4oje;1931510 said:


> Man its cold. Of course in the United center. lets go hawks


Have fun man...pics of the ice crew or you were never there!


----------



## rjigto4oje

Well do


----------



## dieselss

My buddies there to, season ticket holder.

Where did the Seahawks just come from?


----------



## rjigto4oje

Shovelers any one


----------



## rjigto4oje

The shovel crew


----------



## dieselss

Sure?.....


----------



## rjigto4oje

Really......


----------



## dieselss

Nice......


----------



## Midwest Pond

rjigto4oje;1931510 said:


> Man its cold. Of course in the United center. lets go hawks


Wish they would have showed up for you.:realmad:


----------



## rjigto4oje

I was a good time anyway, hanging out with the family


----------



## snowish10

I dont know if this is a good price but I found this wideout on craigslist

http://racine.craigslist.org/for/4845691920.html


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Looks like it's in decent shape. That price is decent. A little high IMO.


----------



## dieselss

SullivanSeptic;1932373 said:


> Looks like it's in decent shape. That price is decent. A little high IMO.


Little high b/c it's still straight


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah, I prefer mine with a few bends and twists. Well, maybe they get those after I use them once, but either way, ya gotta have the curves in it


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1932376 said:


> Little high b/c it's still straight


Your forgetting there is no Mr Frowny Face so it would be less


----------



## Sawboy

snowish10;1932372 said:


> I dont know if this is a good price but I found this wideout on craigslist
> 
> http://racine.craigslist.org/for/4845691920.html


Good price. I paid $3,500 for mine. Offer him $2,500 and tell him you can pick up within 24hrs and see what he comes back with.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'm betting 2500 would be too low. Id say he'd go to 3500 at best. I'm not saying it's worth 3500, just saying he may go that low. Offer 3200 and see. Ifd go up to 3500 and that's it


----------



## dieselss

Sawboy;1932424 said:


> Good price. I paid $3,500 for mine. Offer him $2,500 and tell him you can pick up within 24hrs and see what he comes back with.


A polite no and a gesture telling you your number one...Bahahaha


----------



## road2damascus

Wintery cocktail tonight?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

looks like I join the couch potato club


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I expect your truck to be detailed and shiny from now on. No excuses.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Doesn't even have a back seat to get comfy in


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well,I know what your doing tomorrow. And then Wednesday and Thursday can be a detail day. Friday you can show it off. See, you have the whole week booked. I'll keep you busy


----------



## Sawboy

dieselss;1932431 said:


> A polite no and a gesture telling you your number one...Bahahaha


You can never start too low.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Thursday going to DG to turn in my stuff i'll have to work the weekend on it


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Btw, I saw someone post about a slushy cocktail tonight. Better not be getting anything. I see some rain but hoping the ice part holds off.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Rain and 37 in Iowa


----------



## road2damascus

SullivanSeptic;1932521 said:


> Btw, I saw someone post about a slushy cocktail tonight. Better not be getting anything. I see some rain but hoping the ice part holds off.


20% chance???

IT APPEARS THE POTENTIAL WILL EXIST
FOR SOME SPOTTY LIGHT MIXED PRECIP/FREEZING RAIN TONIGHT...AND A
PERIOD OF LIGHT ACCUMULATING SNOW FROM LATE TUESDAY INTO WEDNESDAY


----------



## buildinon

Speaking of Wideouts, I was at my BOSS dealer the other day and was talking to him about preordering a new DXT (as that way I am gauranteed one with all the back orders right now) for my new truck I am going to be picking up in the next few months. He told me to wait as BOSS will be releasing their Wideout this year that they have been working on and testing for the last 4 / 5 years. He told me it might be worth waiting for.


----------



## road2damascus

Spotty light precipitation will develop from west to east this
evening across northern illinois and northwest indiana, in the
form of light rain and perhaps a few wet snowflakes. Spotty light
freezing rain will become possible overnight as temperatures dip
to or below the freezing mark. While generally only trace
amounts of precipitation are expected, spotty light freezing rain
could cause glazing of elevated surfaces, untreated roads...
Sidewalks and parking lots. Use caution if traveling later this
evening and overnight, and be alert for the potential of
localized icy conditions.


----------



## Bird21

1olddogtwo;1932486 said:


> looks like I join the couch potato club


Are you retiring now???


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Bird21;1932653 said:


> Are you retiring now???


Temporary memory laps for awhile


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Maybe I'll go help birdseed


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Maybe I'll go help birdseed


----------



## 93chevy

*I was there*



DIRISHMAN;1931294 said:


> Remember this ?


Can I say without telling my age, I shoveled for two weeks, my drive, my neighbors drive, and the road after the snow plow tried to come by and throw snow in the driveway, it was so frustraighting, getting my 1965 Chevy Chevel started turned around inside my 6x6 hole I made, then the snow plow comes by, I so hate snow plow guys, then have to get out and shovel a hole in the wall the snow plow made, just to get out,


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1932660 said:


> Maybe I'll go help birdseed


Haha too funny. Be sure to let us know what your new username will be. Let's guess 1 old bird that has two dogs


----------



## rjigto4oje

rjigto4oje;1932721 said:


> Haha too funny. Be sure to let us know what your new username will be. Let's guess 1 old bird that has two dogs


Just kidding sir


----------



## DIRISHMAN

93chevy;1932686 said:


> Can I say without telling my age, I shoveled for two weeks, my drive, my neighbors drive, and the road after the snow plow tried to come by and throw snow in the driveway, it was so frustraighting, getting my 1965 Chevy Chevel started turned around inside my 6x6 hole I made, then the snow plow comes by, I so hate snow plow guys, then have to get out and shovel a hole in the wall the snow plow made, just to get out,


Well I can say this.I didn't drive back then so yes unfortunately you are older than me by a wee bit....LOL.. But I to remember shoveling for days or weeks with the neighbors and my mom shoveling our car out and the neighbors out multiple time being we had no garage. So I do remember quite a bit even though I was young 8 yrs old.???


----------



## rjigto4oje

It's snowing


----------



## 1olddogtwo

State trucks on 80 driving around but not salting in joliet

33 and dizzle


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;1932723 said:


> Just kidding sir


Ruff ruff ruff


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1932660 said:


> Maybe I'll go help birdseed


Beetlejuice........


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1932940 said:


> Beetlejuice........


Beetlejuice. .is it snowing


----------



## road2damascus

.day one, today and tonight.

Light accumulating snow will develop tonight, especially for
areas north of interstate 80

.days two through seven, wednesday through monday.

Light accumulating snowfall is likely to continue on
wednesday, especially in the morning. Total accumulations by
midday wednesday of one inch or a little higher are
forecast north of interstate 80. This could cause minor travel
difficulties, including during the wednesday morning commute


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1933059 said:


> .day one, today and tonight.
> 
> Light accumulating snow will develop tonight, especially for
> areas north of interstate 80
> 
> .days two through seven, wednesday through monday.
> 
> Light accumulating snowfall is likely to continue on
> wednesday, especially in the morning. Total accumulations by
> midday wednesday of one inch or a little higher are
> forecast north of interstate 80. This could cause minor travel
> difficulties, including during the wednesday morning commute


Good keep the snow by you..


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hello hello hello echo echo eCho anyone here here here..

WINGS AND BEER?????


----------



## JDosch

When and Where? I'm game.


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;1933584 said:


> Hello hello hello echo echo eCho anyone here here here..
> 
> WINGS AND BEER?????


You buying


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'll but first round of beers


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Since I'm unemployed , I'll have to eat table scraps

Got job interview sett up at the job i quit yesterday for Thursday am


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1933612 said:


> I'll but first round of beers


Xoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## Bird21

This Winter Sucks!


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1933617 said:


> Got job interview sett up at the job a quit yesterday for Thursday am


Huh? What language is that


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's couch potato language

I'm a valuable employee they told me and want me to stay, if I do, it will be in a new position


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bird21;1933619 said:


> This Winter Sucks!


Winter......when


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1933627 said:


> It's couch potato language
> 
> I'm a valuable employee they told me and want me to stay, if I do, it will be in a new position


Oh my.....I think we need the story.


----------



## Bird21

Little or nothing tonight

Only thing to look forward to is Tommy's Saskatchewan Steamer coming the Sunday.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1933642 said:


> Oh my.....I think we need the story.


It's Jacked up, IF tried explaining on ps it would that days to understand it....its a good story over wings


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bird21;1933643 said:


> Little or nothing tonight
> 
> Only thing to look forward to is Tommy's Saskatchewan Steamer coming the Sunday.


Haven't seen him since before Xmas


----------



## dieselss

Ok sounds like a good idea


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pick a date,time,place


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1833179 said:


> Well it's Fall, so out with the old and in with the new. Let it Snow!!!!!


Not much has changed


----------



## dieselss

A place that has wings and frosty beverages.
Time....I'll know what my weekend looks like in a few days..need 6 motors to go by Saturday. Haven't built one yet.


----------



## JDosch

Hooters in Joliet? Tilted KIlt? Buffalo Wild Wings?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1933675 said:


> Not much has changed


I said about 20 inches this season. I'm sticking with that.

You around town tomorrow or going to DG?


----------



## dieselss

Joliet, Dennis can taxi, or uber us

Let's go hawks!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1933718 said:


> Joliet, Dennis can taxi, or uber us
> 
> Let's go hawks!


Sure yall wanna ride in the Yota


----------



## dieselss

It be a downgrade but hey it's ok to get back to "ruffing" it once in awhile.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1933716 said:


> I said about 20 inches this season. I'm sticking with that.
> 
> You around town tomorrow or going to DG?


Doing lunch with ken, u want to join?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yep Pat will have new Position. Which now give him 8 Company Credit Cards 7 fuel cards and he'll have a new 550 with a 10 ft with wings making it 13 ft .Not to shabby. ...lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1933733 said:


> Doing lunch with ken, u want to join?


That looks very doable. I'll be in touch sometime in the AM.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hog wild ??lunch


----------



## Phil1747

Driveway is starting to ice up in grayslake state is going out to do intersections


----------



## road2damascus

This hazardous weather outlook is for north central illinois...
Northeast illinois and northwest indiana.

.day one, tonight.

Areas of fog will continue this evening, with locally dense fog
especially west of chicago.

A period of patchy freezing drizzle is possible this evening along
and north of a streator to kankakee line. Freezing drizzle will
transition towards light accumulating snow later
tonight, especially for areas north of interstate 80.

Conditions are favorable for ice jam development, especially
along areas of the kankakee river. Ice jams can create rapidly
fluctuating river levels which could lead to localized flooding.

.days two through seven, wednesday through monday.

Light accumulating snowfall is likely to continue on
wednesday, especially in the morning. Total accumulations by
midday wednesday of one inch or a little higher are
forecast north of interstate 80, with up to 2 inches possible
across far northern illinois near the wisconsin border. This
could cause minor travel difficulties, including during the
wednesday morning commute.


----------



## Midwest Pond

so how about that weather? huh? it is something else


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yep...something else!


----------



## Midwest Pond

The Sunday/Monday event is still a guessing game I see


----------



## SullivanSeptic

An easy Sunday push would be nice. Who else is in for one?


----------



## JDosch

Works for me.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1934635 said:


> An easy Sunday push would be nice. Who else is in for one?


Ah feck sake a wee one be fine


----------



## dheavychevy38

Oh oh me me me !!!!!!!!


----------



## road2damascus

I'm in....i was happy to get a salt run in this morning but it didn't quite quench my thirst.


----------



## rjigto4oje

I hear it's supposed to snow Sunday. And let's go Hawks


----------



## Midwest Pond

Snow is going north on latest runs.... far north....... and Go hawks


----------



## Sawboy

I just hope it's Sunday after 3. Have some important stuff to handle.


----------



## Meezer

Sawboy;1935020 said:


> I just hope it's Sunday after 3. Have some important stuff to handle.


I agree, have a tuckpointing project that I'd like to finish before the next pushpayup


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Sunday looks like maybe not even a salt run as it stands. Warm pavement will melt the 1 inch we might get


----------



## Meezer

R&R Yard Design;1935047 said:


> Sunday looks like maybe not even a salt run as it stands. Warm pavement will melt the 1 inch we might get


Well, there's always next Thursday for the next possible pushThumbs Up


----------



## rjigto4oje

Whoooo!!!!! Hawks Win hawks win sunday to early to tell


----------



## JDosch

dieselss;1933718 said:


> Joliet, Dennis can taxi, or uber us
> 
> Let's go hawks!


Joliet Hooters sound good, guys? What day?


----------



## Phil1747

Think I posted this before but I have some clean virgin mason sand in Skokie I'm looking to sell/get rid of. I have ~1200 tn out of the ground now and think we will be pulling another 600-1000 tn out in the next few weeks. I have a machine on site or can deliver. This isn't any clay/dirt/sht in any of it I am willing to work with someone if they wanted to take it all. Great for backfill, bedding pipe, stone work, animal stalls or spreading where you can't put salt. Any interest PM me or you can call me at 847-878-6558 and we can work something out.


----------



## road2damascus

R&R Yard Design;1935047 said:


> Sunday looks like maybe not even a salt run as it stands. Warm pavement will melt the 1 inch we might get


Pretreat then it looks as if the salt melted it!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1935198 said:


> Pretreat then it looks as if the salt melted it!


Better yet put a fake liquid tank on truck drive around with on for accounts and still charge em...bahahahaha


----------



## giggity

Can we start taking bets when the fire sale of plow trucks and equipment will go on sale?


----------



## road2damascus

giggity;1935255 said:


> Can we start taking bets when the fire sale of plow trucks and equipment will go on sale?


 Ya the last time we had a poor winter I got a nice 1 ton with a new ultra mount on it. Guy was a sub that never got called out. Wife made him sell the truck. That truck has made me lots of doe ever since.


----------



## Midwest Pond

giggity;1935255 said:


> Can we start taking bets when the fire sale of plow trucks and equipment will go on sale?


53 days until I start opening water features Thumbs Up


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'm selling my 1999 gmc dump. Who wants it?


----------



## Sawboy

$1 !!

.
.
.
.
.
.
"
.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Good hope it don't Snow for rest of season it keeps make a mess of my Unemployment. .bahahahaha


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Got a drainage job neck week 2500 feet of 4 inch to go in. The trencher will have fun


----------



## R&R Yard Design

What is the thinking for Sunday and Monday


----------



## SnowMatt13

Depends

models yesterday said no, today yes, this afternoon yes but starts as a mix??
keep flipping the coin.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

So a no then but they covered there but


----------



## Midwest Pond

R&R Yard Design;1935524 said:


> So a no then but they covered there but


yep..... you nailed it... only 1 model showing snow right now and that was the Euro, and usually that over estimates totals

lol.... as I typed the above, I was looking at another model that shows a direct hit 3"+....

i give up..... whatever


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Midwest Pond;1935585 said:


> yep..... you nailed it... only 1 model showing snow right now and that was the Euro, and usually that over estimates totals
> 
> lol.... as I typed the above, I was looking at another model that shows a direct hit 3"+....
> 
> i give up..... whatever


Allen 3+ is that how many fish in your pond.lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

2/1/15......


----------



## R&R Yard Design

So your saying I can drop the truck off on Monday to get the bedplate and head gaskets done. Time to build a bullet proof 450


----------



## Midwest Pond

DIRISHMAN;1935598 said:


> Allen 3+ is that how many fish in your pond.lol


more than that..... those guys are just swimming around under the ice

every winter a few die off, but only the stupid ones that decide to winter too close to the surface


----------



## snowish10

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/grd/4857022712.html found a wideout if anyones looking


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Wow. That's a great price.


----------



## snowish10

SullivanSeptic;1935671 said:


> Wow. That's a great price.


Thats what I thought and it still looks very clean!


----------



## JustJeff

I just wanted to let you guys know about a new dealer (well not new, but new to me) that I will use from this point forward. I will also post this in the Northern IL thread as it pertains to them as well. 

I bought my Snowdogg from CPW in Tinley Park, which is about an hour and a half from me. I bought there because of price. Lesson learned. I will never do that again (buy at a place simply because of price).

I'm not going to bum wrap my initial dealer, but it's not exactly convenient for me to go to them for warranty work or service.

I called a place that I've been familiar with but have never went to before that's in Waukegan, about a half hour from me. They sold Snowdoggs for one year and then stopped due to what they said was poor manufacturer support and inability to get parts. 

Anyway, he said he will still service my warranty issues and take care of some other non-warranty items for me. He came to my house and picked my truck up for me. He's taking it to work tomorrow for the repairs and will drop it off tomorrow night when he's done with work. I don't know of any other dealers that will do this, especially considering he didn't sell me the plow initially and doesn't even sell this manufacturer's plows anymore. He's earned a customer for life. For warranty, repairs, and new sales. I offered to give him my credit card and he wouldn't take it, saying we can sort it out later.

As far as I'm concerned, it doesn't get any better than John at Master Hitch in Waukegan. 

__________________


----------



## road2damascus

The noaa talk...ACCUMULATING SNOWFALL IS POSSIBLE ON SUNDAY. THERE REMAINS A HIGH
AMOUNT OF UNCERTAINTY TO WHERE THIS SYSTEM WILL TRACK AND HOW
STRONG IT WILL BE.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Cpw is brutal and has always been brutal. So many irritating and preventable screw ups by them over the years. I had another PITA encounter this year with parts.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1935671 said:


> Wow. That's a great price.


The year on mount description is wrong He claims it fits 03 to 07, 05 thru 07 are different because of the Coil springs.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

It's sad ever since Bruce left they suck in service. I would rather drive to valpo to get parts them go to them even though there 10 min away


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1935702 said:


> Cpw is brutal and has always been brutal. So many irritating and preventable screw ups by them over the years. I had another PITA encounter this year with parts.


CPW.....oh lordy don't get me going.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I might be on their banned list. After what I said to them on the phone, the lady I was talking to got really offended when I told her "I was gonna send a monkey there to take over her job, so that way I can at least have my expectations met." She was a little more then pissed at me.


----------



## JustJeff

And I bet she had an "accent" to put it politically correct, right???


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Midwest Pond;1935615 said:


> more than that..... those guys are just swimming around under the ice
> 
> every winter a few die off, but only the stupid ones that decide to winter too close to the surface


That sucks don't like to see anything owNed like pets die


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Harleyjeff;1935731 said:


> And I bet she had an "accent" to put it politically correct, right???


Yep like this ....SILENCE I KILL YOU...BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Midwest Pond

DIRISHMAN;1935749 said:


> That sucks don't like to see anything owNed like pets die


rule #1...... never name a fish


----------



## Phil1747

John at MTT Waukegean is a real good guy. The only issue I ever had with him is he keeps telling me 16k lbs on my 2 in pintle is too much and I need a bigger hitch, and no just because the truck has airbags doesn't make it ok to over load the bed with a 2 yd salter. But hey to each their own


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1935712 said:


> CPW.....oh lordy don't get me going.


There's only 2 places of the south side, first being regional jim and john are fair and honest, a few year back on new years day jim was in the store. I needed a part not only did the have it in stock he even let my use the shop. That's service. I paid the bill and went back 2 days later with pizza for the whole shop. The second is jeff at oak lawn snowplow. He's a 1 man operation and is very knowledgeable as well. When I get a cpw book it goes right in the trash


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Agreed about regional, never been to the oak guy. Ron talks highly of him too


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1935817 said:


> Agreed about regional, never been to the oak guy. Ron talks highly of him too


Jeff of oak has help me a few times smart nice and cool guy.a bit more than most but excellent work.regional did take care if me when my son cracked the A frame so all good either way ...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1935702 said:


> Cpw is brutal and has always been brutal. So many irritating and preventable screw ups by them over the years. I had another PITA encounter this year with parts.


They have not always been brutal. In fact 15-20 years ago they were the best. Small 1-2 man shop. He actually would fix your equipment in his own personal garage too.


R&R Yard Design;1935711 said:


> It's sad ever since Bruce left they suck in service. I would rather drive to valpo to get parts them go to them even though there 10 min away


Bob in Valpo is a stand up great guy. 


1olddogtwo;1935817 said:


> Agreed about regional, never been to the oak guy. Ron talks highly of him too


Jeff use to work for CPW. Was actually there #1 wrench forever ago. Worked for Regional as well. He is still friends with everybody at Regional. He gets a lot of equipment from them. I send everybody there. He is such a good guy. Honest.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Reg is western dealer, CPW buys plows from Regional.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

So does Jeff.


----------



## Sawboy

I've been sending people to Master Hitch in Palatine since 1996. They just flat out know their ****! A little more money? Yep. Flawless installations, and 100% perfect work? YEP!


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Sawboy;1935988 said:


> I've been sending people to Master Hitch in Palatine since 1996. They just flat out know their ****! A little more money? Yep. Flawless installations, and 100% perfect work? YEP!


X2 on that. Adams in McHenry are good as well, never had issues


----------



## buildinon

Master Hitch in Palatine is the ONLY place that touches my stuff. Tom there is straight up with you. If you are a regular customer of theirs, they will get to you right away and take care of you. 
They don't try to over sell you on stuff that you don't need either. I have seen them talk guys out of over spending before. Honest people to do business with. I would recommend them to anyone and everyone in a heart beat. I have even went as far as sending BOSS a positive e-mail about them. They also service other brands there as well.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Look I know this is not the used stuff thread.But rather send out a bunch of text .my oldest sons girlfriends father is selling used complete flat top Boss wings.and intrest let me know.thanks he has two sets $425.00 each


----------



## Meezer

Hmmm.....3" - 6" Sat-Sun

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/chicago-clipper-snow-weekend-s/41076060


----------



## road2damascus

Not sure about what all this means but here ya go....SATURDAY NIGHT THROUGH MONDAY...ATTENTION TURNS TO THE UPPER TROUGH
OFF THE BRITISH COLUMBIA COAST THIS MORNING. A SHORTWAVE EJECTS FROM
THIS TROUGH AND TRACKS EAST THEN SOUTHEAST AND ACROSS THE LOCAL AREA
EARLY SUNDAY. SURFACE LOW PRESSURE DEVELOPS AND PASSES WITH THE
UPPER TROUGH DURING THE DAY SUNDAY. GUIDANCE CONTINUES TO DISAGREE
ON THE STRENGTH AND TRACK OF THE SYSTEM WITH RECENT RUNS SHOWING
QUITE A BIT OF VARIATION. THESE NORTHWEST SYSTEMS HAVE HAD A
TENDENCY TO TRACK FURTHER SOUTH OR SOUTH AND WEST THAN DEPICTED
AHEAD OF TIME SO WILL NEED TO KEEP A CLOSE EYE ON THE WAVE AS IT
MOVES ONSHORE OVER BRITISH COLUMBIA LATER TONIGHT. AT THIS POINT...A
LOW TRACK ACROSS NORTHWEST OR WEST-CENTRAL ILLINOIS...SIMILAR TO THE
00Z GFS/ECMWF...LOOKS TO BE FAVORED WHEN CONSIDERING THE CURRENT AND
EXPECTED UPPER FLOW PATTERN. WITH WESTERN RIDGING EXPECTED TO
SHARPEN AS MORE PACIFIC ENERGY PUSHES INTO IT FROM THE WEST...THE
FLOW OVER THE ROCKIES/PLAINS WILL TURN MORE NORTHWESTERLY. ONE COULD
MAKE THE CASE THAT IF THE WAVE WERE TO TRACK THROUGH THE CURRENT
UPPER FLOW PATTERN IT WOULD TAKE A TRACK ACROSS THE AREA SO A MORE
NORTHWESTERLY FLOW WOULD SUPPORT A MORE WESTERN TRACK. A TRACK
FURTHER NORTH/EAST SEEMS UNLIKELY BUT WOULD NOT BE SURPRISED TO SEE
IT TRACK WEST OF THE TRACK OF THE 00Z GFS/ECMWF BASED ON THE
ABOVE. GIVEN THE PACIFIC ORIGINS OF THE SYSTEM THERE WILL BE
MOISTURE TO WORK WITH SO PRECIPITATION IS LIKELY WITH IT AND SHOULD
AFFECT MOST OF THE AREA UNLESS A WILD SWING IN THE TRACK OCCURS.
PRECIP TYPE MAY BE MIXED FOR A TIME AT ONSET...MAINLY SOUTH AND WEST
WITH A MORE SOUTH/WEST TRACK LEADING TO MAINLY SNOW FOR MUCH OF THE
AREA. THE 00Z RUN OF THE GFS/ECMWF SUGGEST A MIX EARLY SOUTH AS A
NOSE OF WARM AIR BRIEFLY BUILDS IN BEFORE COLD AIR FILLS IN AGAIN.
BASED ON PRECIPITABLE WATER VALUES AND DURATION OF FORCING THE HEART
OF THE SYSTEM LOOKS TO BE ABLE TO PRODUCE 0.3 TO PERHAPS 0.4 INCHES
OF LIQUID EQUIVALENT PRECIP WITH IT BECOMING A MATTER OF WHERE THE
HEART OF THE SYSTEM TRACKS.

ANOTHER ISSUE WILL BE THE POTENTIAL FOR LAKE ENHANCEMENT AS THE LOW
PASSES SUNDAY AFTERNOON/EVENING. A LOW TRACK TO THE SOUTH AND WEST
OF THE AREA WOULD BE SUPPORTIVE OF LAKE ENHANCEMENT OF SYNOPTIC
PRECIP ON THE BACK SIDE WITH THE COLUMN COLD ENOUGH TO SUPPORT SNOW
IN THIS SCENARIO. HIGH PRESSURE MOVES SOUTHWARD ACROSS ONTARIO INTO
MONDAY WITH ANOTHER SURFACE LOW/ELONGATED TROUGH STRETCHING FROM
MANITOBA TO THE CENTRAL PLAINS WHICH WILL TURN WINDS MORE EASTERLY
THEN SOUTHERLY INTO MONDAY EVENING. WITH FORECAST SOUNDINGS SHOWING
MARGINAL INVERSION HEIGHTS BUT SUFFICIENT DELTA T`S...MAY SEE A
SITUATION SIMILAR TO LAST WEEK WHERE LAKE EFFECT SNOW SHOWERS
PERSISTED IN THE EASTERLY LOW LEVEL FLOW BEFORE ENDING. THIS COULD
BE THE CASE FOR MUCH OF MONDAY. AS FAR AS TEMPS...HIGHS SUNDAY WILL
BE DICTATED BY THE LOW TRACK AND MONDAY LOOKS TO ONLY SEE HIGHS IN
THE 20S THANKS TO COLD ADVECTION.


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1936237 said:


> Look I know this is not the used stuff thread.But rather send out a bunch of text .my oldest sons girlfriends father is selling used complete flat top Boss wings.and intrest let me know.thanks he has two sets $425.00 each


Think I am selling your old wings too.


----------



## Mark13

elitelawnteam1;1936095 said:


> X2 on that. Adams in McHenry are good as well, never had issues


I don't have much experience with their snowplow installations but as far as them putting beds on trucks I don't have much good to say. First thing that came off my truck was their mudflaps, no way am I advertising for them.


----------



## dheavychevy38

Adams parts department is good. But as far as them doing any work to stuff its scary. My work uses them for our beds and trailers and everytime they screw something up.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Woot woot. Looks like my machine has been found. On my way to it now. Hope it's not too messed up


----------



## JDosch

SullivanSeptic;1936417 said:


> Woot woot. Looks like my machine has been found. On my way to it now. Hope it's not too messed up


That's great! Hoping for the best!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Good let's go get some revenge


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1936417 said:


> Woot woot. Looks like my machine has been found. On my way to it now. Hope it's not too messed up


You could've came over to the house anytime you wanted.


----------



## dieselss

SullivanSeptic;1936417 said:


> Woot woot. Looks like my machine has been found. On my way to it now. Hope it's not too messed up


Man, I thought painting it John Deere yellow would have hidden it better. 
Glad to hear it's found.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'm sitting in front of it now. Looks like they ran out of fuel and tried to hide it behind some dirt piles


----------



## dieselss

Can you tell how they started it?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

They had a cat key. Machine is all together and in same condition. Haven't gone in it yet. Waiting for investigators to finish there stuff.


----------



## dheavychevy38

Thats good news. Thats the bad thing about equipment you only need that brand key.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Damn thing just started right up. Looks like they tries to dig with backhoe and had no clue how to dig. Parking brake on, front bucket jammed into ground to keep them from sliding. A bunch of my tools still inside it too. I guess I'll send the insurance check back. Lol


----------



## dieselss

Good deal man


----------



## Phil1747

SullivanSeptic;1936491 said:


> Damn thing just started right up. Looks like they tries to dig with backhoe and had no clue how to dig. Parking brake on, front bucket jammed into ground to keep them from sliding. A bunch of my tools still inside it too. I guess I'll send the insurance check back. Lol


Sorry about the check glad you got your sht back.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'd rather have the machine. The check wasn't enough for me. Now I gotta get it loaded up and go thru the whole thing to make sure


----------



## R&R Yard Design

And change the key to start it with electronic bypass


----------



## rjigto4oje

Good deal sully. Any kind of tracking devices for machines available? ?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah, I can do GPS on it. I may look into it for my whole fleet anyway. That way I can track my guys during the day too


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1936639 said:


> Yeah, I can do GPS on it. I may look into it for my whole fleet anyway. That way I can track my guys during the day too


Awesome good news Sullyglad to hear it .did 6a ever get your skiddys door back.where did they find your combo machine at?


----------



## snowish10

SullivanSeptic;1936639 said:


> Yeah, I can do GPS on it. I may look into it for my whole fleet anyway. That way I can track my guys during the day too


Gps or how about some sort of hidden kill switch?


----------



## dheavychevy38

Some of the new cat equipment comes with a fuel shut off switch. It kills power to the pump in case if a emergency. If you wired one up and put it in the cab so you had to turn that on then start machine.


----------



## road2damascus

Accumulating snow and gusty northeast winds sunday...

Precipitation will overspread the area from northwest to southeast
tonight, and continue into sunday afternoon. Precipitation will
likely start as snow north of interstate 80 with a mix of
snow, rain and sleet along and south of interstate 80. A
transition to all snow will occur sunday morning. Accumulation is
expected to range from around an inch along the illinois wisconsin
border, to 2 to 4 inches along and south of interstate 80. Areas
farther to the south across east central illinois and northwest
indiana, from pontiac to fowler, may see lower amounts due to a
longer period of mixed precipitation. The track of the system may
shift further south, which will lead to a southward shift of the
highest snow amounts.

Northeast winds will increase to 20 to 25 mph with gusts to 35 mph
at times sunday morning and continue through the afternoon. When
combined with the falling snow sunday morning and early sunday
afternoon, visibility may be reduced to less than a half mile at
times. Blowing snow may become an issue as well. Travel may become
hazardous, especially from daybreak through midday sunday. It is
possible that a winter weather advisory may be issued for portions
of the area once confidence in the location of highest snow
amounts increases.


----------



## dheavychevy38

Hope enough comes north for a push.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looks like southsiders are favored 

OK, since I had both phones connected with my work account, and now that that's been disconnected, I have a bunch of numbers with no names Nothing like guessing when you have 741 of them.


----------



## dieselss

Well slacker....You should be busy for a while now shouldn't you


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I'm number 236


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'm number 2


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1937114 said:


> Looks like southsiders are favored
> 
> OK, since I had both phones connected with my work account, and now that that's been disconnected, I have a bunch of numbers with no names Nothing like guessing when you have 741 of them.


android or apple. Either way they should be backed up on google or i cloud.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I have both, driod razor max HD and apple 6. I departured my job, it was their Google servers.


----------



## Bird21

So Old is a full timer Snow chaser now?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bird21;1937144 said:


> So Old is a full timer Snow chaser now?


Yea, all year around.


----------



## rjigto4oje

I see, that sucks. Are we planning a retirement party ?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

rjigto4oje;1937147 said:


> I see, that sucks. Are we planning a retirement party ?


Yeah, it's tomorrow. Drinks on me. Who can make it. Lol


----------



## rjigto4oje

Polkatz in between stops. Bring an extra change of clothes. In oak lawn tell all yor friends


----------



## SullivanSeptic

In all seriousness I hope the snow comes late. I just got the stomach flu last night. Good times for me. I think I am pretty much thru the worst of it, I just need to get my energy back.


----------



## rjigto4oje

I hear polkatz serves blackberry brandy work all the time. And that ain't right


----------



## mikeplowman

Haha..#2..coming from the man that deals with #2 all day long for work



SullivanSeptic;1937125 said:


> I'm number 2


----------



## SullivanSeptic

You just got that one, huh? I figured it was pretty obvious


----------



## mikeplowman

First time on plowsite today, reading all the back posts. It made me chuckle.


----------



## dieselss

You read 93 pages of posts? 

Man I thought Dennis didn't have a life! 


J..k..


----------



## mikeplowman

No, just 2 pages.


dieselss;1937399 said:


> You read 93 pages of posts?
> 
> Man I thought Dennis didn't have a life!
> 
> J..k..


----------



## dieselss

Ok. That then means Dennis still has no life....Bahahaha. 
It's still warm out...No snow



Love ya Dennis.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Lots of 2'ing going on here today.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

mikeplowman;1937382 said:


> First time on plowsite today, reading all the back posts. It made me chuckle.


Welcome back. You haven't missed much.


dieselss;1937399 said:


> You read 93 pages of posts?
> 
> Man I thought Dennis didn't have a life!
> 
> J..k..


That was great! 


1olddogtwo;1937447 said:


> Lots of 2'ing going on here today.


I think when a couple of us post, a alarm goes off on his computer.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

OK, I really think next Sunday Monday timeline could prove to be a very.....ah....well it needs watching. Last year I would have called, this year, forget it.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Of course it will be. It will be a "super" Sunday!


----------



## Midwest Pond

1olddogtwo;1937458 said:


> OK, I really think next Sunday Monday timeline could prove to be a very.....ah....well it needs watching. Last year I would have called, this year, forget it.


this year


----------



## R&R Yard Design

When is this so called snow coming in. And from the looks of it we might not that much at all its losing moisture


----------



## erkoehler

R&R Yard Design;1937678 said:


> When is this so called snow coming in. And from the looks of it we might not that much at all its losing moisture


I don't see crap on radar all the way out till 12am


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Snow after 3-4 am.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Lets hope for a Salt run tomorrow.


----------



## giggity

Up to 1 inch now... time to drink


----------



## kevlars

It can snow for you guys!! My plow is giving me problems. I have a Hiniker V, and my controller is buzzing!! Bad ground I'm guessing. Could it be a bad solenoid?? Any ideas??

Kevlars


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Wow it went way south this run. Salt run may be pushing it. But I'm thinking a inch at the most


----------



## Crazy

SNOW LOVERS CAN'T WIN! Well, if you love snow like myself, you were probably liking the idea of 2-5" of snow Sunday. We are dodging another bullet as the clipper system is once again sliding farther south into southern Illinois. Even in central IL, only 1" of snow can be expected but all of Chicago could see a dusting north to a few tenths of an inch south. With the storm tracking so far south, Lake Effect snow is no longer a credible threat. Now, if you really want to see some snow, New York and Boston will get hammered with over a foot. How disappointing, right?!


----------



## Phil1747

Misting in Gurnee truck says 32* pavement is 26* give or take


----------



## BIG NICKY

well this stinks i woke up hoping for snow and nothing


----------



## dieselss

BIG NICKY;1938095 said:


> well this stinks i woke up hoping for snow and nothing


Like waking up to try and see Santa.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Been out pre-plowing. Time for sleep.


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1938123 said:


> Been out pre-plowing. Time for sleep.


I thought our guys are the only ones that do that.
I'm thinking this is a fizzle, dud.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Go bears......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1938123 said:


> Been out pre-plowing. Time for sleep.


Were not pre plowing BUT we are using our liquid system. Dumping Kettle into my glass and pouring down my mouth. Happy Sunday funday!


----------



## dieselss

Wings for breakfast?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Light rain here.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Here too..


----------



## SnowMatt13

Dusting at the border....windy!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

The one thing I hate is waking up every hour to check out the window just to look at the dog poop filled back yard.


----------



## Bird21

Need more subs and loaders to deal with this.
1/2" and blowing.







What a Joke this winter is


----------



## rjigto4oje

They called from 2 to 5 then 1 to 3 
And then maybe half an inch. I'd love that job you don't have to be right all the time and still get paid. Just got and email yesterday, channel 7's mike caplin is no longer with channel 7. Maybe they will do away with weather forecasters and relie on the public for weather conditions.


----------



## dieselss

Rain snow thingie happening here


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss;1938245 said:


> Rain snow thingie happening here


Snoozle...ing


----------



## dieselss

rjigto4oje;1938248 said:


> Snoozle...ing


Better then wintery cocktail


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss;1938258 said:


> Better then wintery cocktail


Someone say cocktails hmm....


----------



## condo plow

At least we are getting a salt run out of this...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Barely a salt run. My guys will be dropping 1/4 of the salt as usual.


----------



## kevlars

We could be getting 2 feet like Boston!! No thanks!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

kevlars;1938337 said:


> We could be getting 2 feet like Boston!! No thanks!!


No thanks is right.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1938334 said:


> Barely a salt run. My guys will be dropping 1/4 of the salt as usual.


So you'll be charging a 1/4 of the price?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Sure.......


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1938361 said:


> So you'll be charging a 1/4 of the price?


1/4 of the price only gets a 1/4 bottle


----------



## clncut

Im ready for summer, mowing, landscaping, work! Maybe it's just me but the weather forecasters seem way off this year.....even more than normal. Needless to say it's been frustrating......I do love our seasonals but I'd love to get to play with our new equipment more than a handful of times.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Local forecasts are always off. Nothing new. I could care less about playing with my equipment, I just want to make money


----------



## JDosch

I hear ya there. My trucks have been sitting more than they've been working. Did pull a truck out of the mud yesterday with one, though.


----------



## SnowMatt13

1 to 1.5 supposedly tomorrow afternoon/evening up here.

In other news the time slot of weather on my local news had a comedian on today. Oh wait.....it was just the weather guy.


----------



## snowngo

clncut;1938445 said:


> Im ready for summer, mowing, landscaping, work! Maybe it's just me but the weather forecasters seem way off this year.....even more than normal. Needless to say it's been frustrating......I do love our seasonals but I'd love to get to play with our new equipment more than a handful of times.


If I had seasonals I'd be cool with never dropping a blade.


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Salt run in Schaumburg. I'm seeing the possibility of 50% chance Monday afternoon-night for another salt run... maybe...


----------



## mikeitu7

At least we got a full salt run. Check up on sites in the am


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wings....when we doing wings?


----------



## JDosch

1olddogtwo;1938701 said:


> Wings....when we doing wings?


I'm ready.


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1938701 said:


> Wings....when we doing wings?


how's about a Saturday night. More of us can make it. I knew we should have been at polkatz today


----------



## rjigto4oje

I would have bought you some thighs instead of wings pat


----------



## JDosch

A Saturday night sounds good to me.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Glad where not getting what is promised to was coast .the heck with that 3+feet plus blowing and drifting snow No thanks 2-3 is plenty


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Saturday is good for me.

3 feet sounds good to me, three inches keepS the home happy


----------



## giggity

Any snow in the foreseeable future? Thinking of heading to florida for a few days


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1938819 said:


> Saturday is good for me.
> 
> 3 feet sounds good to me, three inches keepS the home happy


Yeah it does!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I see just some flurries tearing the motor out of the 6.4 doing rings studs and reseal the whole thing sounds like fun. Go to Florida


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

See you all Saturday. Sully your driving my big a$$. I'll buy you a drink or 10!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Mmmmmmmm,beeeeeer


----------



## JDosch

Hooters in Joliet, still?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm guessing either buffalo in tinley off 183rd and Harlem or hooters in orland on 45.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm good anywhere (been told that before).....I think Orland in more central for all going.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm good with that. Hope Brian is?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just checked the calendar, I'm out. I'm taking my daughter's out on the town that evening. Sorry boys, my girls get priority over everything.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Well Sully's out, can't blame him tho. That sucks. BAD.

Brian is in for hooters in Orland. Good. 

Somebody make the call. (Would be nice to see a few north side guys there)


----------



## rjigto4oje

Channel 7 says 1.2 inches of snow tomorrow. Who believes them. Hahaha I don't


----------



## Bird21

Out cleaning up a sewer break at one of out properties. 12" mud into a loading dock. Using the Arctic sectional as a backstop. Bobcat loading another loader bucket. Pure slop !!!! Don't know if the sectional was designed to scrape up Mud but its working quite well!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh come on sully bring the girls.and the wife..lol


----------



## ultimate plow

pre salt done


----------



## giggity

ultimate plow;1939378 said:


> pre salt done


For what? Flurries?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ultimate plow;1939378 said:


> pre salt done


I know your not using it as much as you'd like but how are you liking your new set up? It sure is bada$$ looking!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Wait for traffic / rush hour to end and than another salt run. I'll take these salt runs over 6 inch plus snows anyday! $$$$$


----------



## dieselss

That's only b/c that 6 inch snow makes you jealous....


----------



## ultimate plow

Pushin 2 Please;1939437 said:


> I know your not using it as much as you'd like but how are you liking your new set up? It sure is bada$$ looking!


Its good. The 6.0 motor has plenty of power and I'm ok with it compared to my old ford 6.0. Fuel mileage is typical 10. Truck actually handles a loaded hopper great with airbags. Plow on and loaded up trucks picks up acceleration good for what it is. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## ultimate plow

giggity;1939416 said:


> For what? Flurries?


I think we did something right. I just walked outside and the driveway was icy with a small coating of snow in spots.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dieselss;1939532 said:


> That's only b/c that 6 inch snow makes you jealous....


Ummmm, well, shhhhhh! Haha


ultimate plow;1939545 said:


> Its good. The 6.0 motor has plenty of power and I'm ok with it compared to my old ford 6.0. Fuel mileage is typical 10. Truck actually handles a loaded hopper great with airbags. Plow on and loaded up trucks picks up acceleration good for what it is. Thanks for the comment.


I love the power of the 6.0. They are really strong. Run forever too! 


ultimate plow;1939549 said:


> I think we did something right. I just walked outside and the driveway was icy with a small coating of snow in spots.


All is iced up. Temps down to low / mid 20's will keep it icy. Easy money!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Holy freezing rain out there. Be safe all. It's slick out.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah it is. Lincolnway highschool is an ice rink. But then again, they don't salt ever, so why wouldn't it be


----------



## R&R Yard Design

How is it out in tinley and oak forest


----------



## road2damascus

New York noaa warning!!! 

* ACCUMULATIONS, 20 TO 30 INCHES WITH LOCALLY HIGHER
AMOUNTS, ESPECIALLY ACROSS LONG ISLAND AND CONNECTICUT.

* SNOWFALL RATES, 2 TO 4 INCHES PER HOUR LATE TONIGHT INTO
TUESDAY MORNING.

* WINDS, NORTH 20 TO 30 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 55 MPH. GUSTS UP TO
70 MPH POSSIBLE ACROSS EXTREME EASTERN LONG ISLAND.

* VISIBILITIES, ONE QUARTER MILE OR LESS AT TIMES.


----------



## dieselss

That's crazy


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1939628 said:


> How is it out in tinley and oak forest


I'm not out that way but I would think slick. A lot of Salted and unsalted roads / lots are iced up.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dieselss;1939641 said:


> That's crazy


Yep, they can have it.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

road2damascus;1939639 said:


> New York noaa warning!!!
> 
> * ACCUMULATIONS, 20 TO 30 INCHES WITH LOCALLY HIGHER
> AMOUNTS, ESPECIALLY ACROSS LONG ISLAND AND CONNECTICUT.
> 
> * SNOWFALL RATES, 2 TO 4 INCHES PER HOUR LATE TONIGHT INTO
> TUESDAY MORNING.
> 
> * WINDS, NORTH 20 TO 30 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 55 MPH. GUSTS UP TO
> 70 MPH POSSIBLE ACROSS EXTREME EASTERN LONG ISLAND.
> 
> * VISIBILITIES, ONE QUARTER MILE OR LESS AT TIMES.


Good god. I guess I'll say a prayer for anyone handling snow removal out there.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Just let dogs in ,covered in snow Thought this was to end hours ago?


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1939844 said:


> Just let dogs in ,covered in snow Thought this was to end hours ago?


If it keeps snowing. We may get a push the radar is showing snow north of Madison


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Trying to keep a eye on the Super Bowl event, looks good at times, very good........then not so good.....its a roller


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1939887 said:


> Trying to keep a eye on the Super Bowl event, looks good at times, very good........then not so good.....its a roller


It's underinflated I mean under rated. Snow tonight and poss sat?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;1939908 said:


> It's underinflated I mean under rated. Snow tonight and poss sat?


More like sun mon time frame


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1939928 said:


> More like sun mon time frame


Good it won't affect our wing party


----------



## SnowMatt13

Precip keeps switching from snow to frz drizzle at the border.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

To Snow or not to Snow that is the question. .so what time and where for wing on Saturday


----------



## rjigto4oje

DIRISHMAN;1940744 said:


> To Snow or not to Snow that is the question. .so what time and where for wing on Saturday


I heard hooters on 45 in Orland not sure what time


----------



## Phil1747

http://www.obenaufauctionsonline.com/cgi-bin/mndetails.cgi?obenauf81
Anyone looking blocks going for about 10$ ea not a bad deal


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Can't believe I'm up this early, employment sucks.


----------



## kevlars

Yea it does, Olddog!! Now what do you say about our chances for something this weekend??

Kevlars


----------



## 1olddogtwo

kevlars;1941044 said:


> Yea it does, Olddog!! Now what do you say about our chances for something this weekend??
> 
> Kevlars


That's a good question, let's say I don't believe the current weather forecast by the weather man nor with the models are showing.....it early yet

I do think we'll get a push in. to be real honest I was up texting Mark 13 alnight and fell asleep last night and really haven't had time to look too hard this morning


----------



## kevlars

Check out tswails.com. He showed some of the new models. And they are showing about what you have.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1937458 said:


> OK, I really think next Sunday Monday timeline could prove to be a very.....ah....well it needs watching. Last year I would have called, this year, forget it.





Pushin 2 Please;1937471 said:


> Of course it will be. It will be a "super" Sunday!


Walking out the door and seen this, 1st time I seen the local TV say more then light snow or showers.

My thinking is 4-7 favoring the southside at this point.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

kevlars;1941056 said:


> Check out tswails.com. He showed some of the new models. And they are showing about what you have.


I try not look at other stuff, just normal stuff and base my opinion what I think is going to happen.


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1941047 said:


> to be real honest I was up texting Mark 13 alnight and fell asleep last night and really haven't had time to look too hard this morning


Really,,,, girl **** chat? The latest fashions?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nope more like my truck is bigger than yours...ha


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1941297 said:


> Nope more like my truck is bigger than yours...ha


His truck is bigger then mine.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Mine is bigger then yours too 
Models are not looking good for Sunday now


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1941712 said:


> Mine is bigger then yours too
> Models are not looking good for Sunday now


Wobble. They have been off and on.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

A lot more then a wobble it's not good to go from 7_10 than down to 0-1


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It will be back, mark my words.


----------



## dieselss

I'll be back....


----------



## rjigto4oje

Saturday wing fest ??


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks!!!!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1941732 said:


> It will be back, mark my words.


Ding ding ding!!!!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

The model runs I saw are kind of comical. There's no point in even showing them. I'll wait until 2 hours before it hits to figure out if it's for real. Even the. It's 50/50


----------



## SullivanSeptic

A decent rain coming down right now in new lenox


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1941732 said:


> It will be back, mark my words.


Yep hopefully next year


----------



## rkmat2011

DIRISHMAN;1941906 said:


> Yep hopefully next year


Why next year? We need snow now...


----------



## road2damascus

rkmat2011;1942016 said:


> Why next year? We need snow now...


I'll take freezing rain too!


----------



## road2damascus

Main concern to start the period will be for the potential for
accumulating snow saturday night into sunday. There still appears
to be the potential for snow during this period...but with
confidence of this potential for the cwa lowering today. Previous
consistency among varying guidance is not present today...with
guidance ranging from light accumulations to very little to none.
Am not totally convinced in the shift with the storm track and
potential precip advertised today and did not change pops too much
during this period...as guidance could shift back once again.
Would like to see consistency of this potential before pops are
lowered. Currently have the highest pops for the southern half of
the cwa...with a more favored southerly track of this system.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1941057 said:


> My thinking is 4-7 favoring the southside at this point.


Still thinking the same Despite Current info.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1942098 said:


> Still thinking the same Despite Current info.


I'm think your thinking about beer and wings


----------



## rjigto4oje

DIRISHMAN;1942232 said:


> I'm think your thinking about beer and wings


yeah what time and what place


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hooter in orland at 6


----------



## dheavychevy38

If its not gonna snow it could at least be sunny


----------



## rjigto4oje

R&R Yard Design;1942343 said:


> Hooter in orland at 6


Thanks see everyone there


----------



## rkmat2011

dheavychevy38;1942370 said:


> If its not gonna snow it could at least be sunny


It's gonna snow


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1942343 said:


> Hooter in orland at 6


6? Your coming late?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

What time then 5


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Looks like the euro has snow back in play now. Let's see when it drops back off the map


----------



## 1olddogtwo

5 sounds good

If 4 inches is not in the forecast for the I-80 corridor for Sunday, I will buy the 1st round, anyone want to take that bet?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1942613 said:


> Looks like the euro has snow back in play now. Let's see when it drops back off the map


I'm willing this ***** here!


----------



## SnowMatt13

1 to 2 inches is all I need up here. You guys can keep the heavy stuff.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;1942650 said:


> 1 to 2 inches is all I need up here. You guys can keep the heavy stuff.


What's ur thinking?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SnowMatt13;1942650 said:


> 1 to 2 inches is all I need up here. You guys can keep the heavy stuff.


3/4"-1" is plenty down here. Let the 2" plus go WAY south!


----------



## SnowMatt13

As of right now pat I would say 2 up here, maybe 3 but that's a long shot. I agree with your statement on the I 80 corridor. I would say that and south 3 to 5. You saw what the models did yesterday. not the first time this year, I remember an xmas eve storm lined up for us where we ended up with 3 to 4 flakes. The agreement of the models of the storm is good at this point. I read a discussion this afternoon of a possible shift slight north. To sum up I think area wide from border all the way to south side we drop a blade at this point. How about for leaving it open ended?? Lol


----------



## Meezer

SnowMatt13;1942696 said:


> As of right now pat I would say 2 up here, maybe 3 but that's a long shot. I agree with your statement on the I 80 corridor. I would say that and south 3 to 5.


Is this just for Sunday or does it include Monday night into Tuesday???


----------



## SnowMatt13

No. Monday night Tuesday is awhile out. At this point a couple inches area wide looks possible.


----------



## SnowMatt13

And the way this winter and forecast models go what I typed will change another half dozen times....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;1942696 said:


> As of right now pat I would say 2 up here, maybe 3 but that's a long shot. I agree with your statement on the I 80 corridor. I would say that and south 3 to 5. You saw what the models did yesterday. not the first time this year, I remember an xmas eve storm lined up for us where we ended up with 3 to 4 flakes. The agreement of the models of the storm is good at this point. I read a discussion this afternoon of a possible shift slight north.  To sum up I think area wide from border all the way to south side we drop a blade at this point. How about for leaving it open ended?? Lol


Agreed 100%

This year, I can't even think about the reliability of any models. I'm losing my favorite one in a couple day. Its going to a pay for use.


----------



## SnowMatt13

That sucks. I don't pay for any at this point. I have a great working relationship with an agency that does pay and they readily share with me. All that I will say is the grass isn't always greener on the other side. I usually have someone from their agency call me to see what i think... it is nice to be able to share and receive information. I usually just average it all out and make my own guess.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The thought of paying isnt going to happen, plenty of other free sites.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

One town that pays by me is not putting much in to this one at all. They get 8 runs a day and all of them have us getting around 1 inch. If it stays on track. Now most of the runs have it going south on each one. 25 to 50 miles south and we get a salt run if we are lucky.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

As much as they pay it's nuts. So far the guy has not been off by much. At least the town uses it year round


----------



## Mark13

R&R Yard Design;1942343 said:


> Hooter in orland at 6


I wasn't far away last night on my way back from Ohio but I would have been a couple hours late.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Pat and I was talking, lets do wings tomorrow. Saturday night snow, we really won't be able to hang out. Ok with all?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I was about to post the same, few pops before a night of snow may not be a good idea.


----------



## rjigto4oje

I'm sorry I can't make it tomorrow night have to work. Whats the update on the snow


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well, well, kind sounds like 4 to 7 to me.......lol....maybe 


LOW/MID LEVEL PARCELS OVER THE AREA SAT NIGHT/SUNDAY MORNING ARE
PROGGED TO HAVE ORIGINATED FROM THE WESTERN GULF...SO THIS SYSTEM
WILL HAVE ACCESS TO MUCH MORE MOISTURE THAN MOST OF OUR SYSTEMS HAVE
HAD THIS WINTER...THOUGH IT STILL WILL BE FEEDING OFF A RECYCLED
CONTINENTAL POLAR AIRMASS FOLLOWING TODAY`S FROPA IN THE GULF.
STRONGEST ASCENT/HEAVIEST SNOWFALL IN THIS EVENING`S RUNS LOOKS TO
BE CENTERED ON SAT NIGHT AND OVER OUR SOUTHERN CWA. CURRENT RUN`S
THERMODYNAMICS FORECAST MOISTURE/OMEGA REALLY POINT TOWARD
SNOW:LIQUID RATIOS NEAR CLIMO (10-12:1) FOR THE MAJORITY OF THE
EVENT WHICH GIVEN LATEST MODEL CONSENSUS/WPC QPF FORECAST WOULD
SUGGEST WIDESPREAD 3-6" AMOUNTS ACROSS THE CWA WITH LOCALLY HEAVIER
AMOUNTS TO NEAR 8 INCHES IN OUR SOUTHERN CWA. GIVEN THE LONG
DURATION OF THE EVENT...WARNING CRITERIA IS 8 INCHES IN 24 HOURS
WHICH IS POSSIBLE BUT GIVEN ALL THE UNCERTAINTIES CONFIDENCE IS NOT
HIGH IN IF AND WHERE THIS WOULD OCCUR SO NO WATCH IS PLANNED AT THIS


----------



## 1olddogtwo

WGN says anywhere between 5-10


----------



## Sawboy

So wings tonight? Still in Kentucky, whoops, I mean still in Orland?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Due to weather, I think tonight is better. Seems silly together as the storm is about to start. We should be double checking/ sleep/ what not. Looks to be a big event.


----------



## road2damascus

A
complex series of upper level disturbances that have yet to fully
evolve, meaning it is quite possible that later forecasts could
change. Current indications are that much of northern and central
illinois and indiana will see 3 to 6 inches of snow, with locally
heavier totals possible. The snow will fall over an extended
period of time likely affecting travel saturday night through
sunday evening.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

530-6 Sounds good to me.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

530 it is.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1943162 said:


> 530 it is.


OK good see ya then


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1943155 said:


> Due to weather, I think tonight is better. Seems silly together as the storm is about to start. We should be double checking/ sleep/ what not. Looks to be a big event.


Little worried?


----------



## road2damascus

Winter storm watch in effect from saturday evening through
late sunday night...

The national weather service in chicago has issued a winter storm
watch, which is in effect from saturday evening through late
sunday night.

* timing, snow will develop over the area saturday evening and
continue at times through sunday night.

* snow amounts, potential for greater than 6 inches north of
interstate 88, and possibly in excess of 8 inches south of
interstate 88.

* main impact, periods of snow could lead to reduced visibilites
under a mile and snow covered roads, making for hazardous
travel conditions.

* other impacts, northeasterly winds will increase across the
area on sunday, and this may lead to blowing and drifting
snow.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Like in New York City, I hope it's a bust. Come on 1-3 inches!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

2 quick inches is all we need.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Have fun tonight guys. Something has come up. I'm a no show.


----------



## SnowMatt13

First time involved in a NWS live briefing....
Weird to hear Tom Skillings voice in on the call.

Their current thinking 5-9 Rockford North and West IL
I 80 and south 6-12. Lake enhancement possible. They are also thinking about a lakeshore flood advisory for Chicago. Waves 10-14 feet.

Winds increase through out the day Sunday gusts to 35 mph.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Got to work late myself


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Come on bust. 

Come on bust. 

Come on bust, 1-3 and get out of here!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Who cares about the weather. here is a link to my new strobes. Feniex cannon's in my reverse lights and Feniex apollo's on my headache rack. Also have the new Rigid back up lights


----------



## giggity

Pushin 2 Please;1943712 said:


> Come on bust.
> 
> Come on bust.
> 
> Come on bust, 1-3 and get out of here!


Seriously? You must have all seasonals


----------



## SullivanSeptic

No, he's just like a bunch of us and realizes its a PITA when big snows happen. More shyt breaks


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;1943597 said:


> First time involved in a NWS live briefing....
> Weird to hear Tom Skillings voice in on the call.
> 
> Their current thinking 5-9 Rockford North and West IL
> I 80 and south 6-12. Lake enhancement possible. They are also thinking about a lakeshore flood advisory for Chicago. Waves 10-14 feet.
> 
> Winds increase through out the day Sunday gusts to 35 mph.


Got a link?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

When I was paid by the hour I wanted feet. That blizzard in 99', one the the worst in this areas history, I was out for days. I was a teenager who had no worries or cares. Yes, these big snows bring in more money for us but like Sully said more headaches too.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1943762 said:


> Got a link?


X2, would like to hear that!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1942773 said:


> One town that pays by me is not putting much in to this one at all. They get 8 runs a day and all of them have us getting around 1 inch. If it stays on track. Now most of the runs have it going south on each one. 25 to 50 miles south and we get a salt run if we are lucky.


I think that town needs a new consultant.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea he put out a letter today stating that all models were wrong and they're expecting 8-12
put it this way the supervisor and the guys boss are not happy


----------



## R&R Yard Design

to be honest I just want three maybe four inches of light fluffy snow all the come down within an hour and a half two hours and get out of here


----------



## rjigto4oje

X2 an easy push would be nice. I hope this doesn't jinx us it could be worse. At least there not talking epic like the east cost. And for what its worth I have a friend who is friends with Tom Skilling he works for nws
And his thinking is about 4 to 5 inches 
Depending on the track. He said when it starts the ratio will be around 10 to 1 as the storm intensifies the ratio will go up to 15 to 1. Let's hope for the best. But be prepared for the worst. Stay safe


----------



## SnowMatt13

Ron and Pat. If you have Facebook and are friends with nws chicago they posted the briefing at about 5. I can try the link I got emailed but it was to join the conference. Other thought is the noaa website. Click on active watches and warnings the click on chicago area. In headlines up top they have one in red click on that follow down and they might have a clickable link to the briefing. Comment on snow ratios is correct too.


----------



## SnowMatt13

I can't get it posted from my phone but I just checked Noaa website and under the headline after you click on it first item in blue says latest multimedia weather briefing and then updated 4 pm. That was what we got at 2. They probably just cut out the q and a discussion on the conference call at the end.


----------



## dieselss

Got this from there site


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Go hawks. What did skilling say


----------



## Midwest Pond

Skilling is thinking 9-11"


----------



## rjigto4oje

Dang hope that's a bit inflated. And yes lets go hawks. And its getting colder out


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I don't want that much at all. Just 2 that's good for me


----------



## R&R Yard Design

What sucks it's going to be a long day of snow on Sunday and let's hope it ends early in the evening


----------



## Midwest Pond

starts around 5pm sat.night and goes through Sunday till 6-7pm


----------



## rjigto4oje

Hopefully taking a break from the snow in the evening to watch the super bowl. Then back out all night


----------



## JDosch

rjigto4oje;1944057 said:


> Hopefully taking a break from the snow in the evening to watch the super bowl. Then back out all night


That's what its looking like. Hopefully we all can take a break to watch the game.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Putting old lady in skid, this should be funny.....lol


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1944077 said:


> Putting old lady in skid, this should be funny.....lol


She will do fine. Give her all kinds of compliments. That's what I did with my wife.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

rjigto4oje;1944082 said:


> She will do fine. Give her all kinds of compliments. That's what I did with my wife.


That's what I do with everything. Usually works


----------



## road2damascus

Honey that extra poundage you picked up over the holidays looks great on you! 

Hmmm doesn't work for every situation.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;1944082 said:


> She will do fine. Give her all kinds of compliments. That's what I did with my wife.


You have met her....she asked what color drapes does it have.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm puzzled about this, that's more moisture then whats forecasted. The snow will start around 10-12 to 1 and go to 15 to1.......something to think about.









I really worried about a shift to the south. Its been trending on a more northly track, that's not always good when two low pressure system are merging. Normally a more powerful tracks north but its being squeezed.


----------



## rjigto4oje

I asked mine to drive it up the trailer. She replied how would I get back on the ground.


----------



## JDosch

I just told mine she was my backup driver if somebody no shows, and she told me that her job is to sleep.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

So what are you saying pat


----------



## rjigto4oje

I guess I'm lucky we have a 5 to 7 hour route together. As she's not that bad. Of course except for the time she hit may rear bumper bahahahaha.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hopefully nothing, something is just off.

I have full confidEnce, don't get me wrong. Hell been eye balling it for 11 days now


Another one worth watching next weekend too.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;1944119 said:


> I asked mine to drive it up the trailer. She replied how would I get back on the ground.


I know when she see the 924, she'll want that to "ride" in


----------



## Meezer

1olddogtwo;1944132 said:


> Another one worth watching next weekend too.


What about the one midweek???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Meezer;1944135 said:


> What about the one midweek???


Waiting for this one to clear the area before forming opinion


----------



## rjigto4oje

Skilling said blizzard like winds, drifts Sh!t just what we don't need and a boat load of snow


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea it's going to suck.


----------



## dieselss

6_10 maybe more. Fun!


----------



## road2damascus

The fun lies within busting out 4 ft drifts of concrete snow : )


----------



## dieselss

I don't think it's gunna be cement, it's cold so it might be more light


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oh the sidewalk crews are gonna have so much fun. Nothing like 6-10" of snow blowing around and ending up in the corners where the sidewalks are


----------



## rjigto4oje

Im having tons of fun nothing like putting a freze plug in when its 20 deg out


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I have issues, well that's no new news.



I will expound on them later


----------



## mikeitu7

Almost repeat of 4 years ago but half of the snow and two days earlier


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1944289 said:


> I have issues, well that's no new news.
> 
> I will expound on them later


we are sitting on pins n needles waiting to here this.

I am guessing it has something to do with the track shifting slightly or maybe the temps start to high and some of the accumulation expected will end up being rain......


----------



## White Gardens

What I'm not getting is that our hourly has us above freezing clear through noon tomorrow. 

If that is the case, it's going to be a wet, nasty snow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dont have a whole lot thime this AM, its just when I read the Centarl IL and the Indy AFD, things dont added up.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

they say it's going to start out as an 8 to 1 ratio


----------



## R&R Yard Design

how nice of my guys did not tell me that the trailers brakes weren't working. Have to replace four trailer brakes such fun rushing to try to get things done


----------



## rjigto4oje

R&R Yard Design;1944540 said:


> how nice of my guys did not tell me that the trailers brakes weren't working. Have to replace four trailer brakes such fun rushing to try to get things done


that sucks. And i though i was the only one having troubles. Brett trailer equipment midlothian turnpike and kostner is awesome


----------



## road2damascus

rjigto4oje;1944563 said:


> that sucks. And i though i was the only one having troubles. Brett trailer equipment midlothian turnpike and kostner is awesome


Your the lucky ones that get to deal with your troubles before the storm. I will probably get my troubles during the storm.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

When u get issues before the storm, it just means that double the amount will happen during.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

damn it, im saying the numbers are too low....if im wrong, Im wrong I cant bite my tougue any longer!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Waiting for update from NWS is killing me.


----------



## rjigto4oje

SullivanSeptic;1944621 said:


> When u get issues before the storm, it just means that double the amount will happen during.


i agree x2 pat fill us in please no time to hold back to mamy things are going on to watch the news just fixed the snow blower ripped the cord right out oh what fun


----------



## SnowMatt13

You are right Pat. 2 pm update: 10 to 14 plus local higher possible by lake. Winds increase throughout the day gusts 35 to 40. Warning expiration to be extended. 30 or so hours duration.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

My 2pm says the same as noon....wtf


----------



## rjigto4oje

Worse wtf.......


----------



## dieselss

Translation?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Through sunday night...

The major winter storm to impact the region tonight through sunday
night is by far the primary focus...with the following main
concerns:
-possibility of ptype issues across my far south tonight into early
sunday...which could produce a strong gradient in accumulating snows
over...or just south of my area.
-periods of moderate to heavy snow over the northern half to 2/3rds
of my area tonight through sunday evening.
-possibility of a stronger system...which would result in stronger
northeast winds over the area sunday and sunday evening. This could
produce blizzard conditions...with white out conditions over portions
of northern illinois.

At this time we have chosen to hold off on issuing a blizzard
warning for any of the area. However...future shifts may need to
consider one if the winds continue to look as strong. Only chances
to going headlines was to extend through 06 utc monday for my
western cwa and through 12 utc monday for my eastern cwa.

Water vapor imagery this afternoon continues to show a very
impressive plumb of moisture streaming north-northeastward across
the plains and into the middle missouri and mississippi valleys down
stream of a southwestern conus trough. In fact...this mornings
sounding out of koax indicated pwats up around 0.64 inches...which
is very impressive for this time of year. Meanwhile...our main
weather maker for the next day in and half...is now noted as a
potent shortwave digging southeastward in the northern stream across
montana. This system will have access to a good amount of this
moisture currently moving into the region.

Cyclogenesis is expected to ramp up across the plains tonight as the
aforementioned disturbance shifts over the high plains. Increasing warm
advection/isentropic ascent downstream should continue to drive the
precipitation shield to our west-southwest over the region by mid
evening. As mentioned above...precip types look to be an issue...at
least through this evening across my far southern counties...mainly
south of pontiac to rensselaer line. Warmer air initially...will
likely allow this precip to start as some light rain...and this
initial period of rain could get farther north then the above
mentioned line. However...as the low develops to our southwest this
evening surface winds across northern portions of the area will
switch out of the east northeast as the cold front to our north sags
southward. This should result in a quick transition to snow for
areas along and north of interstate 80. However...well south of the
interstate...warmer boundary layer temperatures could be slower to
erode...possibly leading to more rain than snow this evening. As
such...confidence across my southern cwa is low with timing of
transition to snow.

Snow should fall at a good rate overnight tonight across much of my
area as a band of 850 mb frontogenesis sets up across northern
illinois. This snowfall tonight alone could produce 2 to 5 inches of
snow by early sunday morning across much of the area.

Model guidance continues to suggest a much more organized system
developing over the area during the day sunday...with the upper
short wave tough forecast to sharpen over the mid mississippi valley
and thus resulting in more robust dynamics supportive of a strong
lower level circulation. This a stronger solution will not only
support more snowfall...but also stronger northeasterly winds. As
such...wind speeds could become an issue...possibly becoming strong
enough to result in near blizzard to blizzard conditions. I will not
upgrade to a blizzard warning with this package...but it may need to
be considered if a stronger solution with a deeper surface system
materializes. Either way...this looks to be a high impact storm for
much of the area. The 850 mb low is set to track across central
illinois by late sunday afternoon...this again could put the snow to
rain line fairly close to my far southern counties...possibly
leading to a sharpe snow accumulation gradient over my far south...or
just outside of my area to the south.

The track of the 850 and 700 mb lows would suggest periods of heavy
snow across much of northern illinois/northwestern indiana through
the day tomorrow...with strong mid level frontogenesis setting up
within a developing deformation zone. As such snow rates in excess
of an inch per hour are certainly possible at times tomorrow. Snow
should continue into sunday evening...before gradually tapering off
across my western areas by midnight monday morning.
However...snowfall may continue across portions of my eastern
cwa...with some possible lake enhanced snows continuing. As
mentioned in previous discussions...inversion heights do not get
very high...but the fact that they will still be within the
dendritic growth zone...would seem to support at least some minor
additional accumulations into monday morning. Given this...i have
made the changes highlighted above to the going winter storm warning.

Total storm accumulations look to top out near a foot in many
areas...with some possibly getting a couple more inches than this.
It appears slightly lighter amounts are expected across north
central illinois. Overall confidence is becoming higher is getting
heavy snow...especially across the northern half to 3/4 of my area.
Confidence on total snow amounts is a bit lower across my central
illinois counties...due to the possibility for some mixing issues.

Kjb


----------



## 1olddogtwo

lock it in....... think it might be low tho


----------



## dieselss

To low.....To high still


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1944723 said:


> To low.....To high still


gotta put u in text group. add few inches


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/lot/?n=webbriefing

later all going to teach the better half


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Figures - biggest storm of the year And I'm here at the firehouse till Monday... Every freaking storm this year I've been at the firehouse.... I hope we get a ton so I can atleast play with the loader on Monday moving piles...


----------



## NorthernSvc's

My ride for blizzardmageddon 2015


----------



## 1olddogtwo

NorthernSvc's;1944877 said:


> My ride for blizzardmageddon 2015


That sucks to sit out, and that's a nice ride.

Where is everyone? Going out at 2am no matter what.


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1944729 said:


> gotta put u in text group. add few inches


I used to be in those group texts.......what'd I do to get booted? Am I not gooderer enough anymore?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1944886 said:


> I used to be in those group texts.......what'd I do to get booted? Am I not gooderer enough anymore?


Oh my god, I've got like 15 of them between both phones. Dennis keeps creating new group s...I get confused who's who in what.


----------



## SnowMatt13

5 am for us


----------



## dheavychevy38

Boss man said be on site at 6am.


----------



## dieselss

2am huh.....
Starting to mist/drizzle here now


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1944899 said:


> Oh my god, I've got like 15 of them between both phones. Dennis keeps creating new group s...I get confused who's who in what.


Were probably going out at 3am depending on how much snow. Hey Pat is it possible that I can be put into the weather text ?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Weather text me to pat. I don't get them anymore


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Typo 3 AM.....

Basic subscription for 5 months is 2 hot boneless wings per month, Premium package is the same listed above with a miller lite.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

3am on site for us. A few places open at 5am and 6am.


----------



## snowish10

SullivanSeptic;1944976 said:


> 3am on site for us. A few places open at 5am and 6am.


Same here I'll most likely be posted up at a church parking lot.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Couple churches, shopping centers open at 5am and then a bunch of restaurants. But my guys handle those. I will be sleeping. Lol


----------



## dieselss

SullivanSeptic;1944982 said:


> Couple churches, shopping centers open at 5am and then a bunch of restaurants. But my guys handle those. I will be sleeping. Lol


Got guys to do your light work huh. Must be nice.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

The big question is what plo to use. Wideout or 9.5vee with wings. Decisions decisions.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

U driving the dump?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I wish. Lol. I'll be in my beater


----------



## SnowMatt13

Snowing up here


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Snow here too. But I'm inside. United Center watching Disney Frozen on Ice. Woot woot...Let it go, let it go!


----------



## snowish10

just started a little bit here in Westchester.


----------



## mikeplowman

haha….yeah i was there on wednesday. got suckered by my lil girl to buy $100 worth of point less **** that will break in 2 weeks


SullivanSeptic;1945004 said:


> Snow here too. But I'm inside. United Center watching Disney Frozen on Ice. Woot woot...Let it go, let it go!


----------



## ultimate plow

Us northern folk been seeing some light snow showers. Z time .....be good out there boys


----------



## snowngo

raining in cedar lake


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Ground covered here. Good night. Be safe. Hope it falls apart!


----------



## clncut

Starting to change over in NWI. Be safe everyone and have fun making those


----------



## dieselss

snowngo;1945037 said:


> raining in cedar lake


Cedar tucky. Hiya neighbor


----------



## kevlars

Ground is just starting to get white. Grassy areas that is. I'm out here, 3 hours straight west of Chicago. 

Kevlars


----------



## snowngo

dieselss;1945072 said:


> Cedar tucky. Hiya neighbor


:


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks


----------



## road2damascus

spitting misty snow up here near the lake highland park. Salt trucks out on 41.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

1/8 inch in lansing


----------



## 01PStroke

I'd say 1.5-2 already in Shorewood. But then again I haven't seen snow in a long time!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

So how is it everywhere


----------



## EmeraldMeadows

Got some ground cover around 9 here in indy but the rain has turned it to slush now. Ill be surprised if we get 2"


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Some wet heavy crap


----------



## road2damascus

2.5 ish in Highland park


----------



## mikeitu7

1-2in alsip depends on the drifts. Heavy snow


----------



## JDosch

3-4 in Joliet. Coming down wet and heavy.


----------



## Midwest Pond

thanks to Old Dog and Diesel for being the best Western Plow repair hotline last night......

up and down on the plow is quite beneficial

I have an entire repair guide on my phone


----------



## 1olddogtwo

No problem Allen

Fun stuff here


----------



## dieselss

I could have faxed it, but hooking up a phone line to it would have been a problem.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Just noticed were under a blizzard warning

2 pm until midnight


----------



## dieselss

Pushing cement boulders here


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Midwest Pond;1945417 said:


> thanks to Old Dog and Diesel for being the best Western Plow repair hotline last night......
> 
> up and down on the plow is quite beneficial
> 
> I have an entire repair guide on my phone


But I thought this was for weather. Ya know, resources and contacts on here are so useless. We need to stay on topic for a few whiny people.

Are we catching my sarcasm here, cause I'm laying it on thick.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

This has been the best blizzard I've been in all day yet maybe even the entire month, or the year!!!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1945458 said:


> This has been the best blizzard I've been in all day yet maybe even the entire month, or the year!!!!


Did you stop at Dairy Queen again?


----------



## dieselss

Pat, you can come down here for a yellow snow cone....free


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'll take a double scoop of yellow and one scoop of brown please


----------



## 01PStroke

There's a few downed trees in Shorewood. Wet, heavy, sticking to everything


----------



## rjigto4oje

5 inches out at midway according to nws frank Wachowski. tom skillings friend.
Temps to drop off later then the snow ratio will be around 15 to 1 for what it is worth


----------



## dieselss

Great. Colder and this will be a skating rink under the cover


----------



## SnowMatt13

Good solid inch at the border.











Plus a whole more......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Almost need 4x4.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;1945517 said:


> 5 inches out at midway according to nws frank Wachowski. tom skillings friend.
> Temps to drop off later then the snow ratio will be around 15 to 1 for what it is worth


Www.crh.noaa.gov/lot/?n=lsr_summary


----------



## dieselss

How's the new skid operator pat


----------



## 1olddogtwo

She hanging pretty well, she thinks earned keep at the wing table.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I've been meaning to ask everyone I'd the had plans for the Superbowl if ya don't, you can hang with us plowing......


----------



## Midwest Pond

now 4x4 went down...... i think i made to reconsider my career choice


----------



## NorthernSvc's

screw this storm,
so far this is whats gone wrong. and whats even worse is that im not there to help fix or cover any of this ****...
1 call off/no show
one truck into a ditch - had to get a tow to get him out...
center support cracked (Center bolt)- plow basically hanging by hydraulic cylinders..
another guy states "plow wont raise or lower correctly" - turns out he lost the lower support bolt for the unimount... put in new bolt - now all good - 
snow way plow has stopped working on one of my smaller trucks... guessing it's either a bad connection or motor... hoping its not a motor as i don't have a spare...
other residential truck blew a brake line - luckily I have a mechanic on staff 3 hours later truck is back on the street....


----------



## rjigto4oje

Midwest Pond;1945759 said:


> now 4x4 went down...... i think i made to reconsider my career choice


what kind of truck


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Let it snow let it SNOW !!!


----------



## dieselss

What happened Allen?


----------



## mikeitu7

Pat u at home? Lol enjoying the weather from your window


----------



## clncut

Question fellas. I have a wide out. Will angle And go up intermittently Plow will lower and you can hear it clicking when trying to angle or move wings. I tried all the plugs....any help would be great!


----------



## dieselss

Ck the controller connector.


----------



## clncut

Checked all connections even swapped out controllers. Now there is no movement....just clicking when hitting the joystick.


----------



## dieselss

Ck out of solenoid under the cover on the plow


----------



## NorthernSvc's

jumpo the motor does it run?


----------



## clncut

Yes. Just jumped it. I can hear it run


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Snapped the axle up joint. SOB.


----------



## Midwest Pond

i'm back up!!!! broken axle on 4wd.... found a guy to fix it...... im up again

this is bad..... 14-16" easy around here and still snowing


----------



## rjigto4oje

Muffler broke selenoid took a crap the the battery cable between the selenoid ans the grill took a crap oh well I guess that what the make jumper cables whats next hopefully nothing


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond;1946043 said:


> i'm back up!!!! broken axle on 4wd.... found a guy to fix it...... im up again
> 
> this is bad..... 14-16" easy around here and still snowing


Send him here with Dana 60 shaft for driver side

Time to play in skid


----------



## dieselss

You kicking out your new helper.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

NorthernSvc's;1945780 said:


> screw this storm,
> so far this is whats gone wrong. and whats even worse is that im not there to help fix or cover any of this ****...
> 1 call off/no show
> one truck into a ditch - had to get a tow to get him out...
> center support cracked (Center bolt)- plow basically hanging by hydraulic cylinders..
> another guy states "plow wont raise or lower correctly" - turns out he lost the lower support bolt for the unimount... put in new bolt - now all good -
> snow way plow has stopped working on one of my smaller trucks... guessing it's either a bad connection or motor... hoping its not a motor as i don't have a spare...
> other residential truck blew a brake line - luckily I have a mechanic on staff 3 hours later truck is back on the street....


Good news, it's almost over. Well in 12-20 hours! Hope all gets Gooder!


----------



## dieselss

Holy white out..


----------



## Sawboy

Cracked windshield, Intermittent ABS light, and I dented a parked car. I'm ready to be done.


----------



## dieselss

New wing from damage done last year, nailed a man hole, broke the wing pivot pin....wing no work.


----------



## JDosch

My biggest problem has been new customers calling to have their driveways done, DURING the storm. And expect you to take care of them ASAP. When you have all your guys running full routes.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ah, its still a white out here in TP.

Jeff.... old lady still out


----------



## Sawboy

And now I'm stuck solid. Going no place.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hope u got out

Blown axle ,lost my phone. Now flat on skid


----------



## mikeitu7

At least this last round is light and fluffy easy to push.


----------



## rjigto4oje

broke 3 handheld controllers WTF


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bingo on 18 to 20.....I won twice. The snow amout and 5K and 100.00 sq's

Truck at ford, shopping on line for new phone


----------



## mikeitu7

Just one hose on a plow busted fixed in a couple of mins thinks this is the only event that went pretty week with no breakdowns.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Parts in Detroit hoping to have it back tomorrow afternoon. 

Here's sleepy sleep.....Come find me


----------



## rjigto4oje

Still at it anyone heard 1 to 2 Tuesday night? ? And sat?


----------



## JDosch

Still at it, too. Almost done. I heard snow tomorrow night, as well. Saturday, who knows.


----------



## dieselss

Dennis said he was,,,told him which pedal was the gas. I think he'll be done soon


----------



## IDST

anybody hiring down that way for a truck and a toolcat with six foot blower. No snow up in Minneapolis


----------



## JDosch

I would have been done hours ago, but I had an "emergency" call to plow two lots, due to their contractor never showing up at all. Needless to say, I gained a new customer. Also had to do 5 driveways that I subbed out, because that guy never showed, and screwed me.


----------



## dieselss

Superbowl was yesterday, I wonder if that had anything to do with the no shows?


----------



## JDosch

You read my mind. Wouldn't doubt it. That's ok. More money for me.


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss;1946708 said:


> Superbowl was yesterday, I wonder if that had anything to do with the no shows?


All that snow made me feel like a line backer blitzing all day we won in triple overtime though


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Still out here. With loader clearing docks. You know it's bad when an 18,000lb loader get stuck.


----------



## dieselss

SullivanSeptic;1946876 said:


> Still out here. With loader clearing docks. You know it's bad when an 18,000lb loader get stuck.


Like I told Dennis, pedal on the right...that's the go fast one


----------



## 1olddogtwo

If I had my phone, I would post what it looks like when you park the counterweight on a trunk


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Overall 27 straight hours plus the other half worked 3am to 9pm. Im impressed with her attitude and the way she handled the machine


----------



## dieselss

After she added curtains and a fuzzy seat warmer?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I jumped into her machine at 3am, it was clean and a slight smell of money


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Speak of the devil , she just pulled in....can't wait to see the new phone.


----------



## dieselss

Pink fuzzy case I bet


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Better not be fuzzy


----------



## erkoehler

Calling for 4-8 and we get 19+....that was fun! Back out now.


----------



## ultimate plow

That was a nice mini blizzard. So did we all end up with 18" or so????







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ultimate plow

[/URL][/IMG]



[URL=http://s270.photobucket.com/user/ULM2004/media/IMG_0032.jpg.html]


----------



## road2damascus

Day one, today and tonight.

A period of snow is expected late this afternoon and
evening, mainly near the wisconsin border where 1 to locally 3
inches of snow could occur.

.days two through seven, wednesday through monday.

Snow is likely wednesday afternoon and early evening, mainly
south of interstate 80 where 1 to locally 3 inches of snow could
fall.


----------



## Sawboy

Been out since 9 last night doing clean ups


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just finished. Ugh. I'm exhausted.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

And I need to replace for sure one sub, possibly a second. They are brutal. Who needs a gig?


----------



## rjigto4oje

Getting the exhaust fixed. Although plowing snow with no exhaust kept me awake. I'm on to something? ???


----------



## Midwest Pond

yea, the guy in Hawthorn Woods saved my ass..... replaced a broken 4wd axle in less then 1 1/2 hours and got me back on the road. I was out plowing for 27 hours after that.
Was in the truck for 40 hours total...... the calls just kept coming and I couldn't say no, except to the ones that were too far.

Time to invoice today.


----------



## dieselss

SullivanSeptic;1947210 said:


> And I need to replace for sure one sub, possibly a second. They are brutal. Who needs a gig?


Sure. A nice comphy loader? Tv and a microwave?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well, 20" of snow will show how good people really are, or aren't in this case. Can't hide your lack of talents with a snow like that


----------



## dieselss

But it's cold, and was snowing a lot, they could barely see, that's all safety issues. Your a mean boss to make then work like that .


----------



## Bartlett_2

That was fun! Got 38 hours in myself. So what's the verdict for tonight? I'm hearing a dusting through 4".


----------



## SnowMatt13

1-3. Highest totals at border
lower the further south you go. at this point looks like everyone plays


----------



## snowish10

Hey guys, tolled up 35 hours this storm. My first longest snow plowing time and plowing in a blizzard. Went overall very well, But at the need of the night my western ultramount started acting up out of the blue. Raising the plow was a snails pass usually is very quick, I know it the the plow and not the truck side wiring. Tried a different controlee still did the same thing. New western fluid in the beginning of the season. Any ideas??? Pump? the motor that move the pump??


----------



## dieselss

Frozen fluid, clogged filter. Pump going out


----------



## giggity

snowish10;1947472 said:


> Hey guys, tolled up 35 hours this storm. My first longest snow plowing time and plowing in a blizzard. Went overall very well, But at the need of the night my western ultramount started acting up out of the blue. Raising the plow was a snails pass usually is very quick, I know it the the plow and not the truck side wiring. Tried a different controlee still did the same thing. New western fluid in the beginning of the season. Any ideas??? Pump? the motor that move the pump??


screen inside pump clogged, or motor is on its way


----------



## Bartlett_2

snowish10;1947472 said:


> Hey guys, tolled up 35 hours this storm. My first longest snow plowing time and plowing in a blizzard. Went overall very well, But at the need of the night my western ultramount started acting up out of the blue. Raising the plow was a snails pass usually is very quick, I know it the the plow and not the truck side wiring. Tried a different controlee still did the same thing. New western fluid in the beginning of the season. Any ideas??? Pump? the motor that move the pump??


I had the same issue last season. Swapped solenoid, changed filter, then motor. Ended up being the lift cylinder.


----------



## snowngo

while we're on the subject the left side of my boss V plow won't work. makes a sound kinda like the hydraulics are trying to move it but nothing .


----------



## Midwest Pond

Anyone looking for an old school Western plow for a cable set up, it came with a truck I picked up, don't need it.

Its in great shape, no rust, just a huge paper weight in my driveway.


now..... on to weather related items, the sunny is out and at least salt is working


looks like the clipper is setting up too far north for us :-(


----------



## Mark13

ultimate plow;1947154 said:


> That was a nice mini blizzard. So did we all end up with 18" or so????


It's hard to tell when one spot is bare pavement and 20' away the snow is 4' deep.

You do a nice job on those lots. Looks like you missed a couple spots at the gas station though!

I didn't take many pictures while I was out. Took a few while doing my grandparents house and some other friends driveways.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark, u need some plowslick


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snow is starting to fall in downers


----------



## rjigto4oje

Midwest Pond;1947661 said:


> Anyone looking for an old school Western plow for a cable set up, it came with a truck I picked up, don't need it.
> 
> Its in great shape, no rust, just a huge paper weight in my driveway.
> 
> now..... on to weather related items, the sunny is out and at least salt is working
> 
> looks like the clipper is setting up too far north for us :-(


Pm... sent


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1947797 said:


> Mark, u need some plowslick


You gunna peal it off yours and hand it to him?


----------



## dieselss

That's it? 2 min pump and done


----------



## snowish10

is it hard to change the pump?


----------



## snowish10

Bartlett_2;1947529 said:


> I had the same issue last season. Swapped solenoid, changed filter, then motor. Ended up being the lift cylinder.


Did you have a leak in it?


----------



## dieselss

snowish10;1948038 said:


> is it hard to change the pump?


No. Not unless the bolts break.


----------



## snowish10

should i buy it online somewhere or just go to the western dealer in Addison (regional)?


----------



## Bartlett_2

snowish10;1948041 said:


> Did you have a leak in it?


No. Nothing noticable. And go to AutoTruck in Bartlett if you need it now. Otherwise get it online. Regional is a ripoff on parts.


----------



## grkstl2

I need some help. Does anyone have a cartridge to make a Unimount lift cylinder go up? My plow goes left and right but won't go up I was told its the cartridge closest to the cylinder at the top. Im working on the truck behind bourbon street in Merrionette park if anyone is near please help.
i checked all the grounds already and have tried various coils with no luck. I already tested the truck side wiring on a friends plow and it is ok.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snowish10;1948053 said:


> should i buy it online somewhere or just go to the western dealer in Addison (regional)?


There's this guy I know in the south subs Called Pats Garage he carries and sells plow parts he has to numbers but herd he lost a phone so nor sure what number to try. Look him up in the yellow pages....Lol. all seriousNess. Jeffs snow plow in Oaklawn or Regional in Crestwood


----------



## dieselss

Have you cked for power at light blue while going up? Next.....hotwire it and try up and see if it raises


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1948131 said:


> Have you cked for power at light blue while going up? Next.....hotwire it and try up and see if it raises


Try jumping it


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;1948158 said:


> Try jumping it


Just don't trip


----------



## erkoehler

I think I need to buy more equipment


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It think we need more snow

600 for new phone.....WTF...... new axle, in but not in


----------



## rjigto4oje

Damn is it gold plated.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

No contract plus 50 for new otter box crazy


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;1947797 said:


> Mark, u need some plowslick


I need a lot of things! I'm not sure why the snow was stuck to the blade so bad there.



erkoehler;1948166 said:


> I think I need to buy more equipment


I want more snow so I can afford to buy more equipment... or a house.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

grkstl2;1948105 said:


> I need some help. Does anyone have a cartridge to make a Unimount lift cylinder go up? My plow goes left and right but won't go up I was told its the cartridge closest to the cylinder at the top. Im working on the truck behind bourbon street in Merrionette park if anyone is near please help.
> i checked all the grounds already and have tried various coils with no luck. I already tested the truck side wiring on a friends plow and it is ok.


Call Jeff in Oak Lawn. He is close to you.


----------



## grkstl2

dieselss;1948131 said:


> Have you cked for power at light blue while going up? Next.....hotwire it and try up and see if it raises


I flushed the whole system and it is completely dirty again. I think the lift cylinder is breaking down because i get that to work then the debris come back. I pulled out some chunks that look like pieces of o rings... i cant beleive it is electrical anymore. I will get a rebuild kit tomorrow and fix the lift cylinder. Til then i have my friend's truck. thanks for the help


----------



## grkstl2

Pushin 2 Please;1948232 said:


> Call Jeff in Oak Lawn. He is close to you.


I left him a message and stopped by his shop but he was closed. Thank you


----------



## mikeitu7

mikeitu7;1946624 said:


> Just one hose on a plow busted fixed in a couple of mins thinks this is the only event that went pretty week with no breakdowns.


Spoke to soon, with clean ups One truck fuel pump, second alternator, third brake line and hose, skid blown hydro line going to be a busy day.
Luckily every thing worked great during the storm


----------



## Phil1747

Does anyone buy bagged Salt in bulk? Looking for prices on a pallet. Thinking decent stuff, its for my driveway and gona split it with a few neighbors. The wife got used to having a clean dry drive while all the neighbors have and inch of ice. She asked if i could just go get some and use the 2 yd salter like i used to and i had to explain how a ton of salt for a 20X40 drive was a little much and how it would freeze if it got left in there untill i used it all. Paying 9$ for a 50lb bag for road salt from depot is getting old this year quick.


----------



## JDosch

Most places that I've found are $291 for a skid.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I get a skid for $200. It may be a bit south of you tho.


----------



## JDosch

Where is that at?


----------



## kendog

the closest place to palos would be conserve in tinley park. about 4.50 a bag if you get a pallet. a pallet is 49 / 50 lb. bags


----------



## giggity

Russo has it it for $4 a bag when you buy a skid.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Conserve FS in Tinley.


----------



## Sawboy

Another 8 hours. I am SO tired.


----------



## Bartlett_2

Snapped the upper lift frame on my ultramount. Will have the part tomorrow. Guy at the parts store said it was common. Has anyone here heard of that failing?


----------



## erkoehler

Anyone have a 8ft push box they need to sell?


----------



## beneb

Saw this guy at the gas station by my house yesterday. Probably not the best marketing decision ever made...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

You mean probably IS best marketing decision. Sex sells! Bahahahahaha


----------



## snowish10

giggity;1947509 said:


> screen inside pump clogged, or motor is on its way


The screen was cleaned and new western fluid in the beginning of the season. The motor on top or you mean the pump?


----------



## Sawboy

beneb;1948864 said:


> Probably not the best marketing decision ever made...


Says the guy giving him free advertising on a snow plowing forum.

That guy is a genius :salute:


----------



## snowish10

erkoehler;1948709 said:


> Anyone have a 8ft push box they need to sell?


Yea, my old landscape boss has a homemade 8 pusher box with a top scraper blade for $800. Pm your number I can text your pictures of the box


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It was good to get a push in today


----------



## beneb

Pushin 2 Please;1948875 said:


> You mean probably IS best marketing decision. Sex sells! Bahahahahaha





Sawboy;1948894 said:


> Says the guy giving him free advertising on a snow plowing forum.
> 
> That guy is a genius :salute:


HAHA good point ...the guy that got out of that truck looked like he was straight out of the movie "Deliverance"


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^Bahahahahaha

Sure do got a purrty mouth!


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1948905 said:


> It was good to get a push in today


Yes it is unfortunately i have to go out at midnight due to the lot still having car until then


----------



## Midwest Pond

Hey Guys..... I've posted before, but this Saturday in Mundelein I'm having a fundraiser at a brewery company

50% of the beer sales goes toward bringing clean water to those in the world without. I'd love to see a few fellow plow guys there..... it begins at noon and runs to 10pm...... i'll be pacing myself through the day, come have 1 with me. A few years ago we raised thousands drinking beer, this Saturday, we plan on raising close to $4k....... cheers

Allen
Midwest Pond Design

https://www.facebook.com/events/425472620941440/


----------



## road2damascus

Finally used a v plow today. definitely buying one soon.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

road2damascus;1949051 said:


> Finally used a v plow today. definitely buying one soon.


Thanks again for the help! it's nice to be home at a reasonable hour for once...

V-plows are definitely the ****... you just don't appreciate how awesome they are until you have to plow a place where you can't windrow...


----------



## road2damascus

NorthernSvc's;1949063 said:


> Thanks again for the help! it's nice to be home at a reasonable hour for once...
> 
> V-plows are definitely the ****... you just don't appreciate how awesome they are until you have to plow a place where you can't windrow...


Your welcome. just happy I can do something for you besides giving you Duncan doughnuts gift cards : )


----------



## mikeplowman

Phil1747;1948512 said:


> Does anyone buy bagged Salt in bulk? Looking for prices on a pallet. Thinking decent stuff, its for my driveway and gona split it with a few neighbors. The wife got used to having a clean dry drive while all the neighbors have and inch of ice. She asked if i could just go get some and use the 2 yd salter like i used to and i had to explain how a ton of salt for a 20X40 drive was a little much and how it would freeze if it got left in there untill i used it all. Paying 9$ for a 50lb bag for road salt from depot is getting old this year quick.


got my skids from FS in wauconda $4.25/bag ($208/skid) but i bought them couple months ago and don't know if their prices went up since then. hope that helps


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Wait till you use an ebling. Then is the sh!t. Looks like the tractor and blower are going to be busy blowing back piles


----------



## Phil1747

mikeplowman;1949083 said:


> got my skids from FS in wauconda $4.25/bag ($208/skid) but i bought them couple months ago and don't know if their prices went up since then. hope that helps


Called Ruso today they said 5.25 per bag for basic road salt, dollar off each bag if i pick up a skid. Looking around for next season not worth storing it all summer. Was that stuff you picked up from FS just normal road salt or what?


----------



## mikeplowman

Phil1747;1949167 said:


> Called Ruso today they said 5.25 per bag for basic road salt, dollar off each bag if i pick up a skid. Looking around for next season not worth storing it all summer. Was that stuff you picked up from FS just normal road salt or what?


Yes just regular rock salt, yellow bag ice-a-way I think. I use it in my tailgate salter and walk behind salter.

My buddy bought his skids from Russo's in early December and paid $3.99/bag. Russo's prices do go up the more the season goes on. So buy it cheaper before the season


----------



## kendog

a heads up for guys in the southwest suburbs! the guy that I get my salt from is bagging his own salt. this salt is comparable to clearlane or slicer! I have left it ouside and have not had any issues with it freezing!! it has constantly been consistent! it is also colored so you can see your application on the snow! I have gotten salt from just about everyone out this way and have had bad loads one time or another with ALL of them! ive been using this since last season and have never had a problem! it melts to way below zero!! he is ONLY 6.00 for a 50 lb. bag at pallet price. I will leave his name and number! he said to mention PLOWSITE and he would discount price for members!! contact is Dave at 708-670-5633. just thought I would pass this on to fellow plowers!! he is located in markham


----------



## Cover Guy

erkoehler;1948709 said:


> Anyone have a 8ft push box they need to sell?


I have a 8' arctic I would sell


----------



## erkoehler

Anyone have a link to see the seasonal snow fall totals for Midway Airport and Dupage County airport?


----------



## dieseld

Cover Guy;1949403 said:


> I have a 8' arctic I would sell


How much? please


----------



## SullivanSeptic

dieseld;1949415 said:


> How much? please


Oh that is a dangerous question when you need something


----------



## dieseld

I only typed the word please because I needed 10 characters to post the question. Simply entertaining a different pusher for my machine.


----------



## Cover Guy

dieseld;1949415 said:


> How much? please


$2500 I put new cutting edges on it last year and some new rubber blocks also. It hasn't been used this year.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

https://www.youtube.com/user/TheSullivanSeptic/videos

A few videos from the blizzard. Ended up getting too tired and busy to mess with camera anymore. So 5 videos is all I got


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Cover Guy;1949460 said:


> $2500 I put new cutting edges on it last year and some new rubber blocks also. It hasn't been used this year.


That's a great price. Used 10's go 32 to 3500


----------



## DIRISHMAN

As far as bag salt goes you can check a place in Mokena where my brother law works
they deal with Fertilizer and pasticide for summer and salts in winter it's called

AURTHOR CLEASON 
194th east of Lagrange Road


----------



## erkoehler

Was able to salvage my skid steer plow, Hope it makes it rest of the season. Next year, 8ft boss pusher.


----------



## road2damascus

.day one, today and tonight.

Light freezing drizzle is possible after midnight mainly north
of interstate 88.

.days two through seven, sunday through friday.

A wintry mix of sleet, snow and freezing rain is possible
sunday, across parts of far northern illinois.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I have nothing worth saying at this point.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1950976 said:


> I have nothing worth saying at this point.


Outlook is that bad Huh?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sad.....remember the last blizzard?

Been watching something for valentines day.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Make it happen. Let it snow. Ps im watching something for valentine's day a strawberry blode


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

rjigto4oje;1951152 said:


> Make it happen. Let it snow. Ps im watching something for valentine's day a strawberry blode


Oh yeah? What's his name?


----------



## giggity

rjigto4oje;1951152 said:


> Make it happen. Let it snow. Ps im watching something for valentine's day a strawberry blode


Does she have an Adams apple?


----------



## rjigto4oje

I see there is a lot of really close friends on here. I was talking about the wife. Lol


----------



## road2damascus

Just fixed my favorite snowblower. Gave it to one of my guys to use and....the belt was smoked. Rubber chunks filled the inside of the cover.


----------



## Sawboy

Hey! I resemble that remark.


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1951211 said:


> Hey! I resemble that remark.


Not the one that's usually in the back of your truck. The newset one I pack.

Oh and I fixedded your two stage.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

No snow so new words, I like it, its get gooder.


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;1951231 said:


> Not the one that's usually in the back of your truck. The newset one I pack.
> 
> Oh and I fixedded your two stage.


We're you able to use it to take care of those mountains? Lol


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1951248 said:


> We're you able to use it to take care of those mountains? Lol


My 5 year old used it. Cleared a path to bbq then a path to recycling container. Turned grill on for half hour to melt the snow around it. Then threw some burgers on the bbq. It's nice out. Kids were out for hours. Built a snow fort, fixed two blowers and Scraped the driveway too.


----------



## road2damascus

Salt run early Monday morning?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I haven't even gotten dress yet today.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1951286 said:


> I haven't even gotten dress yet today.


I just finished up some clean up work yesterday so I am still in snow mode. can't just go cold turkey ya know.


----------



## road2damascus

And now selling a set of signiture series dIrishman boss wings.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

How much royalty cash does get?


----------



## road2damascus

Negetive on the royalties....I'm taking a $100 dollar hit Because I mentioned they were his


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So they cost $20?


----------



## road2damascus

Yes. Between dealing with craigslist and dennis being the former owner....20 bucks was pushing it.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

road2damascus;1951310 said:


> Yes. Between dealing with craigslist and dennis being the former owner....20 bucks was pushing it.


Bahahaha. So they are best used as scrap metal then


----------



## road2damascus

Their poly : (


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1951328 said:


> Their poly : (


Can't win can ya.....lol


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1951414 said:


> Can't win can ya.....lol


Sold for 500 20 minutes ago.

Your plow up for sale yet


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1951426 said:


> Sold for 500 20 minutes ago.
> 
> Your plow up for sale yet


Everything is always for sale.....for the right price.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Speaking of for sale..... I have a newer 9'2" Boss Vee in great shape. Great shape. Also will come with a brand new set of formed cutting edges. Looking for a newer 8'6" or 9' Boss straight to trade for.


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1951438 said:


> Everything is always for sale.....for the right price.


$20 and I'll pick it up by 9am tomorrow


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I got an 8.2 I could trade ya


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1951538 said:


> Speaking of for sale..... I have a newer 9'2" Boss Vee in great shape. Great shape. Also will come with a brand new set of formed cutting edges. Looking for a newer 8'6" or 9' Boss straight to trade for.


Send me s text with price


----------



## dieselss

Why the downgrade?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ever try a vee down the road?


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1951286 said:


> I haven't even gotten dress yet today.


Why you walking around with your smoking jacket like Hugh Hefner after the money winnings.... haha


----------



## erkoehler

Looks like a salt run tonight, wet pavement and temps are dropping!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Maybe. Pretty windy here.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

2/17/15


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1952185 said:


> 2/17/15


Care to elaborate. Last we heard it was going to happen on valentine's day. You were right on the last 1


----------



## giggity

Just got back from walking the dog, nothing is really icy, wind is drying everything up


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dieselss;1951712 said:


> Why the downgrade?


Yes, no doubt a downgrade. Why, I really can't answer that. I guess I'd rather just have a straight with the option to run wings? Also really don't want the added weight up front anymore. Just about finally broke my girl in. (186,000 plus miles) Figure if I treat her right, I have another 150,000-200,000 to go!

With that said, if I can't find a trade, I'll put the new cutting edge on, and keep using it. I have to admit, I do love it!


----------



## Meezer

Calling for "3-6 inches of snow late Wednesday night through late Thursday night"Thumbs Up

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/michigan-city-in/46360/weather-forecast/332882


----------



## SullivanSeptic

giggity;1952308 said:


> Just got back from walking the dog, nothing is really icy, wind is drying everything up


Just came home from inlaws. It is pretty dry now. But some mist falling. Not sure if we will get a salt run. As if now, no way. More precipitation will be needed to justify it


----------



## Sawboy

Dammit.....add two batteries to windshield replacement. ARRRGH


----------



## road2damascus

Ice skating rink up here. Just salted everything.


----------



## erkoehler

road2damascus;1952523 said:


> Ice skating rink up here. Just salted everything.


we just finished, all salted.


----------



## brianbrich1

Salt applied here. Anything with excessive water froze fairly quick between 12-1 if it wasn't treated


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Holy hell it slick out. Don't slip guys


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Just finished up salt run in Schaumburg


----------



## Sawboy

Windshield with "Super Duty" logo - $370.00 installed
Without - $199.00

I have no desire to spend $85.50 a word. Lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^^^^^ Couldn't agree more!


----------



## rjigto4oje

Sawboy;1952821 said:


> Windshield with "Super Duty" logo - $370.00 installed
> Without - $199.00
> 
> I have no desire to spend $85.50 a word. Lol


try big franks in the city he makes house calls I paid 150 7734887700


----------



## Sawboy

Batteries checked out good. 

Thinking my alternator took a dump. Are there aftermarket "bigger and better" than OE? Is that worth the money?


----------



## Sawboy

Yep. Definitely the alternator. Damn.


----------



## snowish10

Do you have a dual or single alternator system?


----------



## Sawboy

Single alternator


----------



## snowish10

Depends how much you want to spend Id think


----------



## dheavychevy38

If you take it to a rebuilder they can usually take the alt you have and bump it up when they rebuild it.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Spitfire automotive roughly 107th Cicero acve.Oaklawn IL they rebuild and build up as well or CS Battery 59th Cicero Chicago.they deal with batteries and Alts


----------



## dieselss

Chilly out......let's go hawks


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Go hawks go hawks


----------



## road2damascus

Another Salt Run UP here


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Money night-tuesday appears to be lining up

I'll be in Florida..... Thinking of ya.


----------



## erkoehler

road2damascus;1954739 said:


> Another Salt Run UP here


Is it wet up there?


----------



## road2damascus

erkoehler;1954779 said:


> Is it wet up there?


Not yet. It's on its way...says radar. Freezing rain again.


----------



## road2damascus

Day one, tonight.

A period of mixed winter precipitation is likely this evening...
Particularly north of interstate 80. A mix of light sleet and
light snow will develop by evening, and is expected to change to
a mix of very light freezing drizzle and very light snow after
midnight. Little to no accumulation is expected, though areas
that do receive minor accumulations could see some slippery
conditions develop.


----------



## road2damascus

Wednesday through monday.

Accumulating lake effect snow is likely wednesday night through
late thursday for portions of northwest indiana, and again late
saturday and saturday night.


----------



## road2damascus

Well the band of freezing rain seemed to break up as it got close to the lake.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Looks like the north stuff is breaking up, but south around Ottawa is still there.


----------



## road2damascus

SullivanSeptic;1954879 said:


> Looks like the north stuff is breaking up, but south around Ottawa is still there.


Little unhappy about this breaking up thing to the north.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Never really had a chance of that making it here. Best chance of anything, which is also unlikely, is tomorrow AM, bout 5-7AM.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

road2damascus;1954904 said:


> Little unhappy about this breaking up thing to the north.


We will gwt it monday tuesday. No worries


----------



## road2damascus

Pushin 2 Please;1954916 said:


> Never really had a chance of that making it here. Best chance of anything, which is also unlikely, is tomorrow AM, bout 5-7AM.


Withholding information sir?

I'm not voting to have this an all weather topic thread but I will say I truly miss the Ron and pat weather influence that it used to have in previous seasons : (


----------



## road2damascus

SullivanSeptic;1954928 said:


> We will gwt it monday tuesday. No worries


I know...let it go! Let it go! My kids like that movie too. that and that dang Lego movie song...everything is awesome. It's bad when you got these songs stuck in your head.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I have given up on "guessing" this year. I talk to Pat and we tell him what I think but this year the models made me call it quits. Also it was taking away from my drinking time!


----------



## road2damascus

Well even if your guess is off or dead on, I always like to hear your thoughts....under the influence or not ; )


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Spitting a little snow here in New Lenox. Nothing much tho


----------



## Meezer

They are calling for "3-6 inches of snow late tonight through tomorrow evening"payup

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/chesterton-in/46304/weather-forecast/332975


----------



## SnowMatt13

Hype already starting for next Monday night/Tuesday with some numb nut putting out numbers in the 18-20 inch range.
Everybody better go get your bread and milk this weekend.....:laughing:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

SnowMatt13;1955484 said:


> Hype already starting for next Monday night/Tuesday with some numb nut putting out numbers in the 18-20 inch range.
> Everybody better go get your bread and milk this weekend.....:laughing:


What nut job is saying that?


----------



## SnowMatt13

I will just say it's a local forecaster I follow. I was shocked there were numbers attached. On a side note it looks to be a central and southern event. Nothing a little northward shift won't fix. Reference to the system 10 days ago was made.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;1955496 said:


> I will just say it's a local forecaster I follow. I was shocked there were numbers attached. On a side note it looks to be a central and southern event. Nothing a little northward shift won't fix. Reference to the system 10 days ago was made.


Oh no, clipper blizzard......,they are the worst kind


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1954958 said:


> Withholding information sir?
> 
> I'm not voting to have this an all weather topic thread but I will say I truly miss the Ron and pat weather influence that it used to have in previous seasons : (


True, I'm not as active as I once was. I feel I still contribute to the delinquency of snow jockeys like ourselves

Geranal speaking, if I'm not commenting is my way of being nice ( non-event will happen) and don't want to be Debbie downer


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pin drop



Tomorrow I'll talk up the event and give my thoughts if we are clipped or not.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1955713 said:


> Pin drop
> 
> Tomorrow I'll talk up the event and give my thoughts if we are clipped or not.


Can't hear an anvil drop over here.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Meezer;1955335 said:


> They are calling for "3-6 inches of snow late tonight through tomorrow evening"payup
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/chesterton-in/46304/weather-forecast/332975


Little to much but I'd take that powder!


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks
We need snow


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Little cold, little white, lots of salt this AM.


----------



## road2damascus

Windy....white from salt days ago....cold enough to make people stay inside.

What's the totals look like in NW indiana?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Nice little surprise salt run this morning.


----------



## dieselss

road2damascus;1956075 said:


> What's the totals look like in NW indiana?


What totals, I sneezed and it all blew off my truck


----------



## Meezer

road2damascus;1956075 said:


> What's the totals look like in NW indiana?


It's snowing in Laporte. Too early to tell how much will fall but this is what the NWS is calling for today:

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=lot


----------



## giggity

Swing and a miss...


----------



## dieselss

Crickets......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

happy Friday the 13th all

Today is a sad day for a few members here on PS. One of us needs a transplant if you will. one of his appendages has to go. 

after a exhaustive search, he was able to locate another suitable replacement. This newer apparatus will eventually grow in size if transplant takes well. 

the recipients is an angel I'm sure he'll grow wings

In other news, the donor will become a proud papa of on a unidentical twins today.


----------



## dieselss

Donor? Who?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Bahahahahahaha your such an a$$. That is funny tho!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1957004 said:


> Donor? Who?


due to patient doctor confidentiality agreements,I can not mention names, if said parties want to come out of the closet at a later time they may choose to. The exchange of fluids happen later today


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Exchange of fluids. LOL


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1957004 said:


> Donor? Who?


In other words sounds like Pats done with the season and sold his plow.and someone now has 2 of his plows hence (Twins)


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1957065 said:


> In other words sounds like Pats done with the season and sold his plow.and someone now has 2 of his plows hence (Twins)


Not even close!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1957065 said:


> In other words sounds like Pats done with the season and sold his plow.and someone now has 2 of his plows hence (Twins)


Sorry BoSS, not the case.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1957071 said:


> Not even close!


OK you got a new straight blade and are getting Wings for it.? Lol

Pats taken us out for beer and wings from his winnings.

Sullys havin a shop party with *Twins

Push is havin a shop party with Twins

Oh he!! I give up...... done....Lol


----------



## dieselss

9am test for me. I Ron works


----------



## giggity

Snow on monday a bust then?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1957106 said:


> 9am test for me. I Ron works


What the feck is a I Ron test bahahahaha


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1957071 said:


> Not even close!


You bought a new truck...hmmm


----------



## Sawboy

Purple monkey dishwasher because clouds unicorns mushroom drywall


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1957096 said:


> OK you got a new straight blade and are getting Wings for it.? Lol
> 
> Pats taken us out for beer and wings from his winnings.
> 
> Sullys havin a shop party with *Twins
> 
> Push is havin a shop party with Twins
> 
> Oh he!! I give up...... done....Lol


Ding ding we have a half winner ...

Looks like Dennis wins 5 wings.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Does anyone have totals from the storm or a link for it


----------



## Midwest Pond

Just had a neighbor cancel her plow service for the rest of the year, she didn't like the bill from the 20" storm.

Her landscaper plows driveways for $25, no matter the total.


How they do it, I'll never know. With a shoveler in the truck too. God bless them.


----------



## road2damascus

Midwest Pond;1957299 said:


> Just had a neighbor cancel her plow service for the rest of the year, she didn't like the bill from the 20" storm.
> 
> Her landscaper plows driveways for $25, no matter the total.
> 
> How they do it, I'll never know. With a shoveler in the truck too. God bless them.


That's who you avoid. My cheapest driveway for that storm was 140. No shoveling. Long term customer. Pays up front. And in a 2-4" event takes 5-6 minutes. My customers also got 3-4 plows out of that storm.....we didn't wait to the end.

Flurries up here in H.P.


----------



## Midwest Pond

agreed, i kept up with the storm also..... so the whole route was a 3-4 push event

I don't even get upset, for everyone you lose, there is another who appreciates the service


----------



## JDosch

There is a guy around here that plows driveways for $20. Doesn't bother me one bit. I honestly don't even think he has insurance.


----------



## Midwest Pond

JDosch;1957418 said:


> There is a guy around here that plows driveways for $20. Doesn't bother me one bit. I honestly don't even think he has insurance.


during the 20" storm saw two guys with snowblowers in the back of their truck.... they stop, ramp them down, blow the drive, load up.... i drove by, those two guys were blocks of ice


----------



## JDosch

Midwest Pond;1957432 said:


> during the 20" storm saw two guys with snowblowers in the back of their truck.... they stop, ramp them down, blow the drive, load up.... i drove by, those two guys were blocks of ice


I bet so. Sometimes people who are snow blowing/shoveling their own driveways are the easiest customers.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Funny story. Never got bill for INS, it's do Jan 1. I assumed the old lady paid it.>>>>>> jan after the first snow I asked her for copy of it. She said no bill, no pay. I invoiced arctic and call the INS. Few days later, they call and said I never completed audit in 2012 and can't renew to complete. Arctic emails and says no pay without INS on Friday, this was the week I retired form SM. On Saturday I go to ins office and fill out the paperwork . Checks still arrive on Tuesday from Arctic>>>>>> the following Tuesday INS calls on says come pay and no increase in premium. Thursday,I stop in to pay and it's now a 150 less for the same policy for a year.


----------



## road2damascus

Blowing own driveway. ...

One of my customers calls says he has a driveway for me. His neighbor. he said his guy never showed up. I told him, I'm his guy. He said, why did you skip him on the first round? I said, he didn't sign his contract, he does not want service until after 4" And he was blowing his own driveway. He said, sorry mike, I thought I was getting you business. Instead I found out my neighbor is an idiot. 

I told "the neighbor" to find another contractor and i still sent him a bill for one plow.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks


----------



## Midwest Pond

road2damascus;1957589 said:


> Blowing own driveway. ...
> 
> One of my customers calls says he has a driveway for me. His neighbor. he said his guy never showed up. I told him, I'm his guy. He said, why did you skip him on the first round? I said, he didn't sign his contract, he does not want service until after 4" And he was blowing his own driveway. He said, sorry mike, I thought I was getting you business. Instead I found out my neighbor is an idiot.
> 
> I told "the neighbor" to find another contractor and i still sent him a bill for one plow.


too funny...... there is a group in mundelein, and the woman was looking for a company to plow her parents driveway, the other guy bailed on them. All these people were referring me, I had to tell them I was the guy who bailed....lol.
Her mother was driving me nuts, she was a new customer who had a guy last year but this year he "couldn't do the driveway".... I found out why. I also found out the previous year, she went through 5 companies in 1 season.
An abrasive woman, the first time I ever just cancelled a customer and gave the seasonal check right back.

Go Hawks


----------



## road2damascus

Midwest Pond;1957664 said:


> too funny...... there is a group in mundelein, and the woman was looking for a company to plow her parents driveway, the other guy bailed on them. All these people were referring me, I had to tell them I was the guy who bailed....lol.
> Her mother was driving me nuts, she was a new customer who had a guy last year but this year he "couldn't do the driveway".... I found out why. I also found out the previous year, she went through 5 companies in 1 season.
> An abrasive woman, the first time I ever just cancelled a customer and gave the seasonal check right back.
> 
> Go Hawks


Good on you....but I bet it would Be nice to push up against the garage....sorry, evil twin speaking.

Maybe some snow showers tonight? Any chance of a dusting....salt run please : )


----------



## Midwest Pond

I've never been spoken to before by a customer like this before. Abrasive is an understatement......she understood her contract, just liked to call and complain and want things that weren't in her contract...... and complain is a nice way to put her tone.

weather related

i think we are dry for a bit..... next chance is the 22nd


----------



## Mark13

This whole unidentical twins thing is weird. I think I'll have to sneak it around so the younger sibling doesn't see it and wonder what is going on. Can't make it think that it'll be traded too.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^Bahahahahahaha.....


----------



## road2damascus

Nice little dusting up here. Salt run.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Covering here now.

On flight this time tomorrow to 70F Orlando...... Suckers!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That was the hardest it has snowed all season.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Lasted 10 mins, over now. 

Sunny and 52F right now, tomorrow 71F


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Keep that hot stuff down there. Yuck.


----------



## erkoehler

we're getting snow in Palatine now, going to end up having to salt


----------



## dieselss

Just stopped here. Light dusting.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looks windy out.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Next main chance of a system snow is around the 22nd.

Looks to stay cold thru the bringing of March.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Meezer;1956192 said:


> It's snowing in Laporte. Too early to tell how much will fall but this is what the NWS is calling for today:
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=lot


You still digging out?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1957279 said:


> Does anyone have totals from the storm or a link for it


Look thru here

www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsarchive.php?wfo=lot

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/lot/f6ord.php


----------



## Meezer

1olddogtwo;1957997 said:


> You still digging out?


We're just getting ready for some more "fun" todaypayup



> WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 9 AM THIS MORNING
> TO 9 AM CST SUNDAY...
> 
> * SNOW TIMING...LAKE EFFECT SNOW IS EXPECTED THROUGH MUCH OF TODAY
> AND TONIGHT WITH POTENTIAL HEAVY SNOWFALL RATES AT TIMES LATE
> THIS AFTERNOON INTO TONIGHT.
> 
> * ACCUMULATION...5 TO 7 INCHES OF SNOW IS POSSIBLE...ESPECIALLY IN
> NORTHEASTERN PORTER COUNTY. LAKE EFFECT SNOW OFTEN RESULTS IN
> HIGHLY VARIABLE SNOWFALL TOTALS OVER SHORT DISTANCES.
> THEREFORE...SNOWFALL AMOUNTS WILL LIKELY BE LIGHTER ACROSS
> SOUTHERN AND WESTERN PORTIONS OF THE COUNTY.
> 
> * WINDS...NORTH WINDS FREQUENTLY GUSTING TO 40 TO 45 MPH SOON
> AFTER DAYBREAK TODAY THROUGH EARLY THIS EVENING. WINDS MAY GUST
> NEAR 50 MPH AT TIMES NEAR THE LAKE MICHIGAN SHORE DURING THE DAY
> TODAY.


http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/michigan-city-in/46360/weather-warnings-1321779/19983_pc


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Meezer;1958004 said:


> We're just getting ready for some more "fun" todaypayup
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/michigan-city-in/46360/weather-warnings-1321779/19983_pc


Lucky SOB.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Meezer, I'll send the dump and loader over. We can settle up the bill later. Lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I'll bring the tractor and blower if you need help


----------



## road2damascus

So I had blizzard like visibility at times near the lake then sunny and no snow couple miles inland. Interesting fun stuff.

So monday into Tuesday is totally out as plowable?


----------



## Midwest Pond

road2damascus;1958090 said:


> So I had blizzard like visibility at times near the lake then sunny and no snow couple miles inland. Interesting fun stuff.
> 
> So monday into Tuesday is totally out as plowable?


it never shifted north..... heading for the Carolinas


----------



## Mark13

It was a little bit windy out this way.

(Click for video)


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Man its cold out. Poor dogs didn't even make it 5 feet from the door


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wind has die down. Its cold but not to bad


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1958735 said:


> Wind has die down. Its cold but not to bad


Shorts weather still?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Jeep. Oil light comes when I stop. I put send thetic oil in I it 13 years ago must be time for a change


----------



## R&R Yard Design

That and a new sensor


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1958747 said:


> Jeep. Oil light comes when I stop. I put send thetic oil in I it 13 years ago must be time for a change


If it was a "reel" jeep, I'd say its time for an LS or Hemi swap. lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Don't talk bad about tinker bell, it's the only thing I've ever bought new and kept. It's been a great little POS. The oil was rate for 15years or 150k or maybe it was 6m or 3k......can't remember now.

U just a hater that I have two liberty's and you want one of them....,


----------



## giggity

1olddogtwo;1958790 said:


> Don't talk bad about tinker bell, it's the only thing I've ever bought new and kept. It's been a great little POS. The oil was rate for 15years or 150k or maybe it was 6m or 3k......can't remember now.
> 
> U just a hater that I have two liberty's and you want one of them....,


my jeep did that and the oil pump went out a week later and motor went boom


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1958790 said:


> Don't talk bad about tinker bell, it's the only thing I've ever bought new and kept. It's been a great little POS. The oil was rate for 15years or 150k or maybe it was 6m or 3k......can't remember now.
> 
> U just a hater that I have two liberty's and you want one of them....,


15 years /150k or 6 months / 3k........I thought I was the only one that couldn't remember the oil change intervals


----------



## rjigto4oje

3.7 or 4.7 has a ton of problems like giggity says. When my daughter wanted a jeep I said not a problem. Your getting a grand cherokee with a 4.o straight 6
Hope its ok


----------



## giggity

rjigto4oje;1958806 said:


> 3.7 or 4.7 has a ton of problems like giggity says. When my daughter wanted a jeep I said not a problem. Your getting a grand cherokee with a 4.o straight 6
> Hope its ok


Mine had the 4.7, got 210,000 miles out of it, really can't complain, was a great vehicle


----------



## SullivanSeptic

4.0 was the best motor built. the new 3.8 and 3.6L in the wranglers are brutal.


----------



## Meezer

giggity;1958807 said:


> Mine had the 4.7, got 210,000 miles out of it, really can't complain, was a great vehicle


I have a 4.7 in a Ram PU that I bought brand new with 7 miles on it. It now has 340,000 miles & is still going strongThumbs Up


----------



## rjigto4oje

Time for hockey guys.
Let's go Hawks


----------



## dieselss

Yep. Hawks. Oh. It's cold out


----------



## Mark13

Meezer;1958873 said:


> I have a 4.7 in a Ram PU that I bought brand new with 7 miles on it. It now has 340,000 miles & is still going strongThumbs Up


How much of the truck do you have left?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yes it is cold. Having a good time getting diesel dump started right now. Looks like someone forgot to plug it in.


----------



## road2damascus

everything covered again up here


----------



## Meezer

rjigto4oje;1958946 said:


> Time for hockey guys.


No thanks. Pitchers & Catchers report on 2/19....

http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com/schedule/?c_id=chc#y=2015&m=2&calendar=DEFAULT


----------



## Meezer

Mark13;1958958 said:


> How much of the truck do you have left?


It's not a plow truck. It's a half ton, long bed. It has very little rust on it & I use it practically everyday in my masonry biz.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Meezer;1958982 said:


> No thanks. Pitchers & Catchers report on 2/19....
> 
> http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com/schedule/?c_id=chc#y=2015&m=2&calendar=DEFAULT


Maybe this will be your year. At least the hawks have some trophies to back it up


----------



## Meezer

rjigto4oje;1958993 said:


> At least the hawks have some trophies to back it up


Last time I checked, the Cubs have trophies as well. The Cubs won back-to-back World Series championships in 1907 and 1908:laughing:


----------



## rjigto4oje

Meezer;1959004 said:


> Last time I checked, the Cubs have trophies as well. The Cubs won back-to-back World Series championships in 1907 and 1908:laughing:


your right maybe this will be there year.


----------



## Mark13

Meezer;1958989 said:


> It's not a plow truck. It's a half ton, long bed. It has very little rust on it & I use it practically everyday in my masonry biz.


Sometimes those type trucks are the cleanest. There's a few around here that come into my friends shop with 250k+ on them which are driven every single day and they're cleaner then some 4-5yr old trucks with 50k on them which get driven in the salt then sit for a couple weeks at a time.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mine is a 3.7


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I think it's time for a supercharger!


----------



## rjigto4oje

Hawks win hawks win whoo


----------



## John_DeereGreen

1olddogtwo;1949630 said:


> That's a great price. Used 10's go 32 to 3500


Gentlemen, sorry for temporarily hijacking your thread but...

Where can I find them for that? I've had a hell of a time finding them any lower than upper 4's. Found a couple out your way for 4500 but they're well well used.

I'd love to find a used 10 foot for 3-35.


----------



## mikeplowman

does any of you n.il guys know how many inches deerfield has? highland park clocked in at 3.5


----------



## 1olddogtwo

John_DeereGreen;1959147 said:


> Gentlemen, sorry for temporarily hijacking your thread but...
> 
> Where can I find them for that? I've had a hell of a time finding them any lower than upper 4's. Found a couple out your way for 4500 but they're well well used.
> 
> I'd love to find a used 10 foot for 3-35.


If I tell ya, you would have to become a member of the Chicago weather thread

Pm me for details..... In Orlando where it's 75F.


----------



## Meezer

Here are the totals from the LE snow:

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=lot&storyid=106796&source=0


----------



## Cover Guy

Anyone interested in a 10' boss pusher and a boss vbox salt spreader


----------



## Bird21

Yes cover guy call me
847-370-9512


----------



## R&R Yard Design

How much for the vbox


----------



## Cover Guy

R&R Yard Design;1959883 said:


> How much for the vbox


I will let it go for $4500


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Bird21;1959859 said:


> Yes cover guy call me
> 847-370-9512


Thanks again for the wings. Have another set or 2 you need to get rid of?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SnowMatt13;1955484 said:


> Hype already starting for next Monday night/Tuesday with some numb nut putting out numbers in the 18-20 inch range.
> Everybody better go get your bread and milk this weekend.....:laughing:


I'm now hearing hype about this Saturday. One person this morning told me they heard 8-12 inches on the radio. About 30 minutes later I had a woman ask me if the weather reports were true? Assuming she was talking about Saturday I said yup, looks like 8-12. She rolled her eyes and said she just heard 6-10. :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1/4 to 3/4.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1960058 said:


> 1/4 to 3/4.


More than enough!


----------



## SnowMatt13

I repeat my earlier post. Go get bread and milk now!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm to fly home tomorrow, I will wait until the stores are restocked.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SnowMatt13;1960082 said:


> I repeat my earlier post. Go get bread and milk now!!!


I'm in line as I type! :laughing:


1olddogtwo;1960110 said:


> I'm to fly home tomorrow, I will wait until the stores are restocked.


I was in your town today. Stores are empty and closed. Employees needed time to prepare too!


----------



## road2damascus

heard there's another blizzard on the way


----------



## SullivanSeptic

road2damascus;1960166 said:


> heard there's another blizzard on the way


Two of them.


----------



## road2damascus

SullivanSeptic;1960167 said:


> Two of them.


Two colliding? Finally something challenging.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

road2damascus;1960187 said:


> Two colliding? Finally something challenging.


No, two of them seperately. Both interrupted with about a 20 min lull. Ya know, end of the world kind of stuff


----------



## road2damascus

SullivanSeptic;1960201 said:


> No, two of them seperately. Both interrupted with about a 20 min lull. Ya know, end of the world kind of stuff


20 minute lull.....my freakin coffee break cause I'll be caught up with the first one.


----------



## erkoehler

Picked up a new truck for salting, used it for the first time last night


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Use gonna use it to plow too? It does have a plow on it!


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1960296 said:


> Use gonna use it to plow too? It does have a plow on it!


On big storms or to open aisles, but mostly needed salt capacity.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Very nice. Gotta love the central hydro!!!!!


----------



## giggity

Bunch of ass clowns


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1960325 said:


> Very nice. Gotta love the central hydro!!!!!


so far the spreader is awesome, not a huge fan of plow.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

erkoehler;1960462 said:


> so far the spreader is awesome, not a huge fan of plow.


How much salt can you get in it? How about how much can you get in it legally? I'm really toying with the idea of a 4500/5500 dump with central hydros to salt with. Tired of the electric v box junk.


----------



## road2damascus

Isolated to scattered snow showers are possible late this evening
and tonight, mainly north of interstate 80. Visibility may be
reduced and quick accumulations of an inch or less may occur.


----------



## erkoehler

John_DeereGreen;1960709 said:


> How much salt can you get in it? How about how much can you get in it legally? I'm really toying with the idea of a 4500/5500 dump with central hydros to salt with. Tired of the electric v box junk.


we had three tons in it the other night and it held it fine. I would guess we could probably put 4 in if not driving far.

3 will be our normal load for this season.


----------



## Phil1747

How do you dump the load at the end of the night? Is there any easy way like a normal dump to just dump it over the tray or have to auger it all out? Looks nice tho


----------



## erkoehler

Phil1747;1960756 said:


> How do you dump the load at the end of the night? Is there any easy way like a normal dump to just dump it over the tray or have to auger it all out? Looks nice tho


It has to quick pins so you can dump the load out the bottom under auger. Or just crank up auger speed and it empties pretty quick.


----------



## snowish10

Finally had time to fix my plow, Put a new motor on it because of the slow sounding motor. It fixed the problem of my plow raising a little bit. Put a new filter on it, that was definitley the main problem. It works like a dream now. Gota return the other plow now.Thanks for all the suggestions of what it could be.


----------



## dieselss

Chilly out


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Darn tootin!


----------



## SnowMatt13

Let they hype begin for Fri/Sat!!
Me first.....I heard we will be buried in our houses for weeks


----------



## brianbrich1

I haven't really seen anyone say any numbers for this weekend just a chance of accumulating snow.


----------



## Midwest Pond

the new models have it tracking further north..... if we could get swiped with a 2-3, that would be wonderful


----------



## ultimate plow

Um, ouuuchh. So much for the trip edge lol. RIP


----------



## rjigto4oje

Keep an eye out for this truck stolen from the south side posting for a fellow plower 
http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/bfs/4895187823.html


----------



## dieselss

ultimate plow;1961827 said:


> Um, ouuuchh. So much for the trip edge lol. RIP


Looks to me like something happened to the driver.


----------



## Mark13

ultimate plow;1961827 said:


> Um, ouuuchh. So much for the trip edge lol. RIP


Seemed to me to many things didn't add up but then the location said it happened it Turkey. Things started to make more sense then.


----------



## ultimate plow

Mark13;1961847 said:


> Seemed to me to many things didn't add up but then the location said it happened it Turkey. Things started to make more sense then.


spot on lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1960058 said:


> 1/4 to 3/4.


Was that your "guess" on the moisture content? So about 2-6 inches? Lol!!!!!


----------



## Meezer

Pushin 2 Please;1961862 said:


> So about 2-6 inches? Lol!!!!!


Where is going to fall???


----------



## turb0diesel

rjigto4oje;1961829 said:


> Keep an eye out for this truck stolen from the south side posting for a fellow plower
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/bfs/4895187823.html


Damn that guy is on a mission. Would probably like finding the guy that stole it before the equipment lol
good luck to him


----------



## Midwest Pond

Meezer.....you're in the bullseye again..... right now the track has shifted north overnight

Sunday event


----------



## Meezer

Midwest Pond;1961920 said:


> Meezer.....you're in the bullseye again..... right now the track has shifted north overnight
> 
> Sunday event


I was hoping that it would be someone else's turn so I can get some chimney repair work done. Oh well. maybe next week...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1961862 said:


> Was that your "guess" on the moisture content? So about 2-6 inches? Lol!!!!!


Between Orlando this week, yesterday's horrible accident news and catching up, I havent had "my weather time yet" in the last couple of days.


----------



## road2damascus

wind chill values... 20 below to 30 below zero.

* Impacts... frost bite can occur in a matter of minutes on 
exposed skin. Extended exposure without proper clothing will 
increase the risk of hypothermia.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1962247 said:


> Between Orlando this week, yesterday's horrible accident news and catching up, I havent had "my weather time yet" in the last couple of days.


That accident doesn't sound good. Good luck!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1962334 said:


> That accident doesn't sound good. Good luck!


Accident hope all is well


----------



## dieselss

Nose hair freezing outside. Be careful y'all


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Other hair too. Brrrrrrr!


----------



## brianbrich1

Dog lasted about 60 seconds out there.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Funny, I lasted about 60 seconds last night!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Anyone out salting this morning, this little drizzle was srcew up traffic.


----------



## dieselss

Drizzle? Where?


----------



## Sawboy

Drizzle? Its 538 below zero. Where is there liquid outside?


----------



## dieselss

Running down my nose


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1962653 said:


> Drizzle? Its 538 below zero. Where is there liquid outside?


http://www.cnn.com/2013/02/22/tech/mobile/sleep-texting/


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I just hope all y'all stocked up at the store. We gots a heck of a storm coming! 

Hope the ground is cold enough for it to stick!


----------



## Midwest Pond

Pushin 2 Please;1963224 said:


> I just hope all y'all stocked up at the store. We gots a heck of a storm coming!
> 
> Hope the ground is cold enough for it to stick!


Two events go past us, and we can't even get 2" out of both of then:angry:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1963224 said:


> I just hope all y'all stocked up at the store. We gots a heck of a storm coming!
> 
> Hope the ground is cold enough for it to stick!


Not sure of ground temps, I couldn't see my pee with all the stream....


----------



## giggity

So Saturdays snow is a miss????


----------



## R&R Yard Design

That's what I'm thinking. A heavy salting on Friday night should cover sat


----------



## giggity

R&R Yard Design;1963353 said:


> That's what I'm thinking. A heavy salting on Friday night should cover sat


Just wonderful, anybody want to buy some plow equipment... Tired of this bs


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I think my salt pile is going to be concrete. Like 6ft thick concrete.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Inch plus is possible tomorrow, especially north. Perfect amount. Push a lot of customers, salt the rest. 

Saturday really never was in the picture. All hype as posted earlier!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Am I the only hold out for Saturday? 

Yes odds are very much against me but....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1963373 said:


> Inch plus is possible tomorrow, especially north. Perfect amount. Push a lot of customers, salt the rest.
> 
> Saturday really never was in the picture. All hype as posted earlier!


I was just watching the weather channel and they wore talking up "Winter Storm Ron". Its suppose to drop 1-2 Friday


----------



## SnowMatt13

Crap. I have 225 gallons of milk and 500 loafs of bread stored for Saturday....now what.


----------



## dieselss

SnowMatt13;1963403 said:


> Crap. I have 225 gallons of milk and 500 loafs of bread stored for Saturday....now what.


Craig's.....I bet you make a killing


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;1963403 said:


> Crap. I have 225 gallons of milk and 500 loafs of bread stored for Saturday....now what.


Ive got the peanutbutter....Dennis has the jelly.....well the jelly belly anyways.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Ground is way to warm. It will melt on contact!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Did you do the beer test on the payment?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Come on. I never waste a drop!


----------



## rjigto4oje

Wings would go better with beer


----------



## brianbrich1

Little shift in storm. Back to having some accumulation tomorrow.


----------



## road2damascus

Noaa says south of interstate 80

Any troof to dat


----------



## erkoehler

So salting tonight?


----------



## road2damascus

erkoehler;1963786 said:


> So salting tonight?


This afternoon????


----------



## snowish10

snowing in glen ellyn


----------



## JDosch

Snowing in Joliet.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

can't even get a salt run out of this 
Lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Nope. With Temps rising, residual salt ate it up already


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Fyi, I am putting my Bobcat T300 machine up for sale. Incase anyone is in the market for a good track machine.


----------



## mikeplowman

Also FYI. Auction tomorrow (2/21) at lake county fairgrounds in grayslake. Lots of plows, trucks, and 3 skid steers. Good stuff


----------



## SnowMatt13

Obenauf Auctions usually bring top dollar or close. Good if you are a seller not so hot if you are a buyer.
Cold and nothing to do will bring out a lot of people too.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oh, lets not forget their cut. All that stuff there will be way over priced. But there are tons of guys that will buy it because they think its a great deal. All because its sold at an "Auction"


----------



## birchwood

Is this it, is this storm done. Anyone have hopes for tomorrow.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Not too much hope. I'm hoping for a salt run. Maybe 1 salt run for the whole weekend.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Unless your WAY south, nothing to do all weekend. Well except, !!!!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Mmmmmmmm, beeeer!


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks


----------



## road2damascus

Never been so excited to see half inch drifts on walkways and loading docks......i got something out of this.

Also figured out that cars that tailgate really don't like it when you flip the spinner switch : )


----------



## dieselss

road2damascus;1964421 said:


> Also figured out that cars that tailgate really don't like it when you flip the spinner switch : )


What about accidentally hitting the back up lights.? So you don't waste salt ya know


----------



## WilliamOak

Salt pinging off cars is music to my ears


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;1964427 said:


> What about accidentally hitting the back up lights.? So you don't waste salt ya know


while moving? I don't have an auxiliary switch for muh back up lights.


----------



## JDosch

Hit the "blast" switch or hit the aux. lights. Either one works well.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hello hello hello hello.....nope nobody here...oh well springs coming.


----------



## JDosch

It's been very quiet.


----------



## rjigto4oje

I was thinking the same thing. Everyone is out spending all the money they made during the blizzard. No time for plow site I guess


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;1965382 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Everyone is out spending all the money they made during the blizzard. No time for plow site I guess


I just invoiced the other day for the B and the 2nd event in January.


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1965384 said:


> I just invoiced the other day for the B and the 2nd event in January.


I guess I'm one of the lucky ones, money is in the bank. Just waiting on the next event. Whenever that is. I should say it's cold out, or we will get told on


----------



## dieselss

Been working, and working installing dishwasher. Takes time ya know


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1965407 said:


> Been working, and working installing dishwasher. Takes time ya know


You installed ur replacement?

Early retirement?


----------



## erkoehler

Last boat show of the year opens on Thursday, been busy setting up and hauling boats.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

erkoehler;1965424 said:


> Last boat show of the year opens on Thursday, been busy setting up and hauling boats.


EK is this just boat or campers also


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1965427 said:


> EK is this just boat or campers also


Like you care....you just want to see the models


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1965429 said:


> Like you care....you just want to see the models


Can't blame a guy for that


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1965422 said:


> You installed ur replacement?
> 
> Early retirement?


First installment in this house ever.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1965429 said:


> Like you care....you just want to see the models


Shhhhh ya wanna go to .


----------



## Midwest Pond

wing events> snow events


----------



## erkoehler

Boats only


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks


----------



## Midwest Pond

rjigto4oje;1965545 said:


> Let's go hawks


need a bounce back game and the Bruins are for the taking right now


----------



## rjigto4oje

midwest pond;1965549 said:


> need a bounce back game and the bruins are for the taking right now


.....


----------



## Meezer

Some weather guessers are calling for 6-8 inches for next weekend.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

rjigto4oje;1965556 said:


> .....


Hahaha right now they need more than a bounce back 5-1 need to bounce Crawford out the door


----------



## dieselss

Yea,,,,they ain't looking good


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Meezer;1965627 said:


> Some weather guessers are calling for 6-8 inches for next weekend.


Long range shows a 1/2in of moisture Sunday.....and mid 30's also somete a few days later with highs in the 20's......its way out there.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Glad you said it Pat. It's way to far out there. Temps in mid to upper 30's and there saying 6-8? See what temps really are. With this snow cover, temps are held down. I think it will be more wet than white as of now tho.


----------



## dieselss

Well that was a sad game


----------



## rjigto4oje

They have bigger problems than crawford look at the defense. Oh wait what defense


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Meezer;1965627 said:


> Some weather guessers are calling for 6-8 inches for next weekend.


That's more like 6-8 mm .....done with winter bring on summer this year was shyt just like watching the bears season


----------



## rjigto4oje

Hmmmm just a few days ago there was talk of snow Friday and Saturday that never happened. If its not going to snow then bring on summer like others have said. That will change 3 or 4 times by next weekend


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;1965724 said:


> Hmmmm just a few days ago there was talk of snow Friday and Saturday that never happened. If its not going to snow then bring on summer like others have said. That will change 3 or 4 times by next weekend


Agreed, time to sell off eqm.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1965729 said:


> Agreed, time to sell off eqm.


Only to buy another next year a new Boss wide out with a smiley face instead of a frown....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1965757 said:


> Only to buy another next year a new Boss wide out with a smiley face instead of a frown....


Done buying new, I'll run a loader,skid,shovel....or just drive around and be supervisor


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1965759 said:


> Done buying new, I'll run a loader,skid,shovel....or just drive around and be supervisor


oh ya the dynamic duo the wife in a skiddy and you in a loader.......priceless


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Just hope I don't bust a rubber


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1965765 said:


> Just hope I don't bust a rubber


No worries you said you don't believe in em an way ...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Anyone want to buy a stainless vplow???


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'll Start bidding at $2,000.00.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I have one of 2 I'd sell. A wideout or mvp. Which one u want


----------



## Sawboy

$2,001 and wings


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Vee. Will never own a wideout. Sawboy got me. $2,001.00. To rich for my blood. Blahahahahaha


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Oh yeah, I can have either. We both know I can get into the shop!!!!! Hahaha


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1965962 said:


> Oh yeah, I can have either. We both know I can get into the shop!!!!! Hahaha


Shop ,shop fridge,house, house fridge.apple pie what are friends for..


----------



## SnowMatt13

I would officially like to start the hype for something that is not going to happen next weekend.


----------



## road2damascus

mad house at the grocery store Tonight. All out of bread and bologna! Clean up on aisle 4,6 and 12 from the hysteria of the thought of possible snow on Sunday.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SnowMatt13;1965976 said:


> I would officially like to start the hype for something that is not going to happen next weekend.


Yeah wahoo massive storm of nothing coming..go to the store and stock up on beer and start drinking now..


----------



## road2damascus

SnowMatt13;1965976 said:


> I would officially like to start the hype for something that is not going to happen next weekend.


I'll raise the hype up a bit and post a t. swails link.

http://tswails.com/some-big-doings-on-the-horizon


----------



## 1olddogtwo

sullivanseptic;1965854 said:


> anyone want to buy a stainless vplow???


1999.99000000000, Do I win?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1966046 said:


> 1999.99000000000, Do I win?


Put another 9 at the end and we have a deal. But you can't move the decimal point


----------



## brianbrich1

First time I've seen ch 5 Andy talk about a winter snow storm so far out in a long time.......


----------



## Philbilly2

SullivanSeptic;1965854 said:


> Anyone want to buy a stainless vplow???


What... thought you weren't ready to let it go.... LOL


----------



## giggity

No No, people will wait until its snowing to go grocery shopping, just to make our lives a little more miserable.


----------



## clncut

brianbrich1;1966079 said:


> First time I've seen ch 5 Andy talk about a winter snow storm so far out in a long time.......


Bring it a little further south so everyone can play!


----------



## buildinon

So besides Tom at Masterhitch in Palatine telling me that BOSS is rumored to be releasing their version of the Wideout later this year...now CPW has a statement on their website as well. I have not been able to locate any other information on it at all though.

http://www.centralparts.com/blog/2014/3/5/new-products-from-the-boss/


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Boss has been talking about that for 2 years now.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

The funny thing is they go to Maybe coming out with one.Why the feck say anything then.How about they say coming coming out with a new frame design so as not to fail like Rons did..


----------



## ultimate plow

stop it abc7, 3" tomorrow night for everyone? STOP IT


----------



## brianbrich1

Funny just yesterday it was nothing to a coating and no snow for a few days


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Tommy said 1-3 tomorrow night into Thursday. Possible more if lake turns on.


----------



## SnowMatt13

I just don't see 1-3 tomorrow/thurs. Lake snow yes. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Chco-a-Chco chew chew....here comes a train


I'm afraid to add anyone else to the group texts....the non stop is crazy.

Anyways, our 1st week can to like Colorado in March if you know what I mean.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

No snow and warm like Denver.


----------



## giggity

Anyone have any insight on tomorrow nights snow? Local morons are saying a few inches, but the NWS has 40% for snow showers..


----------



## Bird21

1olddogtwo;1967547 said:


> Chco-a-Chco chew chew....here comes a train
> 
> I'm afraid to add anyone else to the group texts....the non stop is crazy.
> 
> Anyways, our 1st week can to like Colorado in March if you know what I mean.


Add me

Looks to get very busy around here


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Stack them up. Here they come. Choooooo Choooooo!


----------



## road2damascus

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2966868/Snow-tunnels-Canada-new-way-around.html


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1967547 said:


> Chco-a-Chco chew chew....here comes a train
> 
> I'm afraid to add anyone else to the group texts....the non stop is crazy.
> 
> Anyways, our 1st week can to like Colorado in March if you know what I mean.


Any chance I can be added to your group text? I look forward to your updates.


----------



## dieselss

There not really updates....really there not. Bahahaha


----------



## road2damascus

I was once on that group text. Then I stopped getting them after I met him in person : (


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

clncut;1967638 said:


> Any chance I can be added to your group text? I look forward to your updates.


Group texts really are NOT weather related at all. At least this year they are not. They are more pics and making fun of people.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So stop making fun of people already. And where ever did you get those pics of Denny from? You must have been hiding in his closet.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

giggity;1967615 said:


> Anyone have any insight on tomorrow nights snow? Local morons are saying a few inches, but the NWS has 40% for snow showers..


NWS has 1-2 for my area to 1 or less along the border.


----------



## clncut

Pushin 2 Please;1967657 said:


> Group texts really are NOT weather related at all. At least this year they are not. They are more pics and making fun of people.


Sounds perfect!! Can't be any worse than the chatter at my firehouse!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

clncut;1967758 said:


> Sounds perfect!! Can't be any worse than the chatter at my firehouse!


I'm sure!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SnowMatt13;1967537 said:


> I just don't see 1-3 tomorrow/thurs. Lake snow yes. Hope I'm wrong.


I hate to BUT I agree.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1967657 said:


> Group texts really are NOT weather related at all. At least this year they are not. They are more pics and making fun of people.


This year has been stupid, guessing from lack of events. Dennis seems to but the but of most jokes or chevy-fords put downs..I think it blow up for 2 hours plus alone Monday night.

Anyways Ron, I fell asleep around 6, just woke up. Call me in Am, I got a kitchen to pull at 8 in Tinley, call before.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Funny, the weekend hype in the media has died down. No more huge event. Now the most I've heard is "several inches possible".
I still see a busy period though. Sunday-Wed.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes, very busy!


----------



## SnowMatt13

Better late than never


----------



## snowish10

Any news about tonights little snow storm?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

We just about have enuff. Make it go away!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Skilling just said 1-3". Should be done by 10pm. Then lake effect until morning


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Going out at 11pm. Sunday looking OK, Tuesday looking wet.


----------



## road2damascus

lake effect possible through 2pm tommorrow or is that just for northwest indy?


----------



## captshawn

Just curious how lake affect works when the lake is around 80% covered in ice?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

You get 80% less LES....


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1968571 said:


> You get 80% less LES....


Safe to say....not much les on this one?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I really been monitoring from this one from a far. Never really interested in LES unless it's a larger event


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Looks like LES will be a pain. Probably just enough to irritate everyone come morning


----------



## R&R Yard Design

How much does orland or tinley have


----------



## rjigto4oje

Hopefully well get enough to push. Then a better one over the weekend


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1968598 said:


> How much does orland or tinley have


Guessing 19 to 22 mm here in midlo


----------



## road2damascus

We going metric system now? How many degrees Celsius is it?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1968606 said:


> We going metric system now? How many degrees Celsius is it?


Feeling abit canadian this week after the cold

-7C


----------



## rjigto4oje

-6 .......


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'm planning on a full push....A Starting a midnight...A


----------



## road2damascus

Thermal profiles show a fairly good set up for lake effect and
high res guidance would suggest a possible lake effect plume
affecting lake county il overnight...then eastern cook county
thursday morning as it shifts into northwest indiana. But
confidence regarding duration and location is fairly low. Areas
near the lake may end up with an additional 1-2 inches of lake
effect overnight into thursday morning.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

.5 to .75 your saying


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1968615 said:


> .5 to .75 your saying


Haha..........19 is 3/4 to 22 about one inch


----------



## dheavychevy38

Anyone have any idea how much dundee has on the ground ??


----------



## Midwest Pond

1" in Mundelein/ Libertyville


----------



## erkoehler

dheavychevy38;1968702 said:


> Anyone have any idea how much dundee has on the ground ??


1" in crystal lake


----------



## dheavychevy38

Gonna check the lots at 12am i think i can get a push out o this


----------



## snowish10

Im going out at 12 for a full push, almost 2" in westchester


----------



## 1olddogtwo

this is nice to snow


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1968768 said:


> this is nice to snow


More better you mean
watch out for the ice piles


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looks like the LES kicked in....BIG flakes....


----------



## dieselss

Be safe y'all.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

It's bad out here


----------



## erkoehler

I'd say 4-5+ here in Glenview/Northbrook.


----------



## mikeitu7

5+ in Alsip midlothian between 2-5am 2+ inches came Down lake effect


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Is everyone enjoying the lake effect as much as I am? My lots look like hell and I've only plowed them 3 times


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I've been from Indiana to DesPlaines now going to Aurora


lights and sirens all the way


----------



## NorthernSvc's

I freaking love lake effect $$$$$


----------



## road2damascus

NorthernSvc's;1968942 said:


> I freaking love watching lake effect snow fall from the comforts of the firehouse window $$$$$


For the good of community and accuracy of your statement, I fixed your post.

I had a bad morning 

Was down one driver to begin with. Then another truck died. Was scrambling to say the least. But all is well.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

road2damascus;1969072 said:


> For the good of community and accuracy of your statement, I fixed your post.
> 
> I had a bad morning
> 
> Was down one driver to begin with. Then another truck died. Was scrambling to say the least. But all is well.


lol I plowed the crap out of our parking lot....

****** - this year has been bad for me as well with breakdowns and call offs... one of my drivers just told me winnetka just got another 2" of snow from that last band of lake effect that just blew through... said it was near white out conditions.. looks like its moving off to the south now so about to send the troops out again for a final cleanup


----------



## road2damascus

NorthernSvc's;1969112 said:


> lol I plowed the crap out of our parking lot....
> 
> ****** - this year has been bad for me as well with breakdowns and call offs... one of my drivers just told me winnetka just got another 2" of snow from that last band of lake effect that just blew through... said it was near white out conditions.. looks like its moving off to the south now so about to send the troops out again for a final cleanup


thanks. Headed to freakin Winnetka now!


----------



## road2damascus

Yep. Winnetka is covered with a fresh 2".


----------



## 1olddogtwo

45 miles til home

Clean ups @ 10pm....need yo be in Kildare by 630am.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Anyways I just called hometo say I was coming home and if she would make dinner, she was like can you pick something up.....I was like really!.


Well I couldn't use the lone I plowed alnight cause she did to.

dinner better be waiting when I get home


----------



## dieselss

Frozen pizza


----------



## Meezer

dieselss;1969454 said:


> Frozen pizza


Munster Gyros


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Peanutbutter and jelly......I'm a lucky guy


----------



## rjigto4oje

I vote wings and beer..
Wait i have to go do clean ups
Danmmmmmm......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wow, everyone sleeping?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Record cold Friday..... Followed by snow sat/sun with thunderstorm Tuesday.....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah, trying to sleep here. It's a long red light


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1969742 said:


> Wow, everyone sleeping?


No were just trying not to make to much noise crunch crunch


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1969743 said:


> Record cold Friday..... Followed by snow sat/sun with thunderstorm Tuesday.....


Hope every bodies sump pumps are working. Flooding is possible. 


SullivanSeptic;1969744 said:


> Yeah, trying to sleep here. It's a long red light


That's funny!


rjigto4oje;1969745 said:


> No were just trying not to make to much noise crunch crunch


It is a tad brrrrrr out!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I thought john was kidding. The skids do have heated seats


----------



## Sawboy

Left the house yesterday at 7 for clean ups and late call outs. Home now. I'm tired.


----------



## dieselss

4_6 Sunday


----------



## snowish10

yay fun filled day of paper work


----------



## JDosch

I know that feeling.


----------



## road2damascus

IMODIUM® A-D Caplets might help with reduced paper work.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

hey guys I've lost a couple of things can you help me find them


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1970221 said:


> hey guys I've lost a couple of things can you help me find them


I sense a bit coming on


----------



## SnowMatt13

I need Sundays snow to come 100 miles north and Tuesdays to come 100 miles south.  go figure

Although it looks like 2 to 3 Sunday up here which is fine and a full push....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1970223 said:


> I sense a bit coming on


sanity and sleep is what I'm looking for


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SnowMatt13;1970239 said:


> I need Sundays snow to come 100 miles north and Tuesdays to come 100 miles south.  go figure
> 
> Although it looks like 2 to 3 Sunday up here which is fine and a full push....


Sunday is looking like 4-6 here. Tuesday, looks like storms and flooding rain. One extreme to another!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Whoooooo hooooooo, looks like I was way off with my guess. It's looking more like 2-4!!!!! 

Don't mind if it gets cut in half one more time. 1-2 sounds the goodest!!!!!


----------



## SnowMatt13

Gfs runs this afternoon trying to bring Tues down a bit....not a buyer yet


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1970314 said:


> Whoooooo hooooooo, looks like I was way off with my guess. It's looking more like 2-4!!!!!
> 
> Don't mind if it gets cut in half one more time. 1-2 sounds the goodest!!!!!


1/8 inch or NO snow sounds gooder


----------



## KJ Cramer

DIRISHMAN;1970317 said:


> 1/8 inch or NO snow sounds gooder


At this point, I'd agree. I've got a lot of other things to do and snow is just in the way. Sorry to all the snow lovers.


----------



## giggity

Rain on tuesday? Hard to believe that will happen, 10 inches of snow on the ground, and 15 below zero last night.. If any rain falls its going to freeze on contact.. Going to be a mess


----------



## snowish10

Any new news on Saturday sundays storm


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;1970240 said:


> sanity and sleep is what I'm looking for


I second that!!!!


----------



## rjigto4oje

1 to 2 north 2 4 south Tuesdays storm all over the place lets hope it stays snow. I've heard up to 3/4 of an inch of ice


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Home.......ah.

I did some research on the LES. Normally, LES isn't much of a fact with the ice covering so much estate. It appear with all the polar plunges going on, ice is shrinking.


----------



## dieselss

Let's go hawks


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss;1970443 said:


> Let's go hawks


Thank for waking me. Let's go hawks


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;1970446 said:


> Thank for waking me. Let's go hawks











What the hell.....go Hawks


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1970447 said:


> View attachment 143449
> 
> 
> What the hell.....go Hawks


I learned a new trick I fell asleep at a red light thanks sully.


----------



## SnowMatt13

1 to 2 up here is just fine Sunday


----------



## SullivanSeptic

rjigto4oje;1970460 said:


> I learned a new trick I fell asleep at a red light thanks sully.


Well I usually run through them, this sleeping part is a bit of a change. But sleeping thru them costs me less, considering the amount of red light tickets I have gotten lately


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1970462 said:


> Well I usually run through them, this sleeping part is a bit of a change. But sleeping thru them costs me less, considering the amount of red light tickets I have gotten lately


Plow and salter on the truck.....freebies right on through!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

No salter and the snow melted off of the license plate. Stupid!


----------



## birchwood

erkoehler;1970466 said:


> Plow and salter on the truck.....freebies right on through!


Works for the ipass lane also


----------



## rjigto4oje

SullivanSeptic;1970470 said:


> No salter and the snow melted off of the license plate. Stupid!


I always pack my license plate with snow just for those little red light cameras


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I would contest the most recent one, but the video shows me doing about 60 mph thru it and the speed limit was 35. Hey, I was a bit late, what can ya do


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sully has no worries he pulls out an old badge and says he is Mike Hambrick.....bahahahaha


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Fyi, I am selling my wideout. Anyone 8nterested, pm me. And don't worry, it's the good wideout, not pats old one. This one has been in my shop all winter. Hasn't been used.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Looking for a main leaf spring for my f450. or a spring shop around here anywhere


----------



## JDosch

There is Spring-Align in Rockdale (aka Joliet Suspension)


----------



## rjigto4oje

R&R Yard Design;1970540 said:


> Looking for a main leaf spring for my f450. or a spring shop around here anywhere


Southwest spring there at 84 and sw highway


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I know of those 2 put I think they are closed on sat. I need first thing in the morning 
Any other ones


----------



## erkoehler

R&R Yard Design;1970571 said:


> I know of those 2 put I think they are closed on sat. I need first thing in the morning
> Any other ones


Spring align palatine


----------



## mikeplowman




----------



## rjigto4oje

erkoehler;1970579 said:


> Spring align palatine


there closed on sat too


----------



## rjigto4oje

R&R Yard Design;1970540 said:


> Looking for a main leaf spring for my f450. or a spring shop around here anywhere


Just did a Google search there's a place ccalled spring masters 5223 lake st chicago 
773 473 4630 there web site say 8 to 3 sat
P.si look in nw Indiana and found nothing


----------



## KJ Cramer

erkoehler;1970466 said:


> Plow and salter on the truck.....freebies right on through!


I always worry they will catch the name on the side of the truck, I try to remember which lights have the stupid cameras. North of the state line I haven't found any red light cameras, so it's clear sailing up here.


----------



## exmarkdude

Try Augstens in Griffith IN on Main Street. Not sure of spelling, but its close.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1970499 said:


> Fyi, I am selling my wideout. Anyone 8nterested, pm me. And don't worry, it's the good wideout, not pats old one. This one has been in my shop all winter. Hasn't been used.


That one should be in the Smithsonian Museum soon enough. It will be on display in the history section starting in the fall of 2017.


----------



## road2damascus

Through sunday evening, total
snowfall is expected to range from a dusting up to 2 inches north
of the i - 80 corridor, with 2 to 5 inches south, though southern
portions of ford... Iroquois, and benton counties may see 4 to 6
inches.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1970772 said:


> That one should be in the Smithsonian Museum soon enough. It will be on display in the history section starting in the fall of 2017.


Your old one, yes. That's made its money. But I will also just but a new mold board and swap it out.


----------



## road2damascus

don't like this part of the noaa discussion. ....BOTTOM LINE IS THAT WE CONTINUE TO TAPER SNOW
TOTALS IN THE NORTH...


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Sorry guys but let hope we just see an inch or less


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well, tomorrow being the 1st if the month, I really don't want a big snow. A salt run is fine. This first of the month shopping with a link card is killing me


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1/2-1 is good. 

1-2 is more than enuff. 

Money is money!!!!!


----------



## rjigto4oje

SullivanSeptic;1970832 said:


> Well, tomorrow being the 1st if the month, I really don't want a big snow. A salt run is fine. This first of the month shopping with a link card is killing me


"Bread and milk


----------



## rjigto4oje

"Bread & Milk" -THE ORIGINAL VIDEO- vicdibitetto.net:


----------



## dieselss

Like a heat wave outside now. What the hell


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;1970957 said:


> Like a heat wave outside now. What the hell


Nearly a 30 degree difference for me. It was -9 early this morning then 19 Now


----------



## dieselss

I know washing the truck now


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;1970992 said:


> I know washing the truck now


Waiting for Tuesdays rain....free truck wash.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Wow! Just got a hand written note in my front door from a neighbor. "Please do not plo snow into my yard. I don't need anymore salt in my grass" 

In his defense, I did push maybe 1 wheel barrow worth across the street to the curb, but damn. Come talk to me like a real human being. And this is the same guy that parks his commercial work truck on the street in front of my house. So when we back out, we have to go on an angle so we don't hit it. Good times here. Guess who will win this little battle?


----------



## dieselss

Who has the bigger truck? Oh wait yours is "loaded" never mind


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1971025 said:


> Wow! Just got a hand written note in my front door from a neighbor. "Please do not plo snow into my yard. I don't need anymore salt in my grass"
> 
> In his defense, I did push maybe 1 wheel barrow worth across the street to the curb, but damn. Come talk to me like a real human being. And this is the same guy that parks his commercial work truck on the street in front of my house. So when we back out, we have to go on an angle so we don't hit it. Good times here. Guess who will win this little battle?


WTF is wrong with you?

White gold is hard to come by and you giving it away like it was free, oh wait......was it yellow snow with brown stew?


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1970832 said:


> Well, tomorrow being the 1st if the month, I really don't want a big snow. A salt run is fine. This first of the month shopping with a link card is killing me


 I agree


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1971033 said:


> WTF is wrong with you?
> 
> White gold is hard to come by and you giving it away like it was free, oh wait......was it yellow snow with brown stew?


For a small fee I can stop over with the tow truck and open up your parking space he will nevr park there again


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

rjigto4oje;1971040 said:


> For a small fee I can stop over with the tow truck and open up your parking space he will nevr park there again


Oh WE have ways to take care of it. Yes Sully, now I'm involved. F him. He thinks can park that truck where he wants but he gonna give you $h!t about some snow? Ding ding, here we go.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Bahaha, I knew that would get you fired up. I'm just irritated that he left a note with his business card. Wtf is that? Come talk to me. I say hi to the guy all the time. That shyt irritates me


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Just fill it with some brown water


----------



## dieselss

Any guesses what time this snowmagedden is gunna start?


----------



## snowish10

how much are we actually supposed to get?


----------



## rjigto4oje

snowish10;1971082 said:


> how much are we actually supposed to get?


1 inch or so and its going to be here around 9ish


----------



## dieselss

Thx......nap time


----------



## MR. Elite

SullivanSeptic;1971025 said:


> Wow! Just got a hand written note in my front door from a neighbor. "Please do not plo snow into my yard. I don't need anymore salt in my grass"
> 
> In his defense, I did push maybe 1 wheel barrow worth across the street to the curb, but damn. Come talk to me like a real human being. And this is the same guy that parks his commercial work truck on the street in front of my house. So when we back out, we have to go on an angle so we don't hit it. Good times here. Guess who will win this little battle?


HAHAHA I jus had a F^gass neighbor of a good friend/custy actually call the Fuzz on me for pushing snow across the street on2 his yard…(the most farthest out 85+ yards from his home)… The sad part.. The cops ACTUALLY showed up!?!? 
I told them if they early want me 2, I will come back 2mar (after the blizzard is over) and gladly bring out a skid and relocate all the snow I had put there and more, jus to make this fool happy….. All 3 cops laughed when I told them that the skid would most likely tear the F out of his lawn. When they finally stopped laughing, they jus told me….. (just make it look like Ur NOT join to push anymore snow in his direction.. LMAO!!

As in Ur case Ryan…. If U don't wanna b the 1 who pushes it on his prop. PLEASE let me kno… I would b more than happy 2 take a drive down there new larger event and (plow Ur whole street 4 U)!!! LOL 
Does this idiot know wtf U do 4 a living and wtf kinda S#!TY days he could have bein a complete Faga$$ 2 U!? hahahaha GOOD LUCK BROTHER!!!


----------



## MR. Elite

AND he left his Biz card!!??? WTF kinda ppl U live by Sully!!? LOL 
Putting a note on the door, thats 1 thing…. But coin so and still announcing who U are…. No thats jus ****ery!! 
My neighbors actually had the nerve 2 send there 5yr old daughter 2 my house 2 tell me 2 keep the noise down at night a few years ago…. (long story)…. But, the best part… the lil girl had NO CLUE who she was supposed 2 relay the message 2 and actually walked across the street, and told my buddy…. Can U plz keep the noise down late at night, it wakes up me and my brother when we are sleeping…. The look on Tim's face was PRICELESS and told the lil girl…. Im sorry if my truck wakes U up, but tell Ur mom and dad, that some ppl have a job, go 2 work and buy things they want and enjoy.. and 2 please fix the muffler on there caravan cause its far 2 loud when when they drive down the street!!!! 
well, needless 2 say…. Lil girl relayed message, and about 6 hours later the ADULTS of the home came by 2 apologize, cause they had no idea that there daughter was going 2 do that at all….. HAHAHA 
and then that night I must have done 12-15 demos of my then show truck with 2 18's and 12k watts!!!!!! 
AHHH the joys of sh!tty suburban living with neighbors!!! I have so much daum fun wit my neighbors its outta control!!


----------



## resilient63

SullivanSeptic;1970832 said:


> Well, tomorrow being the 1st if the month, I really don't want a big snow. A salt run is fine. This first of the month shopping with a link card is killing me


I'm sure the families without food for their kids will understand your dilemma.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

resilient63;1971137 said:


> I'm sure the families without food for their kids will understand your dilemma.


You think they will?


----------



## rjigto4oje

resilient63;1971137 said:


> I'm sure the families without food for their kids will understand your dilemma.


Then maybe the ones i see using there link cards should sell their bmw's and Cadillac's
Some people just abuse the system


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;1971175 said:


> Then maybe the ones i see using there link cards should sell their bmw's and Cadillac's


Oh no, you just didn't go there did you?


----------



## resilient63

Hopefully they will understand.


----------



## resilient63

rjigto4oje;1971175 said:


> Then maybe the ones i see using there link cards should sell their bmw's and Cadillac's
> Some people just abuse the system


And some people have lost their jobs and have to use a link card as a last resort. That was pretty ignorant of you.


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1971177 said:


> Oh no, you just didn't go there did you?


Yes i just got home from Walmart


----------



## rjigto4oje

resilient63;1971185 said:


> And some people have lost their jobs and have to use a link card as a last resort. That was pretty ignorant of you.


Your right when i lost my job i was told that i have too many assets so I'm sorry to rant but i had infants at the time and i said some people abuse the system key word some


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

resilient63;1971181 said:


> Hopefully they will understand.


I doubt they even care as long as they get that card.

Flurries here!


----------



## dieselss

Light dusting here, real small flurries


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Lite cover here. Street wet.


----------



## birchwood

Light snow in Joliet. On the radar it looks to be going south already. Doubt we will even get anything.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

birchwood;1971215 said:


> Light snow in Joliet. On the radar it looks to be going south already. Doubt we will even get anything.


I gave up on this one three days ago, I'll be surprised.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I hoping to at least salt my churches. That looks doubtful at best now. Glad I stocked up on milk and bread!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Cherry pop tarts


----------



## birchwood

After Tuesdays event it looks like we are done for the season


----------



## SullivanSeptic

resilient63;1971185 said:


> And some people have lost their jobs and have to use a link card as a last resort. That was pretty ignorant of you.


^^^Says the ignorant guy who has no clue what's even going on. Now pease keep your comments weather related. Some people like to use this forum for what it's meant for.


----------



## Sawboy

SullivanSeptic;1971236 said:


> ^^^Says the ignorant guy who has no clue what's even going on. Now pease keep your comments weather related. Some people like to use this forum for what it's meant for.


Where is the like button?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Blahahahahahahaha nice!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

In life....there is always one guy. One guy that has to ruin a party, or make a scene, or cause an issue and just not go with it. Always one guy.


----------



## resilient63

SullivanSeptic;1971249 said:


> In life....there is always one guy. One guy that has to ruin a party, or make a scene, or cause an issue and just not go with it. Always one guy.


Well no snow so I guess all those Link card holders won't be in your way.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

resilient63;1971276 said:


> Well no snow so I guess all those Link card holders won't be in your way.


The ya go. Now u get it. Good job


----------



## 1olddogtwo

resilient63;1971276 said:


> Well no snow so I guess all those Link card holders won't be in your way.


...............


----------



## road2damascus

Very light dusting on parked cars here in Highland park. about an hour ago I saw a salt truck coating 120 near Libertyville.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well he probably dropped enough salt then for all of us. Nothing happening anymore


----------



## road2damascus

SullivanSeptic;1971321 said:


> Well he probably dropped enough salt then for all of us. Nothing happening anymore


Well i know I have plenty of salt on my lots for an inch. let's just say my idea of "clean ups" on the last event didn't involve my plow


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1971213 said:


> Lite cover here. Street wet.


Lite cover here. Street still wet


----------



## Northsnow

Anyone have any snow accumulation info around Naperville or Wheaton area. I figure it's almost nothing but don't want to drive an hour to inspect. Much appreciated.


----------



## 01PStroke

Northsnow;1971397 said:


> Anyone have any snow accumulation info around Naperville or Wheaton area. I figure it's almost nothing but don't want to drive an hour to inspect. Much appreciated.


I left Downers around 9 and there wasn't much more than a dusting if that helps.


----------



## erkoehler

Northsnow;1971397 said:


> Anyone have any snow accumulation info around Naperville or Wheaton area. I figure it's almost nothing but don't want to drive an hour to inspect. Much appreciated.


Bloomingdale lots are wet, my driveway (no salt) has barely a dusting.


----------



## dheavychevy38

Hey erkoehler how is the lake county boat show this year ??


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Coming down real good here.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yes it is. Kind of irritating. Thought I'd get the day off. Oh well.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Nothing in midlo


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1971537 said:


> Yes it is. Kind of irritating. Thought I'd get the day off. Oh well.


What, it's not the gooder snow?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Nope. The gooder snow involves my plow and a leisurely stroll thru my lots with ample time to clear them. Oh and no one in my way also. Thats the gooder snow


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I am rolling salt trucks rolling out now down here.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's here.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Troubled here. I tried my card at DD and it wouldn't work, u have any luck Ryan with urs?


----------



## PDQ Pete

Who's jumping in the lake today. A little dust here in the city.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1971616 said:


> Troubled here. I tried my card at DD and it wouldn't work, u have any luck Ryan with urs?


I only carry 100 bills.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1971626 said:


> I only carry 100 bills.


Look like your buyin Pat only carris 1000 dollar bills and a Pet Smart CC


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hes gonna need to buy some stock shares in puppy chow soon.


----------



## dieselss

Puppy chow,,,,,and pooper scoopers. Might be seeing a new line of "local organic" fertilizer soon.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1971642 said:


> Hes gonna need to buy some stock shares in puppy chow soon.


Heck I heard he is taken over Lambs Farm.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yeah, so much for a day off. 11AM is go time. Plow a couple funeral homes and salt!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Here's my thoughts


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DIRISHMAN;1971672 said:


> Here's my thoughts


So profound. You're like a modern day Socrates


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1971673 said:


> So profound. You're like a modern day Socrates


Why thank you professor


----------



## Northsnow

Thanks for the update last night around Naperville guys. Anyone get anywhere near 2"?


----------



## Phil1747

road2damascus;1971318 said:


> Very light dusting on parked cars here in Highland park. about an hour ago I saw a salt truck coating 120 near Libertyville.


That was a state IDOT truck you saw and they were out keeping the roads safe for all the jerks in over loaded plow trucks that had to be out in that storm. 10hr shift for that one last night


----------



## road2damascus

Phil1747;1971877 said:


> That was a state IDOT truck you saw and they were out keeping the roads safe for all the jerks in over loaded plow trucks that had to be out in that storm. 10hr shift for that one last night


I was in a overloaded minivan with 5 kids and my wife : )


----------



## Phil1747

road2damascus;1971969 said:


> I was in a overloaded minivan with 5 kids and my wife : )


State cutbacks due to our new governor, scale guy wasn't brought in. Would you have been happier if it was just you and the dog in the plow rig? Consider it a free pass. He's the same guy I dread to see in the summer in my concrete mixer, on a daily basis when I see him I ask who's day is he going to ruin now? There is enough salt on 41 right now to melt snow in 2016, dmn near a dust storm when driving down it in the semi.


----------



## road2damascus

Phil1747;1971980 said:


> Would you have been happier if it was just you and the dog in the plow rig?


Care to explain this part? I don't have a dog.


----------



## birchwood

Looks like this icy mix is suppose to start around 5am Tuesday. Really thinking a pre-treat is in order. Any other thoughts on what's coming and timing?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Its going to be a mess.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1972000 said:


> Care to explain this part? I don't have a dog.


I think hes implying you didn't enjoy the car ride with the family and it would have been a more pleasurable drive with a dog.....if you like, you can barrow one or all six of my dogs and take a drive.


----------



## road2damascus

One day I will have a dog and he will roll with me during events. First I need a backyard.


----------



## Phil1747

road2damascus;1972000 said:


> Care to explain this part? I don't have a dog.


My best companion to go on snow/salt events when doing (commercial), car rides, truck rides, machine moves, grave digs, craigslist pickups/sales, long walks on the beach, and any other time i need some peace and quiet or one or both of us are getting yelled at. My 160 lb Great Dane Pierce, I think alot of guys will agree, anyone who takes a wife/girlfriend out on an event is a saint, did it once and never again and it was only a quick salt run


----------



## road2damascus

Phil1747;1972178 said:


> My best companion to go on snow/salt events when doing (commercial), car rides, truck rides, machine moves, grave digs, craigslist pickups/sales, long walks on the beach, and any other time i need some peace and quiet or one or both of us are getting yelled at. My 160 lb Great Dane Pierce, I think alot of guys will agree, anyone who takes a wife/girlfriend out on an event is a saint, did it once and never again and it was only a quick salt run


Nice. I'd like to share some of the yelling with a dog. No way I'd ever bring wife out. She would probably become a pro pusher in 15 minutes then tell me how it's done.


----------



## road2damascus

TUESDAY may be a mess but it is also a blessing....salt then salt some more then salt to keep from freezing up. Who wants to get rid of their salt? This guy does. 

Prices up here at a legit business dropped to $3.49 a bag and $95 a ton loaded If anyone needs it.


----------



## kendog

where is the bagged salt for that price?


----------



## erkoehler

road2damascus;1972238 said:


> TUESDAY may be a mess but it is also a blessing....salt then salt some more then salt to keep from freezing up. Who wants to get rid of their salt? This guy does.
> 
> Prices up here at a legit business dropped to $3.49 a bag and $95 a ton loaded If anyone needs it.


Who's got bulk for that? I'm about to order another semi or two.


----------



## brianbrich1

This ice crap is going to suck. Time to start getting equipment ready for spring work and paving.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well guys I'll I can say is its been a Slice. While i got a break here waiting on parts.I am now back to work at regular job.First day back getting greasy working in our shop getting all our Equipment PMed for the year.oil change.fuel filters greasing welding ect ect.You all have fun.


----------



## road2damascus

kendog;1972251 said:


> where is the bagged salt for that price?


End of the season prices. Normal 5.50 a bag

THE Mulch center


----------



## resilient63

road2damascus;1972340 said:


> End of the season prices. Normal 5.50 a bag
> 
> THE Mulch center


We are buying from FS in Wauconda for 222.30 per skid tax inc.


----------



## JDosch

http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...=ILC197&firewxzone=ILZ022&local_place1=Joliet IL&product1=Hazardous+Weather+Outlook&lat=41.5267&lon=-88.1224#.VPTTVuk5DIU


----------



## KJ Cramer

I've got a few pallets of Salt I could get rid of for 250 a pallet, delivered as far south as wauconda area. But must have a way to unload.


----------



## dieselss

Let's go hawks.


----------



## erkoehler

KJ Cramer;1972960 said:


> I've got a few pallets of Salt I could get rid of for 250 a pallet, delivered as far south as wauconda area. But must have a way to unload.


Gotnany sidewalk salt?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Any treated salt?


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1973003 said:


> Any treated salt?


Hey back off!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Nope. I was gonna use ur machine to unload it too. Did I not mention that


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'll treat your salt. It will be a beer / Kettle type mixture!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Mmmmmm alcohol!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Really looks like a nice burst of snow early in the AM. With that said, I'm going to bed. Good night y'all. Be safe!


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss;1972978 said:


> Let's go hawks.


If they play like that the rest of the season they will have a chance.


----------



## birchwood

Salt run done here, hoping for less than an inch.


----------



## KJ Cramer

It's just plain ole regular salt, sorry boys.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Its 1 and 1/2 right now, in about it 30 it will be about 2.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

This $ucks. It can stop now.


----------



## road2damascus

just started up here in Northbrook


----------



## dieselss

Slick down here


----------



## erkoehler

Snowing good here in Palatine.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Almost 1/2 inch


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Meh, 1/4" down. Melting fast


----------



## Midwest Pond

almost 1" in Mundelein and snowing hard


----------



## 1olddogtwo

just wet highway 355 north at 55 

traffic a little heavier than most days


----------



## condo plow

This is a nice storm went out pre-salting last night everything is going to melt today then we drop back down below freezing and another salt run tonight ???

After this storm I think we are done for the season. I am thinking about taking off the v- box and plow

What do YOUS think?


----------



## Midwest Pond

a plowable event up here..... and now the glaze has started


----------



## 1olddogtwo

speed racers down....... I repeat speed racers down I wish I had a dash cam for that one


----------



## 1olddogtwo

freezing rain I 88 and Farnsworth Road in Aurora


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Plowed several lots here. Raining good now. Yup, freezing on contact. Yuck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looking for a commercial window company out here in Aurora. Need custom windows and installed on 6th floor.


----------



## Midwest Pond

1olddogtwo;1973509 said:


> Looking for a commercial window company out here in Aurora. Need custom windows and installed on 6th floor.


how did you hit that?


----------



## Sawboy

midwest pond;1973558 said:


> how did you hit that? :d


hahahahahahahahahahahahahaahah


----------



## 1olddogtwo

midwest pond;1973558 said:


> how did you hit that? :d


mvp3.......


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1973612 said:


> mvp3.......


Goes to show....you REALLY CAN stack higher with chain lift


----------



## erkoehler

We are easily 2+ inches and over two rounds of salt down. Its nasty out.


----------



## giggity

condo plow;1973439 said:


> This is a nice storm went out pre-salting last night everything is going to melt today then we drop back down below freezing and another salt run tonight ???
> 
> After this storm I think we are done for the season. I am thinking about taking off the v- box and plow
> 
> What do YOUS think?


Little early for that still, just because there's a 40 degree temp in the forecast dosent mean the season is done


----------



## SnowMatt13

Just under 5 up here


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;1973827 said:


> Just under 5 up here


I call BS, news had you last night for inch or two at best.....lol.

Other then speed racer fleeing across 3 lanes of traffic into retaining wsll and returning back cross into the ditch, it wasn't that bad this morning.


----------



## road2damascus

http://m.wund.com/US/IL/014.html#WIN

Morning round up Totals


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1973608 said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahahaahah


Bob, I hit a basketball post. But you will be disapointed in me, it didn't fall down.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Skilling reported Genoa City, WI with 4.5 at noon. They are the first town over the border.....

Yeah....someone who pays a lot for weather forwarded me a forecast that said up to an inch.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Our guy had 2-3 inches at the border he's usually pretty conservative


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;1973890 said:


> Bob, I hit a basketball post. But you will be disapointed in me, it didn't fall down.


You're right. A pro takes it down.......without actually hitting it!


----------



## KJ Cramer

7miles north of the border on greenbay rd I'd say we had every bit of 3" and that was on top of a good presalting last night by noon It had shrunk a little with the rain.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well.....,starting Friday, the temps go up, up, and up!

South side may hit mid 50's to 60 a week from Thursday/Friday.


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1974034 said:


> Well.....,starting Friday, the temps go up, up, and up!
> 
> South side may hit mid 50's to 60 a week from Thursday/Friday.


it ain't over till the fat lady sings


----------



## rjigto4oje

Dumbphone won't load the video


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1974034 said:


> Well.....,starting Friday, the temps go up, up, and up!
> 
> South side may hit mid 50's to 60 a week from Thursday/Friday.


I was wondering if this was the last run


----------



## rjigto4oje




----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well, looks like a decent warm up coming. Just don't know if it will stay. Temps haven't been getting even close to the predicted ones lately. But either way I will take a warm up. Sorry guys, im cool with winter ending today and 50's from here on out. I have to much digging to do


----------



## Meezer

1olddogtwo;1974034 said:


> Well.....,starting Friday, the temps go up, up, and up!
> 
> South side may hit mid 50's to 60 a week from Thursday/Friday.


Sounds good, perfect weather for some tuck pointingThumbs Up


----------



## brianbrich1

SullivanSeptic;1974049 said:


> Well, looks like a decent warm up coming. Just don't know if it will stay. Temps haven't been getting even close to the predicted ones lately. But either way I will take a warm up. Sorry guys, im cool with winter ending today and 50's from here on out. I have to much digging to do


Winter can scoot on out anytime now.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wing party soon?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Agree, winter can go bye bye. This concrete season is going to be crazy busy!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Come on spring I have walls and patios to do


----------



## snowish10

Pushin 2 Please;1974082 said:


> Agree, winter can go bye bye. This concrete season is going to be crazy busy!


Looking for a part time laborer?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

No but I may be looking for one


----------



## snowish10

Where you located ?


----------



## Sawboy

Still looking for a driver? Never heard back about that.


----------



## dieselss

Drive it like you still it?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Sawboy;1974134 said:


> Still looking for a driver? Never heard back about that.


Well the weather changed a lot of that. Was supposed to have a month or so of digging before winter hit. That didn't happen so I put my main operator in the truck. Been slow going with the cold


----------



## SullivanSeptic

snowish10;1974116 said:


> Where you located ?


I'm in New Lenox


----------



## snowish10

SullivanSeptic;1974194 said:


> I'm in New Lenox


Dam, thats kinda far for me. But I'll pm you.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1974199 said:


> Dam, thats kinda far for me. But I'll pm you.


He's as close as number Two.


----------



## condo plow

Everything is starting to freeze up all roads sidewalks are iced up....went on a full salt run...time to start taking everything off


----------



## giggity

Skilling last night didn't sound to convinced that we are done with the cold and snow, sounds like mid month temps are suppose to drop and snow chances increase again...


----------



## Mark13

We got a little ice after plowing everything. Few inches of snow then it turned to sleet then maybe even a little rain for a bit.

Salter cover.


Ice after plowing. Salt made it break up and melt off or scrape right off if it was thick.


Glad I can scoop to carry snow.


Grabbed a quick picture after finishing clean ups before I went home on what maybe the last storm of the season.


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;1974066 said:


> Wing party soon?


Any day is good for me other than Thursday or Friday. ..


----------



## Bird21

Lawn Maintenance contracts went out today, winter is Over!

Anyone around here use a Metal Pless live box pusher?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I demoed one but not in snow. Didn't have snow on the ground at the time but there was some ice. It cleaned it to pavement. We used it in stone and dirt and it worked great


----------



## Sawboy

Here Ya go Pat. Your backyard issues are solved.

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/tls/4894672261.html


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bird21;1974753 said:


> Lawn Maintenance contracts went out today, winter is Over!
> 
> Anyone around here use a Metal Pless live box pusher?


Dealer on north side of Chicago, claims to have sold 50 of them.....,I have yet to see one in person


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1974657 said:


> Any day is good for me other than Thursday or Friday. ..


I can't till mid next week. My gramps pasted, so it's gonna be a bit crazy around here through the weekend. Maybe mid / late next week?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Been thinking of putting an agrimaxx on the tractor for next year 
The dealer is Ingram snow


----------



## WilliamOak

R&R Yard Design;1974845 said:


> Been thinking of putting an agrimaxx on the tractor for next year
> The dealer is Ingram snow


I've seen them run one next to a lot of ours. Scrapes amazing just as good as the sectionals.


----------



## Bird21

Well I will let you know as soon as we get it.
Paul has talked it up quite abit.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1974831 said:


> I can't till mid next week. My gramps pasted, so it's gonna be a bit crazy around here through the weekend. Maybe mid / late next week?


Sorry to hear that Ron. Perhaps next Thursday.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1974970 said:


> Sorry to hear that Ron. Perhaps next Thursday.


Thanks. Sadly, it happens. Lived a great long life. I think Thursday is good. Maybe we will have a new shirt to wear?!?!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1974996 said:


> Thanks. Sadly, it happens. Lived a great long life. I think Thursday is good. Maybe we will have a new shirt to wear?!?!


Perhaps....it will be shorts and tee-shirt night.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

45ish..... Yeah, I might be showing off the wheels!


----------



## dieselss

Sorry to hear Ron...


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Sorry to hear ron. Prayers to your family


----------



## brianbrich1

Sorry to hear ron. As for wings until April Thursday and Friday night is out for me


----------



## JDosch

Sorry to hear. Wings sound good.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1975089 said:


> Sorry to hear ron. As for wings until April Thursday and Friday night is out for me


Feel like a jerk, can't have wings without you.

Anyone good for Wednesday?


----------



## Sawboy

Wednesday is good. Any chance of moving 20-30 miles north?


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;1975107 said:


> Feel like a jerk, can't have wings without you.
> 
> Anyone good for Wednesday?


Wednesday good tinley bws or Orland hooters?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1975120 said:


> Wednesday is good. Any chance of moving 20-30 miles north?


It isn't a snow storm.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1975125 said:


> Wednesday good tinley bws or Orland hooters?


530 or 6? Hooters? Buffalo is closer for you, so it's up to you. (Mmmmmmm, Hooters) hahaha


----------



## MR. Elite

Pushin 2 Please;1975010 said:


> 45ish..... Yeah, I might be showing off the wheels!


Care to elaborate on the wheels statement…??

Im sorry to hear about Ur lose!! But, as we all kno… They will still b in heart and mind and have Ur back!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Wheels as in my legs. Pat loves when I show them off!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mr long legged man......just need a reason to wear sunglasses indoors when Ron is 3/4's naked


----------



## brianbrich1

530 Wednesday at Orland hooters. ..


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1975337 said:


> Mr long legged man......just need a reason to wear sunglasses indoors when Ron is 3/4's naked


You don't need sunglasses. He doesn't mind you checking him out. Go right ahead and stare


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1975361 said:


> You don't need sunglasses. He doesn't mind you checking him out. Go right ahead and stare


The whiteist is blinding.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Any of you guys have a deckover bumper pull that can fit a crew cab dually that I can barrow or rent for a few hours. I need to get the truck to the spring shop today or Friday


----------



## dieselss

http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/4915422364.html

Illinois school system at work.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Reached the point of the year when I don't care what the weather forecast is anymore.... just get me above freezing at night so I can start excavating


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Midwest Pond;1975648 said:


> Reached the point of the year when I don't care what the weather forecast is anymore.... just get me above freezing at night so I can start excavating


Amen, brother


----------



## dieselss

Get rid of the salt on the roads so the bike can come out..all I care about


----------



## Phil1747

All you need is a bigger machine. Pulling chunks of sand and clay out the size of a surbaban dmn frost line


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I don't believe the season is over.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

None of us do. We just want it to be!!!!!


----------



## Phil1747

1olddogtwo;1976030 said:


> I don't believe the season is over.


well that's not a nice thing to say


----------



## JDosch

R&R Yard Design;1975486 said:


> Any of you guys have a deckover bumper pull that can fit a crew cab dually that I can barrow or rent for a few hours. I need to get the truck to the spring shop today or Friday


I have a 14,000LB. car trailer. Not a deckover, but have had a crew cab dually on it.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sorry to hear Ron. My prayers go with ya unfortunately I may be right behind ya my dad's not doing good and give him 50-50 chance of coming out the just put a feeding tube in him.


----------



## JDosch

Praying for both you guys.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Thanks j I got it to work with my buddy's trailer


----------



## JDosch

No problem.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

JD thanks for the prayers.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

This what we need


----------



## dieselss

Let's go hawks


----------



## Bird21

Looking at the forecast its gonna get muddy. Ok i change my mind keep it cold and snowy


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Nah, warm and muddy, I can do. Semi deliveries of tanks and chambers coming monday. Gotta start installing. Have 4 house that wanted to close and move in February 1st.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Also, I'm selling 2 skid steers. One 2001 New Holland LS190 2 speed. And then my 2004 Bobcat T300. I'd there is any interest, pm me.


----------



## Bird21

new holland interested


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1976913 said:


> Also, I'm selling 2 skid steers. One 2001 New Holland LS190 2 speed. And then my 2004 Bobcat T300. I'd there is any interest, pm me.


So did ya buy a new one Kabota??


----------



## road2damascus

Farmers almanac


MARCH 2015: temperature 33° (5° below avg.); precipitation 2" (1" below avg.); Mar 1-10: Snow showers, cold; Mar 11-14: Showers, mild; Mar 15-24: Snow, then flurries, cold; Mar 25-31: Snow, then a few showers, cool.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DIRISHMAN;1977002 said:


> So did ya buy a new one Kabota??


Nope. Haven't bought anything yet. I am surveying my options! lol.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I was going trade you 3900 but you said no trades


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1977081 said:


> I was going trade you 3900 but you said no trades


Yeah, your 3900 marbles does nothing for me


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Its a rolling good time.


----------



## dieselss

Take that to a grade school.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Anyone else having a problem getting their lawnmowers started today?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1977172 said:


> Anyone else having a problem getting their lawnmowers started today?


I actually looked today.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1977172 said:


> Anyone else having a problem getting their lawnmowers started today?


I just got off the phone with the hired help. His crew is doing fine. I won't lift a finger at home.


----------



## birchwood

Got a question for those who have a top kick, I am having issues with my parking brake. No power at the switch fuses are good, thinking there is a relay. But need more information or diagram. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## dieselss

Wings and beer. Mmmmm


----------



## R&R Yard Design

For you guys that have led bars in the bumpers what brands are you using Or where did you get them local


----------



## snowish10

R&R Yard Design;1977669 said:


> For you guys that have led bars in the bumpers what brands are you using Or where did you get them local


Wicked warnings sells them


----------



## dieselss

Let's go hawks


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1977374 said:


> Wings and beer. Mmmmm


Weds hooters BWs? ?? Reg time


----------



## Phil1747

Mulch center bagged 3.50$ bg and 90 or 95 tn salt just drove by they had it on their sign


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1978260 said:


> Weds hooters BWs? ?? Reg time


Yes, Hooters @ 5:30. I should be off deaths bed by then


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Morning guys looks like you can pack up the plows and maybe leave the spreaders out a wee bit longer then the party is over.


----------



## Meezer

DIRISHMAN;1978667 said:


> Morning guys looks like you can pack up the plows and maybe leave the spreaders out a wee bit longer then the party is over.


Works for me, time to do a lot of masonry repair workpayup


----------



## 1olddogtwo

530 pm hooters Orland Park......tomorrow.... Wednesday... 3/11/15.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1978667 said:


> Morning guys looks like you can pack up the plows and maybe leave the spreaders out a wee bit longer then the party is over.


Hold on to the 20th and cubs opening day.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Has to be 10-12 years ago????? I don't remember the year but on Cubs opening day we got bout 4-5 inches. Heavy slush. Cancelled the game. By the time the storm hit the east coast it blew up and dumped on them. Cancelled games there for a few days.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

03- 04 time frame I think....???

I plowed a jewel and took out the temp greenhouse in parking lot with huge snowballs rolling off plow


----------



## Sawboy

Snow storm is a lead pipe lock now. I took the plow off, put it on storage dolly, and put all "plow" stuff away.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1978829 said:


> 530 pm hooters Orland Park......tomorrow.... Wednesday... 3/11/15.


Did u see this Bob?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1978829 said:


> 530 pm hooters Orland Park......tomorrow.... Wednesday... 3/11/15.


So is your other brother with the twin truck picking you up


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I just sold a skid steer and pusher. We are all screwed.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Still got ur Wideout


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1978943 said:


> Still got ur Wideout


yeah, for now at least.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Anyone want a stainless vbox? No Motor and needs 2 bearings. I'll sell it cheap. I just want it gone.


----------



## dieselss

SullivanSeptic;1978937 said:


> I just sold a skid steer and pusher. We are all screwed.


Guess we know who's buying tomr


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'll get first round


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1978869 said:


> Snow storm is a lead pipe lock now. I took the plow off, put it on storage dolly, and put all "plow" stuff away.


Sad news.

I was using your 2 stage today. Finally found My patio.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1978953 said:


> Guess we know who's buying tomr


Agreed,,,,,x2

Bring a blender so I can eat


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1978953 said:


> Guess we know who's buying tomr


He won't be there silly.His kids got swimming


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1979332 said:


> He won't be there silly.His kids got swimming


I think they learned by now, it's only been 6/7 years.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1979383 said:


> I think they learned by now, it's only been 6/7 years.


Yah your right but now there on the Jr Olympic gold team.


----------



## Crazy

*So long suckers*

Just got this email. No more nut to crack.

$5 Million USD Donation From Billl Gates
Bill Gates
Mar 10 at 4:14 PM
Greetings to You

You have been gifted $5 MILLION USD From Mr Bill Gates. Contact me at this email for your claim: [email protected]

I hope this information meet you well as I know you will be curious to know why/how I selected you to receive a cash sum of $5,000,000,00 USD, our information below is 100% legitimate, please see the link below:

http://www.cnet.com/news/bill-and-melinda-gates-top-forbes-list-as-most-philanthropic-americans/

I BILL GATE and my wife decided to donate the sum of $5,000,000,00 USD to you as part of our charity project to improve the 10 lucky individuals all over the world from our $65 Billion Usd I and My Wife Mapped out to help people. We prayed and searched over the internet for assistance because i saw your profile on Microsoft email owners list and picked you. Melinda my wife and i have decided to make sure this is put on the internet for the world to see. me and my wife have cancer and as you could see from the webpage above, am not getting any younger and you can imagine having no much time to live. although am a Billionaire investor and we have helped some charity organizations from our Fund.

You see after taken care of the needs of our immediate family members, Before we die we decided to donate the remaining of our Billions to other individuals around the world in need, the local fire department, the red cross, Haiti, hospitals in truro where Melinda underwent her cancer treatment, and some other organizations in Asia and Europe that fight cancer, Alzheimer's and diabetes and the bulk of the funds deposited with our payout bank of this charity donation. we have kept just 30% of the entire sum to our self for the remaining days because i am sick and i am writing you from hospital computer.and me and my wife will be traveling to Germany for Treatment.

To facilitate the payment process of the funds ($5,000,000.00 USD) which have been donated to you, you are to send us

your full names.................
your contact address................
your personal telephone number...............

so that i can forward your payment information to you immediately. I am hoping that you will be able to use the money wisely and judiciously over there in your City. please you have to do your part to also alleviate the level of poverty in your region, help as many you can help once you have this money in your personal account because that is the only objective of donating this money to you in the first place.

Thank you for accepting our offer, we are indeed grateful You Can Google my name for more information: Mr Bill Gates Charity or Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation

God bless you
Regards Mr Bill Gates


----------



## MR. Elite

Crazy;1979562 said:


> Just got this email. No more nut to crack.
> 
> $5 Million USD Donation From Billl Gates
> Bill Gates
> Mar 10 at 4:14 PM
> Greetings to You
> 
> You have been gifted $5 MILLION USD From Mr Bill Gates. Contact me at this email for your claim: [email protected]
> 
> I hope this information meet you well as I know you will be curious to know why/how I selected you to receive a cash sum of $5,000,000,00 USD, our information below is 100% legitimate, please see the link below:
> 
> http://www.cnet.com/news/bill-and-melinda-gates-top-forbes-list-as-most-philanthropic-americans/
> 
> I BILL GATE and my wife decided to donate the sum of $5,000,000,00 USD to you as part of our charity project to improve the 10 lucky individuals all over the world from our $65 Billion Usd I and My Wife Mapped out to help people. We prayed and searched over the internet for assistance because i saw your profile on Microsoft email owners list and picked you. Melinda my wife and i have decided to make sure this is put on the internet for the world to see. me and my wife have cancer and as you could see from the webpage above, am not getting any younger and you can imagine having no much time to live. although am a Billionaire investor and we have helped some charity organizations from our Fund.
> 
> You see after taken care of the needs of our immediate family members, Before we die we decided to donate the remaining of our Billions to other individuals around the world in need, the local fire department, the red cross, Haiti, hospitals in truro where Melinda underwent her cancer treatment, and some other organizations in Asia and Europe that fight cancer, Alzheimer's and diabetes and the bulk of the funds deposited with our payout bank of this charity donation. we have kept just 30% of the entire sum to our self for the remaining days because i am sick and i am writing you from hospital computer.and me and my wife will be traveling to Germany for Treatment.
> 
> To facilitate the payment process of the funds ($5,000,000.00 USD) which have been donated to you, you are to send us
> 
> your full names.................
> your contact address................
> your personal telephone number...............
> 
> so that i can forward your payment information to you immediately. I am hoping that you will be able to use the money wisely and judiciously over there in your City. please you have to do your part to also alleviate the level of poverty in your region, help as many you can help once you have this money in your personal account because that is the only objective of donating this money to you in the first place.
> 
> Thank you for accepting our offer, we are indeed grateful You Can Google my name for more information: Mr Bill Gates Charity or Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation
> 
> God bless you
> Regards Mr Bill Gates


WTF r U doing wasting time posting this up already…!!? U betta get on that… That a real guy ya kno.. And he really has $5m!! So IT MUST b real…!?? haha

Jus remember…. I told U 2 follow threw on the lead!! so all I ask is maybe $50k.. Pocket change 4 U now, Mr. Multi millionaire…!!!


----------



## Sawboy

Great time tonight!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It was a good time. I would of ordered more rounds if I knew sully was buying.


----------



## dieselss

I think we all would have.....guess we're just used to Dennis buying.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Bahahaha, damn Denny takes all the low blows


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Love us Denny, hope everything goes well.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1979869 said:


> Love us Denny, hope everything goes well.


Should say. Love ya


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1979885 said:


> Should say. Love ya


??????????


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1980197 said:


> ??????????


Its an Arctic thing Ya Know.

Kinda Like You and Sully and APPLE PIE??????
Or like You Sully and those look alike ladies last night at the bar you pointed out and DICE......hmmmm:laughing:

Also THANKS TO ALL YOU GUYS.I LOVE YA ALL THANKS FOR THE PRAYERS


----------



## Crazy

MR. Elite;1979604 said:


> WTF r U doing wasting time posting this up already…!!? U betta get on that… That a real guy ya kno.. And he really has $5m!! So IT MUST b real…!?? haha
> 
> Jus remember…. I told U 2 follow threw on the lead!! so all I ask is maybe $50k.. Pocket change 4 U now, Mr. Multi millionaire…!!!


Ok guys, as soon as this money gets here, new plow trucks for everybody


----------



## JDosch

Crazy;1980587 said:


> Ok guys, as soon as this money gets here, new plow trucks for everybody


Works for me. LOL


----------



## 1olddogtwo

A round of SnowEx sounds good right about now


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Guess who's old plow fleet


----------



## SullivanSeptic

That's the wideout I just sold!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Damn, its primetime drunk hr.


----------



## Mark13

Since most of us get easily distracted by shiny things, I figured it was time to polish the bed and toolbox on my Ford. I need to citrus wash the floor and it'll brighten up as well.



One of the whole truck.


----------



## dieselss

Ahhhh shiny. Oh look a cloud, trees, red, beer.

Attention deficit disorder is definitely kicking in


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I see sod damage and a lot of bing bing.....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

On your mark get set.hmmmmm
Put your plow on. OR 
PUT YOUR PLOW AWAY FOR THE YEAR 
20TH????


----------



## dheavychevy38

Hey mark was that you on route 120 yesterday pullen that tiny trailer with that truck lol. Should have tossed it up on the bed. Hahahaha


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1981733 said:


> On your mark get set.hmmmmm
> Put your plow on. OR
> PUT YOUR PLOW AWAY FOR THE YEAR
> 20TH????


20% chance between 11pm Thursday and 3am Friday early morning.......99% chance snow will melt on contact. Low is 34.


----------



## Mark13

dheavychevy38;1981846 said:


> Hey mark was that you on route 120 yesterday pullen that tiny trailer with that truck lol. Should have tossed it up on the bed. Hahahaha


That was me! The only reason I grabbed the trailer was because the stuff was 12' long and I didn't know how much of it I was picking up (pallet racking for Jason).

...And I didn't really want to scratch the bed either


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hope my truck starts, didn't plug it in


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1982139 said:


> Hope my truck starts, didn't plug it in


Well Happy St Pats day to all of you and family.

Hey Sully you workin today or a vacation day for ya ...Slaint'e ya..from one Irishman to another. Oops almost forgot it's nor going to snow


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Who is ready for Sunday night and Monday? I'm going to get milk and bread now!!!!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I have to go to confession, then do my penance. I didn't have a single drink on the high holy day.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1983600 said:


> Who is ready for Sunday night and Monday? I'm going to get milk and bread now!!!!!


All ready beat the rush.Just need more alcohol.


----------



## road2damascus

Pushin 2 Please;1983600 said:


> Who is ready for Sunday night and Monday?


Yes but......
I don't want to have to clean everything again.


----------



## dieselss

road2damascus;1983673 said:


> Yes but......
> I don't want to have to clean everything again.


Why, it'll rain again after that. I saw the forecast on the internet....it's true


----------



## Cover Guy

Do any you guys have any van shelving in good shape you want to get rid of


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;1983715 said:


> Why, it'll rain again after that. I saw the forecast on the internet....it's true


Internet huh.....must be true.


----------



## SnowMatt13

12 loafs of bread and 6 gallons of milk already purchased. Probably go back for more now that the system has shifted NE and more models are putting accumulating snow down over us consistently.


----------



## road2damascus

But precipation
rates appear sufficient to cool the column enough for main precip
type to be all snow. How much of that accumulates prior to sunset
sunday evening is questionable...along with some uncertainty
regarding when precip actually begins. But if these stronger
precip rates materialize after sunset...accumulating snow on at
least grassy surfaces seems likely. Models have been fairly
consistent with this feature and qpf amounts...but also have been
very specific with a rather narrow corridor of potential
accumulation. Thus...even if everything comes together...
Accumulation could be rather localized.


----------



## erkoehler

Well, what's everyone's thoughts?


----------



## dieselss

Blizzard....it's gunna be the worst ever.

I say enough to cover the grass


----------



## road2damascus

salt spreaders back on?


----------



## Mark13

road2damascus;1985087 said:


> salt spreaders back on?


What if they were never taken off?


----------



## road2damascus

Mark13;1985125 said:


> What if they were never taken off?


Then i guess you are ahead or does that mean I am behind?

Weather underground saying under inch tonight and 1-3 tomorrow....but is that on grass or asphalt


----------



## SnowMatt13

Better safe than sorry. If this were a day event I'd be surprised if we saw accumulations on pavement but since it's at night it may add up to some slush on pavement. Plus temps in the mid 20's. Friday am when we started treating roads pavement was 36 so not too far off.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Plus NWS out of milwaukee warning of slick am commute


----------



## road2damascus

Part of Nws discussion


THE CHALLENGE WITH THIS UPCOMING SNOW EVENT LOOKS TO BE IF THERE
WILL BE A CORRIDOR/BAND OF MODERATE SNOWFALL RATES DURING THE
DAYBREAK THROUGH MID-MORNING HOURS ON MONDAY..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The 2pm updated should be interesting....I have no interest.... I'll be heading out of town at 5am


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

NWS just posted a special weather statement, area wide.


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1985177 said:


> The 2pm updated should be interesting....I have no interest.... I'll be heading out of town at 5am


I have to be on the road at 5:30 as well.


----------



## captshawn

SnowMatt13;1985139 said:


> Better safe than sorry. If this were a day event I'd be surprised if we saw accumulations on pavement but since it's at night it may add up to some slush on pavement. Plus temps in the mid 20's. Friday am when we started treating roads pavement was 36 so not too far off.


Our pavement temp on the Illinois Wisconsin border is low to mid 50's near the lake. Earlier today when the sun was out it was upper 50's..


----------



## road2damascus

captshawn;1985317 said:


> Our pavement temp on the Illinois Wisconsin border is low to mid 50's near the lake. Earlier today when the sun was out it was upper 50's..


I just loaded up. While I was out I got surface temps of asphalt from 41-52 on lake cook border near the edens.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Northern mchenry county pavement temps ranging 34 to 38. My last update at 4 said 1 to maybe 1.5 of slop on pavement. And yes slop is a technical term


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Some of us southsiders love sloppy 2nds.....(P2P)


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

2nds? Come on, you know Gooder. As long as I get mine, I don't care!


----------



## Phil1747

so who else saw this one.......


----------



## snowish10

Ummmm dont even know what to say to this besides, im sorry for that wideout and 7.3 haha


----------



## road2damascus

Winter Weather Advisory in effect until noon CDT today... The National Weather Service in Chicago has issued a Winter Weather Advisory for snow...which is in effect until noon CDT today. 

* Timing...occasional light snow...moderate to occasionally heavy accumulating snow is expected to begin around 4 am and persist through 11 am. 

* Main impact...moderate to temporarily heavy snow during the morning commute...with total accumulations by noon of 2 to 4 inches.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

opinion poll; Pop tarts

cooked or uncooked


nothing as of right now the souutside


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1986003 said:


> opinion poll; Pop tarts
> 
> cooked or uncooked
> 
> nothing as of right now the souutside


Pavers, sidewalks, grass and vehicles covered. Asphalt...not covered

Highland park.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

opinion poll; Pop tarts

cooked or uncooI

80&355 snow/sleet


----------



## road2damascus

Nws says Woodstock il at 1.5" at 5:10am.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snow is sticking on 355 north of 55


----------



## road2damascus

Waiting for the "heavy band" now


----------



## dieselss

Real light flurries in e.c. right now


----------



## 1olddogtwo

winter wonderland here in Downers Grove

everything is covered on the roads


----------



## mikeitu7

Heading out round of salt should do it as of now


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It stopped in DG


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

mikeitu7;1986021 said:


> heading out round of salt should do it as of now


x2........


----------



## Midwest Pond

haven't hooked plow up yet..... but I built 4 waterfalls over the weekend that are now covered in snow


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Less then 1/4 mile visibility 39 and 88


----------



## dieselss

Coming down good in e.c. right now


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Plow time!


----------



## snowish10

holy crap, in the matter of 30 mins it didn't even look like i shoveled my driveway


----------



## Bartlett_2

Definitely more then just a salting now...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^^^ yes it is.


----------



## JDosch

Time to drop the blades and go make money.


----------



## giggity

Bet everyone who pulled their equipment off sites feel real stupid about now.. Lots of people in my area dropped the ball this time..


----------



## kendog

5.1" officially at midway airport!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

kendog;1986255 said:


> 5.1" officially at midway airport!!


http://forecast.weather.gov/product.php?site=lot&product=lsr&issuedby=LOT&format=CI&version=1&glossary=0


----------



## dieselss

Up 2 nothing. Let's keep it up hawks


----------



## road2damascus

Thursday night....chance of snow?????


----------



## SnowMatt13

I'd say we got somewhere between 5-6 up here. I heard Bull Valley reported 6.5. Good way to end the season if that's the way we end.
April snow this year??


----------



## road2damascus

snow totals are up
http://www.nws.noaa.gov/view/prodsByState.php?state=IL&prodtype=public


----------



## snowish10

My new truck, 2000 f250 lariat 5.4l only 62k. Shes mint.


----------



## erkoehler

snowish10;1987768 said:


> My new truck, 2000 f250 lariat 5.4l only 62k. Shes mint.


Looks nice!/


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

X2, yes she does!


----------



## snowish10

Thanks guys!, bought it today, from an older gentlemen. Barley any rust on the cab at all. Doors, bed, and tailgate have no rust at all! A little detailing inside and shell look new.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Nice find. Depending on price, I may be a little jealous


----------



## snowish10

SullivanSeptic;1987790 said:


> Nice find. Depending on price, I may be a little jealous


I paid a little bit over kkb price, but it was worth it- barely pretty much the only rust was on the frame. The guy always washed it when driven in the snow, always parked in pull barn when not used, year old tires, brakes and exhaust. He maintained it very well.

If anyone have a ultra mount truck side that fits a 2000 f250 thats for sale let me know please


----------



## Sawboy

Nice looking truck. You'll have to swing it by one day.


----------



## snowish10

Sawboy;1987812 said:


> Nice looking truck. You'll have to swing it by one day.


Thanks!, sounds good to me.


----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## ultimate plow

KCG snow management.


----------



## dieselss

That a protest?


----------



## ultimate plow

I guess so. Right in front of kcg snows shop. Those are all the sub contractors


----------



## dieselss

Ok. And I see channel 7? Cheryl there giving the weather report?


----------



## ultimate plow

dieselss;1987954 said:


> Ok. And I see channel 7? Cheryl there giving the weather report?


lol, No just some tall white dude in a crowd of dark people


----------



## Bird21

That's not going to be good for business!!


----------



## clncut

Anyone do any work for SMS Assist? They are a property management company out of Illinois. Any info on them would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Phil1747

http://abc7chicago.com/news/suburban-snow-plow-drivers-strike/574989/


----------



## road2damascus

Got some LIGHT snow in Highland park. Enough to cover the sidewalks, parked cars, and asphalt that's been shaded from the sun.


----------



## dieselss

Get the plows on


----------



## captshawn

Around 2" on the grass here and just over a 1 on pavement in Winthrop Harbor


----------



## dheavychevy38

Hey ultimate. Is that krog guy in the old snelten building over there ??


----------



## dieselss

Let's go hawks.....at the game.


----------



## dieselss

Nice view.......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Indoor blimp?


----------



## dieselss

Yep. Sponsored by Lexus..


----------



## treeguy442

*SCUMBAG ALERT (chicagoland)*

Beware of mark krog, kcg management & the snow plow men Attention Chicagoland Area! Do NOT do business with Mark Krog, KCG Management or The Snowplow Men (SPM). They are crooks and have been for years. There are many many people out there who have been robbed by him, don't become his next victim! He does not pay his subcontractors, takes the money and runs!!! You have been warned!! Please spread the word so no one else has to go through what others have gone through with him!

SEE THIS LINK FOR FULL VIDEO:
http://nwherald.com/articles/2015/03/26/7da482ffcb4344a6a7ec6a73bf3b9819/index.xml


----------



## 1olddogtwo

well, i think its fair to say next weekend we'll need our plows......lol


----------



## 01PStroke

clncut;1987996 said:


> Anyone do any work for SMS Assist? They are a property management company out of Illinois. Any info on them would be great. Thanks.


What about?


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1988960 said:


> well, i think its fair to say next weekend we'll need our plows......lol


Friday night?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1989070 said:


> Friday night?


Yea, Bob was here picking up my trailer going to Florida. Told he maybe something next week....he had the lost puppy look in his eyes.


----------



## road2damascus

Bob is a snowbird now?


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1989078 said:


> Yea, Bob was here picking up my trailer going to Florida. Told he maybe something next week....he had the lost puppy look in his eyes.


More like a kicked puppy. Enough. I'm done. Lol.



road2damascus;1989081 said:


> Bob is a snowbird now?


Running a shipment of plastic goods for a family member. Gotta be there by Tuesday morning and no shipper can meet that.


----------



## clncut

01PStroke;1988965 said:


> What about?


They had contacted us to do some work for them this summer and I was wondering if anyone knew anything about them before we agree on any work.....good or bad


----------



## 01PStroke

Pay kinda low, pay kinda slow... but they pay. Be prepared to take lots of pictures for their app!


----------



## snowish10

Does anyone have 20% tint on the truck? if you do can you post pictures of how it looks please?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

snowish10;1989975 said:


> Does anyone have 20% tint on the truck? if you do can you post pictures of how it looks please?


I could send them once I get to my laptop. Other wise I can email or text you some pics


----------



## 1olddogtwo

text me some pictures


----------



## snowish10

SullivanSeptic;1989979 said:


> I could send them once I get to my laptop. Other wise I can email or text you some pics


If you can text me some pictures of how your tint looks that be awesome. 708-341-3732


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1988960 said:


> well, i think its fair to say next weekend we'll need our plows......lol


swing and a miss.....


----------



## birchwood

I did some end of season shopping today. I'm going to keep the v box but am looking to get rid of the plows.


----------



## clncut

01PStroke;1989759 said:


> Pay kinda low, pay kinda slow... but they pay. Be prepared to take lots of pictures for their app!


Downloaded the app....noticed the pic requests! Thanks for the info. B


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

20% is just about the same shade as a stock factory tint.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Birchwood, what size is the pro plus? 2 or 3 plug?


----------



## SnowMatt13

Unimount price?


----------



## snowish10

If anyone needs super duty mirrors or engine parts for a 7.3 powerstroke check out my craigslist ad

http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/pts/4958498357.html


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1989999 said:


> swing and a miss.....


Shift west ......bring it


----------



## dieselss

April fools to you to.....Bahahaha


----------



## birchwood

Pushin 2 Please;1990179 said:


> Birchwood, what size is the pro plus? 2 or 3 plug?


Pro plus is a 9' 3 plug


----------



## birchwood

SnowMatt13;1990215 said:


> Unimount price?


$1000.00 per plow. The unimount is a 10' heavy weight


----------



## birchwood

birchwood;1990009 said:


> I did some end of season shopping today. I'm going to keep the v box but am looking to get rid of the plows.


There are 2-8' ultra mount 2 plug

1-9' ultra mount pro plus 3 plug

And 1-10' unimount heavy weight 3 plug.
I have not gone through them yet and don't know what works and does not work yet.


----------



## dieselss

Let's go hawks


----------



## dieselss

Everybody still got all there fingers and toes?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Morning all.


----------



## Sawboy

Hey Northern peeps. Roll call please.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Shut up, I'm sleeping


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Few shots from last night, I couldn't sleep.


----------



## dieselss

Just amazed.


----------



## snowish10

Going there tomorrow with water


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1994157 said:


> Going there tomorrow with water


I'll take a diet water.


----------



## gc3

1olddogtwo;1994042 said:


> Few shots from last night, I couldn't sleep.


What area was that at?


----------



## rjigto4oje

I haven't checked in in a while. I'm up for a road trip to the tornado area if any one needs a hand pm me


----------



## Mark13

I'm still here. Storm went right over my house. Worst we got was some hail, very strong winds, and some quality time hanging out in the basement. Friend of mine in Marengo was sending me pictures this morning of the random things they were finding in their yard or along the road ditch. Other friends closer to Rochelle and Kirkland seemed to get through it ok as well. I just cruised through Fairdale less then two weeks ago, makes you stop and think.


----------



## Sawboy

snowish10;1994157 said:


> Going there tomorrow with water


Better hope they're still taking water. The person I've done relief runs with in the last has been there since this morning and a lot of places are turning water away now.


----------



## brianbrich1

Sawboy;1994426 said:


> Better hope they're still taking water. The person I've done relief runs with in the last has been there since this morning and a lot of places are turning water away now.


Heard on news radio yesterday the local FD and red cross were asking people not to come to the area as of now even if trying to donate time or supplies.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Her is what I found on Facebook


----------



## SnowMatt13

What was left of the rotation went right over my house...shot a quick video.
Never been through 2 tornado warnings in 2 hours. Interesting. Funny thing was not a bit of wind during either which made it erie.


----------



## snowish10

Sawboy;1994426 said:


> Better hope they're still taking water. The person I've done relief runs with in the last has been there since this morning and a lot of places are turning water away now.


Ended up now going because of that. They said they already had enough


----------



## rjigto4oje

I talked to the person who is in Im heading out there sunday there looking for people with chainsaws Meeting at jones road and 8th streets In Rochelle 
9am


----------



## dieselss

How long are you planning on being there?


----------



## Sawboy

I have contacts on the ground there that's coordinating efforts if people are looking to help. I'm going up Tuesday with two pallets of pet food to help our four legged family members.


----------



## rjigto4oje

I'm going tomorrow maybe next weekend too i have a car to donate also as long as i can find an engine 4 it 2001 dodge neon 2.o single over head cam if anyone know a salvage yard owner that would donate an engine pm me i called 10 plus places no one was intrested


----------



## snowish10

a 2 year old mount i scored with recievets for $225 i thought I did pretty well.


----------



## Sawboy

snowish10;1994814 said:


> a 2 year old mount i scored with recievets for $225 i thought I did pretty well.


Fantastic score!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1994814 said:


> a 2 year old mount i scored with recievets for $225 i thought I did pretty well.


For 673.41, I'll install it. Wiring extra.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

On a side note, get the back bolts from western, they'll have the rods already weld to them. I think its 4 of them.


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1994827 said:


> On a side note, get the back bolts from western, they'll have the rods already weld to them. I think its 4 of them.


hahaha, no thanks. My buddy and I are going to install it. Its easy, I put my last one on.
I have most of the bolts, but that does remind me I have to buy the spacers and those rods with bolts. Due to the guy had to cut them off. Looked it up there is four of them. Hopefully going to buy those and wiring soon.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Fairly easy, floor jack, 4x4 block and a 1/2 drill bit and ur set.


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1994847 said:


> Fairly easy, floor jack, 4x4 block and a 1/2 drill bit and ur set.


Yes sir


----------



## rjigto4oje

Went up to roschel today helped out homeowners cut wood there not turning anyone away. Looks like a war zone they have weeks of clean up. What an experience . I'd like to go back well see


----------



## dieselss

Let's go hawks. Game 1 tonight


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

For those of you that still check in on this site, my 2004 Ford F250 is officially up for sale. ONLy 187,000 miles on a 5.4. 4 door door short bed. As many of you know, I'm kind of anal about my trucks. It's clean and very well cared for. Boss truck side is included. A 8 foot super duty can also be included? It also has 2005-2007 headlights and grill. $8,000..... Call or text for pics and other info. 708.372.4553. Ron R.


----------



## dieselss

Let's go hawks


----------



## birchwood

Looking for a class c driver to make deliveries. When not driving will be laborer. Located in Joliet. Steve 708-567-0527


----------



## snowish10

birchwood;1996825 said:


> Looking for a class c driver to make deliveries. When not driving will be laborer. Located in Joliet. Steve 708-567-0527


Full time or part time?


----------



## birchwood

snowish10;1996832 said:


> Full time or part time?


I would like full time but will take what I can get


----------



## snowish10

birchwood;1996839 said:


> I would like full time but will take what I can get


what kinda of laborer work you needed done?


----------



## birchwood

snowish10;1996843 said:


> what kinda of laborer work you needed done?


We are a landscape company so when you are not delivering materials to my crews, you could be helping them plant dig or lay bricks


----------



## Midwest Pond

hope everyone is enjoying the weather


----------



## rjigto4oje

Heading back to fairdal Illinois tomorrow lots of clean up still to do


----------



## dieselss

Just fyi. Anybody interested Munster car going on today till 4. If y'all ain't got nothing going on, take a drive down. Calumet and Fisher next to the hospital.


----------



## snowish10

has anyone heard or used this company????? rust check http://www.rustcheck.com/

or should I just stick with fluid film for my undercarriage of my truck?


----------



## Sawboy

Mr. Elite, check your PM's. I'm looking for a remote starter, tints and radio install on a 96 Town Car.

That's right......strzaight pimpin yo


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;2000552 said:


> Mr. Elite, check your PM's. I'm looking for a remote starter, tints and radio install on a 96 Town Car.
> 
> That's right......strzaight pimpin yo


Did u call his 800 number?

Try his office 708-588-2300


----------



## dieselss

96 tcar huh? We gotta talk junior.


----------



## Sawboy

Talk to me


----------



## dieselss

Sawboy;2000586 said:


> Talk to me


Lol. That's old skool. A 96 daym.

Just bustin your chops.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1999737 said:


> Just fyi. Anybody interested Munster car going on today till 4. If y'all ain't got nothing going on, take a drive down. Calumet and Fisher next to the hospital.


Is Eddie going to be there?


----------



## Sawboy

Pat, that's not his number. It's some carpet place. 

Diesel, I like old school. Easier to maintain. 4.6 with a timing chain. Good and strong.....and only 96,700 miles


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;2000643 said:


> Pat, that's not his number. It's some carpet place.
> 
> Diesel, I like old school. Easier to maintain. 4.6 with a timing chain. Good and strong.....and only 96,700 miles


Did you sing it as you dialed.... Five eight eight 2-3 hundred


----------



## Sawboy

I did. I even tried "National 2 9000". Sang that as well.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'll text you his number


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Go wild.....


----------



## dieselss

Sawboy;2000643 said:


> Pat, that's not his number. It's some carpet place.
> 
> Diesel, I like old school. Easier to maintain. 4.6 with a timing chain. Good and strong.....and only 96,700 miles


Empire......I mean Mr elite lol

96 old....well yea I guess.


----------



## dieselss

Let's go hawks


----------



## Sawboy

Can anyone run a carfax for me?


----------



## snowish10

Sawboy;2001305 said:


> Can anyone run a carfax for me?


I think I still have a few times I can look up,when I get home I can look if I still have them


----------



## Sawboy

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Tornado warning on one side of the state, blizzard warnings on the other in South Dakota today....how many times do you see that??


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;2001327 said:


> Tornado warning on one side of the state, blizzard warnings on the other in South Dakota today....how many times do you see that??


Been there, hurricane sandy. Driving thru the mountains while sandy was warning up....


----------



## snowish10

Sawboy;2001307 said:


> Cool. Thanks.


I thought I had some let but I don't sorry. I bought a fluid film undercoat kit with the pro kit, any tips with spraying that?


----------



## Sawboy

No worries.


----------



## Greenery

Let's go Anaheim.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Greenery;2002602 said:


> Let's go Anaheim.


Y ? The next two games are in Chicago


----------



## Meezer

Greenery;2002602 said:


> Let's go Anaheim.


Anaheim??? The Cubs are playing San Diego.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Holy sleet batman!


----------



## dieselss

Put the salters back on


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Full salt run complete!!!!!


----------



## dieselss

Right around the rim of the glass right? Bahahaha


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

You know me to good!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Best of three now


----------



## dieselss

Let's keep it up guys


----------



## dieselss

To the cup!


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss;2003852 said:


> To the cup!


Congrats chicago blackhawks we want the cup


----------



## dieselss

Let's go HAWKS!


----------



## SnowMatt13

Guys from American Pickers are picking a house about 5 mins from me. Too bad i'm stuck at work.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

You sure it isn't Ron and Ryan?


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;2001467 said:


> No worries.


May have a supervisor position for you....erik is going to do some work for me.


----------



## 01PStroke

Is anyone going to the SIMA show this year?


----------



## road2damascus

Hoping to get to it but summer work and buying a house may interfere. Finally getting out of renting!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;2005500 said:


> Hoping to get to it but summer work and buying a house may interfere. Finally getting out of renting!


Wow...look who's out.....how many kids did you have since last posting?


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;2005541 said:


> Wow...look who's out.....how many kids did you have since last posting?


Holding at 5 but wife has been sick lately....lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Lack of snow will do that. Plan the next one for late spring or summer.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

01PStroke;2005440 said:


> Is anyone going to the SIMA show this year?


I might go, to early to say.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;2005552 said:


> Lack of snow will do that. Plan the next one for late spring or summer.


I think we are done. Wifey finally said, this is enough.


----------



## dieselss

Let's go hawks,,can't get any easier then that


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;2005555 said:


> I think we are done. Wifey finally said, this is enough.


Funny thing Pat said same thing about buying another new truck and plow.hmmmm just sayin


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;2005419 said:


> May have a supervisor position for you....erik is going to do some work for me.


Talk to me Goose


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sawboy;2005979 said:


> Talk to me Goose


No good can't take the shot it's not clear.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Holy Smokes 2-5 inches rain per hr possible 

Just imagine if it was SNOW .....HOLY @$&/


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Holy Smokes 2-5 inches rain per hr possible 

Just imagine if it was SNOW .....HOLY @$&/


----------



## dieselss

Let's go hawks


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;2006139 said:


> Holy Smokes 2-5 inches rain per hr possible
> 
> Just imagine if it was SNOW .....HOLY @$&/


Hope my drive doesn't float away


----------



## buildinon

HAWKS WIN!!! Now back to reality. So hopefully Wednesday trading in my truck on a 2014 F-250 Extended cab with 18k miles. Found it out of state and going to take a look at it. Talked to our wicked buddy about taking the lights he put in my current truck and moving them over to the new truck (as they were just done last fall), and I think I am going to leave the 6 pack corner strobes in there and go with all new LED's in the new one. We shall see where this goes. Hope everyone else is enjoying their summer.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;2006160 said:


> Hope my drive doesn't float away


Only thing floating in your drive would be big and brown in color not white...lol just remember it's all about the Base bout the Base.


----------



## 01PStroke

road2damascus;2005500 said:


> Hoping to get to it but summer work and buying a house may interfere. Finally getting out of renting!





1olddogtwo;2005553 said:


> I might go, to early to say.


I think Im going to be there on the 25th for at least the trade show. If ya guys are out and about hit me up!


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;2005979 said:


> Talk to me Goose


 Defense Department regret to inform you that your sons are dead because they were stupid.


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;2005971 said:


> Funny thing Pat said same thing about buying another new truck and plow.hmmmm just sayin


Ok. How about no more babies born during snow season????

Had to salt the night after we had the last baby. My ear will be chewed on till death for that one.


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;2006624 said:


> Defense Department regret to inform you that your sons are dead because they were stupid.


No really. What's the deal with this work with Erik?


----------



## 01PStroke

Holy storm batman!


----------



## dieselss

Everybody got all there fingers and toes still


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Could be a long day.


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;2007449 said:


> Could be a long day.


Yea, I think your right.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hanging out in sterling, someone lost their roof at the mall.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hang on cause here is comes again.....oh brother.... hopefully the snow is as plentiful as the Frickin rain..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'd be happy with driveway. Frinking rain


----------



## rjigto4oje

Heading to coal city Saturday. Lots of volunteers needed chainsaws heavy equipment and man power


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;2007641 said:


> I'd be happy with driveway. Frinking rain


It's all about the Base bout the Base bout the base.....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hope everyone's 4th was great ...this rain absolutely Sucks. ...this has just got to stop.hopefully the snow will.be as plentiful


----------



## snowish10

To anyone that has curb guards on there plow, are they worth spending the money? I found a cheap set an hour away


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Adam used curb guards on all the IDOT STUFF had to and if not would ha tore up side of plow.So i guess if your running alot of curb then I would say yes.

Now if it was pat no sweat he just goes and buys another plow...lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I learned after my 2nd WO to stay 12 inches from the curb and 2in up off the pavement.


And care going thru ipass lanes


Other then that, everything has been good.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wings Tuesday 530-600 Tinley bws.


----------



## WilliamOak

snowish10;2012058 said:


> To anyone that has curb guards on there plow, are they worth spending the money? I found a cheap set an hour away


Look into winter equipment company I think is the name. Awesome products. Would never run a plow w/o curb guards.


----------



## snowish10

WilliamOak;2012495 said:


> Look into winter equipment company I think is the name. Awesome products. Would never run a plow w/o curb guards.


Thanks!! Actually I found factory curb guards from western for the pair I got a hell of a deal! $25 for both.


----------



## WilliamOak

Nice! What I like about the winter equipment ones is they slow down the main edge wear big time


----------



## snowish10

WilliamOak;2012688 said:


> Nice! What I like about the winter equipment ones is they slow down the main edge wear big time


I was looking at those but my edge stil has probably another two winters left, so I may try those when I get a new edge.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;2005541 said:


> Wow...look who's out.....how many kids did you have since last posting?


Ok, so you were a couple posts to early....no big deal


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;2016286 said:


> Ok, so you were a couple posts to early....no big deal


No way! You kidding?!


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;2016304 said:


> No way! You kidding?!


That makes a half dozen! When we doing lunch again?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Huh, bun in the oven?


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;2016311 said:


> Huh, bun in the oven?


Yes. As if my life ain't already bordering pure insanity....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Congratulations man!

Halfway to wife's goal! Did you know that 19 and counting has been cancelled and there looking for a replacement family, right?


----------



## road2damascus

Sure, does it pay well? I need a dodge sprinter passenger van now!


----------



## dieselss

road2damascus;2016314 said:


> Yes. As if my life ain't already bordering pure insanity....


Wanna compare issues,,,,fyi I may have you beat,,,or I should say my wife's got the issues


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;2016325 said:


> Wanna compare issues,,,,fyi I may have you beat,,,or I should say my wife's got the issues


Dang you are on your 7th?


----------



## dieselss

Lmfao......No first. She's not going through "this" again.


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;2016329 said:


> Lmfao......No first. She's not going through "this" again.


Congratulations. Watch out. My sister in law said that 9 months ago when they had thier first. Now she wants another.


----------



## dieselss

Thx brotha, I don't think her.......nor I can handle this again......murder or divorce has been mentioned a time or two


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Mike just because you got a house now don't mean ya gotta fill it full if little ones.you are going to need a pool for a bath tube the way your going...lol


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;2016351 said:


> Thx brotha, I don't think her.......nor I can handle this again......murder or divorce has been mentioned a time or two


1st trimester is not ideal for both husband and wife!!!

My theory or cure to aleviate some of the friction.....

Try keeping not commenting on anything. Absorb the punishment. Do work around house she normally does. Keep other kids occupied.


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;2016409 said:


> Hey Mike just because you got a house now don't mean ya gotta fill it full if little ones.you are going to need a pool for a bath tube the way your going...lol


Funny you should say that. When we looked at the master bath it had a big whirlpool tub. My first thought was, I could throw 4 kids in there at a time! The realtor did a palm to face and inspector said absolutely no bubble bath with jets on.

Also thinking of building a screened in patio with an outdoor shower.

Already bought a 6 ft long 20 cubic foot freezer for garage and a second dryer for basement. Maybe 2 dishwashers too.


----------



## buildinon

Congrats...We still need to do lunch one day...make it a celebration thing...Where did you buy at?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

He bought the old hotel on the corner with the 32 bedroom and bathroom built in swimming pool along with the 4 oversized commercial washer and dryer along with the private bus stop to pick kids up for school...... It was a toss up between the hotel or the closed down Kmart. . Lol


----------



## Sawboy

DIRISHMAN;2016952 said:


> He bought the old hotel on the corner with the 32 bedroom and bathroom built in swimming pool along with the 4 oversized commercial washer and dryer along with the private bus stop to pick kids up for school...... It was a toss up between the hotel or the closed down Kmart. . Lol


That's fantastic! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## road2damascus

buildinon;2016951 said:


> Congrats...We still need to do lunch one day...make it a celebration thing...Where did you buy at?


Grayslake and yes, lunch is over due


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;2016952 said:


> He bought the old hotel on the corner with the 32 bedroom and bathroom built in swimming pool along with the 4 oversized commercial washer and dryer along with the private bus stop to pick kids up for school...... It was a toss up between the hotel or the closed down Kmart. . Lol


This would be ideal. Then i could work from home.


----------



## dieselss

Clean up isle 2....


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;2017024 said:


> Clean up isle 2....


Which one made the mess this time?


----------



## dieselss

The big Irish kid in the corner.......


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;2017033 said:


> The big Irish kid


----------



## snowish10

Anyone look for ultra mount receivers? I have a pair for sale $180


----------



## buildinon

Is anyone looking for a BOSS 7'-6" Poly blade? Very well taken care and fully maintained by Masterhitch in Palatine, IL. It has been repainted after every season and most parts replaced since I have owned it the last 5 years. I am upgrading to a 9'-2" V-plow with the new truck I picked up and just don't need it. I only have the plow side for it. Let me know if you are interested. (708) 373-0557 Derek


----------



## Dieselplow82

8ft western unimount for sale..has wings on it..complete wiring harness and controller..also includes conversion bracket..all you need is truck side mount.. came off 05 f250...make an offer


----------



## Sawboy

Dieselplow82;2021863 said:


> 8ft western unimount for sale..has wings on it..complete wiring harness and controller..also includes conversion bracket..all you need is truck side mount.. came off 05 f250...make an offer


I'll give you $300


----------



## dieselss

Hoots in Orlando anyone? Be funner then shopping


----------



## Sawboy

Florida is way too far to drive


----------



## dieselss

snowish10;2020691 said:


> Anyone look for ultra mount receivers? I have a pair for sale $180


You still.have these? Might wanna look at the wanted/for sale section


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Anyone looking for work?

Need drywall, carpenters, painters, etc.

Need guy based out of DG to shop and drop supplies to with company van.

Have work from Kankakee north thru to Wisconsin west to Rockford back down to Princeton.


----------



## snowish10

dieselss;2024994 said:


> You still.have these? Might wanna look at the wanted/for sale section


Yes I do. I wanted to put them in there just never had time yet haha. Thanks


----------



## dieselss

No bother....


----------



## birchwood

1olddogtwo;2025001 said:


> Anyone looking for work?
> 
> Need drywall, carpenters, painters, etc.
> 
> Need guy based out of DG to shop and drop supplies to with company van.
> 
> Have work from Kankakee north thru to Wisconsin west to Rockford back down to Princeton.


Sent you a private message


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Never got it


----------



## 1olddogtwo

All this LES is killing me today.


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;2026010 said:


> All this LES is killing me today.


You mean L.E.R.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

No, LES

Lake Effect Showers


----------



## dieselss

Lake effect rain


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It rained, then stopped, start tearing a wall off a house, it started up again, cover everything, it stops, start, it would , just wanted to use another,or two,,,,,


----------



## dieselss

Saw this in case anyones interested. A tad high on the price but not bad

http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/grd/5207276892.html


----------



## dieselss

Hope no one's out with a lightning rod this morning.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I hope I closed my sun roof


----------



## brianbrich1

dieselss;2027756 said:


> Hope no one's out with a lightning rod this morning.


Just a dog that can't wait..... Then looks at me crazy while getting poured on.


----------



## dieselss

My guys won't even go out the door. One paw gets wet, turn right around and run back in.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mine never moved. They were like shut that damn alarm off


----------



## dieselss

Hurry up and take the furry ones out, a storms a brewen anti M


----------



## road2damascus

My bil sets his a/c at 62! A/c is a absolute must for him. His condenser went out. Capacitor blew/motor binding. He got the new parts and begged me to fix it in those storms we just had. He held the umbrella. Still was soaked but it got done. Snow storms are much more fun.

Anyone looking for work this up coming season? I'm fresh out of drivers


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;2028702 said:


> My bil sets his a/c at 62! A/c is a absolute must for him. His condenser went out. Capacitor blew/motor binding. He got the new parts and begged me to fix it in those storms we just had. He held the umbrella. Still was soaked but it got done. Snow storms are much more fun.
> 
> Anyone looking for work this up coming season? I'm fresh out of drivers


Start training the lil ones to run a plow truck.Heck they gotta be big enough by now to ride a big wheel.so why not a plow truck........probably got some shovelers for a side walk crew as well....Lol...


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;2028767 said:


> Start training the lil ones to run a plow truck.Heck they gotta be big enough by now to ride a big wheel.so why not a plow truck........probably got some shovelers for a side walk crew as well....Lol...


Yes 2 of my kids know how to operate a plow, just can't reach the pedals. They all shovel. That's a mandatory requirement from age 2 and after. They all got their own shovels too.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks


----------



## dieselss

rjigto4oje;2035376 said:


> Let's go hawks


Beat me to it.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yeah cubs win .... Hawks Rock with a WIN WOOT WOOT


----------



## brianbrich1

DIRISHMAN;2035714 said:


> Yeah cubs win .... Hawks Rock with a WIN WOOT WOOT


Are you sure you seen the score


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;2035717 said:


> Are you sure you seen the score


Go ahead and ask him the date.....

Wings anytime soon?

Also, leafs had landed on my new drive, didn't I op for the anti-leaf protection?


----------



## Sawboy

Yes!!! Wings!!!!


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;2035732 said:


> Go ahead and ask him the date.....
> 
> Wings anytime soon?
> 
> Also, leafs had landed on my new drive, didn't I op for the anti-leaf protection?


I believe so. That protection was left in your garage strapped to the "leaf" blower.

Maybe put the pirate ship on it to catch them. Haha


----------



## brianbrich1

Wings sure, I'll do hoots bws not good lately.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Let's set a date....my b-day soon....y'll can buy


----------



## JustJeff

Whoop there it is.


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;2035761 said:


> Let's set a date....my b-day soon....y'll can buy


Thirsty Thursday sounds good


----------



## 1olddogtwo

That's close enough to my b-day


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;2036319 said:


> That's close enough to my b-day


Is that an invitation to buy us all dinner then?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well mine is the 21st Oct pat and Brian are both bying


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;2035761 said:


> Let's set a date....my b-day soon....y'll can buy


See above for details.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'm bored. No jeep to work on right now. Getting parts painted and hydrodipped.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Trust me just think snow. You'll find something to work on or fix.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;2036331 said:


> I'm bored. No jeep to work on right now. Getting parts painted and hydrodipped.


Time to close.....


----------



## brianbrich1

Thursday 530 Orland hoots?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I thought this one was done?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's so hard to let go.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;2036679 said:


> Thursday 530 Orland hoots?


Sure.........


----------



## Mike_PS

let me know if everyone is going to move to the new thread here - http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=163473

if so, we can close this one down???? thanks all:waving:


----------



## Sawboy

Close it down MJD


----------

